# My Unpopular Opinions... Yours?



## spunkystella

Mine...

1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?

Little rant about modern days XD LOL

EDIT: STOP @ ME WHEN I WAS LIKE 12


----------



## Beige

Are we commenting on the same stuff as you? Or just our own general unrelated unpopular opinions? 

1. I hate watching TV, But I do like watching some TV shows online. I just prefer watching a computer haha!
2. I love short shorts, even though I have hairy/ugly legs! 
3. I don't have a phone because I can't work them out/I don't really go out so I might as well just use my computer
4. I love social media sites! I think they're fun
5. i dont really understand the point of dating at any age personally because I don't want children. I'd rather just live with lots of friends, myself (not saying romance in general is silly i'm saying i personally don't want it)

here's an unrelated one!
6. BAcon is disgusting!! not because I'm a vegetarian, when I ate meat I found it disgusting too. It tastes gross. i dont understand


----------



## uwuzumakii

Some of my unpopular opinions are...

I HATE social media. It's a waste of time. The closets I get to are forums and Skype.

I cannot STAND for rap/rock 'n roll. It's just people screaming

I like playing cards/board games. Almost everyone I know is like, "You play cards? What are you, 80?"

I don't use my phone.

That's it, maybe a few more if I come across it.


----------



## oreo

Comparing mine to yours:
1. I'm the same way. I don't even have a TV and stream on the internet instead for movies, series, etc.
2. Er, short shorts/skirts can look cute but I don't feel comfortable wearing them yet. Not until I reach my weight loss goal.
3. I have a crappy and cheap phone but I use it mainly to text my boyfriend/family/friends, emergency calls, or to check the bus schedule.
4. I only use Facebook, Tumblr, and Skype now. 
5. I don't agree with you about how it's a waste of time to date in high school. It definitely taught me a lot of lessons and what I've learned from one to another. I guess a lot of relationships in high school aren't long-lasting though. I'm still with my high school sweetheart today, haha! Also, what do you mean by this? _"you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to high school?"_

Other unpopular opinions of mine:
Maybe it's just me but I don't see the appeal of Instagram. All my friends use it and keep asking me why I don't have one? 
I love going to thrift stores for my wardrobe. The only time I honestly go to brand name stores are to buy apparel gifts for other people.


----------



## Llust

1.) I hate short shorts when my legs haven't been shaved in like a month. I love them when I actually do shave. Story of my life right here

2.) Despite the fact that I'm a female myself, girls are really irritating and a pain to deal with. Bring on the hate, a majority of the girls I've met and seen are the reason as to we're put into stereotypes

3.) Getting a new phone every time a new one comes out is completely unnecessary, ((hinthint people who buy a new iphone every time a new one comes out)). It's a waste of money and there are usually barely any updates or major changes, aside from the side..but being a girl, I have small and fake pockets due to people who think we all carry around purses :| Therefor, I can't fit a toaster in my pocket everywhere I go

4.) This isn't an opinion, but I don't get how people are sexually active in middle school. I wasn't even socially or physically active like tf

5.) I find make up pretty unnecessary and a waste of money/time. Not sure if I'm just different, but it doesn't matter if it gives us confidence in our appearance. I spent like a week trying to get use to simple makeup such as mascara and eyeliner just to see what other girls deal with, and it did nothing more than make me look stupid and wasted my time. I'd rather get more sleep than get up earlier just to apply makeup for something like school, a place where all we do is sit in desks for an hour before getting up and going to another class to sit in a different desk seven times


----------



## Beige

^ The makeup thing is so true. I look absolutely hideous with makeup on. I mean, I'm ugly usually but if I wear makeup it look like i actually CARE that i'm ugly and just failed to try and look good. If I don't wear it people just think I just don't care about my appearence, lmao


----------



## Astro Cake

Country is the worst music genre.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*1)* Agree to the phone thing, even though I am 21 I don't sit on my phone nearly as much as other people and am really put off by people doing it so much, like literally went out to eat the other day and couple were sitting there, on their phones opposite each other not even talking... Like, your S.O. is right there, is this a date for you or what?
*2)* Shaving is stupid and I hardly do it, luckily I have a boyfriend who doesn't really care and actually encourages me not to on certain areas, but really if my pits are hairy what's it to you, they don't belong to you, they aren't harming you, lay off. If you like to shave please do, but it is an optional thing, we're humans covered in hair, and I intend to stay that way.
*3)* Meat is gross, especially steak and a lot of cuts of pork, chicken is gross too. After being a vegetarian for 8 years I "cheated" and tried a few meat items to see if I would like them to see I wanted to try to work some back into my diet in moderation due to a lot of problems I've been having, and honestly I still hate them, besides ham because it's still magical when honey baked, even though I will not partake even though it tempts me something awful. But I never liked steak or pork when I was eating meat so no surprise there, but chicken even now has a really horrid texture to me now and was really off putting. So I mean I am definitely happy I am a vegetarian.
*4)* Tattoos, hair color, and piercings shouldn't be a factor in hiring someone. Do you know how much money all that stuff costs to get and maintain, if anything those "tattoo covered heathens" are much more well off then most people. Also, my hair color and tattoos have exactly nothing to do with my aptitude to work. Now I CAN understand if a person has a bunch of naked women and very distasteful or gang related tattoos how that would be off-putting in certain fields but really, there is a clear line. I have really amazing tattoos that I spent a lot of money on and I get to wear long sleeve even in the middle of summer because some older people might find the anatomical figures to be "disgusting" or "spooky." Honestly... 
*5)*Some people should just be neutered.


----------



## Brackets

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *1)*
> *4)* Tattoos, hair color, and piercings shouldn't be a factor in hiring someone. Do you know how much money all that stuff costs to get and maintain, if anything those "tattoo covered heathens" are much more well off then most people. Also, my hair color and tattoos have exactly nothing to do with my aptitude to work. Now I CAN understand if a person has a bunch of naked women and very distasteful or gang related tattoos how that would be off-putting in certain fields but really, there is a clear line. I have really amazing tattoos that I spent a lot of money on and I get to wear long sleeve even in the middle of summer because some older people might find the anatomical figures to be "disgusting" or "spooky." Honestly...



I think it's more a professionalism thing and what the public think. I'm going to be a doctor soon, and although I would love to have bright pink hair I respect the fact that that is not the image the public necessarily want when they go to see a doctor. Now, I think this will change as generations go on, because most of our generation couldn't give a toss about tattoos; it's more the older generation we are catering to. For my situation at least, I don't think it's the employers who are discriminating, it's the little old lady who would demand to see a different doctor because hers looks like a 'punk' or something.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Brackets said:


> I think it's more a professionalism thing and what the public think. I'm going to be a doctor soon, and although I would love to have bright pink hair I respect the fact that that is not the image the public necessarily want when they go to see a doctor. Now, I think this will change as generations go on, because most of our generation couldn't give a toss about tattoos; it's more the older generation we are catering to. For my situation at least, I don't think it's the employers who are discriminating, it's the little old lady who would demand to see a different doctor because hers looks like a 'punk' or something.



Yeah, I work in a Casino where we do get a lot of older patrons, but what isn't fair is that I work with a few people who have trashier tattoos and get to show them simply because they are tribal and can do whatever.. =/ So that really peeves me. But with any luck after the baby boomers diminish so will these discrimination for the most part, I mean we will still have the super Christians and I am talking like the ones who have the facebook pages with the "my son snorted one marijuana and now he has brain cancer and murdered his sister!" or "tattoos are the devil leeching out of your skin, 100% of tattooed people are satanists and are going to shoot you up on meth and kill your kids." But that is easier to get past. And I understand the professionalism factor too, I really do. But honestly I have not once been given the stink eye, or been told I look trashy or anything. I spent a lot of money on my tattoos and they are very dignified and are little art pieces, the only things I hear of them are positive things. I just really hope the stigma behind them dies out soon.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

1) I think most shows on television are boring.  Not many shows can keep me past the first few episodes if it's lucky.
2) All because you find someone weird doesn't mean you shouldn't treat them with disrespect.
3) If someone has piercings on them and they suit them, they can look more attractive.  If they don't suit them, it's kind of a turn off.


----------



## tumut

- Morning is best time of day, especially 4-7 am
- Lana Del Rey isn't as amazing as most people say she is
- I really liked Mario Kart Wii tbh, I know that one gets a lot of hate
- I hate going to the beach, same goes for picnics
- Dubs are better than subs, Why the hell would you not wanna listen to something in your native language and read off a screen? A lot of people say it's because the dubbing is out of sync, but it really isn't bad for newer anime. I guess it's good if you're learning Japanese, but I don't think there is much else reason to prefer to watch subs.


----------



## pillow bunny

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Mine...
> 
> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to high school?
> 
> Little rant about modern days XD LOL



you forgot 6. I'm not like other girls

- - - Post Merge - - -

1. I don't agree with most of Hitler's opinions
2. Personally, I'm against animal abuse
3. Twilight really isn't all that great?????
4. I hate those stupid popular [redacted]s, and I hope they all die a terrible, gruesome death. People should be more like me, I'm a cutie pie who reads books, plays cute games like acnl and draws kawaii pictures of turtles
5. I'm interested in school subjects, but my idiot classmates distract my from my learning with their idiocy
6. You can probably tell, but unlike LITERALLY EVERYONE at my school, I'm not an idiot
7. I don't watch hentai


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I actually LOVE stuff like The Phantom Tollbooth and Starfy!

I think Reddit is like a huge cult/virus/sirenspread that is spreading to infect as many fandoms as possible!


----------



## Tao

BluePikachu47 said:


> I cannot STAND for rap/rock 'n roll. It's just people screaming



Grandma, is that you?

I'll give rock 'n roll a pass since I'm used to people saying that, but rap is just people screaming? Really?


----------



## ThomasNLD

Tao said:


> Grandma, is that you?
> 
> I'll give rock 'n roll a pass since I'm used to people saying that, but rap is just people screaming? Really?



Agreed. It should be, rap is just people cursing.


----------



## honeymoo

in b4 huge fight over something stupid

Pizza is not even that great, like it's good but it's not like... amazing.


----------



## Ashuro

Funny how most of the people here are alike... Mostly teenagers / young adults who are generally introverted and who are not big fans of how technology and consumerism evolve. 

1. We should definitely restrict ourself for increasing the global natality rate of this planet (one children per couple) for the sake of the next generations... This planet will go to waste. 

2. The hyper-consumerism and the liberalism are the ultimate traps of this world. The blames go for the major powerful countries which give the pace for all the other countries who follow the trend because of the "globalization" thing.

3. We cannot change these political trends, the economical overall system is way too much confined, untouchable. It is made in order to make all the politicians worry about competitiveness and growth. 

4. There are too much dirigeants for this world. We'll never change the world with too much decision maker who all have different goals for their own country. A great chef for Europe would be the first step for stabilizing the countries which are part of it.

5. Standardizing the countries isn't that simple for the reasons mentioned before but also because the "Culture" of each country is a brake for the achievement of this goal. We can't touch the culture, because it's the awareness of our own humanity. But also because, like it or not, Culture is used to escape ourselves from all the imperfections of the world.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

1. I hate tight fitting and revealing clothing. Bring on the comfort.
2. My phone isn't my life.
3. I love math. It's honestly one of my favorite subjects.
4. Sonic Heroes was a great game.
5. Make up is disgusting.
6. Babies are gross and a waste of time and money.


----------



## radical6

communism is good


----------



## Money Hunter

Mega_Cabbage said:


> 1. I hate tight fitting and revealing clothing. Bring on the comfort.
> 2. My phone isn't my life.
> 3. I love math. It's honestly one of my favorite subjects.
> 4. Sonic Heroes was a great game.
> 5. Make up is disgusting.
> 6. Babies are gross and a waste of time and money.



you were a baby at some point too...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

1: I can't remember the last time I watched TV.
2: I am not religious but I am respectful of those who are.
3:I don't like most makeup.
4: I like America more than my own country in a way.
5: I like school.
6: I like English more than art.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Money Hunter said:


> you were a baby at some point too...



Yeah, but I would rather people be born with hygienic, mental, and physical capabilities rather than helpless crying sacks of poop.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I never want to have kids, not because I don't like them (I actually really do), but because I don't think I could bear seeing my own child go through those hard things life throws at us and watch them struggle.  Sure, accomplishments are great, but then there's those moments when they lose a friend or get in a bad fight or something like that.  It's not their fault they were born, and they didn't choose to live.  Who knows though, maybe I'll change my mind when I'm old enough ;;


----------



## Tessie

to wish  humans were born with physical and mental capabilities? XD do you know the toll that would put on pregnant women? everything, well mainly mammals, for the most part are born helpless for a reason. 

for me lets seeee ummmm
I loved organic chemistry, it was my favorite undergrad course and I didn't find it infamous or terrible. at all
I find begging homeless people a nuisance. I know I'm bad
anime is lame


----------



## Aryxia

1. I don't really have a problem with people who have healthy BMIs wanting to go on a diet/to gain weight. As long as they're healthy, let them do what they wish with their bodies.
2.  I personally hate wearing shorts/pants, even if I'm doing manual labour. If I can get away with wearing a skirt or dress, I'll do it. 
3. I think Stephen Harper is a decent PM. Not the best, but certainly not the worst. 
4. Essay writing is actually kind of fun.
5. I'd rather go to a small college than university.
6. I don't think my generation has a higher percentage of ditsy zombies than previous ones. Almost everyone I know in my age group volunteers, is academically driven, etc.
7. Coffee > Tea
8. I see nothing wrong with getting plastic surgery.


----------



## Beardo

Anime isn't all that great
I don't like small dogs, like at all
Babies, children, and most people for that matter are annoying
Chocolate isn't that great
I despise most "popular" YouTubers. Not because they're popular, but because they're annoying and their fanbases are even more annoying. 
I'm tired of people thinking they're so different for not "being obsessed with their phone" and not being on social media. You really aren't a special snowflake, hun
Rompers or whatever are super ugly
Celebrities are humans too, so it pisses me off when people harass them just because they're famous
If one more teenage girl thinks they're quirky for liking pizza and having a netflix account, I will kill them


----------



## Beige

Beardo said:


> Rompers or whatever are super ugly



incorrect . this is factually incorrect. playsuits are a shining treasure in this dark, dark world.


----------



## hemming1996

I also hate youtubers, they are generally annoying and so are their fans. Especially Troye Sivan.. Jesus I have never seen a more infuriating fan base.



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Yeah, but I would rather people be born with hygienic, mental, and physical capabilities rather than helpless crying sacks of poop.



And how exactly is that supposed to happen? Babies are not born with brains like Einstein. It's really hypocritical to complain about these things when you were doing the exact same years ago.


----------



## microsoftdrink

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Mine...
> 
> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?
> 
> Little rant about modern days XD LOL



1. I do enjoy watching Tv, and I also enjoy watching anime on my computer. 
2. I'm not a huge fan of short shorts, *butt* they are breezy.
3. I actually do use my phone a lot, because that's why I wanted it. (To text friends)
4. I have Facebook(for family), skype, deviantart, instagram, and Ifunny. I like them all because I can see whats going on with my friends. I think they are a great time killer. 
5. I have a boyfriend, and things are going good. I think dating is useless in highschool, but it teaches people how to control emotions and have standards. (Highschool people)


----------



## piichinu

The body extremes (underweight/obese) shouldn't be encouraged and then disguised as 'body positivity'
You shouldn't say sorry if you don't mean it and you are not obligated to either
You don't need to provide an explanation to strangers for (some of) your actions
No, tumblr, I don't condone shoplifting and stealing and I dont think people should be allowed
Babies and infants are ugly af


----------



## tsantsa

1.I don't like wearing make-up, and i don't see the point in it, all my friends faces be looking like they just head-butted a chalk board.
2. I don't like wearing shorts/dresses, give me a tracksuit/t-shirt and jeans any day of the week.
3. It really bothers me when people use words like ******** and spasticated as an insult like grab a dictionary please. (not really unpopular but....) 
4. Why the hell do people feel the need to blast out songs that are full of swear-words on the street, like a song with one or 2 is okay, but not songs were they dropping the f bomb every other word.


----------



## MotaroRIP

1. I don't understand how people can be into anime, it's horrid IMO.
2. Beau is a very generic AC villager. Stitches and Julian are where it's at.
3. The Wii U is the best system I've ever had, and the gamepad rocks my socks.
4. IPhones, tablets, Iwatches, and all that are big fat money wastes. Especially if you have a good computer.


----------



## KiloPatches

Ohhhhh..... I'm in trouble now......
1. I am Roman Catholic, however, I disagree with certain church principals.....
a) I am not homophobic. I have many gay friends, and I support gay marriage and gay rights (which, by the way, my church is progressing towards). God made men and women. Therefore men and women are holy. God made Gay people. Therefore Gay people are Holy. Its common sense, guys.  
b). *sigh*. I am.... pro-choice. I believe in a separation between church and state. That goes for Abortion, Assisted Suicide, and a lot of political legislature that the church has no right to stick their nose into. And person has agency over their own life. The right to choose. I personally have morals against drugs, against cigarette smoking, etc. Never done it, don't plan to. That's MY morals. Since when can I impose MY morals on someone else? Take a cigarette out of someone's mouth and inhibit THEIR right to choose to smoke?! I can offer education, but at the end of the day, the choice is theirs. Doctors can choose to be pro-choice/pro-life doctors if they so choose as well - that is in their control. No one is telling them anything. Making Abortion illegal will not take away abortions, it will just make them unsafe. Murder is illegal, but it still happens. If Abortion was legalized it could be done under controlled conditions, and women could be safe - its traumatic enough for them as it is, never mind a staircase or a coat hanger. We NEED contraception, we NEED these options for women so they have a CHOICE, and agency over their LIVES, their bodies. 
3. Marijuana should be legalized. I have NEVER smoked pot in my life. I probably never will. Like I said, moral code. But I hate that my friends that do run the risk of facing charges worse than child pedophiles and rapists than for minor possession. There is something wrong with the legal system. 
4. Something has to be done about the sex trade and sex workers. Yes, they provide a service. The oldest in the history books. Some say, a very critical one. And it will always exist. But they have no protection from the law. Their job has incredible dangers. And more and more girls and put into that sort of business because they have no other choice and THAT is the worst crime of all. Prostitution needs to be cracked down and these women need to be given other options. That's just in the Western world. In developing countries young girls and sold in the sex trade for high paying prices and its disgusting - the Child Sex Trade. Don't even get me started..... THAT is sick and wrong beyond belief. 
5. Having children changes you. It stunts you at the age you are at. If you are settled down, married with a secure job, not much is gonna change. But if you're 16, you haven't had a chance to grow up and by the time your kid is 12, you're still going to have that 16-year old mindset deep inside you. You will have never grown up, truly. That's my own observation. 
6. I stand by that Having Children Ruins Your Life, Ruins Your Finances, Ruins Your Marriage, Ruins Your Body..... Not for me.... The planet is overpopulated anyway. I could make FAR better investments. 
7. Mad Max: Fury Road was "Just Okay"


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

^^ I actually agree with most of that stuff on your list. Except that last one
After seeing Fury Road in theaters it became my favorite action film. Sure it wasn't plot driven, sure some of the world building was odd, and it had a lot of female roles that bothered some people, but that's what made it great.



Spoiler: Politics n' stuff



-Separation of church and state. PLEASE. Even if most of the country is considered one religion, its laws should NOT be dictated by these morals. What people do in their personal lives is not your concern, if people want to marry the same sex or get abortions, that is not your problem government. Amen
-Not that all drugs should be legalized, but if you want to do drugs and mess yourself up, that's on you.
-If someone is able to work, they should. There is abuse of the system.
- You should NEVER be shamed for your race, gender, sexuality, ect. I blame Tumblr slightly for this, with white shaming , gay flaming, and other issues. Just because you are something, don't make it define you.
- NEVER blame the victims of rape/sexual assault. I don't care what you claim, like she was 'wearing this' and 'she was asking for it' . No. YOU chose to do it, YOU could have stopped yourself, YOU are to blame. Obviously it can't be helped how you think about some things, but keep it in your head. I don't care what you are fantasizing in your mind, as long as it never translates into real life.
-Prisoners should punished the way they commit their crime. An eye for an eye.
/Rant over/



That was bit more political than I thought it was, here are just some stupid ones-


Spoiler



- I am not glued to my phone 24/7, and could frankly live without it. I only use it for calls/text and if I'm not near a computer.
- I don't do social media, I don't care what is going on in other people's lives and they shouldn't care about whats in mine.
- I'd rather see movies at home, its more convenient to me and I don't have to be considerate of others. 
- I don't like dating, or rather, never dated anyone I've actually liked. Its too much effort to put time and consideration into someone else, I'd rather be alone with a bag of cheetos and Netflix. 
-Dear smacker. You're gross. Please close your mouth. Thank you.
-Grades could honestly mean nothing to me. They're just letters that push some people to earn them so they can say they have higher grades than you.
- Getting a collage degree does not define a person 'successful'. It's a piece of paper that says you paid for certain hours of schooling. It does not determine if you will be a great worker.
- I don't _hate_ anime, but I also don't particularly care for it that much. I watch a little, but I don't understand how some people can like it _just _because it's anime.


----------



## Youngjae

My unpopular opinion???
Ermagerd I really dislike messy buns. Not slightly messy ones that are unintentional, but I really dislike the really messy ones, it's like, why would you do that to yourself?????? I mean.... why????? Every time I see one I cringe inside.... I don't really have anything against those who wear them, I just really dislike the look of it. I mean, one could just wear a normal bun but having one that looks like a bird's nest isn't cute (just my opinion)
The same goes for man buns (I mean the top know ones, not long hair for men in general). I just think it looks really dumb...........

Oh well... I don't mean to be mean to anyone, I just dislike their fashion choices....
-Youngjae


----------



## zeoli

I find babies absolutely ugly as heck.  I constantly argue with my mom over this because she's like "you won't think that when you have one." like hello, i've told you a million times that I'm not having kids.
On to my second point, don't tell someone just cause they don't want kids now means they won't want them later.  Honestly, I'm scared to death by the thought of giving birth. I had to watch a video of a full frontal birth video in sex ed in 8th grade.  Scared me so bad.
I find Markiplier and Pewdiepie to be equally annoying youtubers. I dislike them both equally.  However, that doesn't mean I don't have respect for Markiplier.
I find TV boring, as well as the newer animes as of late.
I feel like if you have a nasty opinion about someone's looks, keep it to yourself.  My grandma likes to point out people's clothes ALL the freakin' time and it drives me up a wall.
I think all pizza tastes like it was cooked in satan's butthole.  They're nasty, especially the greasy ones.
I think candy is overrated.  People get so excited when free candy is being given away.  Like, really? It's just candy, people!!! xD


----------



## Midoriya

My unpopular opinions include....

I don't like the Kingdom Hearts series of video games
I don't like Splatoon
I don't like Bacon at all
I don't like Popcorn at all
I don't like Mac and Cheese at all
I don't like Eggs at all


I win


----------



## Alienfish

Riley said:


> My unpopular opinions include....
> 
> I don't like the Kingdom Hearts series of video games
> 
> I don't like Eggs at all
> 
> 
> I win


^this

also i love the neptunia video games series

vampire knight sucks.. and the drawing style is horrid

old anime music were better


----------



## Farobi

your favorite probably song sucks to me.


----------



## Alienfish

also i dont want kids, they're awful

you dont have to love your parents or forgive them

i hate broccoli, tomatoes and most forms of eggs.


----------



## MotaroRIP

I also don't like eggs and find them to be pretty gross. On small doses like fried rice or a breakfast burrito I can handle them though.


----------



## Clavis

Some of these may seem selfish but here goes :
1) I'm the only guy in my group of friends, and it kinda annoys me that i'm the only one interested in fashion/make up, probably more than all of them combined. I mean, i need smeone to talk about this stuff ;w;
2) On ACNL, i find Octopi kinda irrelevant, i mean they aint supposed to live above water, and why only include one aquatic type ?
3) GoT is SO overrated it hurts


----------



## Radda

I am so cool im so fly.


----------



## rev1175

Unpopular opinions? Sigh, here I go...

I don't think someone who is anti-gay/non-supportive is a 'homophobe'. I find it really unneccessary to add a new 'phobia' to everything that disagrees with you.
I hate The Fine Bros on YouTube. Not only do they rely off of other people's content - they have kids/elders/Youtubers/etc doing these "reactions" FOR them.
I don't agree with anti-discrimination laws. If a business doesn't hire somebody or provide a certain service, that should be their choice. 

There were some other things I had in mind, but I lost my train of thought so I'll probably edit this later.



pillow bunny said:


> 1. I don't agree with most of Hitler's opinions
> 2. Personally, I'm against animal abuse
> 3. Twilight really isn't all that great?????
> 7. I don't watch hentai



I think those are pretty common opinions


----------



## ams

I really don't like dogs. Please don't hate me.


----------



## f11

i really like mcdonalds breakfast


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

I've got a new one to add to the previous post:

I don't find the television show, Friends, to be funny.  I just don't like the appeal of the show or its humour to be funny in the slightest.


----------



## Alienfish

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> I've got a new one to add to the previous post:
> 
> I don't find the television show, Friends, to be funny.  I just don't like the appeal of the show or its humour to be funny in the slightest.


this.. perhaps i was a bit too young when it aired but looking back ya m8 it's like your average sitcom nowadays


----------



## ThomasNLD

Cynicmatic Matt said:


> I've got a new one to add to the previous post:
> 
> I don't find the television show, Friends, to be funny.  I just don't like the appeal of the show or its humour to be funny in the slightest.



I never liked it. Its a terrible "situation" comedy. You can see the jokes coming from 10 miles, lol. Not to mention half of them are terrible actors. I think it became such a succes, because its so tame. Nobody can take real offense to it and its easy on the eyes. You can watch it with your brain turned off and still never go like "huh?".


----------



## Alienfish

^yes it's too stiff without any "wrinkles" but yeah indeed might be why it's so popular or the audience/timing was correct and young people wanna be them at the time

yeah i still think its terrible


----------



## TarzanGirl

I think most of my opinions are unpopular. I often piss everyone off so I try to not say stuff, haha. Interesting topic. Some of my unpopular opinions:

1. game of thrones is dumb and overrated. That dude is no writer and it's just popular because it's full of gratuitous nudity and violence. They don't even follow the books (which also suck)!
2. Hunger games is also stupid and overrated.
3. New music SUCKS.
4. TV is ****.
5. Enough with the superhero movies.
6. Why doesn't anyone just read books anymore?
7. Religion sucks.
8. Why is everyone constantly using a cell phone?
9. "Selfies" are the most annoying thing ever. How is that even a thing? It's like a bad joke that won't end.
10. The world definitely needs human population control.
11. Animals need way more rights!
12. The US government needs a revolution. Republicans and Democrats need to stop being the only parties that can ever get to power. I have a theory they are in cahoots anyway.
13. Why does everyone have to get so offended about everything these days?
14. Oh and Finding Nemo sucked too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and The Office was never funny. It's the lamest.


----------



## Infinite Omniverse

> 9. "Selfies" are the most annoying thing ever. How is that even a thing? It's like a bad joke that won't end.



*THIS.*

I just don't get selfies, and in my honest opinion, they're a tad narcissistic.


----------



## piichinu

disney princesses and their movies shouldnt exist

- - - Post Merge - - -



TarzanGirl said:


> 10. The world definitely needs human population control.


agreed


----------



## okaimii

Here are some of mine:

1. TV doesn't interest me. I never watch it. It seems that all the TV shows (and movies included) that air nowadays are filled with nudity, sex, and the same ideas all the time.
2. I don't like the new music that everyone seems to be producing these days. Every song I hear on the radio sounds the same.
3. I really dislike children. I don't know how anyone can stand their crying, tantrums, and constant fidgeting. It really gets on my nerves. 
4. While I'm open-minded to religion and have absolutely no problem with people who believe in it, I feel religion sort of "corrupts" people in a way. 
5. I feel people shouldn't be forced to feel like they have to shave just to please or feel secure around other people. People should shave because _they_ want to, not the other way around.
6. I find Instagram to be really pointless.
7. "I'm not like other girls." Ehhh...
8. I hate how high school doesn't teach us real life things. Like learning how to deal with money sufficiently, how to apply for a job, how to file for taxes, etc. I just don't see how analyzing Shakespeare is going to help us in everyday life.
10. We need some sort of human population control. It's getting way out of hand and this planet will soon become a waste land.


----------



## Ashuro

TarzanGirl said:


> I think most of my opinions are unpopular. I often piss everyone off so I try to not say stuff, haha. Interesting topic. Some of my unpopular opinions:
> 
> 1. game of thrones is dumb and overrated. That dude is no writer and it's just popular because it's full of gratuitous nudity and violence. They don't even follow the books (which also suck)!
> 2. Hunger games is also stupid and overrated.
> 3. New music SUCKS.
> 4. TV is ****.
> 5. Enough with the superhero movies.
> 6. Why doesn't anyone just read books anymore?
> 7. Religion sucks.
> 8. Why is everyone constantly using a cell phone?
> 9. "Selfies" are the most annoying thing ever. How is that even a thing? It's like a bad joke that won't end.
> 10. The world definitely needs human population control.
> 11. Animals need way more rights!
> 12. The US government needs a revolution. Republicans and Democrats need to stop being the only parties that can ever get to power. I have a theory they are in cahoots anyway.
> 13. Why does everyone have to get so offended about everything these days?
> 14. Oh and Finding Nemo sucked too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and The Office was never funny. It's the lamest.



Hey, I like you.
Agree with everyone here who claim we need population control.

Mostly agree with okaimii too.


----------



## Pharaoh

1) I don't think Disney and Pixar are at their best right now. They are making very arguably financially successful films, but they aren't appealing to me in the slightest. All this hype over Big Hero 6, Frozen, Inside-Out, I'm just not feeling it. I'm not one of those, "Disney/Pixar was better in the old days", they had their flawed films back then too, but there wasn't nearly as much hype behind it as if it's still the greatest animated flick ever. Only now are people looking back at flops like The Hunchback of Notre Dame and coming to appreciate the good aspects in it. I also hate that Disney has this weird big-eyed, tiny nose/tiny mouth thing going on it its style lately, it's really gross. It seems even more exaggerated than usual, or is it just me? 

2) I don't think any one generation of kids is any dumber than the other. Everyone complains about "the kids" these days, and granted while I hate most kids, I sympathize with them. I was once a kid too. Okay. _Everybody was kids (and ghosts, Jon)_. You can't deny it. So the next time a kid or teenager says something stupid, remember that you too said stupid things, and that's okay, so long as you learn from them. Sometimes there are some really insightful teenagers out there who have a lot to say, and they should be allowed to say it, and not face discrimination based on how old they look or are. Just because a person is young doesn't mean they have nothing to contribute.

3)I also hate this "tell all" mindset that society seems to have these days. As if all strangers everywhere want to know everything about you. Tell us all your deepest most personal of details. We're all going to die anyways, might as well get it all out in the open right? Dead men tell no tales after all. That's all I got.


----------



## ReXyx3

Idk why but babies creep me out...
Like, everyone thinks they're adorable but to me they look like tiny  shriveled up aliens that may carry diseases... 
I mean it's not like I hate them or anything, I have friends who have babies and I even have a nephew baby thing and I'm sure they'll be all cuter once they're older, but for now, I just don't want them to touch me. Little kids aren't cute to me untill they're about 5, so I'm really sorry that I don't want to hold your nasty mutant potato child okay? I literally just can't. (> _ <)"


----------



## Pharaoh

ReXyx3 said:


> Idk why but babies creep me out...
> Like, everyone thinks they're adorable but to me they look like tiny  shriveled up aliens that may carry diseases...
> I mean it's not like I hate them or anything, I have friends who have babies and I even have a nephew baby thing and I'm sure they'll be all cuter once they're older, but for now, I just don't want them to touch me. Little kids aren't cute to me untill they're about 5, so I'm really sorry that I don't want to hold your nasty mutant potato child okay? I literally just can't. (> _ <)"



I dunno, even at 5 they still seem to hold the potato shape...


----------



## Ashuro

Saying things like "your baby is adorable" is quite hypocrite most of the times. : )
Around 4 or 5, a kid starts to be cute for me.


----------



## ams

Yeah I'm not super into babies either. For me I love 2-3 year olds. Younger and they're just wrinkly screaming things. Older and they start being huge jerks that can talk back. Kids might not be in my future.


----------



## Pharaoh

These comments on babies are hilarious. 

"_Wrinkled alien potato children_." 







Real talk though, they are pretty wrinkly. Like sad prunes.


----------



## ReXyx3

Yay! I'm not crazy! So glad I'm not the only one who thinks like that ... XD


----------



## TarzanGirl

I have never thought babies were cute either. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## tumut

I don't like babies either. Or most kids in general.


----------



## JellyDitto

Caitlyn Jenner isn't as "drop-dead gorgeous" as people are claiming. Sure, she's appealing, but she's just another human to me.


----------



## Isabella

JellyDitto said:


> Caitlyn Jenner isn't as "drop-dead gorgeous" as people are claiming. Sure, she's appealing, but she's just another human to me.



to each their own huh?
I feel like they're focusing too much on her appearance (media being judgmental for the most part) rather than her achievements as a person and it says a lot


----------



## JellyDitto

Isabella said:


> to each their own huh?
> I feel like they're focusing too much on her appearance (media being judgmental for the most part) rather than her achievements as a person and it says a lot



Right, I totally agree.


----------



## Beige

Isabella said:


> to each their own huh?
> I feel like they're focusing too much on her appearance (media being judgmental for the most part) rather than her achievements as a person and it says a lot



yeah it's like as soon as she came out as a woman suddenly her looks are the most important thing ever. -_______-
I've always found babies really gross but recently I've been wanting one of those super-realistic baby dolls. Too cute. But I feel like that's probably more because I love dolls and am just amazed by how real they look though.


----------



## Alienfish

Pharaoh said:


> These comments on babies are hilarious.
> 
> "_Wrinkled alien potato children_."



they p much are with a life missios to annoy the **** out of everyone


----------



## Midoriya

Crys said:


> i really like mcdonalds breakfast



Omg yes, Big Breakfast for the win.


----------



## skulibrary

I don't like babies or kids, I don't like the smell of bacon, I don't like the smell of lavender

I DO think ketchup sandwiches are the best thing ever


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My reaction when I see people eating a meal while using the college computers. Please no.


----------



## xiaonu

I hate dogs. Can't stand them.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

tumblr sucks ass. The community is so toxic


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

1. I hate my father.
2. I dislike most of my extended family.  And by extension family get-togethers like Thanksgiving.
3. I resent my middle and high school education(I have LOVED college and university).
4. I LOVE the rain and dislike the sun.
5. I have Selective Eating Disorder and I'm okay with it(i.e. I find 20-30 foods in the world delicious, everything else is absolutely disgusting to me)


----------



## Alienfish

Yukari Yakumo said:


> 1. I hate my father.
> 2. I dislike most of my extended family.  And by extension family get-togethers like Thanksgiving.



^this

also i dont care if people cuss or swear.. it's nothing personal and it's when you need something with more force than juts 'ouch'...

like smh stop censoring it everywhere it's not pointed at anyone or personal.


----------



## tumut

Summer is the worst season ok. Mosquitos, heat, humidity, more people outside, flies, wasps, it's just gross. 
I want it to be Winter or Fall again. Colder the better, snow is great. 
Steady rain is the best weather. Snow is the second best.
I know I already said this but morning s the best time of day. Particularly around 4-6am.
Putting milk or cream in tea is disgusting.
Weeaboos crack me up. I don't hate them at all.
Brown eyes are the prettiest. Brown hair too.
Family get togethers are the worst thing ever.
 I'm gay and I don't care if people call me slurs. 
Ground beef or beef in general is really gross.
Being a vegan is so stupid. You know you can just by your eggs and milk from a farmers market. Even most supermarkets have free range eggs, and cheese made with "happy cows". No animals are dying or being abused.
Facebook is a cringefest. That might not even be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Alienfish

^i hate facebook my mom has it too i cringe like 24*7 because of all the crap she shows me lel

yeah family gathering can suck dids


----------



## infinikitten

skulibrary said:


> I don't like babies or kids, I don't like the smell of bacon, I don't like the smell of lavender



BLESS. I can't stand kids, and I don't get the whole bacon thing either. I hate that lavender is the default "spa" type scent because to my nose it's just awful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Phantom Menace was the best Star Wars prequel (but that's because of how bad the other two were.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Really long, fake, painted fingernails gross me out.


----------



## Alienfish

TheGreatBrain said:


> Really long, fake, painted fingernails gross me out.



this.. long nails in general and people who complain about breaking them 24*7

dude.


----------



## piichinu

Stop thirsting over fire emblem characters


----------



## Midoriya

piimisu said:


> Stop thirsting over fire emblem characters



How dare you.

I will thirst if I want.  lol jk


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think too many people are impatient, impulse buyers. "Omg new gaming console must have! No games out for it yet, no special sale, I'll buy it!" Same concept for Apple products. I'm still using my 4th Gen iPod Touch.


----------



## piichinu

Police officers are thugs and I can't trust any of them


----------



## Aryxia

Noiru said:


> this.. long nails in general and people who complain about breaking them 24*7
> 
> dude.



I have a friend whose nails are about an inch long and every time she comes close to my food I can't help but cringe and imagine how much dirt gets trapped underneath them. Doesn't exactly help that she doesn't have the best hygiene either.


----------



## misstayleigh

frozen is a subpar film at best, and is far from deserving of its mania and praise )))


----------



## Le Ham

1. Tumblr is no.
2. TV/movies are boring and stupid.
3. Getting wet in the rain is fun. Umbrellas just get in the way of everything.
4. I liked middle school more than elementary.
5. Lima beans and spinach are amazing when you cook them right. So are sweet potatoes.
6. Mustard > Ketchup > Mayonnaise
7. Cheese is mold made from animal fluids, and 85% of the time it smells and tastes like butt.
8. Yogurt has the worst aftertaste I don't even
9. Babies are not cute.
10. Skinny jeans are practically an extra layer of skin and they don't look comfortable, why people wear them is beyond me


----------



## tumut

piimisu said:


> Police officers are thugs and I can't trust any of them


I second this.


Yee said:


> 10. Skinny jeans are practically an extra layer of skin and they don't look comfortable, why people wear them is beyond me



Beauty is pain. Also I agree about the condiments.


----------



## Infatuation

If you think movies are boring and stupid, you've been watching the wrong movies.

I love skinny jeans <: Hate the feeling of sag/looseness so I don't understand people that wear trackpants etc.


----------



## Brielle

TheGreatBrain said:


> Really long, fake, painted fingernails gross me out.



You wouldn't like my nails then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



okaimii said:


> 7. "I'm not like other girls." Ehhh...



Girls who compare themselves to other girls with means of insulting, ignorance, having a narcissistic personality disorder, and pointing out their own insecurities,  stfu please.


----------



## Azza

I hate pizza
Most music bores me
Skinny jeans shouldn't exist...


----------



## piichinu

Don't care to "support our troops." Stop putting those stickers on your car


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I think Doctor Who is stupid.
And Star Trek is boring.


----------



## Midoriya

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I think Doctor Who is stupid.
> And Star Trek is boring.



I agree with both of those.  Doctor Who is so overrated, and Star Wars is way better than Star Trek.


----------



## Le Ham

Brielle said:


> Girls who compare themselves to other girls with means of insulting, ignorance, having a narcissistic personality disorder, and pointing out their own insecurities,  stfu please.



I just don't get why people want to shove their disorders in front of everything and use it as an excuse for things.


Also, politics are _nothing_ to me. I don't side with anything, and no matter who you pick something bad's going to happen.


----------



## staeples

1. I hate when people totally glorify america in the 50s and 60s and disregard racism during those periods of time. Yeah, maybe the drive in was cool and the hops were cool, but more than likely it was probably WAY more fun for white kids.
2. i hate flower headbands. theyre tacky.
3. i dont get what the big hulaballoo is about Dr. Who, Supernatural, and Sherlock. Even Pretty Little Liars. if you like them thats totally fine and i wont judge you but my god dont harangue me about them because im not gonna know what you're talking about. All i watch is Dexter, The Office, or Orange is the New Black most of the time.
4. I wont support troops in america who have murdered innocent peoples. sometimes for fun.
5. I literally am disgusted by people who claim rap has grotesque and inappropriate subtleties in it when they glorify country music which does the same thing half the time. country music talks about sex and drinking and partying too.
6. i dont get people who live in the city but want to act 'redneck' and go mudding every 5 seconds and post on facebook about being a country person when they probably wont even step in the mud or on farmland grounds with their shoes on or off.


----------



## f11

I actualy like and enjoy being on tumblr


----------



## piichinu

staeples said:


> 2. i hate flower headbands. theyre tacky.



theyre not even cute lol, and theyre so generic


----------



## Pharaoh

I don't like Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Hunger Games, or How to Train Your Dragon. 

I also don't like most reality shows, cartoons, or dramas on television these days.


----------



## tokkio

tbh I don't like how the villagers are sorted into tiers, but ehh nothing I can do about it


----------



## tumut

I'm sick of amiibos.


----------



## Midoriya

staeples said:


> *1. I hate when people totally glorify america in the 50s and 60s and disregard racism during those periods of time. Yeah, maybe the drive in was cool and the hops were cool, but more than likely it was probably WAY more fun for white kids.*
> 2. i hate flower headbands. theyre tacky.
> 3. i dont get what the big hulaballoo is about Dr. Who, Supernatural, and Sherlock. Even Pretty Little Liars. if you like them thats totally fine and i wont judge you but my god dont harangue me about them because im not gonna know what you're talking about. All i watch is Dexter, The Office, or Orange is the New Black most of the time.
> 4. I wont support troops in america who have murdered innocent peoples. sometimes for fun.
> 5. I literally am disgusted by people who claim rap has grotesque and inappropriate subtleties in it when they glorify country music which does the same thing half the time. country music talks about sex and drinking and partying too.
> 6. i dont get people who live in the city but want to act 'redneck' and go mudding every 5 seconds and post on facebook about being a country person when they probably wont even step in the mud or on farmland grounds with their shoes on or off.



Like, don't worry, man!  In 40 to 50 years from now white people will be a minority in the USA compared to all other races anyway!

[This post was sponsored by Shaggy from Scooby-Doo]


----------



## erikaeliseh

i agree with all your unpopular opinions, especially the boyfriend thing and the phone thing. personally i find it so pointless to date in highschool, and i never text or use twitter or anything, i only use it to text my parents (sadly) and to play music.


----------



## Midoriya

erikaeliseh said:


> i agree with all your unpopular opinions, especially the boyfriend thing and the phone thing. personally i find it so pointless to date in highschool, and i never text or use twitter or anything, i only use it to text my parents (sadly) and to play music.



Lol that's not sad.  Everyone texts their parents sometime during the week, no matter how old they are [Unless their parents are dead]


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Space Dandy said:


> Lol that's not sad.  Everyone texts their parents sometime during the week, no matter how old they are [Unless their parents are dead]


I don't text either.  I love my mom, but it's quite the chore talking to her.


----------



## tokkio

nutella isnt that great


----------



## iamnothyper

Spoiler: idgi



I don't understand bars. At all. I don't get why I am paying money to drink something I could drink at home (for cheaper) without having to deal with other people. What is up with this culture that the youth flock together to get piss drunk every chance they get? It's like you can't have fun unless you're intoxicated and so detached from reality you don't care. What's so fun about waiting 30 mins for a drink, pushing through crowds of sweat and BO, just to stand around some random place to talk and throw up everything the next morning. IDGI.


----------



## ams

tokkio said:


> nutella isnt that great



I feel like you just insulted my child. My delicious, spreadable child.


----------



## Shimmer

I hate how people try to brag about anything, just to make themselves look "cooler" than they are. For example, claiming to have a disorder or health problem, showing off their personal belongings, telling everyone about how fun hanging out with so-and-so was, etc etc. Like no one cares.


----------



## piichinu

um waiting to reply to someone to appear cool... get a grip. if i reply immediately its because i happened to check at the time

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> nutella isnt that great



agree


----------



## Shimmer

piimisu said:


> um waiting to reply to someone to appear cool... get a grip. if i reply immediately its because i happened to check at the time
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> agree




Yeah I agree. If anything, when someone replies super fast to me, it makes me smile because it means they care about me/the conversation.


----------



## tumut

Stand up comedians aren't funny. Ever.


----------



## Cam1

1. Steven Universe is terrible
2. High School Musical isnt the most amazing Movie ever.
3. Doctor Who isnt the best thing I have ever seen. I dont particularly like it at all tbh. 
4. Rap isnt the best genre ever. I like it when it comes to gettin crunk at a dance or whatever, but otherwise its kinda pointless to me.
5. I dont have to have name rand stuff like lots of teens do

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Nutella isnt the best thing zi have ever tasted


----------



## hydrophonic

I find all those adult cartoons disguised as kid-friendly shows pretty boring (Regular Show, Adventure Time)
Not all actual music is **** and no one's better for listening to classic rock. Yeah, someone who listens to JB or 1D is the same as someone who listens to Rolling Stones.
Stalking someone virtually is pretty cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and attitudes such as having dairy casual sex, drink alcohol or take drugs are as respectable as staying away of it.


----------



## Angelmarina

1. Really tired of the hash tags about political issues such as: whiteprivilege, whiteout, and blacklivesmatter. Actually I'm just sick of racism in the US in general. It's annoying, like if a person does a illegal thing then they need to be punished for doing the illegal thing, I don't care what race, gender, religion, or ethnicity they are. And if they are innocent leave them alone. Thats that.
2. Annoyed with politics, I dabble in them occasional but this country has really gone down hill I mean really? Donald Trump is running for president, if he gets elected I'm going to Canada.
3. I don't like the concept for Splatoon and I am not interested in the game at all.
4. E3 was horrible this year and I am disappointed in Square Enix because I am a kh fan and they gave us nothing about 3. And I don't like final fantasy so I don't care if thats their main series or not they have been developing this game for years, finish one project before adding on ten more. -.-
5. I hate pepsi, it taste like sugared down coca-cola and I cannot be friends with anyone who says that pepsi is better than coca-cola.


Spoiler: Mention of relationships, put in spoiler because there are younger members



6. I dont understand our generation's hookup culture, I don't like hooking up nor do I like the thought of looking for a hookup. I just prefer relationships, I mean just be with the person if you want to sleep with them.


7. Great dislike for drugs and cigarettes, especially weed. I do not want it to be legalized and the whole topic is annoying because the only advocates of weed are people that smoke it. Also dislike when people claim that it 'raises' their intelligence.
8. I am really tired of fat shaming and often feel the need to punch some people at my college because a lot of students here do it and don't care who is getting hurt in the process.


----------



## ams

Azabache said:


> Oh, and attitudes such as having *dairy casual sex*, drink alcohol or take drugs are as respectable as staying away of it.



I have about three guesses as to what dairy sex is. Please don't break my heart and say that was a typo.



Spoiler: NSFW!


----------



## piichinu

ams said:


> I have about three guesses as to what dairy sex is. Please don't break my heart and say that was a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW!


on this topic bestiality is not okay (psst tumblr)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I hate hashtags.
I hate the word "hashtag."
I remember when # was said as "number."


----------



## EtchaSketch

About the phone thing...
I sit on my phone all day talking to my friends in different cities and countries even, because I find my home absolute hell and my mother treats me and my brothers like we are worth nothing more than a discarded, used tissue. I have no other life... They don't let me go out. And it's also really hard for me to make friends, I'm really loud and people find me irritating xD I honestly have no where else to go. I don't use Social Media as I find people showing off their "parts", being unbelievably inappropriate and being straight up immature makes up most of social media. I only use Skype to talk to my LD buddies, the only people who help me get through it all<3 Also, where I live, you have to wear short shorts in order not to burn during summer xD It reaches the 100's here. Honestly, I've been with my boyfriend for three years (Yes, I am really, really young, 15 as a matter of fact, but people misjudge. Not all of us are immature brats who abuse relationships. In fact, me and my boyfriend are ace and engage in no sexual activity. We find it unneccesary). That's another unpopular opinion of mine, I'm not into anything sexual at all. I find it completely irrelevant, unless a couple would like to have children, that's alright. This is just an opinion, please do not be offended<3 I'm not against you if you do this, because my boyfriend is the only other Ace person I know and I have many friends who aren't.


----------



## Kuroh

I don't like seeing reblogs of politics/arguments on my tumblr dashboard, especially since everyone acts childish and swears at each other in said posts. No one is ever allowed to calmly state their opinion on there without being harassed, it's terrible. I feel as if the tumblr community is always shoving their beliefs down everyone's throats and if you don't agree they come after you. The only reason why I still go on there is for the funny posts and to blog about stuff I'm interested in tbh even though the community itself can be annoying


----------



## piichinu

umeiko said:


> I don't like seeing reblogs of politics/arguments on my tumblr dashboard, especially since everyone acts childish and swears at each other in said posts. No one is ever allowed to calmly state their opinion on there without being harassed, it's terrible. I feel as if the tumblr community is always shoving their beliefs down everyone's throats and if you don't agree they come after you. The only reason why I still go on there is for the funny posts and to blog about stuff I'm interested in tbh even though the community itself can be annoying


yeah.. especially when those posts say "if you dont reblog this youre a terrible person"


----------



## Kuroh

piimisu said:


> yeah.. especially when those posts say "if you dont reblog this youre a terrible person"



Same, I used to see a ton of those posts when I first joined in 2012 but sometimes they still show up again on my dashboard. It's confusing how the community has the mentality of "accepting people no matter what" but when someone actually disagrees with one of their opinions they flip out lmao


----------



## oreo

Crys said:


> I actualy like and enjoy being on tumblr



yes


----------



## jeizun

i hate bacon, anime, and markiplier


----------



## EtchaSketch

Thank you
Thank you
And THANK YOU


----------



## piichinu

jeizun said:


> i hate bacon, anime, and markiplier


Tumblr spreads this post
Markiplier sees and says "it's okay"
Tumblr gets mad at you all while calling markiplier "innocent cinnamon bun uwu"


----------



## hemming1996

I hate what feminism has become
Social justice warriors are ridiculous
HAES is bull and has no logic at all (I quote, this is what a HAES activist said to me "You're healthy UNLESS you're thin which means you're starving yourself")


----------



## Tao

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I hate hashtags.
> I hate the word "hashtag."
> I remember when # was said as "number."




I remember when # meant 'sharp'.

I was helping some kid with their music theory and when I asked him if he knew what # was, he said 'hashtag'. The frustration I felt...


----------



## interdimensionalist

1) I actually really like makeup (granted I'm a 16 year old boy and suck at it)
2) I really love social media, I still have friends I made years ago and wouldn't have ever been able to talk to without it
3) Babies aren't that bad (I taught a 3 year old to tell my brother he's mean and now she loves me)
4) I really like stupid TV shows like Family Guy for no real reason
5) I don't hate people who are basically the gay stereotype. If you're happy with who you are, you're a step ahead
of the rest of us.
6) I hate jeans and will refuse to wear them for as long as possible. Joggers FTW


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`m all for skinny or tight jeans, but I`m against leggings. 
I also don`t understand adults who do their everyday business in a tracksuit. Thats just..... Ugh. I mean come on, throw on a decent pair of pants.


----------



## chronic

interdimensionalist said:


> 6) I hate jeans and will refuse to wear them for as long as possible. Joggers FTW



I'm right with you.


- mattresses are a ridiculous waste of money and resources

- carpeting is satan's work

- plaid shirts are disgusting and I'm really tired of seeing them

- netflix is lame

- youtubers who constantly upload videos. quality > quantity

- I dislike people who think it's ok to do things, ONLY so that they can put it on instagram

- curtains are lucifer's craft. If I see a window covered up with curtains, then I'll be bothered

- pizza is gross 100%  

- name brand/designer handbags are truly ridiculous. rampant consumerism and the obsession with material possessions in general gets me going

- wearing sunglasses indoors is perfectly fine

- jaden smith makes sense


----------



## tumut

The Sonic Franchise as a whole is pretty terrible.


----------



## Zanderstorm123

I am pretty much the king of unpopular opinions

1. Social Media is only for drama
2. I hate coffee 
3. Pewdiepie's sense of humor is unamusing
4. Harry Potter bored me in the first few pages
5.My Neighboor Totoro was Okay
6. I dislike starbucks
7. Tumblr is not a website for me
8.Deviantart is a scary place
8. I hate glitter
9.I dislike icing
10. My least favorite color is yellow
11. SAO was my favorite anime but it had alot of flaws
12. Cats are hellspawn (aka I'm allergic)
13. Terraria was a fun game
14. The first FNaF was the only good one
15. F#@! Sweet pizza sauce
16. Coca Cola and Pepsi are the same, get over it
17. Satanism isn't bad
18. However Dominoes is
19.Baby Reptiles are cute
20. Most Hipsters annoy me

Wow if you made it this far and didn't disagree at all you deserve a medal.


----------



## Vizionari

I don't get why Snapchat is so popular these days.


----------



## piichinu

kylie jenner is kind of ugly and boring


----------



## CandyBonfire

MadisonCrossing said:


> I never want to have kids, not because I don't like them (I actually really do), but because I don't think I could bear seeing my own child go through those hard things life throws at us and watch them struggle.  Sure, accomplishments are great, but then there's those moments when they lose a friend or get in a bad fight or something like that.  It's not their fault they were born, and they didn't choose to live.  Who knows though, maybe I'll change my mind when I'm old enough ;;



Oh my gosh, I agree with you so much.


----------



## Rosie :)

piimisu said:


> Tumblr spreads this post
> Markiplier sees and says "it's okay"
> Tumblr gets mad at you all while calling markiplier "innocent cinnamon bun uwu"



lmao "innocent cinnamon bun uwu"


----------



## CreakySilver

snip
Sorry... Sorry!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I don't believe in forgive and forget.
I resent, remember, plot revenge, and take pleasure in the misery of those I hate.



MadisonCrossing said:


> I never want to have kids, not because I don't like them (I actually really do), but because I don't think I could bear seeing my own child go through those hard things life throws at us and watch them struggle.  Sure, accomplishments are great, but then there's those moments when they lose a friend or get in a bad fight or something like that.  It's not their fault they were born, and they didn't choose to live.  Who knows though, maybe I'll change my mind when I'm old enough ;;


dear gods...
someone else.  so relieved...


----------



## Pharaoh

I don't ever want kids either and I won't change my mind someday just because I meet "the right person." Telling someone they're young and will eventually change their mind, and all it takes is the right person to want to have kids is dumb and irresponsible. If I wanted kids, which I don't, I would make sure I was financially, emotionally, and mentally prepared to handle raising one and sacrificing my life, as well as my partner's life for the sake of this incredibly life-changing decision. But because I know I would never be in a state that I'd feel like I could give 100% of myself to my kid, I'm not having one, because having one without thinking of future repercussions is wrong. A child is not a passing fad, it's a lifetime commitment.


----------



## Nizzy

i hate how society has made being in love a thing to be ashamed of. why is it wrong to love somebody or to be loved  by someone? i dont get it

i hate that the world is so materialist now. nobody appreciates anything anymore. its all being taken for granted.


----------



## kaylagirl

I absolutely hate bacon
I put ketchup on eggs (not sure if others do this, but people are always shocked)
I'm not a huge fan of anime. Don't get me wrong, I love some, but I'm just not hardcore into anime
I think girls with shaved heads are the most beautiful
I don't like movies
I don't like soda
I don't like coffee
I think Chrissy and Francine are ugly (no offense, anyone!!)
I don't like football (it's really big where I live)
I hate being in pictures


----------



## piichinu

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I don't believe in forgive and forget.
> I resent, remember, plot revenge, and take pleasure in the misery of those I hate.


Wow.... I better watch out on the femlink thread
--
I'm kind of scared of the severely mentally ill especially the ones on the street the ask for money like I feel like they might snap and kill me. Don't get me wrong I feel bad for them but I can't risk it


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

piimisu said:


> Wow.... I better watch out on the femlink thread
> --
> I'm kind of scared of the severely mentally ill especially the ones on the street the ask for money like I feel like they might snap and kill me. Don't get me wrong I feel bad for them but I can't risk it


lol.

I had several handicapped people in my classes in elementary school.  My teachers never deemed fit to bring up why the one girl could only ever grunt and literally scream like an animal.  To this day, I don't know why they chose that route.


----------



## gpiggy2

I don't like wearing make up on an every day basis unlike a lot of girls. I prefer natural beauty and I think if you have to wear make up for someone to like you then that person doesn't deserve to be your friend/boyfriend/girlfriend. I do like it as an art form though, like in contemporary fashion magazines or in intricate and professional looking costumes for Halloween or in films and the theatre. Just not when it relies on the users to feel insecure and ashamed of their looks.


----------



## tumut

kaylagirl said:


> I absolutely hate bacon
> I put ketchup on eggs (not sure if others do this, but people are always shocked)
> I'm not a huge fan of anime. Don't get me wrong, I love some, but I'm just not hardcore into anime
> I think girls with shaved heads are the most beautiful
> I don't like movies
> I don't like soda
> I don't like coffee
> I think Chrissy and Francine are ugly (no offense, anyone!!)
> I don't like football (it's really big where I live)
> I hate being in pictures



I'm pretty sure ketchup on eggs is normal as long as they're scrambled. Anyway I can agree with 8/10 things you mentioned.


----------



## Zakarri

TarzanGirl said:


> 3. New music SUCKS.





okaimii said:


> 2. I don't like the new music that everyone seems to be producing these days. Every song I hear on the radio sounds the same.





Azza said:


> Most music bores me


These kinds of posts bother me a lot, "new music sucks, blah blah". How about y'all actually explore and try to listen to music. There's literally all kinds now that it's crazy. Saying that new music sucks is so amazingly closeminded and ignorant, especially when it's just because people haven't bothered LOOKING for music, and just expect it to be dropped into their lap.

http://rateyourmusic.com/customchar...=both&origin_countries=&limit=none&countries=

http://www.last.fm/home

http://4chanmusic.wikia.com/wiki/4chanmusic_Wiki

Here's some resources, get at it


----------



## Pharaoh

kaylagirl said:


> I absolutely hate bacon
> I put ketchup on eggs (not sure if others do this, but people are always shocked)
> I'm not a huge fan of anime. Don't get me wrong, I love some, but I'm just not hardcore into anime
> I think girls with shaved heads are the most beautiful
> I don't like movies
> I don't like soda
> I don't like coffee
> I think Chrissy and Francine are ugly (no offense, anyone!!)
> I don't like football (it's really big where I live)
> I hate being in pictures



I always pile ketchup onto my eggs too! Everyone looks at me strangely at breakfast but I have to eat them this way. I drown almost everything in condiments.


----------



## mob

i like to eat trash it is genuinely good
people who dont eat trash are wrong


----------



## X2k5a7y

I like to dip cheetos in ketchup. Everybody I've told this to is disgusted...Everybody that actually tries it, tells me that it tasted good. I guess that would be somewhat equivalent to a grilled cheese dipped in tomato soup...(if that's even a thing...I don't know...)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I hate being the youngest member on TBT.


----------



## piichinu

siq said:


> i like to eat trash it is genuinely good
> people who dont eat trash are wrong


theres a raccoon with rabies by my house i think its waiting for me
--
snapchat is so awkward bc ure just posting ur face repeatedly and yeah thats KIND OF WEIRD and when ppl send me them i dont even check and they think im ignoring them so i told everyone i deleted it but i didnt. why the **** are they still sending them if i SAID I DELETED IT!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yea steven universe sucks


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

1. ACC sucks.
2. I think that Persona 3 is the best.
3. I love frozen.
4. I hate aholes.
5. Minnesota is hands down the best state.hj
6. Vikings sucks. [football team]
7. I think People which the least subs are the best youtubers.


----------



## mob

piimisu said:


> oh yea steven universe sucks



yeah that too


----------



## Adventure9

I hate bacon.
I hate coffee.
I love spiders 

I'm strange OTL


----------



## Nyxia

I hate children.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And their mothers most of the time.


----------



## Rasha

I don't really care about tbt collectibles all that much tbh


----------



## Beardo

R-Cookies said:


> I don't really care about tbt collectibles all that much tbh



I honestly don't understand the whole collectible things


Stella (in OITNB) is a boring character with minimal personality. Alex is so much better (Plus I think Laura Prepon is sexier than Ruby Rose)


----------



## tumut

Colorful hair looks awful 90% of the time.


----------



## piichinu

Slye said:


> Colorful hair looks awful 90% of the time.


agreed, like that neon pink or blue hair needs to go. i dont mind if its done correctly


----------



## Esphas

the main pokemon games suck


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Auto Racing (specifically NASCAR) is my favorite sport. 
Mario Kart 8 and Mario Kart 7 are better than Mario Kart Wii (slightly unpopular)
Pokemon is overrated, a little.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Beardo said:


> I honestly don't understand the whole collectible things


I understand it, but I think it's incredibly stupid.
I also hate the whole idea of "post quality."  I want to be able to post a pic as the entire post.  Frustratingly restrictive.


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> the main pokemon games suck





Dreamy Luigi said:


> Mario Kart 8 and Mario Kart 7 are better than Mario Kart Wii (slightly unpopular)
> Pokemon is overrated, a little.



these are both very tru


----------



## kitanii

i dont enjoy steven universe ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## hemming1996

Reddit is terrible. I don't understand why it's thought to be better than 4chan. I refuse to be on a site where "they're not banning ideas, they're banning behaviour". Because subs like /r/coontown are fine. So are subs where rape and abuse are accepted*

*sarcasm, in case you didn't notice


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I think the end of Fantasia is so very, VERY, lame.
I LOVE Night on Bald Mountain.  I hated the Ave Maria part as a kid, and watching it again as an adult, I am very unimpressed.
As soon as the church bells start, I go for the rewind button.


----------



## Esphas

first person shooters are lame


----------



## Jamborenium

I hate tumblr SJW and I hate how people think if you hate SJWS you hate SJ it's like no I'm all for it I just hate tumblr's twisted up messed up version, like yes tumblr good let's fight hate with more hate yeeaahhh that will definitely help :I

I actually like country music and rap.

I hate modern feminist, I support feminism but god damn
Have the modern ones twist the meaning around. Hell
Most modern feminist aren't even actual feminist if they were they wouldn't treat men like they're all horrible also they complain about stupid things instead of focusing on more serious topics like women in places where woman have no rights and places where women will legit get shot if she speaks up.

This sh!t is why I'm an egalitarian now because I don't want to be put into the same groups as those b!tches


----------



## tumut

The Pokemon anime was always bad.


----------



## mintellect

I HATE jeans. I also used to hate all pants in general. I wore only skirts and dresses for about five years straight until recently I've started wearing leggings.

I'm pretty much the only kid in my class without an Instagram. Everyone wants me to get one, but my mom does not approve and I don't really want one, the only things I'd share are ACNL pics.

Pretty much the only person not hating on Amiibo party.

I dislike rap.

I don't know how to dance properly, and I don't like to dance. It makes me feel... Showy? I don't know the right word.


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I HATE jeans. I also used to hate all pants in general. I wore only skirts and dresses for about five years straight until recently I've started wearing leggings.
> 
> I dislike rap.
> 
> I don't know how to dance properly, and I don't like to dance. It makes me feel... Showy? I don't know the right word.


ye, like i only wear skirts or shorts and sometimes dresses for formal events. pants are so uncomfortable and i think they dont look rly stylish

agree

omg i hate dancing, i think it actually makes you look kind of stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zamielmon said:


> I hate tumblr SJW and I hate how people think if you hate SJWS you hate SJ it's like no I'm all for it I just hate tumblr's twisted up messed up version, like yes tumblr good let's fight hate with more hate yeeaahhh that will definitely help :I


omg this is too true, especially with their adamant hate of cishet white males
lmao and their excuse for the hate is bc theyre being """oppressed"""

if youre white & cis and straight/asexual, you literally have to apologize for things like slavery and war and admit how dumb your culture is for people not to stalk and harass you


----------



## tumut

piimisu said:


> omg i hate dancing, i think it actually makes you look kind of stupid



Yes. Dancing honestly shouldn't exist.


----------



## Rasha

- I hate amiibos in general
- chocolate is overrated
- metroid as a series is better than the legend of zelda
- tomb raider >>>>>>>>>> uncharted
- GTAV IS boring...
- Super Smash Bros 4 is disappointing
- the legend of zelda majora's mask is overrated


----------



## mintellect

At my 6th grade dance, I found out dancing is just jumping up and down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and grades are more important to me than friends
I I had to choose between getting all A's and having no friends and getting bad grades and being popular I'd choose the former in a heartbeat
I don't have many really good friends at all... Closet person I am to in my school is actually the guy I like, known him for two years.
I've never had a "best friend" for more than a year. We always grow apart.


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> At my 6th grade dance, I found out dancing is just jumping up and down.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and grades are more important to me than friends
> I I had to choose between getting all A's and having no friends and getting bad grades and being popular I'd choose the former in a heartbeat


i think a lot of people would choose that. future success is more important than popularity for like 1/20th of your life


----------



## f11

slurs can be reclaimed

i hate cishet white people tbh


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> i think a lot of people would choose that. future success is more important than popularity for like 1/20th of your life



I guess, but no one I know.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Tumblr is not as bad/toxic as everyone makes it out to be. It literally depends on who you follow and the people who you choose to associate yourself with.


----------



## Benevoir

Spoiler




I don't really see the appeal in the undercut hairstyle or the bun + beard combo I see a lot these days. There's very few people that can pull of the style though.


I don't mind having diced bacon in pasta dishes, fried rice and what not. But otherwise I'm not a huge fan of bacon in general.


I find it hard to stay active in social media sites such as Facebook, Tumblr, Twitter, etc. because I find it boring after a few months, and honestly it's exhausting to maintain it frequently. 


I like kids (feels like an unpopular opinion here lol) but I'm way too anxious to adopt and raise one myself. Plus I'm selfish with a **** self-esteem so I highly doubt I can be a good parent. 


Beach is not a fun place for me and summer sucks imo.


Don't really understand the appeal of proms/formals.


Cannot stand the majority of gaming channels and other popular "verified" channels on YouTube. Most of the time the commentary is cringe-worthy and the fanbase is far from welcoming.


----------



## Alice

making private role playing threads on a popular forum is actually kind of rude. To each their own I guess.


----------



## piichinu

Alice said:


> making private role playing threads on a popular forum is actually kind of rude. To each their own I guess.


i wish they would just do it on a site made for rp'ing. otherwise, make it public


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

piimisu said:


> i wish they would just do it on a site made for rp'ing. otherwise, make it public


seconded

I hate bacon.  And all other forms of pork.  Vomit-inducing.

I hate any variant of the phrase "That was uncalled for."  It is now that you've said that.


----------



## tokkio

i like rap and i don't think its that bad


----------



## mintellect

Yukari Yakumo said:


> seconded
> 
> *I hate bacon.  And all other forms of pork.  Vomit-inducing*.
> 
> I hate any variant of the phrase "That was uncalled for."  It is now that you've said that.



Finally someone who knows
Everyone thinks I'm weird cos I don't like bacon
You're weird for devouring innocent pigs that taste gross anyway

beef and chicken and shrimp are apparently not innocent to me

I'm pretty much the only kid in my grade that doesn't curse. I don't say anything beyond cr@p and d@mn. Okay so they could be considered curses to some I guess, but I don't say them every other word. I don't know why people say curses all the time. To me it doesn't make you look cool. It makes you look unsophisticated and dirty.

I dislike really short hair on girls, like pixie cuts. My hair is really long in real life and if I was forced to cut it into a super short style I'd probably do some bad things.


----------



## Shimmer

I really don't mind taking public transit. In my city, the bus comes every half an hour. It's a pain sometimes but I don't really mind taking it when I have to. 

Certain bird chirping is annoying as.


----------



## piichinu

Money can buy happiness


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Your grades in K-12 don't matter.
They are only useful for getting you into a high ranking college.  NOTHING else.



piimisu said:


> Money can buy happiness


Hell yeah.


----------



## L. Lawliet

energy drinks are no different than coffee in terms of what  it does to you.

also, people shouldnt be specially treated for who they are. we all live in this world together. lets all act like humans here


----------



## Alice

L. Lawliet said:


> energy drinks are no different than coffee in terms of what  it does to you.
> 
> also, people shouldnt be specially treated for who they are. we all live in this world together. lets all act like humans here



Neither of those are unpopular opinions. One of them is more or less a fact lol.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Alice said:


> Neither of those are unpopular opinions. One of them is more or less a fact lol.



given recent events regarding race, gender, etc, i feel as if the latter is fairly unpopular.


----------



## Jamborenium

bacon is gross

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> omg this is too true, especially with their adamant hate of cishet white males
> lmao and their excuse for the hate is bc theyre being """oppressed"""
> 
> if youre white & cis and straight/*asexual*, you literally have to apologize for things like slavery and war and admit how dumb your culture is for people not to stalk and harass you



wait what? they also hate asexuals, hmmm never seen that yet, ((lol if it's true then lol they'd hate me)) but the rest I have seen

also let's have moment of silence for those time where "whitey" wasn't white where "male scum" wasn't a male where "straighty" wasn't straight and "cis scum" wasn't cis just because they don't agree with SJW bull crap.


----------



## L. Lawliet

ooh one more


Political side of tumblr should exist, but th posts there should be required to have research put into them rather than "i hate you cause youre a straight white guy and the whites were once slaveowners" and whatnot. its all personal attacks rather than respectful debate


----------



## Celestefey

L. Lawliet said:


> ooh one more
> 
> 
> Political side of tumblr should exist, but th posts there should be required to have research put into them rather than "i hate you cause youre a straight white guy and the whites were once slaveowners" and whatnot. its all personal attacks rather than respectful debate



Why do people direct stuff like this purely at Tumblr? Yeah sure, sadly Tumblr has a bad reputation because a small minority/community are very hateful and toxic, but... At the same time, you will get communities like that on numerous other forums and online platforms. Politics and political beliefs are touchy issues for a lot of people, so it's hard to find places where people will just debate respectfully. I'm pretty sure I've seen people like it on this forum. So let's not limit this just to Tumblr, but perhaps to the whole world? Like that would be nice. :x


----------



## piichinu

Zamielmon said:


> bacon is gross
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wait what? they also hate asexuals, hmmm never seen that yet, ((lol if it's true then lol they'd hate me)) but the rest I have seen
> 
> also let's have moment of silence for those time where "whitey" wasn't white where "male scum" wasn't a male where "straighty" wasn't straight and "cis scum" wasn't cis just because they don't agree with SJW bull crap.


yeah im asexual too, ive seen some hates posts about them and how it doesnt count and that we're basically heterosexual scum

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Why do people direct stuff like this purely at Tumblr?


we know theres hate irl its just a lot of us witness a ton of it on tumblr


----------



## JellyDitto

This thread is pretty much popular opinions...

Homestuck is actually amazing </3


----------



## Esphas

JellyDitto said:


> Homestuck is actually amazing </3


hell yeah


----------



## abbydoll

Not all police officers are these terrible, racist people. 

Also, I don't believe in "respect your elders". The only people worthy of your respect are the ones who give it back to you. If an old woman came up to me and slapped me in the face for no reason, I'm not going to kiss her a*s and let it slide just because of her age. No, I wouldn't slap her or anybody back, but they definitely would not be respectable in my book.


----------



## Bowie

Something being a tradition or part of a culture is irrelevant when it comes down to the morals behind that something.


----------



## f11

if your heteromantic and asexual your not queer lol


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

abbydoll said:


> Also, I don't believe in "respect your elders". The only people worthy of your respect are the ones who give it back to you. If an old woman came up to me and slapped me in the face for no reason, I'm not going to kiss her a*s and let it slide just because of her age. No, I wouldn't slap her or anybody back, but they definitely would not be respectable in my book.


Hell yeah.
In my experience, those who demand respect never deserve it.


----------



## Young P

abbydoll said:


> Not all police officers are these terrible, racist people.
> 
> Also, I don't believe in "respect your elders". The only people worthy of your respect are the ones who give it back to you. If an old woman came up to me and slapped me in the face for no reason, I'm not going to kiss her a*s and let it slide just because of her age. No, I wouldn't slap her or anybody back, but they definitely would not be respectable in my book.



Nobody thinks 100% of cops are racist, it's just a noticeable pattern. You don't have to be racist to be a cop, but I feel a lot of cops become racist or have their racism reaffirmed when they're on the job because of a little thing called the class system, to which race is incidental. That's the biggest and most deep-seeded issue causing this "racist cop" phenomenon, although we can't solve it without also rethinking how we hire cops and/or how we train them without programming them to go after someone based on appearance.


----------



## abbydoll

Young P said:


> Nobody thinks 100% of cops are racist, it's just a noticeable pattern. You don't have to be racist to be a cop, but I feel a lot of cops become racist or have their racism reaffirmed when they're on the job because of a little thing called the class system, to which race is incidental. That's the biggest and most deep-seeded issue causing this "racist cop" phenomenon, although we can't solve it without also rethinking how we hire cops and/or how we train them without programming them to go after someone based on appearance.



That is true. I do think its wrong for these cops to be using their power for violence against a certain race. I, personally, do not think people should be rioting in the streets and burning buildings down and ruining their city to get their point across, though. I think the people in Charleston hit it right on the mark. They came together as a city, people from all races, and supported each other. We shouldn't be fighting violence with violence. There's enough bad in this world as it is, and there's also good. Its just a shame you never here about it on the news.


----------



## kikiiii

i really have no idea why beyonce is such a big deal lmao


----------



## aliscka

^ Beyonce is queen that is why

Meanwhile Taylor Swift is not the innocent little sweetie everyone seems to think she is now, she's petty and selfish and I really don't like her and it's become a fad recently to love her no matter what and if you don't like her your reasoning must be because of all her exes and that makes you sexist

I don't like her because she's stingy enough to take her songs off of Apple and Spotify because Spotify is free streaming and and Apple allows new users three free months and she was upset her stuff wasn't being paid for... as if she needs any more money. Greedy *****.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

kikiiii said:


> i really have no idea why beyonce is such a big deal lmao


I think it's because people are suckers for the marketing team, who may or may not be geniuses
That, and she seems to know which part of her body can make people salivate


----------



## Flop

I honestly can't stand Tumblr feminists.


----------



## Zane

Pkmn Black and White were good games



Yukari Yakumo said:


> I think it's because people are suckers for the marketing team, who may or may not be geniuses
> That, and she seems to know which part of her body can make people salivate


----------



## Shimmer

Whenever I see/hear a bratty child, I always focus the annoyance on the parent for lack of good raising skills.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Zane said:


> Pkmn Black and White were good games


----------



## Midoriya

I never liked Cheerios.  Not even as a kid.


That's right.  I said it.


----------



## Opal

I don't use the actual TV, but I like watching some things on my iPad. I have stopped watching a lot of things too.
I don't like short shorts either, and I'm a teen girl. I also don't like skirts and dresses much.
I don't always use my phone, but sometimes I get bored so... However, the thing I mainly use it for is music. I can't live without music.
I do have social media sites, but I don't use them. They are only there because I need a way of communicating with friends from other countries and cities 
As for the boyfriend thing, I agree with u. However, when I do actually go to college, I definitely would like one. But I'd be looking for a guy who's good enough to marry, not someone I'll only be with for a while


----------



## mintellect

Who needs television? I've lived for six years without television cable. You could too.


----------



## tokkio

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Who needs television? I've lived for six years without television cable. You could too.



same tbh we dont have cable tv here but we stream online tho so hahaha


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Who needs television? I've lived for six years without television cable. You could too.


I've had only my local channels for around the last 5(?) years.
I've been fine with Netflix and the occasional Hulu.


----------



## abbydoll

I never watch TV either. The only time I ever watch it is when The Walking Dead is on. :c


----------



## L. Lawliet

Celestefey said:


> Why do people direct stuff like this purely at Tumblr? Yeah sure, sadly Tumblr has a bad reputation because a small minority/community are very hateful and toxic, but... At the same time, you will get communities like that on numerous other forums and online platforms. Politics and political beliefs are touchy issues for a lot of people, so it's hard to find places where people will just debate respectfully. I'm pretty sure I've seen people like it on this forum. So let's not limit this just to Tumblr, but perhaps to the whole world? Like that would be nice. :x



it should be the whole world. but tumblr needs it most. just political or social issue tumblr though. fan stuff is a ok in my books


----------



## Alice

Zane said:


> Pkmn Black and White were good games



People thought they were bad? I loved white and white 2, especially 2.


----------



## Myles

Alice said:


> People thought they were bad? I loved white and white 2, especially 2.


yeah tbh they're really boring and the endgame is subpar
white/black2 are just better all around imo


----------



## Alienfish

I like Japanese "boob" games.

Also people who don't get the diff between this and obvious sex depictions in western games are just badly informed.


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> I like Japanese "boob" games.



Is this a 'Japanese boob game'?






If so, I can totally get behind this.


----------



## Alienfish

yes those.. hyperdimension neptunia.. whatever things with kyute girls and boobs lol


----------



## Wrathie83

That I think Star Wars is crap and would rather watch paint dry .


----------



## kayleee

i hate children

idk if that's an unpopular opinion or not but omg keep your kids away from me ugh


----------



## Rosie :)

kayleee said:


> i hate children
> 
> idk if that's an unpopular opinion or not but omg keep your kids away from me ugh



ikr, like wth, they are just going to run and mess up my room, break everything, omg


----------



## M O L K O

I think the graphics of splatoon is cool, I like the concept....
but I don't get the hype :/


----------



## Alienfish

kayleee said:


> i hate children
> 
> idk if that's an unpopular opinion or not but omg keep your kids away from me ugh



i do too. and whatever crap parents never teaching them manners.

also, i dont want kids for my own.. ugh.


----------



## Sanaki

I don't need Netflix. o.e But if I had it again.. who knows.

I like exercising, lol I know a lot of people do, but there are a lot who don't like it.

Weed is unenjoyable.

Can't really think of any. xD


----------



## Squidward

I hate meat
I don't like summer
Nutella is overrated
I think that leggings are awful


----------



## Rasha

collectibles are poop, but I'd actually love to see a poop collectible

"limited edition golden poop collectible" come get it while it's hot~


----------



## piichinu

Don't wear yoga pants if you're...um.. obese (not chubby), we can see your underwear through it... Also maybe nobody should wear them bc they're ugly as fk so yeah


----------



## Sanaki

Oh another, cats are overrated


----------



## Forek

I absolutely HATE pop music....... Well, meh I don't hate all of it i just...... Yeah. I seriously can't think of any pop song i like. I'm more of a Reggae/Rock type of person, pop just never came into my head. Let's see what else...... Oh yeah i hate YouTubers that let the sub base get to their head. Juse because you have 1m subs doesn't mean that you can just upload junk games n stuff like that pew whateverz. I don't know how people can use phones 24/7. And I don't know why hashtags got popular. Basically everything that is popular gets overused then becomes annoying. Just a few things.


----------



## Alienfish

I like and appreciate Yoko Ono a lot, both as artist and musician... People who bish about her and the Beatles break-up can go burn somewhere hot.. For serious those whiners...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Nutella is overrated
> I think that leggings are awful



amen my friend i agree to those.

noone should wear leggings and especially not under dresses.


----------



## Trundle

-People are way too sensitive
-If you get offended easily you should stay away from public forums and message boards
-The USA sucks quite terribly and really needs governmental reform unless someone like Bernie Sanders get elected


----------



## Alienfish

Trundle said:


> -People are way too sensitive
> -If you get offended easily you should stay away from public forums and message boards



^this.

also i dont like modern metal music at all much.. there are like one, two bands i actually like.


----------



## Rasha

Blue is the most boring colour on earth
PS3 > PS4
and the Xbone is worse than the Wii U
amiibos are overpriced
Wii U gamepad > pro controller
Smash is still boring
Kirby and the rainbow curse > triple deluxe
luigi's mansion was a fantastic game
loz majora's mask is broken!
tan is overrated
natural eyebrows > those 2 lines of poo
fat people shouldn't cosplay skinny characters
kids who go "kawaii desu" don't bother me at all
being a moderator is def _not_ a fun job...


----------



## Squidward

Noiru said:


> I like and appreciate Yoko Ono a lot, both as artist and musician... People who bish about her and the Beatles break-up can go burn somewhere hot.. For serious those whiners...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> amen my friend i agree to those.
> 
> noone should wear leggings and especially not under dresses.



Or the people who wear them under shorts. What is this, 2003?
If you're over 11 don't wear them.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Squidward said:


> Nutella is overrated
> I think that leggings are awful



Nutella overrated? Blasphemy! 

I agree on the leggings. I don`t mind children wearing them under dresses or whatever, but no adult should wear them. Also, don`t wear sportswear for everyday life. I can`t stand seeing someone in sweatpants outside the house going grocery shopping. I mean come on people, you aint invisible.

Andddddd: 
- Old people can`t cycle, they are like moving proximity mines on the road.
- Just because a person is disabled, doesn`t mean the whole world should jump aside when they come racing across the boardwalk. 
- When a kid tries to be smart with a police officer, they should have permission to taser them.


----------



## ams

Going against the grain a bit considering the last couple comments but...

I can't stand people who judge others based on their clothing. I feel like that's about as shallow as you can get. The clothing people wear often reflect the region they are from and their income level. I had a friend in high school who was from Germany (I'm from Canada) and she said she was disgusted that women wore jeans in North America. She told us that we'd be humiliated if we ever traveled to Paris because everyone would think we were trashy because of our clothes. I was humiliated actually - to be associated with that *****.


----------



## Celestefey

ams said:


> Going against the grain a bit considering the last couple comments but...
> 
> I can't stand people who judge others based on their clothing. I feel like that's about as shallow as you can get. The clothing people wear often reflect the region they are from and their income level. I had a friend in high school who was from Germany (I'm from Canada) and she said she was disgusted that women wore jeans in North America. She told us that we'd be humiliated if we ever traveled to Paris because everyone would think we were trashy because of our clothes. I was humiliated actually - to be associated with that *****.



It's sad to think this is an unpopular opinion.  If that person likes wearing that said item of clothing, then by all means they should be able to wear it and feel happy with wearing it. I mean sometimes I've wanted to go out wearing an outfit but felt too embarrassed to do it because I would just feel like I'm standing out too much, and then people would judge me. No, you should just be allowed to wear whatever you want and not worry about getting a nasty comment.


----------



## Alienfish

People who wear underwear under their swimming wear is so gross.

I prefer 'modern' art, like 1960s-1970s rather than baroque works

Stealth games can go suck my dids tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Or the people who wear them under shorts. What is this, 2003?
> If you're over 11 don't wear them.



they jav them under shorts .. smh dude.

@ThomasNLD I pretty much agree.. you're not a VIP snowflake because you are old, young or disabled.. really.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Changing for someone is very often the only way relationships can survive. Now I'm not talking about changing everything about yourself or anything, I just mean you have to make compromises and learn and change in a relationship, so I mean how a lot of people are like "never change for someone" nah man, just do it, it's probably for the better anyways? IDK, confusing shizz. 

Also I agree with the leggings/sweatpants/yoga pants stuff. Like please no. I have a friend who LIVES in leggings >.<, like no bby no plz. But I really like tights and thigh-highs and knee highs so I mean does that make me a hypocrite? Maybe, but I don't care. Yall can suck my dids. 

ALSO I really hate celebrities that do nothing. Like why are you even famous, why are people paying attention to you? I don't get it mango, just disappear already. _*cough cough Kim Kardashian cough cough*_

But on that same note, celebrities who were famous for something and manage to disappear and become normal humans are like my fave thing, like someone was posting on FB the other day about Rick Moranis, who disappeared from movies in 1997 to become a good dad and take care of his kids, and he's happy doing this! Like frick yeah go you dude!


----------



## tokkio

Trundle said:


> -People are way too sensitive
> -If you get offended easily you should stay away from public forums and message boards



ya so tru lol

------

i don't think the minions from despicable me are cute lmao oh and also agnes whoops 

agnes makes me cringe so hard yikes


----------



## Bell Polisher

1. I hate meat. 
2. I don't understand Dr Who, Supernatural, Sherlock, Subbed Anime, or how airplanes do airplane stuff.
3. I hate cats.
4. I hate everything brown.
5. I hate any charity that exists.
6. I hate beggars.
7. I hate fake flowers.
8. I hate when a restaurant gives you more than 1 utensil.
9. I hate any person who claims they are "cool"
10. I hate basic white girls.
11. I hate *any and every* jock
12. I hate the government 
13. I hate typing long lists


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Changing for someone is very often the only way relationships can survive. Now I'm not talking about changing everything about yourself or anything, I just mean you have to make compromises and learn and change in a relationship, so I mean how a lot of people are like "never change for someone" nah man, just do it, it's probably for the better anyways? IDK, confusing shizz.



This is a complicated thing, in some ways. Of course you have to make compromises and such but you shouldn't get 'boring' or get too much how your partner wants the ideal to be. You shouldn't change personality, music taste or whatever just because they hate it. Also if you prefer hairy armpits, that's you and you shouldn't shave because they want.. You know those things should be yourself. An dlast but not least if you are some free-spirit artist type, don't go get boring housewife because you jav kids.

Of course you probably agree with some things but if they can't accept your way of life, go away really.


----------



## Silas James Reel

Pok?mon Black and White is overrated.


----------



## milkyi

Silas James Reel said:


> Pok?mon Black and White is overrated.



Ugh I know right? I played the game it was good, and that was the end of it. If I were obsessed with any game it probably with be Sapphire and Ruby.


----------



## Alienfish

Yuelia said:


> Ugh I know right? I played the game it was good, and that was the end of it. If I were obsessed with any game it probably with be Sapphire and Ruby.



most 3/DS ones were crap.. Platinum was good though and I liked HG/SS(not that i could ever get online on the non-dsi/3ds enhanced games though)


----------



## Baebee

I've got quite the random ones that deal with food. Not sure if that's what I idea was with the original post, but, I consider them unpopular opinions. 

I don't drink chocolate milk anymore since I'm vegan, but when I was really young and drank chocolate milk on a daily basis, I always drank it from the metal spoon versus drinking it from the cup or a straw. Though it's weird, I've found a FB page for those who prefer the taste, haha. 

I found out the other night that I prefer the taste of wine coolers from an aluminum can rather than the glass bottle. I didn't think it was strange, however when I told my friends they all thought it was weird.


----------



## Trundle

Bell Polisher said:


> 9. I hate any person who claims they are "cool"
> 10. I hate basic white girls.
> 11. I hate *any and every* jock



how's r9k going for you


----------



## Alienfish

I don't see the appeal in Sherlock, Marvel series/films or Supernatural.. Well I am picky with series and never been the largest sci-fi/fantasy fan but tbh people hype this so much really.


----------



## ThomasNLD

- Youtube "celebrities"
- Overly cheery shopattendants (mostly in clothing stores, who just can`t be as happy as they pretend to be).
- Drunk people in public transportation (its only fun when I`m drunk to and thats not always the case).
- Gossip on tv, magazines, radio, everywhere. 
- Reality TV shows. 
- Football analists with exception of Johan Cruijff. 
- HEATWAVES.


----------



## Stalfos

This superhero craze needs to stop right now.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Trundle said:


> how's r9k going for you



ewww normie.  pls leave

REEEEEEEEEEE

in all seriousness, 4chan and tumblr are on equal levels of "bad".


----------



## Alice

Stalfos said:


> This superhero craze needs to stop right now.



Nah. I think it needs more steam.


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> - Youtube "celebrities"
> - Overly cheery shopattendants (mostly in clothing stores, who just can`t be as happy as they pretend to be).
> - Drunk people in public transportation (its only fun when I`m drunk to and thats not always the case).
> - Gossip on tv, magazines, radio, everywhere.
> - Reality TV shows.
> - Football analists with exception of Johan Cruijff.
> - HEATWAVES.



Agree. Especially drunk old men that tries to jav a conversation with you.


----------



## Lock

I dunno though I think the superhero craze has been on going even before most of us were born. I actually can't think of a time when people weren't into things like Marvel and DC. (Well in my lifetime)

I guess my unpopular opinion is that I don't really see the need in being active in every social network outlet. They all seem to run the same way to me lol and it starts to become a big distraction to keep up with it all. It is nice to have information feed so quickly but at the same time it can be overwhelming. 

Also Pokemon Black and White almost killed the franchise for me. Would have been better to have XY instead.


----------



## Alienfish

Lock said:


> I guess my unpopular opinion is that I don't really see the need in being active in every social network outlet. They all seem to run the same way to me lol and it starts to become a big distraction to keep up with it all. It is nice to have information feed so quickly but at the same time it can be overwhelming.



Yeah, I don't get the point ever. I would never join Facebook and those sites even if I get money for it, really.

Also I guess superheroes always been popular but people posting them in every single thing on 9gag, imgur and those sites.. go take a dump will ya


----------



## Lock

Noiru said:


> Yeah, I don't get the point ever. I would never join Facebook and those sites even if I get money for it, really.
> 
> Also I guess superheroes always been popular but people posting them in every single thing on 9gag, imgur and those sites.. go take a dump will ya



I was definitely more into stuff like MySpace and Facebook when it was just limited to my friends and a few celebrities or artists I wanted to keep up with. But I feel now like you can get intimidated more when you can see what everyone in the world is doing lol 

I do think that the superhero fandom feel differently now than when I was younger,  but personally it's kinda nice to have something that continues to share throughout all the generations. Since every stage of that growth offered something new to new fans, but also kept some of the basic elements.


----------



## Alienfish

Lock said:


> I was definitely more into stuff like MySpace and Facebook when it was just limited to my friends and a few celebrities or artists I wanted to keep up with. But I feel now like you can get intimidated more when you can see what everyone in the world is doing lol
> 
> I do think that the superhero fandom feel differently now than when I was younger,  but personally it's kinda nice to have something that continues to share throughout all the generations. Since every stage of that growth offered something new to new fans, but also kept some of the basic elements.



yeah pretty much and tbh people using it as some kind of social norm that everyone should have it bothers me. and like groups at uni using it as some pseudo-official platform bothers me..

yeah.. those series seems way overrated to me though.


----------



## Finnian

Spoiler:  I'm dumb as hell!!??






KaydeeKrunk said:


> Changing for someone is very often the only way relationships can survive. Now I'm not talking about changing everything about yourself or anything, I just mean you have to make compromises and learn and change in a relationship, so I mean how a lot of people are like "never change for someone" nah man, just do it, it's probably for the better anyways? IDK, confusing shizz.



Hey kiddos.
This is probably some of the best long-term relationship advice I've ever seen. 
Also, for the love of god, don't just get married to someone after 4 months of knowing them. It's a huge trend here in Utah. You don't actually know someone until about 2-3 years in, after living with them.
NO SERIOUSLY. My cousin knew this chick for 2 MONTHS AND PROPOSED TO HER. They were married AFTER 6 MONTHS OF KNOWING EACH OTHER?? And he has the audacity to put my relationship down? My fiance's cousin got married after 2 weeks of knowing eachother because at 19 "they were getting old and had to find someone fast" and "Getting sick of the dating game". Is.. is Utah a breeding ground for stupid people?
Oh, not to mention they apparently got married FOR ALL TIME AND ETERNITY.

Here's some of my unpopular opinions:
- If you're under 18 (in some cases older, also sometimes younger), then your opinions really don't matter if it's political or social (unless it's a teen problem, then my opinions don't really matter). You're too immature to understand most things yet. I look back to when I was 15-17 and literally everything I thought was immature and stupid. You really will change with age, and that's okay. How you deal with and comprehend things will drastically change when you hit your 20's. I image that people older than me think I'm dumb as hell, and they're probably right. Not saying ya'll under 18 are stupid by any means.

- Crying is not a sign of weakness. **** you, big sister. I can cry as much as I want to because it makes me feel better thanks.

- I hate the word lesbian. It's too harsh of a noise? Idk, it sounds ugly in my mouth. I don't hate lesbians. I'm engaged to a woman. Don't think that.

- I hate minions holy **** stop it, you're seriously on my AMAZON BOX WHAT THE HELL??

- I'm super weirded out that Holly kissed Artemis. You're like 80 woman. He's a 14 year old human boy. GTFO.

- RWBY is god awful. Everything in it is bad.

- Anime is literally the stupidest crap on the planet.

- Why did I have to say the Texas pledge everyDAY when I lived in Texas? No other state does that??


----------



## piichinu

Stop looking for stuff to get offended by and oppression isn't a contest


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

finnian, as some that lives in Texas I can say cause Texas state pride is ridiculously massive. I still hear people wanting to secede lol


----------



## Finnian

Nuclear Bingo said:


> finnian, as some that lives in Texas I can say cause Texas state pride is ridiculously massive. I still hear people wanting to secede  lol


I KNOW!!?? SeriouslY?? I lived there for 6 years and holy **** Texas LOVES Texas. I went back for my sisters wedding and the hotel had a Texas shaped waffle iron.
But, no, every time I want to shock people with a Texas fact, I recite the Texas Pledge.
I know that ***** by heart.

2k15, push Texas into the Gulf.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I realize that my reply was very late lol oh well. Yeah it's fun to tell people you're from Texas when you go other places cause people are like 0_9


----------



## Alienfish

There is a difference between adapting to one another and changing completely, just saying.

Also I don't get people who watch like 10 anime and 20 series on netflix like dudes do you even jav a life. I follow very few series and if I do I make sure to watch them on TV or if I'm really into, DVD or worst case online.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Also!

I like Donald Trump as a presidential candidate


----------



## JellyDitto

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Also!
> 
> I like Donald Trump as a presidential candidate



Um, no.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

hey well this is _the_ unpopular opinion thread


----------



## Esphas

flapjack mixture is way nicer than the final product


----------



## Alienfish

Esphas said:


> flapjack mixture is way nicer than the final product



most doughs are, imo.

also M*A*S*H is the best telly series ever


----------



## CrossAnimal

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Also!
> 
> I like Donald Trump as a presidential candidate


Me too, 'cause he'll be easy to beat.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Also!
> 
> I like Donald Trump as a presidential candidate


Don't get your hopes up.  Ignoring how controversial he can be, most business and military men think it's similar to their existing job.  It isn't.



Noiru said:


> also M*A*S*H is the best telly series ever


HELL.  YES.
I've been binge watching on Netflix for the last few months.  Still only just finishing season 8.
I love Charles and Klinger.  Other than Hawkeye of course.  
One reason I have Pierce in my town.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Don't get your hopes up.  Ignoring how controversial he can be, most business and military men think it's similar to their existing job.  It isn't.


eh well at least there's Marco Rubio haha


----------



## Alienfish

Yukari Yakumo said:


> HELL.  YES.
> I've been binge watching on Netflix for the last few months.  Still only just finishing season 8.
> I love Charles and Klinger.  Other than Hawkeye of course.
> One reason I have Pierce in my town.




marry me.

jk, glad to see other fans. and yes i had pierce in my town at some points for that cause as well x)


----------



## Lightmare

unpopular opinions okay

1.) i do not like fairy types in the newer pokemon games (bc they obliterate my favorite dragon type, hydreigon  ) also because dragon types are like my favorite type overall (out of all of them). i seem to take a liking to them and all of them are just so worthy and it's where certain powerhouses and legends come from. garchomp, dragonite, etc.
2.) i like almond joys. like the little chocolate candies. those are good in my opinion? like i remember not liking them at all and ditching the almond joys after collecting candy during halloween and throwing them out and all. but i just suddenly took a liking to them. honestly i'll eat anything but i remember not being able to eat these .. now i can!


----------



## piichinu

Butterfingers are gross (the candy)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I don't like meat. It's disgusting and I can't stand eating it. I'm not one of those testosterone filled Americans. I don't like dairy either. Just thinking about that it came from an animal is disgusting.

I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove fruits. Vegetables too.

I love green tea and I drink about 5 cups of it daily.


----------



## Squidward

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't like meat. It's disgusting and I can't stand eating it. I'm not one of those testosterone filled Americans. I don't like dairy either. Just thinking about that it came from an animal is disgusting.
> 
> I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove fruits. Vegetables too.
> 
> I love green tea and I drink about 5 cups of it daily.



Basically me.


----------



## Finnian

The LDS Church is a toxic, evil cult.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Vegetables are the excrement of Satan's excrement.
There are some vegetables I like; oranges, lemons, blackberries, strawberries, peaches(sometimes)


----------



## hemming1996

I hate dairy, makes me sick. I refuse to drink milk anyway because I break out from it and other dairy products I just don't like (The one dairy product I eat is Greek yogurt so I'm not dairy free)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Vegetables are the excrement of Satan's excrement.
> There are some vegetables I like; oranges, lemons, blackberries, strawberries, peaches(sometimes)



Those are fruit?


----------



## kaitastrophe

This is awesome. Here I go.

1. I dont have ANY form of social media. Zero. Zilch. Zip. NADA.
When someone asks me for my instagram/kik/whatever, and I say I dont have one, they freak out and act like I said I killed someone. You dont NEED social media to survive. The older generations survived without it, right? So why cant we?
2. I dont like skimpy shorts/short shorts/shirts that show my breasts. And I'm a teen girl.
3. I absolutely disagree with sexism/feminism. Just because im a girl I cant be in karate? Just because so-and-so is a boy he cant be in ballet? People please!
4. Racism. All these colored people dying for no reasons. Especially police abusing of their power.

Welp, thats all for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah, and I LOVE hanging out with boys. Im a female myself, but girls can be such a pain. Because of THEM (not all girls, just some of them.) is the reason why we're put into unfair stereotypes, like Soushi said.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

hemming1996 said:


> I hate dairy, makes me sick. I refuse to drink milk anyway because I break out from it and other dairy products I just don't like (The one dairy product I eat is Greek yogurt so I'm not dairy free)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fruit?


typo
and on that note, I hate typos.


----------



## Alienfish

there is way differences between sexism and feminism lolol.

but yeah i prefer to hang out with my male friends rather than female peeps tbh


----------



## Red Cat

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Also!
> 
> I like Donald Trump as a presidential candidate



I like the fact that he is in the race too. He adds some much needed entertainment to the presidential race. LOL at him being 2nd  place in the polls of GOP voters. It says something about how dumb the GOP base is and how bad the other candidates are.


----------



## piichinu

Noiru said:


> there is way differences between sexism and feminism lolol.


ikr. feminism doesnt tell boys not to be in ballet or girls not to be in karate.


----------



## Alienfish

piimisu said:


> ikr. feminism doesnt tell boys not to be in ballet or girls not to be in karate.



exactly. also feminism is about gender equality, not hating on each other unless you are extremely radical.


----------



## Midoriya

I didn't like Frozen.  It was too generic of a Disney movie and unoriginal.

That's right.  I said it.


----------



## piichinu

Noiru said:


> exactly. also feminism is about gender equality, not hating on each other unless you are extremely radical.


when it gets to that point those people arent feminists. you can say you are something but it doesnt mean you actually are


----------



## Bowie

Apparently, it's an unpopular opinion that women shouldn't hit men, just like men shouldn't hit women. I don't get why women have to be depicted as different from men in that sense. It's not okay for you to hit anyone, no matter what they've got down there. Women are depicted as brave for fighting men, meanwhile if men do it, they're automatically the worst human beings to ever exist on this planet. It just seems so ridiculous how feminists (not all of them, just a lot) seem to make fun of men when the subject of them having rights is brought up. If you believe in equality, you'll feel the same way with a man as you would with a woman. You can't pick and choose, honey. Don't be calling yourself a supporter of equal rights if those rights only apply to you and what you've got.


----------



## kaitastrophe

woops, my bad. i got sexism/feminism mixed up. my apologizies.
also, i see that it is 'wrong' for a women to comment on a boy's body parts in a vulgar way.
i mean, if its ok for men to do it, why isnt it ok for girls to do it?


----------



## Midoriya

pandycake said:


> woops, my bad. i got sexism/feminism mixed up. my apologizies.
> also, i see that it is 'wrong' for a women to comment on a boy's body parts in a vulgar way.
> i mean, if its ok for men to do it, why isnt it ok for girls to do it?



It isn't okay for either side to do it.  :/


----------



## kaitastrophe

Space Dandy said:


> It isn't okay for either side to do it.  :/


true, it isnt nice, but why shouldnt women be allowed to comment on a man's body in a sexual way? or in any way?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Red Cat said:


> I like the fact that he is in the race too. He adds some much needed entertainment to the presidential race. LOL at him being 2nd  place in the polls of GOP voters. It says something about how dumb the GOP base is and how bad the other candidates are.



Not cool breh. I ask you respect my views as I respect yours


----------



## Money Hunter

pandycake said:


> true, it isnt nice, but why shouldnt women be allowed to comment on a man's body in a sexual way? or in any way?



Women don't comment on a man's body in a sexual way? The number of girls squealing over theo james's body says otherwise. Both do it equally often.


----------



## Midoriya

Money Hunter said:


> Women don't comment on a man's body in a sexual way? The number of girls squealing over theo james's body says otherwise. Both do it equally often.



This.  Both DO DO it equally as often, yet it's frowned upon in normal society.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't care if you use console/ "cheat" codes in single player. Hell if it's a game like Skyrim I had to use the console because of all of the bugs you can get stuck in (And I have a nice amount of hours on it...)

I don't think it's fair online however.


----------



## tumut

Ryu, Pac-Man, and Roy should've never been in Smash.


----------



## Alienfish

Slye said:


> Ryu, Pac-Man, and Roy should've never been in Smash.



pretty much neither should wii fit trainer.. ugliest character ever



also you dont really have to feel sorry about not getting along with your parents. neither chose each other and if you have a bad relationship.. that's it


----------



## hemming1996

piimisu said:


> when it gets to that point those people arent feminists. you can say you are something but it doesnt mean you actually are



I don't understand how those ridiculous sjw feminists can call themselves feminists.

I quote, one of them said to me
"You deserve to get raped if you disagree with me" then threatened to doxx me. 
I am a woman and this is a 'feminist' telling me I deserve to be raped.

It used to be equal rights and everything. Now it's a misandrist joke. I feel ashamed to be a feminist sometimes


----------



## ams

I have actually never encountered a feminist that had attitudes like the ones you guys are describing. Are these real life people you're mentioning or just lonely hermits taking out their anger on the internet? 

I feel like the people I met in university that were self-described feminists were more into things like promoting education of women in other countries. Or trying to make the campus safer for women at night. Not sure I've ever actually met one of these infamous man-hating, hairy arm-pitted anarchists.


----------



## Alienfish

ams said:


> I have actually never encountered a feminist that had attitudes like the ones you guys are describing. Are these real life people you're mentioning or just lonely hermits taking out their anger on the internet?
> 
> I feel like the people I met in university that were self-described feminists were more into things like promoting education of women in other countries. Or trying to make the campus safer for women at night. Not sure I've ever actually met one of these infamous man-hating, hairy arm-pitted anarchists.



Eh, well I do have hairy armpits and other body parts but that's because I don't like it shaved, not that I have a certain opinion. Also I'm not smelly or anything.


----------



## ams

Noiru said:


> Eh, well I do have hairy armpits and other body parts but that's because I don't like it shaved, not that I have a certain opinion. Also I'm not smelly or anything.



Yeah I don't really think it's a big deal what someone wants to do with their body, some things just unfortunately get turned into weird political statements.


----------



## L. Lawliet

if feminism is about equal rights for everyone in this 21st century world,  shouldnt it be called equalism? 

I understand the feminists of the 19th and 20th century ffeminists, as voting, work rights, and equal pay  are deserved by everyone regardless of gender. 

Mpdern day feminism's arguements can all be debunked using science or statistics. its not needed in the US (unless you live with a p.o.s. bf/husband). If feminism turned more of their attention to the middle east's awful treatment of women or something as such, i could get behind it. 

BTW, equalism ftw


----------



## piichinu

L. Lawliet said:


> if feminism is about equal rights for everyone in this 21st century world,  shouldnt it be called equalism?
> 
> I understand the feminists of the 19th and 20th century ffeminists, as voting, work rights, and equal pay  are deserved by everyone regardless of gender.
> 
> Mpdern day feminism's arguements can all be debunked using science or statistics. its not needed in the US (unless you live with a p.o.s. bf/husband). If feminism turned more of their attention to the middle east's awful treatment of women or something as such, i could get behind it.
> 
> BTW, equalism ftw


yeah, actually feminism is needed in the USA and everywhere around the world. btw, maybe you should have just said "first world countries" instead of sounding so americentric. "Feminism" is the ideology. youre complaining about *some* of the people involved in it. you want feminism to focus more on middle eastern issues, but you wont get involved yourself? maybe you should do something about that.  

feminism is supposed to include everyone. it does not exclude any country. you're talking about the radicals and extremists who call themselves feminists but really arent. 

so what if someone wants to talk about first-world countries? what if you want to change whats around you first and then move onto something bigger? you obviously dont know much about the middle east if you think that we can go in there and take physical action immediately. unless youre talking about being the voice for them, in that case it already happens. the media doesnt like to report on that, though.

and anyway, "equalism" (or whatever you call it) is way too general. feminism is based on gender equality. however, equality can also include race, class, etc. so i dont think that would work

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> Yeah I don't really think it's a big deal what someone wants to do with their body, some things just unfortunately get turned into weird political statements.


ikr


----------



## L. Lawliet

piimisu said:


> yeah, actually feminism is needed in the USA and everywhere around the world. btw, maybe you should have just said "first world countries" instead of sounding so americentric. "Feminism" is the ideology. youre complaining about *some* of the people involved in it. you want feminism to focus more on middle eastern issues, but you wont get involved yourself? maybe you should do something about that.
> 
> and anyway, "equalism" (or whatever you call it) is way too general. feminism is based on gender equality. however, equality can also include race, class, etc. so i dont think that would work



Only some men are misogynistic people. doesn't mean all men want to hold women back.

The wage gap argument, for example, is only a reality because of the AVERAGE career choices. Men tend to choose more high paying jobs(i.e engineering, architecture, and programming) and women tend to choose more low paying jobs(i.e. child care, education, librarian assistant). Its not sexism. It is just career choices amongst average men and women.(sources: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/christina-hoff-sommers/wage-gap_b_2073804.html

and

http://www.consad.com/content/reports/Gender%20Wage%20Gap%20Final%20Report.pdf

as well as

http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/05/the-biggest-myth-about-the-gender-wage-gap/276367/)


i never said i wouldnt get involved. sharia law is a terrible thing for women. i would get rid of it if i was world leader.

wouldn't equalism be better in the long run? more people would support your plight and more societal issues would be solved.


----------



## Dumbness

Egalitarianism is what you're looking for.


----------



## Pharaoh

ams said:


> I have actually never encountered a feminist that had attitudes like the ones you guys are describing. Are these real life people you're mentioning or just lonely hermits taking out their anger on the internet?
> 
> I feel like the people I met in university that were self-described feminists were more into things like promoting education of women in other countries. Or trying to make the campus safer for women at night. Not sure I've ever actually met one of these infamous man-hating, hairy arm-pitted anarchists.



I had a feminist substitute art teacher in high school who constantly spoke of her idea of feminism, picked on all the boys in class, and sent me into the hall once for disagreeing with her on how she was bringing her personal agenda into a school setting where it wasn't appropriate for the class topic nor was it promoting positive discussion. She proceeded to swear at me and tell me I wasn't a welcome member of the female demographic, so, yeah, they exist in real life unfortunately, and it sucks.


----------



## tassberri

Pharaoh said:


> I had a feminist substitute art teacher in high school who constantly spoke of her idea of feminism, picked on all the boys in class, and sent me into the hall once for disagreeing with her on how she was bringing her personal agenda into a school setting where it wasn't appropriate for the class topic nor was it promoting positive discussion. She proceeded to swear at me and tell me I wasn't a welcome member of the female demographic, so, yeah, they exist in real life unfortunately, and it sucks.



the whole anti-feminist stigma stems from some idea of a raging lunatic who experienced one bad man is forever cursed with the heeby jeebees, which of course makes me sad because there are so many women out there that can benefit from feminism, especially those in lower-class countries.

But ya, teachers should not talk politics. One of my teachers never shut up about how she thought transgender women and men were just confused people who needed therapy. Very much inappropriate to say to students.


----------



## piichinu

L. Lawliet said:


> Only some men are misogynistic people. doesn't mean all men want to hold women back.
> 
> The wage gap argument, for example, is only a reality because of the AVERAGE career choices. Men tend to choose more high paying jobs(i.e engineering, architecture, and programming) and women tend to choose more low paying jobs(i.e. child care, education, librarian assistant). Its not sexism. It is just career choices amongst average men and women.(sources: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/christina-hoff-sommers/wage-gap_b_2073804.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.consad.com/content/reports/Gender%20Wage%20Gap%20Final%20Report.pdf
> 
> as well as
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/05/the-biggest-myth-about-the-gender-wage-gap/276367/)


i never said any of this. been lectured on this topic multiple times before so that you have to resort to this?



L. Lawliet said:


> i never said i wouldnt get involved. sharia law is a terrible thing for women. i would get rid of it if i was world leader.
> 
> wouldn't equalism be better in the long run? more people would support your plight and more societal issues would be solved.


by saying "if i became world leader" honestly shows me that you arent involved at all unless youre really clueless
giving it a different name wouldnt change anything. thats my point. youre talking about separate things.


----------



## tassberri

L. Lawliet said:


> Only some men are misogynistic people. doesn't mean all men want to hold women back.
> 
> The wage gap argument, for example, is only a reality because of the AVERAGE career choices. Men tend to choose more high paying jobs(i.e engineering, architecture, and programming) and women tend to choose more low paying jobs(i.e. child care, education, librarian assistant). Its not sexism. It is just career choices amongst average men and women.(sources: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/christina-hoff-sommers/wage-gap_b_2073804.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.consad.com/content/reports/Gender%20Wage%20Gap%20Final%20Report.pdf
> 
> as well as
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/05/the-biggest-myth-about-the-gender-wage-gap/276367/)
> 
> 
> i never said i wouldnt get involved. sharia law is a terrible thing for women. i would get rid of it if i was world leader.
> 
> wouldn't equalism be better in the long run? more people would support your plight and more societal issues would be solved.



Studies talking about women making less money shows the pay gap between women and men with the *same job* and the same experience. Not different jobs because that wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Pharaoh

tassberri said:


> the whole anti-feminist stigma stems from some idea of a raging lunatic who experienced one bad man is forever cursed with the heeby jeebees, which of course makes me sad because there are so many women out there that can benefit from feminism, especially those in lower-class countries.
> 
> But ya, teachers should not talk politics. One of my teachers never shut up about how she thought transgender women and men were just confused people who needed therapy. Very much inappropriate to say to students.



Yeah, I do agree, a lot of great ideals and causes are ruined by the few vocal, uneducated radicals that don't truly understand what they're fighting for, or use it to further their own personal agenda instead of society as a whole. It's really unfortunate, and to me, when people say, "Oh, these radfems are just on tumblr or just online, they don't ACTUALLY exist in real day to day life-" Yes, they do. They get off their computers and they go to jobs just like the rest of us, and in situations like school where young people need positive influences and education, personal political agenda has no business being there, that needs to be a place of unbiased learning. I had so many bad teachers in school and college that always threw in their two-cents, and we're not there to be walls to bounce their personal opinions off of, we need unbiased education and the ability to make our own decisions, not just blindly follow others.


----------



## L. Lawliet

piimisu said:


> i never said any of this. been lectured on this topic multiple times before so that you have to resort to this?
> 
> 
> by saying "if i became world leader" honestly shows me that you arent involved at all unless youre really clueless
> giving it a different name wouldnt change anything. thats my point. youre talking about separate things.



i used the wage gap as an example. alot of the issues have already been solved. of course, there are exceptions to every rule, but for the most part its solved.

and the  only way to get involved in getting rid of sharia law is by protesting against it or getting the UN involved. Even then, what can we do against it anyways? its not like protests here will do much, and if you go there and do something you risk arrest. if i could do something, i would. but as a broke teenager, i cant do much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, mods, if we can move the feminist discussion to another thread so it doesnt mess with this thread, that would be awesome


----------



## Dumbness

> by saying "if i became world leader" honestly shows me that you arent involved at all unless youre really clueless
> giving it a different name wouldnt change anything. thats my point. youre talking about separate things.



You help out women in the Middle East? How so?


----------



## tassberri

I can lighten this up.


I don't like icecream


----------



## L. Lawliet

tassberri said:


> I can lighten this up.
> 
> 
> I don't like icecream



you monster!!!!! 

jk

and as a disclaimer to all,  i do not wish any offense to anything i post. as the thread title states,its an unpopular opinion


----------



## piichinu

Dumbness said:


> You help out women in the Middle East? How so?


i dont recall saying that i did, but yeah in school i always talk about the oppression that takes place there whenever given the opportunity. also, im middle eastern so yeah kind of

and im 15 btw. so theres not much i can do lol


----------



## tumut

Lana Del Rey isn't as amazing as people say she is.


----------



## Forek

Slye said:


> Lana Del Rey isn't as amazing as people say she is.



Who the heck is that?


----------



## tumut

Forek said:


> Who the heck is that?


Lana Del Rey


----------



## L. Lawliet

4chan isnt a terrible place


----------



## Alienfish

L. Lawliet said:


> 4chan isnt a terrible place



this lol especially if you are looking for more obscure things.

also midsumer murders is like the most overrated crime series ever


----------



## sour

I'm not particularly fond of pork.


----------



## hemming1996

Thigh gaps are fine, as long as you naturally have wide hips so have one but I hate the idea of people desperate to get one. It's nothing special.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

sour said:


> I'm not particularly fond of pork.


pork is disgusting
it's like congealed vomit


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Piercing your babies ears is stupid. ( Sorry to all the mothers that have done it)

Ear piercing should be your choice, not anyone elses. 

Babies go through enough pain as it ( teething, bumps from falling, etc). We don't need to add to it.

Children can pull them out and choke on them. Why risk that ?

Parents think it looks cute. Well guess what ? They were just as cute without them.

If your baby could tell you if they wanted them, I 'm pretty sure they would say "HELL NO".


----------



## Bulbadragon

I see loads of people who love minions. Why? They're the most annoying movie characters ever and didn't even have a big part in the movies they were originally in. I'd rather see Frozen everywhere again than minions. They're awful and not even funny.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Bulbadragon said:


> I see loads of people who love minions. Why? They're the most annoying movie characters ever and didn't even have a big part in the movies they were originally in. I'd rather see Frozen everywhere again than minions. They're awful and not even funny.


Jarjar is less annoying?


----------



## piichinu

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Jarjar is less annoying?


hes precious
--
if you dislike someone it doesnt mean you can justify being an ass to them


----------



## hemming1996

Bulbadragon said:


> I see loads of people who love minions. Why? They're the most annoying movie characters ever and didn't even have a big part in the movies they were originally in. I'd rather see Frozen everywhere again than minions. They're awful and not even funny.



It's generally little kids. I took my niece to see Minions and I genuinely laughed at some parts.


----------



## The221Believer

People who feel the need to brag about how special/unique they are piss me off. If you're special and unique, your actions will show it. Stop "telling" me who you are, and start "showing" it--think like a writer, for chrissakes. Yeah, I say I'm a nerd, but I already fully back that up without the need to say it. 

In the same vein, I'm pretty sure there are people who just create unpopular opinions for themselves so they can appear to be edgy...

I believe whether you like or hate something, you don't have the right to tell other people how to feel about it. And I wish I could tell more people that you may be entitled to an opinion, but that doesn't mean that when the facts prove your opinion VERIFIABLY INCORRECT and incompatible with reality, you get to scoff reality off with "oh, it's my opinion!" _Opinions can be wrong. _

Tumblr is not the best example of modern feminism/modern feminism is intersectional and important and attacks real issues. Tumblr is...well, it's well-intentioned, but...it's so toxic and problematic on its own ugh.


----------



## Alienfish

Bulbadragon said:


> I see loads of people who love minions. Why? They're the most annoying movie characters ever and didn't even have a big part in the movies they were originally in. I'd rather see Frozen everywhere again than minions. They're awful and not even funny.


This ..those despicable me and minions are like wtf yellow buttplugs..no thanks


----------



## Tao

hemming1996 said:


> It's generally little kids. I took my niece to see Minions and I genuinely laughed at some parts.



They're pretty much just as popular with people who are aged 18+ as well from what I can gather. I'm constantly seeing people post stuff that's Minion related, often with quotes or statements that make little sense to even be associated with the minion, it's just there for *reasons*.



Spoiler:  Like this stupid image where the minion being there doesn't really makes any sense








I personally never cared for the movies or the minions themselves. I've only really grown to hate them since I'm sick of seeing them.




The221Believer said:


> I believe whether you like or hate something, you don't have the right to tell other people how to feel about it. And I wish I could tell more people that you may be entitled to an opinion, but that doesn't mean that when the facts prove your opinion VERIFIABLY INCORRECT and incompatible with reality, you get to scoff reality off with "oh, it's my opinion!" _Opinions can be wrong. _



Opinions can't be factually wrong. The facts supporting somebodies opinion can be wrong, though the opinion itself is still not wrong, just misinformed.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Weather reporters saying its going to be a great day, when the forecast predicts intense heat (like 35 degrees Celsius). 
That would be great if I was a camel.


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> Weather reporters saying its going to be a great day, when the forecast predicts intense heat (like 35 degrees Celsius).
> That would be great if I was a camel.


exactly same here.. like wtf i don't really like 35-40 unless im going swimming all day which is too hot to do anyway. o well at least you can walk around naked inside


----------



## Akimari

Modern third-wave feminism is built off of scare tactics and lies and propaganda to convince young women that it's something they NEED, and many third-wave feminists use forceful tactics ("If you believe in equality you ARE  feminist" "If you're not a feminist you're an *******" "You're not a feminist? Hand in your right to vote then ") to force people to support them. And if you point out ****ty feminists? Suddenly the no-true-scotsman fallacy comes into play and they don't count because, uh, we said so.


----------



## milkyi

I love my dark circles, they make me unique!


----------



## Hawkward

I don't enjoy the sound of rain or storms. They make me really anxious. It's bad since we're having a tropical storm right now...

Also, I hate minions.


----------



## tumut

Vines aren't funny. Ever.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Hawkward said:


> I don't enjoy the sound of rain or storms. They make me really anxious. It's bad since we're having a tropical storm right now...
> 
> Also, I hate minions.


I LOVE the rain.
I have a 75 minutes of rain and thunder track I'm trying find a way to play as I go to sleep every night.


----------



## riummi

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I LOVE the rain.
> I have a 75 minutes of rain and thunder track I'm trying find a way to play as I go to sleep every night.



Who doesn't love rain? It's the best thing in this world. Thunder storms are nice

I dislike minions, God seems a little useless (I go to a Christian school =.=)


----------



## Sporge27

Haven't read whole thread... just wanted to point out that this forum is a form of social media >_> 

I hate ranch.


----------



## Money Hunter

piimisu said:


> i dont recall saying that i did, but yeah in school i always talk about the oppression that takes place there whenever given the opportunity. also, im middle eastern so yeah kind of
> 
> and im 15 btw. so theres not much i can do lol



Apparently talking about oppression without doing anything to stop it is considered helping. Oh okay. It's not possible to live in the US and help Middle-Eastern feminists unless you actually visit the Middle East and help them out.

Also, the Maldives follow the Sharia law, and it's doing just fine. The problem with you people is that you assume 'Sharia Law' is one strict structure. No, different countries use different versions of it, and Maldives has the perfect balance between oppressive and too lenient.


----------



## Rasha

I like my food near-burned sometimes, especially bread, it HAS to be brown and crunchy mmm


----------



## Alienfish

Sporge27 said:


> Haven't read whole thread... just wanted to point out that this forum is a form of social media >_>
> 
> I hate ranch.



ranch dressing? uh yeah it's yuck

not in the type of twitter and fb and all those sites, it's not.

also i don't like thunder/lighting.. summer rain is nice tho


----------



## ThomasNLD

Fathers who get insecure when their kid isn`t as gutsy as other kids at the fairies. My nephew was afraid to jump higher while attached to an elastic chain, leaving his father and stand holder to gang up on him to jump higher. Later on at home he "bragged" he dared to go on all the rides at the fairies. I mean seriously? SERIOUSLY? There were 11 year old girls going in the most "scary" ride. Who brags about crap like that.

So he was telling my nephew to jump higher because people were watching and he probably was ashamed, I was just standing next to him shaking "no" towards my nephew. Its good to motivate kids to try new things, but there is a limit people. 

And..... you are still a brave ****ing daddy, because you are the MASTER of the fairies. 

The fairies......

FFS....


----------



## Beleated_Media

Pewdiepie and so many other youtubers are just garbage


----------



## Alienfish

I actually like going to the movies alone. Mostly cause I concentrate better and I hate people trying to talk to you when watching. Also I have a .. special taste in movies.


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Also I have a .. special taste in movies.




I didn't know they still showed those types of movies in the cinema.


----------



## Alienfish

Tao said:


> I didn't know they still showed those types of movies in the cinema.



You mean like nude stuff? lol yeah they do in this one i go to sometimes


----------



## Shimmer

I hate it when people try to control others opinions or actions. As long as they aren't hurting anyone, who cares?


----------



## Celestefey

I don't think Smash Bros is that great. It is only popular because it's so hyped up by its fans. I don't particularly think fighter games are that great. It just... Lacks action and suspense, I suppose. They're more fun with friends, but either way, Smash Bros is not that good. End of story. I got Smash U for Christmas and felt pretty excited because everyone else was getting hyped for it so I was looking forward to it. I ended up just being pretty disappointed to say the least.

I find pugs to be gross and ugly. D: Aahh, I'm sorry. ;; I do love dogs but I just don't see why everyone finds them cute. Their faces are all squished up and their tails are curly so you can see their butt...

People who bash on Tumblr are really annoying because they complain about Tumblr as a whole when literally the people they are complaining about take up a rather small section of the site. 
Also, when people say stuff like "hurr hurr stupid tumblrinas and their made up genders hurr", it really annoys me because people are downgrading LEGITIMATE problems that people have had and struggled with for YEARS and YEARS. It's not just a "Tumblr" thing to be concerned about your sexuality or your gender identity or whatever. It's a real problem that real people face so don't make it seem like it's just some silly little irrelevant problem.

Also pizza is not that great.


----------



## Spongebob

I like Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts



I have more unpopular opinions but eh I'll post em later


----------



## Alienfish

It's not a good idea to bring your children to the store. Get a babysitter or one parent(if you're two) can be at home.


----------



## hemming1996

The gluten free trend is stupid. My mother has coeliac disease and she actually cannot eat gluten, she doesn't buy those unhealthy gluten free products and makes her own healthy meals. If you don't have a problem with gluten I don't see why you need to go gluten free.


----------



## Alienfish

hemming1996 said:


> The gluten free trend is stupid. My mother has coeliac disease and she actually cannot eat gluten, she doesn't buy those unhealthy gluten free products and makes her own healthy meals. If you don't have a problem with gluten I don't see why you need to go gluten free.



exactly.

well most "tumblr-trends" are just ****ed up. It's like get out to the real world and don't believe what you read on some random page.


----------



## Beardo

Pugs are ugly and I don't see why people are so obsessed with them


----------



## Bowie

Beardo said:


> Pugs are ugly and I don't see why people are so obsessed with them


----------



## Alienfish

Lel I actually think pugs and bulldogs are pretty cool. inb4 angsty animal friends.

also most superhero comics are boring as hell


----------



## Ashtot

too bad pugs are genetically ******** and can barely breath lel


----------



## ams

hemming1996 said:


> The gluten free trend is stupid. My mother has coeliac disease and she actually cannot eat gluten, she doesn't buy those unhealthy gluten free products and makes her own healthy meals. If you don't have a problem with gluten I don't see why you need to go gluten free.



Yeah that annoys the crap out of me too. I feel like people who follow that trend are basically making light of the fact that some people actually have Celiac disease.


----------



## Beleated_Media

I enjoy mlg montages...


----------



## xiaonu

I worry about people who think they're furries or a mythical creature in a past life.
They become so obsessed with it instead of focusing on their current life. I've met 3 people that believed in this and its too over the top for me to really try and be open minded about.
It really annoys me tbh. Get help.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Hawkward said:


> I don't enjoy the sound of rain or storms. They make me really anxious. It's bad since we're having a tropical storm right now...
> 
> Also, I hate minions.



minions are the worst thing to come out of nickelodeon studios. ever. of all time


----------



## Prabha

It's completely irritating when someone has to bash on someone else for their music taste.
If they want to listen to heavy metal, let them. If they want to listen to blank space by t swift, let em. If they want to listen to Mexican rock, well... 
we all have different ears n tastes, peeps


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

L. Lawliet said:


> minions are the worst thing to come out of nickelodeon studios. ever. of all time


the last airbender film?


----------



## Alienfish

Yukari Yakumo said:


> the last airbender film?



dont even mention that crap lol.

and as for superheroes most of those marvel films kinda sucks too.


----------



## l24NDY

I hate when people have a staring problem at the gym. -_-


----------



## ams

There are some cases where a college education makes you worse as a person rather than better. I won't call out any specific majors, but we don't need more unemployment or annoying, preachy dinner conversations. I'd be much more proud if I had a kid working his butt off in trade school than if I had a kid that was studying something stupid and had no career prospects. The point of education should be to train someone to give back to their community in a practical way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



l24NDY said:


> I hate when people have a staring problem at the gym. -_-



I was looking at something behind you, I promise!


----------



## mintellect

kayleee said:


> i hate children
> 
> idk if that's an unpopular opinion or not but omg keep your kids away from me ugh



You were a child once...

I want to say something but i know it will result in a huge argument and this thread being closed...it's that unpopular.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> I worry about people who think they're furries or a mythical creature in a past life.
> They become so obsessed with it instead of focusing on their current life. I've met 3 people that believed in this and its too over the top for me to really try and be open minded about.
> It really annoys me tbh. Get help.



I don't get why someone would think that, let alone be obsessed with it...


----------



## Alienfish

i hate annoying children too lel

also who cares if you been a child or not i did not like myself as a child at all anyways


----------



## Bjork

naps are gross and i hate them tbh

like sometimes ill fall asleep during the day but then i wake up and just feel really gross and like i feel lightheaded and cant tell if im hungry or not its really bad


----------



## Rasha

Chocolate cake and brownies are yuck!
vanilla all the way~


----------



## mintellect

Well of course everyone hates ANNOYING children, but that's not all children in general.

This is more of a thing in my school and not everyone in general, but there's this Youtuber everyone in my school loves and I think she's super annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bjork said:


> naps are gross and i hate them tbh
> 
> like sometimes ill fall asleep during the day but then i wake up and just feel really gross and like i feel lightheaded and cant tell if im hungry or not its really bad



Whenever i take a nap, when i wake up i feel weird and i don't know what day it is


----------



## tumut

FNAF is a **** franchise with an even ****tier fanbase. The only thing good about the game is the backstory.


----------



## mintellect

I have nothing against FNAF but there was this kid that talked about it all the time and it was so annoying.


----------



## Bjork

fnaf looks kinda stupid tbh


----------



## kaitastrophe

1. FNAF. So overrated and, in my opinion, its pointless and just puts fear on people ;-;
2. Spinach. I LOOVE spinach! Thanks Popeye
3. Im not putting it because people are too easily offended, even when I put it in the most non-offensive way possible.


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This is more of a thing in my school and not everyone in general, but there's this Youtuber everyone in my school loves and I think she's super annoying.



Miranda sings?


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> Miranda sings?



Yep... EVERYBODY talks like her. I've actually never watched one of her videos but if her voice really sounds like how the kids say it I don't want to.


----------



## ams

I think people over the age of about 60 should have to retake their drivers test annually. I don't really care if they get offended, I'm tired of almost getting in a car accident every time I have to drive at 10:00 am. 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yep... EVERYBODY talks like her. I've actually never watched one of her videos but if her voice really sounds like how the kids say it I don't want to.



Yikes, I feel bad for you having to listen to that.


----------



## mintellect

Every time someone  greets me talking like her, I say, "Do you speak English?"


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Every time someone  greets me talking like her, I say, "Do you speak English?"


If you're trying to burn them that's not going to work
But yeah I think its annoying how everyone is obsessed


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> If you're trying to burn them that's not going to work
> But yeah I think its annoying how everyone is obsessed



I know, I suck at comebacks and burning. I just think it's kind of funny...idk.


----------



## peppy villager

1. Anything that involves superheroes is boring.
2. Futurama > Family Guy, American Dad, South Park etc etc. Futurama is the absolute best.
3. I love Degrassi with a passion and have ever since I was like 11.. it can be kind of cheesy but it does not deserve the hate it gets.
4. I don't necessarily believe in "respecting your elders". I treat everyone with respect from the start because I like to believe most people are good at heart, but someone having seniority does not give them a free pass to be rude, hateful, and belligerent completely unprovoked. 
5. Money can buy happiness up to a certain point.
6. I'm white and cis and straight and able-bodied and all other kinds of privileges that Tumblr 'SJW's 'pick on' a lot and it doesn't bother me and I don't feel like I'm being victimized because ultimately i feel like minorities have been treated like dirt for so long and if they want to dish it back out then more power to them tbh. As long as no one is trying to beat me up IRL or something, I understand if minorities want to point out my privilege or make jokes about me/people like me.


----------



## JCnator

1. The concept of economy is more convenient than trading a bunch of random stuffs. However, it's time for the humanity let the concept of losing money a thing of the past, because all it does now is being prone to more and more ramification due of it trying to balance the economy, and today's technologies might be enough for a new form of economy to appear, assuming that everyone in the world would eventually have an Internet connection and a device.

2. I don't encourage much anyone who solve problems by overly favoring patching little things up over redoing the entire thing. Sure, it's cheaper and easier, but keeping doing that will not only cause more problems to pop up later on, but it could also eventually lead to not being able to restart from scratch and save some major headaches in a long run.

3. I'm not a big fan on games that would lasts for more than 50 hours just to beat it. Since my financial situation isn't as sticky as it was during my younger days, I never mind $60 games that are as short as 5 hours, provided the gameplay is worth playing.

4. The more realism is in a game, the lamer it gets. Aren't video games supposed to let me escape from my most boring parts of reality?

5. Super Mario Kart isn't what I consider as a classic game. CPUs are at their worst when it comes to cheating, presumably due to the technical limitations and the multiplayer mode is far surpassed by many other Mario Kart games that came after.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't like too realistic games either, I mean dude I don't want to experience crap there too lol.

And yeah most tumblr fads and their definitions. I wish **** would go die already


----------



## tumut

Ruby Rose is not that pretty.


----------



## ams

Slye said:


> Ruby Rose is not that pretty.



I'm still not 100% convinced that she isn't Justin Bieber with a boob job.


----------



## twisty

I don't like OITNB, GOT, Breaking Bad, or any of those gritty modern TV shows. The real world sucks enough--why would I want to watch shows about terrible people doing terrible things to each other and shock value violence?


----------



## Alienfish

twisty said:


> I don't like OITNB, GOT, Breaking Bad, or any of those gritty modern TV shows. The real world sucks enough--why would I want to watch shows about terrible people doing terrible things to each other and shock value violence?



Those are more real than Marvel ones and Supernatural and whatnot. But I guess you mean less realistic rather than real life ones.

Tbh I prefer those kinda things rather than Fantasy and sci-fi ones.


----------



## Astro Cake

People calling celebs or other guys they like "daddy" is creepy. I wish they'd keep that private.


----------



## Shimmer

I hate how people think they are special snowflakes only because they are vegan, vegetarian, buy/use organic products or food.


----------



## Azza

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yep... EVERYBODY talks like her. I've actually never watched one of her videos but if her voice really sounds like how the kids say it I don't want to.



I watch her videos and enjoy them. I find the way she talks really funny. But when other people try to do it. Ugh... Its so annoying. Its like pls just stop, you can't do it right. People persist on trying to sound like her, its just no.


----------



## twisty

Noiru said:


> Those are more real than Marvel ones and Supernatural and whatnot. But I guess you mean less realistic rather than real life ones.
> 
> Tbh I prefer those kinda things rather than Fantasy and sci-fi ones.



Oh god, I'm not a fan of Marvel and _really_ don't like Supernatural, haha. ^^" Just not a superhero person, and I don't appreciate how Supernatural treats its fans or the LGBT community. 

I usually prefer animated shows/movies (I really love the art and creativity and animation as an art form)! I also like darker, more paranormal shows, like X-Files and Twin Peaks. 

I guess what I mean by not liking these gritty shows is that I disagree with the whole anti-hero trend, where everyone has to have some terrible fatal flaw, and they all screw up and hurt each other so many times that their tragic backstories stop outweighing their current actions. I especially don't like how people being awful to each other is depicted as more "realistic" than human kindness. :v 

I don't want to watch shows where I hate the main cast. Give me someone to root for, please. I think it's way more rewarding watching people overcome their flaws and work together than watch them brutally murder each other, but that's just me. (also don't have the stomach for that stuff, so w/e)


----------



## Prabha

Shimmer said:


> I hate how people think they are special snowflakes only because they are vegan, vegetarian, buy/use organic products or food.



I know! They think they're better than anyone else (some) , and shame all who eat meat. Like.. That's great and all, but some of us aren't rich/ have tastebuds. XD


----------



## nami26

movies like fifty shades of grey...i mean, seriously, all it is is porn in the form of a movie! who does that? sorry fans of the movie. its just not worth it...also, i don't like movies or shows that are translated from english...it really bothers me when the person stops talking and the translation keeps going...


----------



## ams

Prabha said:


> I know! They think they're better than anyone else (some) , and shame all who eat meat. Like.. That's great and all, but some of us aren't rich/ have tastebuds. XD



See, I'm vegetarian and I kind of take offence to this. If you don't like other people telling you that what you're eating is wrong then maybe don't say things like anyone who eats differently than you doesn't "have tastebuds". I honestly respect anyone else's choice to eat animal products but I'm constantly being told by others that my food looks/tastes gross. If you're looking for people to respect your choices the first step would be to respect theirs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pika123 said:


> movies like fifty shades of grey...i mean, seriously, all it is is porn in the form of a movie! who does that? sorry fans of the movie. its just not worth it...also, i don't like movies or shows that are translated from english...it really bothers me when the person stops talking and the translation keeps going...




Honey if you think 50 shades was porn...you have a lot of internet to discover. Although I do think it's kind of cute they made a movie that 60 year old Mormon ladies can get off on.


----------



## nami26

ams said:


> See, I'm vegetarian and I kind of take offence to this. If you don't like other people telling you that what you're eating is wrong then maybe don't say things like anyone who eats differently than you doesn't "have tastebuds". I honestly respect anyone else's choice to eat animal products but I'm constantly being told by others that my food looks/tastes gross. If you're looking for people to respect your choices the first step would be to respect theirs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey if you think 50 shades was porn...you have a lot of internet to discover. Although I do think it's kind of cute they made a movie that 60 year old Mormon ladies can get off on.



honey....really? you sound like my grandma.....

and if it is not like porn, according to you, then why did people interview porn stars after the movie was in theaters. plus, why do you think they asked the sam equestion to the director of fifty shades, sam taylor-wood? also, erotic is in the genre of the movie. oh and all this was from the internet...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i agree with you on the vegan part of your post...


----------



## piichinu

That movie is porn don't even deny it


----------



## nami26

piimisu said:


> That movie is porn don't even deny it



thank god dammit! finally, someone else agrees with me that that movie is porn! thank you piimisu!


----------



## kaitastrophe

Pika123 said:


> thank god dammit! finally, someone else agrees with me that that movie is porn! thank you piimisu!


I agree with you. That movie is DISGUSTING and has NO meaning.
They even talked about it in my CHURCH:
Seriously, what has society come too...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I am worried about people that think they were something else in the past life that we're not even sure EXISTS.
Like these people going around saying they're mermaids and ****...
Sure, if you say it JOKINGLY its funny, but then it just gets annoying when you keep saying 'im a mermaid' or 'im a fairy'.
Same goes to people who SAY theyve seen those things.
We dont even know if they EXIST, and scientists say they probably dont.


----------



## CoobaCupcake

I'm a hardcore feminist (not a man hater, a feminist)
I'm a vegetarian
I'm pro-choice with all my heart an soul (not sure if that's necessarily unpopular but...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Britney Spears is freaking cool


----------



## biibii

I shop at thrifts more than I do at malls


----------



## kaitastrophe

1. People who say they are 'hipsters' are not hipsters.
Thats the one thing actual hipsters dont say.


----------



## Akimari

Pika123 said:


> honey....really? you sound like my grandma.....
> 
> and if it is not like porn, according to you, then why did people interview porn stars after the movie was in theaters. plus, why do you think they asked the sam equestion to the director of fifty shades, sam taylor-wood? also, erotic is in the genre of the movie. oh and all this was from the internet...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i agree with you on the vegan part of your post...



To be fair porn is categorized when you can explicitly see the genitals... It's like the closest they can come to porn without it being labeled an X movie. I think ams was trying to say that in terms of porn, there's a LOT more hardcore stuff out there besides 50 Shades


----------



## Prabha

ams said:


> See, I'm vegetarian and I kind of take offence to this. If you don't like other people telling you that what you're eating is wrong then maybe don't say things like anyone who eats differently than you doesn't "have tastebuds". I honestly respect anyone else's choice to eat animal products but I'm constantly being told by others that my food looks/tastes gross. If you're looking for people to respect your choices the first step would be to respect theirs?



I'll admit the tastebuds remark was out of line, and I'm sorry about that. However I do respect vegans/vegetarians, it's just that constantly I see them saying how we're "killing life" and "Eating waste, and that's why we are large in size", so that ticks me off quite a bit. So that arrogant attitude that some of them have is seriously aggravating.


----------



## Zandy

- I think televised sports and people obsessing over their favourite sports teams is bizarre.

- I don't really like the look of body piercings (apart from ear piercings) or large tattoos.


----------



## ams

Prabha said:


> I'll admit the tastebuds remark was out of line, and I'm sorry about that. However I do respect vegans/vegetarians, it's just that constantly I see them saying how we're "killing life" and "Eating waste, and that's why we are large in size", so that ticks me off quite a bit. So that arrogant attitude that some of them have is seriously aggravating.



Yeah I completely understand. A girl I went to high school with used to make rude remarks towards people eating meat and she made me pretty embarrassed to be a vegetarian.


----------



## mintellect

Azza said:


> I watch her videos and enjoy them. I find the way she talks really funny. But when other people try to do it. Ugh... Its so annoying. Its like pls just stop, you can't do it right. People persist on trying to sound like her, its just no.



That's interesting. Maybe I'll get around to watching a video someday. But I'm kind of scared... What if I become one of them?? '

I'm pretty tired of getting left out just because I think everyone speaking like that is annoying and that I don't watch her videos.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I know! They think they're better than anyone else (some) , and shame all who eat meat. Like.. That's great and all, but some of us aren't rich/ have tastebuds. XD



I try to eat organic, but I don't understand why people would brag about that. I can see you would think you are healthier than most, but I don't see why you should go around like, "I eat organic/ I'm a vegan/ vegetarian and I'm better than youuu!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandycake said:


> Also, I am worried about people that think they were something else in the past life that we're not even sure EXISTS.
> Like these people going around saying they're mermaids and ****...
> Sure, if you say it JOKINGLY its funny, but then it just gets annoying when you keep saying 'im a mermaid' or 'im a fairy'.
> Same goes to people who SAY theyve seen those things.
> We dont even know if they EXIST, and scientists say they probably dont.



...Why???People who just go around saying they're something that likely dosent exist, sound like a little kid...
I don't really get how that's an unpopular opinion though.

Off topic but how do you put something in a spoiler?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akimari said:


> To be fair porn is categorized when you can explicitly see the genitals... It's like the closest they can come to porn without it being labeled an X movie. I think ams was trying to say that in terms of porn, there's a LOT more hardcore stuff out there besides 50 Shades



Oh there IS such a thing as a Rated X movie? I remember being told about it by my mom but no one I knew seemed to know about it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zandy said:


> - I think televised sports and people obsessing over their favourite sports teams is bizarre.
> 
> - I don't really like the look of body piercings (apart from ear piercings) or large tattoos.



Me too! How exactly do people determine their favorite team? Because they win more? I don't know. I don't watch sports.

And I don't really like the look of body piercings or tattoos in general. Plus my dad would kill me if I got either.


----------



## Chunkybunneh

My unpopular opinions especially what my friends don't believe haha
1. I don't think going to the clubs and bars and getting "****ed up" is cool or fun lol i rather play acnl 
2. Tattoos are much more painful than what people say... (my pain tolerance sucks)
3. Owning a gun doesn't mean you're a badass 
4. Working out is overrated unless you're committed to eating healthy as well


----------



## MasterM64

Here's a list of some unpopular opinions I have according to modern culture:

(1) I don't like watching TV, I prefer to listen to music, play videogames, and watch my favorite shows/movies on the PC instead.

(2) Social media is a waste of time and it causes unnecessary drama. Social media also can be a potential liability when you try to apply for jobs and such.

(3) As a guy, I find women far more attractive when they are confident with their natural appearance and are truly are proud of who they truly are instead of what others think of them.

(4) I find tattoos as unclassy and unattractive unless there's some sort of sentimental meaning behind it.

(5) Women should have equal civil rights as men, but that does not make them truly equivalent to men (women and men each have strengths that the other gender can never truly understand). This is why my biggest pet peeve in life is seeing a guy punching a woman because men should never hit women (if I personally saw a guy hitting a gal, I would beat the **** out of him).

I got other unpopular opinions, but I would prefer to keep them to myself. I also got others that would be ok to share, but it would make me have a list of 50+ unpopular opinions.


----------



## ams

pandycake said:


> I agree with you. That movie is DISGUSTING and has NO meaning.
> They even talked about it in my CHURCH:
> Seriously, *what has society come too...*



Oh I see what you did there 

We all know what society has been coming to lately.


----------



## Shimmer

pandycake said:


> 1. People who say they are 'hipsters' are not hipsters.
> Thats the one thing actual hipsters dont say.



Same goes with "nerds." Like, if you are a nerd, you don't need to tell people. They can figure it out for themselves.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Off topic but how do you put something in a spoiler?



You put whatever you want in the spoiler between these spoiler tags. Just remove the spaces.

[ spoiler]

[ /spoiler]


----------



## kaitastrophe

ams said:


> Oh I see what you did there
> 
> We all know what society has been coming to lately.



Im confused. What exactly did I 'do there'???


----------



## Red Cat

Zandy said:


> - I think televised sports and people obsessing over their favourite sports teams is bizarre.


As a sports fan, the best way I can describe the appeal of sports is that they are like movies and TV shows, but they are (usually) unscripted and that there are no do-overs. Also, watching a game on TV is different than watching a movie because usually people just sit and watch the movie without talking to each other, but people cheer and yell and groin and discuss the game as it is going on. Going to a game itself is also a very fun experience as you get to feel like part of a huge community.



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Me too! How exactly do people determine their favorite team? Because they win more? I don't know. I don't watch sports.


Most people follow the teams which play near where they live or used to live. There are some people who just bandwagon and pretend they are fans of the best teams, but most sports fans stay loyal to their teams through the good times and bad.


----------



## kwhomp

I hate rap/county music

I do not believe in love at first sight, you better be able to date that heffer for a long time before you can even considering spending your entire life with them.

Ill come up with more, just have to think >.<


----------



## mintellect

kwhomp said:


> I hate rap/county music
> 
> I do not believe in love at first sight, you better be able to date that heffer for a long time before you can even considering spending your entire life with them.
> 
> Ill come up with more, just have to think >.<



I believe in love at first sight... when it comes to things like kittens and candy. xD
I guess I have looked at a guy for the first time and thought "Oh, he's kinda cute" but I always get to know a guy before determining that I actually "like" him.

Except for when I was in like second grade. I liked a guy hardcore and I barely even knew him... I was kinda dumb back then.


----------



## Relly

aliscka said:


> ^ Beyonce is queen that is why
> 
> Meanwhile Taylor Swift is not the innocent little sweetie everyone seems to think she is now, she's petty and selfish and I really don't like her and it's become a fad recently to love her no matter what and if you don't like her your reasoning must be because of all her exes and that makes you sexist
> 
> I don't like her because she's stingy enough to take her songs off of Apple and Spotify because Spotify is free streaming and and Apple allows new users three free months and she was upset her stuff wasn't being paid for... as if she needs any more money. Greedy *****.



I hate Taylor but I find her songs really catchy.



TheGreatBrain said:


> Piercing your babies ears is stupid. ( Sorry to all the mothers that have done it)
> 
> Ear piercing should be your choice, not anyone elses.
> 
> Babies go through enough pain as it ( teething, bumps from falling, etc). We don't need to add to it.
> 
> Children can pull them out and choke on them. Why risk that ?
> 
> Parents think it looks cute. Well guess what ? They were just as cute without them.
> 
> If your baby could tell you if they wanted them, I 'm pretty sure they would say "HELL NO".




Totally agree



Prabha said:


> It's completely irritating when someone has to bash on someone else for their music taste.
> If they want to listen to heavy metal, let them. If they want to listen to blank space by t swift, let em. If they want to listen to Mexican rock, well...
> we all have different ears n tastes, peeps



^^THIS!!!


1. I actually like skinny jeans and buns on men...
2. I don't understand most social media...I have twitter and tumblr and that but I just don't get how to use it...or what the point in it is?
3. I don't think leggings should be used as trousers...



Spoiler



I prefer uncircumcised peen.


----------



## Money Hunter

my unpopular opinion is that beyonce sucks


----------



## hemming1996

aliscka said:


> ^ Beyonce is queen that is why
> 
> Meanwhile Taylor Swift is not the innocent little sweetie everyone seems to think she is now, she's petty and selfish and I really don't like her and it's become a fad recently to love her no matter what and if you don't like her your reasoning must be because of all her exes and that makes you sexist
> 
> I don't like her because she's stingy enough to take her songs off of Apple and Spotify because Spotify is free streaming and and Apple allows new users three free months and she was upset her stuff wasn't being paid for... as if she needs any more money. Greedy *****.



Oh my God I am laughing at this. I am not a massive fan of Taylor Swift, I like some of her music but this just sounds bitter and jealous. 

(Don't act like you wouldn't do the same by the way)


----------



## xiaonu

I think having over 100 Facebook friends is really stupid and people who have that many honestly don't know all those people and just add them for sake of appearing likable. I just don't see the point in adding someone you sorta might know or talked to once. Or just adding mutuals for no reason. Maybe I'm wrong but it would probably be a rare scenario.


----------



## Astro Cake

Nutella isn't all that amazing.


----------



## tumut

Dan and Phil are not cute, nor are they funny.


----------



## mintellect

Yes, I totally agree on the piercing  thing! Pretty much every girl I know has their ears pierced since birth and my mom says she didn't because she wanted me to make a choice. I used to be mad at her because I don't remember anything from when I was younger than 2 so I wouldn't have remembered the pain, but now I honestly don't think I would even use earrings.

I also HATE it when boys get piercings. I would NEVER date a guy with a pierced ear no matter how nice they are. IMO it looks stupid.

*Minorly religious stuff*


Spoiler



My dad says if God wanted people to have piercings, he would have created people with them. I don't agree with my dad often, but I do with that.


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian

1. Country music is horrible.
2. Not a fan of pewdiepie, used to but not anymore.
3. I hate makeup unless its for cosplay.
4. I don't use or own a phone. All i have at my house is a home phone that must be plugged in. :L
5. I like Lars from Steven Universe.
6. i think Jeff the Killer is a horrible story with unrealistic features.


----------



## mintellect

Astro Cake said:


> Nutella isn't all that amazing.



I agree. Jelly FTW!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> Dan and Phil are not cute, nor are they funny.



Who are they? Youtubers?


----------



## Ghost Soda

Thatweirdhetalian said:


> 1. Country music is horrible.



That's unpopular?


----------



## Goth

Ghost Soda said:


> That's unpopular?



this is very true I feel like it's split with the likeness of country music and people


----------



## M O L K O

I think steven universe is cool, watched a few shows here and there with my cousins. Don't get the big deal
at all???@!!?!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I like Tidus from FFX
FFX is better than VII


----------



## piichinu

M O L K O said:


> I think steven universe is cool, watched a few shows here and there with my cousins. Don't get the big deal
> at all???@!!?!


the show actually bugs me

but yeah i see what youre saying, its decent but everyone needs to chill


----------



## tassberri

Astro Cake said:


> Nutella isn't all that amazing.



*reads while eating nutella*


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

M O L K O said:


> I think steven universe is cool, watched a few shows here and there with my cousins. Don't get the big deal
> at all???@!!?!



as someone who is not a fan but has seen the show enough to get the feel for the series I can safely say because of the show's atmosphere. The whole series begins with a kid without a mother learning to fill her shoes. Their are many more serious undertones dealing with self control, trust, friendship and struggle. It's like a saturday morning cartoon with all the morals, but without the blatant "lessons" that shows explicitly tells the audience at the end of a show like hanna-barbera shows did. Plus magic and ****


----------



## Alienfish

Log Horizon is bad.. it's pretty much the same as SAO even if people think otherwise lel


----------



## doveling

*- steven's universe *
i watched like the first 3 eps to see what the hype was about, really tried to like it, but i had to accept that it was boring.
- youtubers like tyler oakley, connor franta, joe zugg, etc
UGH THEY POST BASICALLY THE SAME GENERIC VIDEOS AS EACH OTHER, annoying, i dont understand whats so good about them
*- the BeyHive*
far out
*- caramel is yuck*
its pretty gross
*- bacon is overrated (also pizza)*
bacon is not the best thing in the world, its pretty fatty and salty and.. cardiovascular disease
please stop with all the 'YASS BACON' 'GIVES U BACON' ****, admit it, you probably don't actually like it that much, probs just saying it since its trendy right now
*- the kids in my school are horrible *
acutally not a unpopular opinion, the whole suburb knows how ****ty it is~ we have 14yr/o kids in our year who already smoke, drink, have sex, and do drugs.. like they even took the alcohol to school in coloured water bottles. mother frick i hope they all go to jail. ****sticks


----------



## Alienfish

How is bacon trendy. I love it but I don't eat it too often so..


----------



## doveling

Umeko said:


> How is bacon trendy. I love it but I don't eat it too often so..



idek just everywhere everyone is like bacon bacon bacon
gimme bacon
baecon
bacon print shirts 

its how like pineapples, pizza, burgers and etc are super popular


----------



## Alienfish

peoyne said:


> idek just everywhere everyone is like bacon bacon bacon
> gimme bacon
> baecon
> bacon print shirts
> 
> its how like pineapples, pizza, burgers and etc are super popular



idk haven't seen much around where i live.. but idk as long as you eat reasonable amounts it's still damn yummy


----------



## peachies

_garnet from su isn't even that cool, tbh. i don't really _ feel _ for them. hm. _ ​


----------



## mitzi_crossing

1. I really dislike all the 'mainstream' and 'popular' music. For example all the stuff on the radio, and bands and artists that are considered Top 40. I don't want to name names and offend people who may like them. They make good music. I just guess I like stuff that no one else likes.

2. I also dislike all the popular apps and social media sites that people are crazy about. I don't have snapchat, twitter, instagram. I just find them lame >.>


----------



## tumut

Umeko said:


> How is bacon trendy. I love it but I don't eat it too often so..



All of the white girls who try to be quirky are always like "Omg bacon is so amazing yasss".


----------



## Alienfish

Slye said:


> All of the white girls who try to be quirky are always like "Omg bacon is so amazing yasss".



must be a murica thing then lel.


----------



## Crazyredd35

People that think that going to the gym is as bad as taking steroids


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

all you guys hating on steven universe smh


----------



## Alienfish

I don't think underwear are sexy and if you have problems getting your dong up for that.. there is something else dude.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

unpopular opinion: the sugar cookies you find at the grocery stores w a ton of frosting and sprinkles are absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

CaptainCrunch said:


> unpopular opinion: the sugar cookies you find at the grocery stores w a ton of frosting and sprinkles are absolutely disgusting.


FROSTING IS LIFE!!!


----------



## Perri

1. I haven't watched TV for a few weeks now. Mostly BC of Netflix, which technically isn't TV. In other news, my TV just died today.
2. I only have one pair of short shorts, two pair of regular shorts, and a dozen of long shorts. One pair of mine is for boys. The most comfortable. The short shorts don't match anything and can't be worn with spandex, so I seldom wear them.
3. I don't call much, I don't text much, and data is stupid. I have an iPod touch to replace my old Android phone most of the times. I love tech so I'm on it often, but never when I'm out or with people.
4. Neither do I, it's not safe and it's not fun. 
5. I only date people if I really love / feel attracted to them.


----------



## vurren

I actually really liked the bee movie


----------



## Perri

Unpopular opinion: I hate icing, cupcakes, and all cake except pound cake. Pie is good though.


----------



## Tao

Perri said:


> 1. I haven't watched TV for a few weeks now. Mostly BC of Netflix, which technically isn't TV.




It kinda is though.


----------



## piichinu

Tao said:


> It kinda is though.



It definitely is


----------



## Royce

1. ollie white - does almost the same things as joe sugg, just british and fairly 'appealing'
2. Kingsley - he's just like tyler oakley.
3. Ricky Dillon - he's like shane dawson except less funny and a try hard, I'm sorry, its how i see it, those songs he make, girl, seriously, and those jump cuts with different positions, umm ok.
4. those you tubers that have that 'i can totes relate to you' vibe- like you you tubers are so rich and your telling me you can't buy a tac from taco bell when you literally can buy a franchise.
5. almost every singly beauty guru are the same.


----------



## gemmajune

I hate beef!


----------



## Mango

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Mine...
> 
> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?
> 
> Little rant about modern days XD LOL



you forgot #6. i'm not like other girls


----------



## kaylagirl

I like dubstep


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

I absolutely *despise* the song Uptown Funk.

Also Fi is not annoying in LoZ: Skyward Sword. She's cool.


----------



## mintellect

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> I absolutely *despise* the song Uptown Funk.
> 
> Also Fi is not annoying in LoZ: Skyward Sword. She's cool.



I don't despise it, I just don't get the hype for it.
I also don't get the hype for the whip song (or whatever), and most popular songs in general.


----------



## Akimari

Mango said:


> you forgot #6. i'm not like other girls



Best response to that.


----------



## tumut

pillow bunny said:


> you forgot 6. I'm not like other girls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 1. I don't agree with most of Hitler's opinions
> 2. Personally, I'm against animal abuse
> 3. Twilight really isn't all that great?????
> 4. I hate those stupid popular [redacted]s, and I hope they all die a terrible, gruesome death. People should be more like me, I'm a cutie pie who reads books, plays cute games like acnl and draws kawaii pictures of turtles
> 5. I'm interested in school subjects, but my idiot classmates distract my from my learning with their idiocy
> 6. You can probably tell, but unlike LITERALLY EVERYONE at my school, I'm not an idiot
> 7. I don't watch hentai





Mango said:


> you forgot #6. i'm not like other girls



Someone already commented that and got 5 likes.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin

1. I think politics and social activism should be subjects that anybody can talk about together. 

2. (It kinda looks hypocritical when compared to #1) I think that the rules of religion (like talking about hell/sin/etc) should be brought up only around other followers or strictly in the church. 
Yes, I'm saying this as an adamant Christian who attends church weekly.

3. I wish it was socially acceptable for guys to wear makeup and participate in other traditionally feminine things without being labeled as gay or weird. Makeup is awesome! Makeup is empowering! Why can't all genders feel confident if they want to? 

4. People should stop hating the LGBTQIA+ community.  (They make bored haters "feel weird"? THOSE HATERS SHOULD DEAL WITH IT.)

5. I value serious discussions over funny/comfortable ones, yo. If the convo is a balance of funny and serious, I like it even more.

6. I'm not like other girls, but I am a lot like other girls too. I'm a lot like other guys, and I'm also not like other guys. *shrugs* I am myself. I am different. Everyone is different in their own little unique ways.

7. Kraft cheese is gross. Period. Kraft cheese isn't even cheese to begin with. Let's stop calling it cheese.

8. I don't want children either. I believe that randomly asking someone when they're going to have kids is just as offensive as asking someone about their weight.

9. I am the cheapest but most expensive person I know. Lol. I hate the cost of 'designer' brands, but I will support them anyway by buying their makeup, purses, watches, etc. 

10. I have faith that everybody is born with a good heart until they are given a reason to not have one at all.


----------



## Alienfish

Agrees about the kids things. Especially parents who's all like 'youre gonna change your mind when you are 30-something'

no.


----------



## mintellect

Not sure if this in unpopular (I might have even mentioned this on the thread already but whatevs) but I personally think games like Call of Duty are for little kids that want to look cool. And I really don't get why parents would just buy kids M rated games. That's dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Agrees about the kids things. Especially parents who's all like 'youre gonna change your mind when you are 30-something'
> 
> no.




No.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Not sure if this in unpopular (I might have even mentioned this on the thread already but whatevs) but I personally think games like Call of Duty are for little kids that want to look cool. And I really don't get why parents would just buy kids M rated games. That's dumb.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.




Eh well, the kids can always get it some way or the other.. also they should totally buy them ecchi games instead lol.


----------



## mintellect

Oh yeah, and I want to have a boyfriend at some point, but I never want to actually fall in love and get married and have kids. I guess I just want to know what's it like or whatever. I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Eh well, the kids can always get it some way or the other.. also they should totally buy them ecchi games instead lol.



Ecchi? What's that?


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Oh yeah, and I want to have a boyfriend at some point, but I never want to actually fall in love and get married and have kids. I guess I just want to know what's it like or whatever. I don't know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ecchi? What's that?



Troll harder lel.

But seriously it is annoying when they ask if I want kids when I have said no several times. I have enough relatives and friends' kids already jeebus.

I don't mind a future partner but I'm not having kids because they want.

'boob games'


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

ecchi games are a gift from God


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> 'boob games'



Uhh....uh..... Uh....


----------



## Alienfish

Nuclear Bingo said:


> ecchi games are a gift from God



exactly and whatever 18+ stuff


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

glad you agree


----------



## Alienfish

Nuclear Bingo said:


> glad you agree



h-games are life lel


----------



## mintellect

*Slowly walking away*


----------



## Bellsprout

Nuclear Bingo said:


> ecchi games are a gift from God



First thing I thought of:


----------



## radical6

mao zedong is actually very cute and i would make out with him


----------



## Beardo

Bellsprout said:


> First thing I thought of:



Praise the lord of all musicals, Avenue Q


----------



## hemming1996

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> 7. Kraft cheese is gross. Period. Kraft cheese isn't even cheese to begin with. Let's stop calling it cheese.


Kraft anything is gross.


----------



## pillow bunny

Mango said:


> you forgot #6. i'm not like other girls



nice job copying my post


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here's more (besides my opinion on the Phantom Menace):

1. I don't think leggings should be worn as pants as I think leggings aren't pants. I'm okay with girls wearing short shorts though.
2. Call of Duty is a trash game.
3. I'm tired of seeing Frozen, Disney Princesses, and Marvel dominating the stores (but I don't mind Star Wars dominating the stores).
4. 3D platformers are the best type of video games.
5. I like new technology, but also 1900's media.
6. I forgive Apple for iOS 8.
7. Fan making noise at night makes me sleepy, while dead silence at night makes me have a difficult time sleeping.


----------



## mintellect

#3, yesssss. I also don't think they should've made a second Frozen... Everyone (including me) loved Frozen at first, but then it died out and people got bored. Nobody I know liked Frozen Fever (or whatever it was called, I didn't even watch it). I feel like Frozen 2 isn't going to succeed, or at least not do as well as the first one. Not many people will be interested... Except the little kids. They like everything, .


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> #3, yesssss. I also don't think they should've made a second Frozen... Everyone (including me) loved Frozen at first, but then it died out and people got bored. Nobody I know liked Frozen Fever (or whatever it was called, I didn't even watch it). I feel like Frozen 2 isn't going to succeed, or at least not do as well as the first one. Not many people will be interested... Except the little kids. They like everything, .



That reminds me of the Disney Princesses.

Peach's whininess - better than Elsa's Let it Go.

Nintendo Princesses (unofficial) > Disney Princesses (real franchise)


----------



## mintellect

Y'know, I wonder what Peach's singing voice is like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, while I like fancy dresses and sparkles and stuff, it always bothers me when princesses in movies and things always dress in a fancy gown and ribbons and jewelry and a crown and heels and stuff. Real princesses don't always dress like that. It's funny how lots of little kids think that's the reality of an actual princess and say they want to be a princess when they grow up. First off, you don't have any royal blood in you, and if the prince decides to marry a commoner, it's a one in a billion chance you'll be it. Second, I'm pretty sure if you ever DO become a princess, you probably won't like it because it's not all fancy gowns and royal balls. You'll see what a REAL princesses' life is like.


----------



## inkling

Okay ready... I think veganism is like a weird sickness and is unhealthy. I have a weird aversion towards the whole concept aND I think it's unfair/unhealthy to force children to eat that way


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Y'know, I wonder what Peach's singing voice is like.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And also, while I like fancy dresses and sparkles and stuff, it always bothers me when princesses in movies and things always dress in a fancy gown and ribbons and jewelry and a crown and heels and stuff. Real princesses don't always dress like that. It's funny how lots of little kids think that's the reality of an actual princess and say they want to be a princess when they grow up. First off, you don't have any royal blood in you, and if the prince decides to marry a commoner, it's a one in a billion chance you'll be it. Second, I'm pretty sure if you ever DO become a princess, you probably won't like it because it's not all fancy gowns and royal balls. You'll see what a REAL princesses' life is like.



I want to know, but send me a PM.


----------



## mintellect

Apple2012 said:


> I want to know, but send me a PM.



...Why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...Why?



Some people don't want to know if you post the truth about princesses on the forums.


----------



## mintellect

Lol, oh.

Oh okay guys, forget what I just said! Princesses wear fancy gowns and go to balls all the time!


----------



## ams

I'm super conservative and would honestly love to live in a country where things like drinking alcohol and walking down the street wearing revealing clothing were illegal. I think that too much freedom is a bad thing, and in a lot of Western countries we have way too much freedom in my opinion. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> Okay ready... I think veganism is like a weird sickness and is unhealthy. I have a weird aversion towards the whole concept aND I think it's unfair/unhealthy to force children to eat that way



That reminds me of this girl I worked with for a couple years. When she found out I was vegetarian she started yelling at me and wanted to make me promise her that I would feed my children meat so they wouldn't be messed up. Anyways I found it really funny because she was anorexic...and lecturing me on eating healthy. Like this girl was in her early 20s and looked about 40 because of how badly she ate. Apparently eating 1/4 of a chicken breast and a piece of wonder bread for dinner is healthier than a bowl of rice and beans. She was quite entertaining though.


----------



## tumut

I think it's stupid to become a vegan/vegetarian. Some animals are just supposed to eat other animals. That's nature. If you're against factory farming, which is understandable, then just buy cage free chickens/eggs or stuff from local butcher shops. They have "happy cow" cheese and ice cream like Ben and Jerry's too. If you can't stomach the fact that you're eating a poor animal that was butchered and had to die fine, but you have no excuse not to eat dairy that's from companies that have free range cows.


----------



## Ashtot

political correctness is ********


----------



## ams

Slye said:


> I think it's stupid to become a vegan/vegetarian. Some animals are just supposed to eat other animals. That's nature. If you're against factory farming, which is understandable, then just buy cage free chickens/eggs or stuff from local butcher shops. They have "happy cow" cheese and ice cream like Ben and Jerry's too. If you can't stomach the fact that you're eating a poor animal that was butchered and had to die fine, but you have no excuse not to eat dairy that's from companies that have free range cows.



It's a little bit silly to say that people have no excuse not to eat food that grosses them out.


----------



## Mango

inkling said:


> Okay ready... I think veganism is like a weird sickness and is unhealthy. I have a weird aversion towards the whole concept aND I think it's unfair/unhealthy to force children to eat that way



and eating meat is any better LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> I think it's stupid to become a vegan/vegetarian. Some animals are just supposed to eat other animals. That's nature. If you're against factory farming, which is understandable, then just buy cage free chickens/eggs or stuff from local butcher shops. They have "happy cow" cheese and ice cream like Ben and Jerry's too. If you can't stomach the fact that you're eating a poor animal that was butchered and had to die fine, but you have no excuse not to eat dairy that's from companies that have free range cows.



,,,,,,,,,,,,or,,, u know... u can shut up.... because some people (me) realize that eating meat is pointless because animals have lives,,, like, we dont have to be omnivores we can legit live from a herbivore diet???


----------



## Ashtot

Mango said:


> and eating meat is any better LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,or,,, u know... u can shut up.... because some people (me) realize that eating meat is pointless because animals have lives,,, like, we dont have to be omnivores we can legit live from a herbivore diet???



plus most meat is terrible for you anyway

so yeah


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ashtot said:


> political correctness is ********



Sounds like a popular opinion to me. That, and I totally agree with you.


----------



## tumut

ams said:


> It's a little bit silly to say that people have no excuse not to eat food that grosses them out.



What I meant by that is that they don't have to not eat it because eating dairy from the right companies is not hurting animals. If it grosses you, you shouldn't be eating it. It's your own taste.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> and eating meat is any better LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,or,,, u know... u can shut up.... because some people (me) realize that eating meat is pointless because animals have lives,,, like, we dont have to be omnivores we can legit live from a herbivore diet???


My main point is killing animals for food isn't wrong imo. Humans are omnivores and it's just the way nature works. If you don't wanna eat meat there's nothing wrong with that. It's just in terms of not eating meat because you're against cruelty in factory farming, that there's other options, and you don't have to become a vegan for that and it's kinda unnecessary.  The only meat I ever eat is chicken or fish, I hate greasy food and it's not like I'm a huge meat person. 
But I guess I made my statement a bit too broad.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Taiwan should either become independent or be recognised as the Republic of China.


----------



## inkling

actually meat is healthy so i don't know who told it wasn't... I mean sure stuff like bologne and hotdogs aren't healthy but everybody's body is different and people like me who are susceptible to vitamin deficiencies need to eat animal protein for energy and health. I used to not eat meat most my life bc it grossed me (I used to be a picky eater) but growing up I learned how to eat healthy for myself. I need eggs/chicken/beef and I don't really need anybody telling me to eat beans and bugs bc too many beans turn me into a sloth.


----------



## ams

Slye said:


> Snip



Just wanted to mention that I actually do agree with you, and thank-you for clearing up your point. People are really just animals and part of the food chain like everyone else. In terms of my personal morals I see is no difference between buying local meat, hunting your own meat, and abstaining completely. Like you said I am also against factory farming of animals. I just get really annoyed (as I'm sure you do) when someone lectures someone else about their food. Whether it's a vegetarian/vegan telling someone eating meat is wrong or someone telling me that I'm stupid for not eating meat it's all just wildly inappropriate.


----------



## Ste

I really don't find Emma Watson attractive...


----------



## Shimmer

I don't find Megan Fox super gorgeous like most people say.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Arianna Grande sounds nasal to me.


----------



## mintellect

ThomasNLD said:


> Arianna Grande sounds nasal to me.



A lot of my friends dislike Ariana Grande. I used to like her because of her girly girl style, but if what I hear is true, I'm not sure if I like her anymore.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Magic Marshmallow said:


> A lot of my friends dislike Ariana Grande. I used to like her because of her girly girl style, but if what I hear is true, I'm not sure if I like her anymore.



I never knew she was a singer, until my little nephew showed me a clip of her on youtube. 
I think she is a decent actress in those nickelodeon shows, but her singing isn`t very impressive. Those shows seem a great trampoline for future careers though.

I don`t like or dislike her though, I barely know her. I think those shows and her appearance help her a lot.


----------



## Mango

Slye said:


> What I meant by that is that they don't have to not eat it because eating dairy from the right companies is not hurting animals. If it grosses you, you shouldn't be eating it. It's your own taste.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> My main point is killing animals for food isn't wrong imo. Humans are omnivores and it's just the way nature works. If you don't wanna eat meat there's nothing wrong with that. It's just in terms of not eating meat because you're against cruelty in factory farming, that there's other options, and you don't have to become a vegan for that and it's kinda unnecessary.  The only meat I ever eat is chicken or fish, I hate greasy food and it's not like I'm a huge meat person.
> But I guess I made my statement a bit too broad.



no.... they arent..... humans can live off of a herbivore diet and meat isnt needed,,,,,


----------



## hemming1996

ThomasNLD said:


> I never knew she was a singer, until my little nephew showed me a clip of her on youtube.
> I think she is a decent actress in those nickelodeon shows, but her singing isn`t very impressive. Those shows seem a great trampoline for future careers though.
> 
> I don`t like or dislike her though, I barely know her. I think those shows and her appearance help her a lot.



Oh come on. The girls can sing. She can hit high notes few people can.  I don't like her but saying her singing is unimpressive is unreasonable.


----------



## ThomasNLD

hemming1996 said:


> Oh come on. The girls can sing. She can hit high notes few people can.  I don't like her but saying her singing is unimpressive is unreasonable.



Like I said, I have absolutely nothing against her and have no reason to be unreasonable about it. Like I said, it sounds nasal to me. Her songs are generic as well for me, but that doesn`t mean she can`t be a good singer.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Vine isn't funny.


----------



## pillow bunny

ThomasNLD said:


> Arianna Grande sounds nasal to me.


no


----------



## Swiftstream

Whole wheat bread tastes better than Wonderbread.


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> Arianna Grande sounds nasal to me.



Those young gurl singers are most of the time really bad imo.


----------



## Ashtot

Umeko said:


> Those young gurl singers are most of the time really bad imo.



shes actually a good singer but its true that he voice can sound nasaly depending on how she uses it


----------



## ZekkoXCX

(Sorry if here is not seriousness in my comment >.< also if i post it in the wrong community,sorry)
I think the aerosparyers and rollers in splatoon are very overpopular,theres always in online,either be turf war or ranked mode,there ALWAYS someone with a aerospray rg or mg or someone with the rollers
Also,i think the song Shake it off from Tailor swift is very repetitive (i know that song is very february or march,but my friends are still hearing it )


----------



## natakazam

ams said:


> I'm super conservative and would honestly love to live in a country where things like drinking alcohol and walking down the street wearing revealing clothing were illegal.



that sounds like no fun tho


----------



## Kuroh

I don't like how the Steven Universe fandom is always arguing about the sexuality/gender of the Gems. I think that they should just like the characters for who they are instead of worrying about labeling all of them


----------



## CaptainCrunch

umeiko said:


> I don't like how the Steven Universe fandom is always arguing about the sexuality/gender of the Gems. I think that they should just like the characters for who they are instead of worrying about labeling all of them



SAME
i also hate logging into tumblr and seeing the fandom of steven universe going nuts over an insignificant moment in the show. .v.


----------



## mintellect

FoxWolf64 said:


> Vine isn't funny.


...except cat vines 

I hate pretty much every meme from Vine.

I swear if I ever hear someone make the 21 joke again I'm going on a killing spree. 

That is like a year old and people still do it.


----------



## Mango

ams said:


> I'm super conservative and would honestly love to live in a country where things like drinking alcohol and walking down the street wearing revealing clothing were illegal. I think that too much freedom is a bad thing, and in a lot of Western countries we have way too much freedom in my opinion.









lol **** off

-

i hate steven universe


----------



## tumut

Mango said:


> no.... they arent..... humans can live off of a herbivore diet and meat isnt needed,,,,,



Well technically we can be either herbivore/omnivore, but I never said we needed meat and couldn't survive without.


----------



## Ashtot

Slye said:


> Well technically we can be either herbivore/omnivore, but I never said we needed meat and couldn't survive without.



red meat is bad for you


----------



## Alienfish

People .. you don't have to post your computer builds everywhere, I couldn't care less. Like.. as long as you're good with it and you can play the games you want ya should be happy.


----------



## kayleee

People who are all about that #vapelife are annoying

Like I get it it's a better alternative to smoking cigarettes but the people who never smoked a day in their life and hop on that vape bandwagon????? What????? Are you doing??? Stop


----------



## hemming1996

Ashtot said:


> red meat is bad for you



If you eat a lot of it. No one should be eating meat more than 3 times a week anyway but for some reason people do. It's really expensive too and there's better things to buy for an average $4~ pack of meat


----------



## Alienfish

cilandro/coriander is godawful


----------



## Glassclaw

I hate tomatoes but not ketchup or tomato sauce ????


----------



## Alienfish

Glassclaw said:


> I hate tomatoes but not ketchup or tomato sauce ????



same here, i cant eat fresh tomatoes.. it's the consistence i guess


----------



## Shimmer

CaptainCrunch said:


> SAME
> i also hate logging into tumblr and seeing the fandom of steven universe going nuts over an insignificant moment in the show. .v.



I've actually been blacklisting any popular tag or name in Steven Universe posts because they are getting really annoying. It doesn't get rid of all of them but it sure lowers the amount by a lot.


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I've actually been blacklisting any popular tag or name in Steven Universe posts because they are getting really annoying. It doesn't get rid of all of them but it sure lowers the amount by a lot.



ya most fandoms are annoying af


----------



## Shimmer

Umeko said:


> ya most fandoms are annoying af



True that. 

The main problem with most fandoms is that they don't stay in "their area" so it makes it harder to ignore them. I'm all for people liking a show but when I see that show everywhere I go, it gets annoying really fast.


----------



## Alienfish

yea this or their are over-zealous.. like if you don't know all the band/cast members of a series/band and all their birthday you are not a real fan.

uh well thanks i listen to like 100's of bands and artists i can't know everything by heart jfc


----------



## eggs

i hate ketchup, mustard, tartar, mayonnaise, basically every sauce condiment besides soy sauce.

south park is annoying and old. it's basically just two boring dudes making a "deep, satirical" cartoon that is neither deep nor satirical. comedy central, please cancel it forever to rid this earth of filth.

otherkin are fine. who cares about what people identify as, leave them be. getting angry and talking about how stupid they are isn't going to do anything, sorry to say.


----------



## ams

eggs said:


> i hate ketchup, mustard, tartar, mayonnaise, basically every sauce condiment besides soy sauce.



So with you on this. I do like ketchup though, but mayo especially makes me gag like crazy.


----------



## Alienfish

ams said:


> So with you on this. I do like ketchup though, but mayo especially makes me gag like crazy.



a lot of sauces are cray but i do like mayo and ketchup.. the latter on some things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Although I don't like the drawing style for Steven Universe, that show (and fans of the show) annoy me no more than weeaboos, furries, and bronies (all three of them aren't very bothersome to me either).


----------



## Alienfish

koreaboos are annoying .. which is fun because i hardly see people write about it as much as weeaboos lol

like stop going oppa everywhere about some guy with hardly no hair really.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

kayleee said:


> People who are all about that #vapelife are annoying
> 
> Like I get it it's a better alternative to smoking cigarettes but the people who never smoked a day in their life and hop on that vape bandwagon????? What????? Are you doing??? Stop



I agree with this. I've been vaping for 7 months now. It's helped me stop smoking, and I've lowered the amount of nicotine to hardly nothing now. I  highly recommend them to smokers who just can't quit, but I see no reason to vape if you never smoked in the first place. Smoking is not cool, and vaping isn't either.( in my opinion.)


----------



## Relly

ams said:


> I'm super conservative and would honestly love to live in a country where things like drinking alcohol and walking down the street wearing revealing clothing were illegal. I think that too much freedom is a bad thing, and in a lot of Western countries we have way too much freedom in my opinion.



Sounds like you would enjoy living in an Islamic country, they aren't allowed to drink alcohol and they must be covered up due to modesty laws. The down side is you have to convert to Islam and once you do apostasy is punishable by death. 

I'm going to stay here, continue to be atheist without dying, drink whisky and wear skimpy clothing. 

Have fun


----------



## yoshiskye1

1. I don't believe it is right to consume anima- AHOY IT'S THE PREACHY VEGETARIAN!!!
But seriously. I don't look down on or dislike people who eat meat but personally I find the fact that we cut up little animals and eat them to be sickening. Plus bacon is gross like tf do people love it so much for? ;P
2. I don't think that valuing appearance makes a person shallow. By this I do NOT mean that looks are important as the way you look and dress doesn't dictate how good you are as a person. However calling people who like fashion/makeup shallow or fake is very hypocritical especially when so many of the people who bash are allegedly "Pro acceptance"
3. Fat acceptance shouldn't be a thing. Healthy acceptance should be. Once again being large doesn't dictate your personality etc etc but we should NOT be glorifying an unhealthy lifestyle when the world is in the grips of an obesity epidemic. It's absolutely fine to be on the curvier side- you are just as beautiful and never let people tell you otherwise- as long as you are HEATHY
4. Related to the last post, stop with the pro ana ****. Be pro healthy. Being underweight should not be a goal! This is coming from a person who has been battling an ED for the past 3 years nearly
5. Ocarina of time- as much as I adore it and have major nostalgia and love for it- is outdated *gets lynched*
6. Light Yagami should have defeated Near and become god on earth
7. Series 6 onward of Doctor Who sucked ass

don't kill me


----------



## natakazam

Relly said:


> Sounds like you would enjoy living in an Islamic country, they aren't allowed to drink alcohol and they must be covered up due to modesty laws. The down side is you have to convert to Islam and once you do apostasy is punishable by death.
> 
> I'm going to stay here, continue to be atheist without dying, drink whisky and wear skimpy clothing.
> 
> Have fun



this is literally my favorite post ever. ams is no fun at parties


----------



## yoshiskye1

natakazam said:


> this is literally my favorite post ever. ams is no fun at parties



haha you really like that "no fun at parties" joke 
I've seen you around on the forums muahaha ^^
but true though. so very true


----------



## Buggy

CaptainCrunch said:


> SAME
> i also hate logging into tumblr and seeing the fandom of steven universe going nuts over an insignificant moment in the show. .v.


IKR?
Almost all of the good shows, books and games out there have terrible fandoms, so it seems like they're trying to ruin it sometimes. For example, people in the FNAF fandom ship together killer robots and turn them into anime characters and add boobs and stuff...
Because of that, I am no longer interested in the game.


----------



## natakazam

yoshiskye1 said:


> haha you really like that "no fun at parties" joke
> I've seen you around on the forums muahaha ^^
> but true though. so very true



hey man, some people are just no fun at parties. (i actually just forgot i used that one on the "abolish tiers" guy. my bad)


----------



## ams

Relly said:


> Sounds like you would enjoy living in an Islamic country, they aren't allowed to drink alcohol and they must be covered up due to modesty laws. The down side is you have to convert to Islam and once you do apostasy is punishable by death.
> 
> I'm going to stay here, continue to be atheist without dying, drink whisky and wear skimpy clothing.
> 
> Have fun



I guess your unpopular opinion is that Islam is evil? Let me guess...are you American?

I'm glad that you enjoy living in your country. For me personally when I walk down the street and see some obese woman with half of her ass sticking out of her miniskirt, drinking out of a paper bag on her way to McDonald's I throw up in my mouth. But you're right, God Bless Amurrica.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Before this escalates into some moral/ my-country-is-better-than-yours fight could you calm down and take this thread less seriously? Not trying to intrude- just don't want a fight cos then the mods could shut this thread down and it's a funny thread so yeah. please don't fight x


----------



## Relly

ams said:


> I guess your unpopular opinion is that Islam is evil? Let me guess...are you American?
> 
> I'm glad that you enjoy living in your country. For me personally when I walk down the street and see some obese woman with half of her ass sticking out of her miniskirt, drinking out of a paper bag on her way to McDonald's I throw up in my mouth. But you're right, God Bless Amurrica.



Firstly, I certainly don't think most Muslims are evil, but it is true that consuming alcohol is prohibited in Islam, as is wearing revealing clothing, which I felt fell inline with your thinking on the subjects. 

Secondly, you have wrongly assumed that I am American, I most certainly am not, but I enjoy the freedom my country offers me and others around me, even if I don't like their choices personally, I believe they still should have the freedom to make those choices.


----------



## mintellect

ams said:


> I guess your unpopular opinion is that Islam is evil? Let me guess...are you American?
> 
> I'm glad that you enjoy living in your country. For me personally when I walk down the street and see some obese woman with half of her ass sticking out of her miniskirt, drinking out of a paper bag on her way to McDonald's I throw up in my mouth. But you're right, God Bless Amurrica.



...not all Americans are like that...

Anyway let's change the subject shall we!

Uh... I've always wondered why the post op patch, bandage and doctors mask are used frequently on ACNL characters. It's apparently supposed to be a "kawaii" thing but I just don't get it.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

ams said:


> I guess your unpopular opinion is that Islam is evil? Let me guess...are you American?
> 
> I'm glad that you enjoy living in your country. For me personally when I walk down the street and see some obese woman with half of her ass sticking out of her miniskirt, drinking out of a paper bag on her way to McDonald's I throw up in my mouth. But you're right, God Bless Amurrica.


Not wanting or pretend to offend you but,why people say "America" Instead of "USA"?


----------



## yoshiskye1

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...not all Americans are like that...
> 
> Anyway let's change the subject shall we!
> 
> Uh... I've always wondered why the post op patch, bandage and doctors mask are used frequently on ACNL characters. It's apparently supposed to be a "kawaii" thing but I just don't get it.



thank you! voice of reason. is this a pet peeve of yours? I personally only ever use the post op patch to cosplay ryusaki from another (fantastic anime btw). the rest I have no clue. each to their own I suppose


----------



## Relly

I actually don't like the bandages and that either.


----------



## Shimmer

I don't understand the bandage thing with Asian fashion in general. I follow a bunch of Asian fashion blogs and they are all filled with the masks and stuff. I don't get how it's cute.


----------



## Akimari

Relly said:


> I actually don't like the bandages and that either.



Seconding this. It's a petty unpopular opinion to have (at least compared to some of the more intense ones on here, haha) but I gotta agree with it. I think it's supposed to be "cute" in a way, maybe? Like, "d'aww, look at this cute bandaged up lil baby" but it just looks odd to me. I don't really wear any facial accessories either way though.


----------



## hemming1996

Magic Marshmallow said:


> ...not all Americans are like that...
> 
> Anyway let's change the subject shall we!
> 
> Uh... I've always wondered why the post op patch, bandage and doctors mask are used frequently on ACNL characters. It's apparently supposed to be a "kawaii" thing but I just don't get it.



Not all americans are, but most are (well, obese anyway)


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I don't understand the bandage thing with Asian fashion in general. I follow a bunch of Asian fashion blogs and they are all filled with the masks and stuff. I don't get how it's cute.



D'ya mean face masks like those who people use when they are sick.. Yeah I don't get how that is fashionable because unless people are sick in Japan/Asia I don't think they wear ones lol. The asians I've seen IRL that worn those were most likely sick cause they weren't dressing unusual either lol.


----------



## hemming1996

yoshiskye1 said:


> 3. Fat acceptance shouldn't be a thing. Healthy acceptance should be. Once again being large doesn't dictate your personality etc etc but we should NOT be glorifying an unhealthy lifestyle when the world is in the grips of an obesity epidemic. It's absolutely fine to be on the curvier side- you are just as beautiful and never let people tell you otherwise- as long as you are HEALTHY



You can't be fat and healthy at the same time. Curvy, you can but I don't know how I can say that when being obese is now called "curvy". It's offensive to the actual beautiful curvy women, whereas the ones calling themselves curvy are not at all. They do not have curves, they have fat. Lots of it


----------



## ThomasNLD

Stop making the US the country that know all the answers to every apocalyptic event possible in movies and tv shows. 

In Falling Skies it happens again in a radio conversation:
We are from near Bolivia, where are you from?
Georgia, US.
Oh, thank God, tell us the answer!

You can make the US as heroic as you want for all I care, but stop making the rest of the world looking like chickens with their head cut off. I`m guessing 90% of nations were managing pretty damn well before you came to existance and will remain perfectly fine even after China takes over. Get over it.


----------



## Alienfish

ThomasNLD said:


> Stop making the US the country that know all the answers to every apocalyptic event possible in movies and tv shows.
> 
> In Falling Skies it happens again in a radio conversation:
> We are from near Bolivia, where are you from?
> Georgia, US.
> Oh, thank God, tell us the answer!
> 
> You can make the US as heroic as you want for all I care, but stop making the rest of the world looking like chickens with their head cut off. I`m guessing 90% of nations were managing pretty damn well before you came to existance and will remain perfectly fine even after China takes over. Get over it.


A million cookies for this my friend.

Well pretty much stop painting up the US as the country of everything. Likes try living there for a few years and not being a celeb..lol


----------



## yoshiskye1

hemming1996 said:


> You can't be fat and healthy at the same time. Curvy, you can but I don't know how I can say that when being obese is now called "curvy". It's offensive to the actual beautiful curvy women, whereas the ones calling themselves curvy are not at all. They do not have curves, they have fat. Lots of it



thank you! someone who gets where i'm coming from on that one!


----------



## Xiphos

1. I love t.v. It's one of the things my family bonds together by doing. We have tons of favorite shows, and we have t.v. nights where we all cuddle on the couch and enjoy programs together. So I guess watching t.v. will always make me feel safe and warm inside like that because of these memories. ♥

2. I like short-shorts, and I'm 16. I wouldn't say _love_ because sometimes they're a little too short and they kinda.. ride up. Er. Yeah. But I think they're super cute and flattering and when it's hot out, they look incredibly reasonable.
3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 either. I feel like if you're always looking down at your phone, you'll miss so much of what's going on around you. All I use mine for is texting my family members and a couple close friends, calling, and occasionally surfing the internet: mostly to check Belltree. (ha)

4. I have *no* social media. I agree completely with you. I don't partake in these out of choice. At my age, it really is just used for drama, and vain girls, and "who is doing what so I can up-one them by doing _this_?" It's the whole popularity bull-crap we've been dealing with since early middle school. But when I get to college, however, I'm going to have _one_ social media for myself. Probably an Instagram. People _that_ age are much more mature than people _our_ age, it's a given. So I think it will be handled differently. And I think having one would be very useful in the college social sense- campuses are huge. (Most of them.)

5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college? -*YES. AGREE. AGREE. AGREE.* I've dated 2 people in high school now and it's taken me that long to realize how just plain stupid it is. Like my mom says, "You don't _want_ to be the same person you were in high school. You want to have grown, changed, matured.. _better'd_ yourself." And if this girlfriend or boyfriend can't change with you, all they will do is drag you down. Or worse, if they change in a completely different way, you may not even be able to be friends because they're so different than they once were. It's just a recipe for disaster. No one should be in a relationship when going into college. College is a time meant to find yourself, experiment, meet new people, and have fun. If you're tied down, half the "fun" options the college life offers are over. Not to mention the broken hearts, and reputations in high school. I _hate_ breaking up with someone. I hate it. But I've done it thrice now in my life, and I've never had it done to me so I can't even imagine the pain and shock I'll feel when that finally does happen- I've never been on the receiving end. It's just unnecessary pain and heartache. Not only that, but how _annoying_ is it to see those googly-eyed couples ogling each other in the hallways? Get to class and read your books and earn your education. That's what _I_ say. *sniffle*


Wowwww please excuse my rant, it's about a mile and a half long.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, people glued to their phones all day and night are annoying.

And I don't have social media either, I don't really count a forum as a social media if you mean it by terma of Fb and Twitter. I don't think Skype is really.. I mostly use that chat with friends and occasionally play games.


----------



## natakazam

hey now, just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean NO ONE should date in high school. even if it doesn't work out, which yeah, most of the time it doesn't, dating in high school at least gives you emotional experience. i thought the same thing until i started dating my boyfriend at the end of my senior year (he is older than me, though) and i wouldn't change a thing.

although, it is hilarious seeing 13 year olds who break up with their boyfriend of a month and they act like the world is ending.


----------



## Xiphos

natakazam said:


> hey now, just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean NO ONE should date in high school. even if it doesn't work out, which yeah, most of the time it doesn't, *dating in high school at least gives you emotional experience*. i thought the same thing until i started dating my boyfriend at the end of my senior year (he is older than me, though) and i wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> although, it is hilarious seeing 13 year olds who break up with their boyfriend of a month and they act like the world is ending.



That's very true, I apologize for my generalized comment. That's true.


----------



## natakazam

Xiphos said:


> That's very true, I apologize for my generalized comment. That's true.



oh no, it's all good, just pointing out what i thought. i mean i definitely don't disagree that it usually doesn't work out, haha. i just don't think it's completely useless.


----------



## Akimari

Umeko said:


> A million cookies for this my friend.
> 
> Well pretty much stop painting up the US as the country of everything. Likes try living there for a few years and not being a celeb..lol



I feel like this is more of a nationalist thing? Unless that Falling Skies thing is not an American show... I know that there's some Japanese shows out there (Attack on Titan, Mahouka) that glorifies the Japanese as the saviors and what not, like how Mikasa and Levi are both the only Japanese characters and they're both the strongest and most powerful, or how in Mahouka the Chinese are evil and Japanese characters are Lawful Good(tm)

Also AGREED COMPLETELY ON THE FAT ACCEPTANCE MOVEMENT. Like, no, stop it. Stop glorifying obviously obese and unhealthy celebrities like Tess Holiday. This ain't about acceptance, you know what? Love yourself for who you are or whatever, but if you're unhealthy you are god damn unhealthy and no amount of squeezing your fat (that's slowly squeezing onto your organs and heart) and saying "I'm beautiful no matter what!" is going to make you healthy. You don't gotta hate yourself but don't promote obesity as a healthy lifestyle. And there is a difference between being fat because of genetics and being fat because you're fat. You don't just weigh 300 pounds because of genetics.


----------



## cannedcommunism

hemming1996 said:


> You can't be fat and healthy at the same time. Curvy, you can but I don't know how I can say that when being obese is now called "curvy". It's offensive to the actual beautiful curvy women, whereas the ones calling themselves curvy are not at all. They do not have curves, they have fat. Lots of it



This is our problem. People end up thinking they're not good enough just because they look different. We have beauty standards that need to change. Sure, being fat is unhealthy, but in order to be healthy, you have to have good self-esteem, which we don't give "fat" people. Besides, isn't it their life and they can do whatever the **** they want with it?


----------



## yoshiskye1

FoxWolf64 said:


> This is our problem. People end up thinking they're not good enough just because they look different. We have beauty standards that need to change. Sure, being fat is unhealthy, but in order to be healthy, you have to have good self-esteem, which we don't give "fat" people. Besides, isn't it their life and they can do whatever the **** they want with it?



I agree with you to an extent. "fat shaming" is vile as it is putting a person down for the way they look, not what is inside. the point i'm trying to make is we should neither promote being unhealthily large or unhealthily skinny. Asthetics aren't as important as health and health is always what we should aim for


----------



## Alienfish

Music journalists who thinks they are so cool because they know obscure indiepop and/or dj people. How about no.


----------



## natakazam

i agree that being overweight isn't healthy, but it doesn't mean an obese person should put themselves down constantly and not try to tell themselves they're beautiful/etc. for all anyone knows, they could be dieting and exercising and just telling themselves that to keep their self esteem up and keep going - losing a lot of weight is very hard. most fat people who try to keep their spirits up aren't trying to say that they're physically healthy, at least from what i've seen.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Bacon. 
I DONT LIKE BACON.
Whats the hybe about bacon?
Its really greasy and fatty and strangely crunchy.
I prefer regular pig meat and ribs


----------



## Alienfish

I like bacon.. especially crisps made of 'em


----------



## natakazam

bacon is ok. definitely a little overrated though. i don't like the texture.


----------



## yoshiskye1

natakazam said:


> i agree that being overweight isn't healthy, but it doesn't mean an obese person should put themselves down constantly and not try to tell themselves they're beautiful/etc. for all anyone knows, they could be dieting and exercising and just telling themselves that to keep their self esteem up and keep going - losing a lot of weight is very hard. most fat people who try to keep their spirits up aren't trying to say that they're physically healthy, at least from what i've seen.



I completely agree with you and yes, most overweight people do make a concerted effort to improve their lifestyle and they are very beautiful people, as we've already established (using our wonderful human souls) it's not the looks that count. Unfortunately there are people who celebrate having an unhealthy lifestyle and try and justify it. Not only is it bad influence, it belittles the people who are making an effort to get healthy and sorta guilt tripping like "you're only doing this because society told you to- do what you want don't take orders"

People making that effort should be encouraged and helped, not scolded for choosing a healthier path


----------



## cannedcommunism

pandycake said:


> Bacon.
> I DONT LIKE BACON.
> Whats the hybe about bacon?
> Its really greasy and fatty and strangely crunchy.
> I prefer regular pig meat and ribs



I like bacon, but it's so overused. The only place I use it is on my cheeseburgers and sandwiches and with breakfast. That's where it should start and end.


----------



## hemming1996

FoxWolf64 said:


> This is our problem. People end up thinking they're not good enough just because they look different. We have beauty standards that need to change. Sure, being fat is unhealthy, but in order to be healthy, you have to have good self-esteem, which we don't give "fat" people. Besides, isn't it their life and they can do whatever the **** they want with it?



Imma let you finish but
That's a contradiction..
"Being fat is unhealthy but to be healthy you need good self esteem"

They can have good self esteem, by LOSING WEIGHT. It's not just a "beauty standards problem". Do you know why no one wants to be fat? Because its unhealthy.
Being fat is not defying beauty standards. 
This is.


A model with Downs Syndrome, who decided that she wanted to feel better and be more healthy, and she lost 44 pounds and is hoping to change conventional beauty standards.
That is a role model. What isn't is 400lb models like Tess Monster.


----------



## mintellect

Glassclaw said:


> I hate tomatoes but not ketchup or tomato sauce ????



Join the club.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Join the club.



I third this


----------



## kaitastrophe

yoshiskye1 said:


> I third this



I FOURTH THIS.


----------



## mintellect

natakazam said:


> bacon is ok. definitely a little overrated though. i don't like the texture.



Never actually tried bacon but I don't want to, and it's annoying how everyone's like "U DONT LIEK BAKON?!?!!!? U SHALL BRURN FOR YOUR SINS YOU EVIL!!!!!!" "U NEVER TRIDE BACON?!????????!!!! THATS HORRIBLE GO AWAY NO ONE LEIKS U"
Shut up.


----------



## piichinu

natakazam said:


> hey now, just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean NO ONE should date in high school. even if it doesn't work out, which yeah, most of the time it doesn't, dating in high school at least gives you emotional experience. i thought the same thing until i started dating my boyfriend at the end of my senior year (he is older than me, though) and i wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> although, it is hilarious seeing 13 year olds who break up with their boyfriend of a month and they act like the world is ending.



how about the 7th graders who break up after 2 weeks and think thats a long relationship LMAO

on this topic i think some sht has gone wrong, like ive seen 4th graders kissing and going on dates i just think thats kind of wrong
im not being old-fashioned like a lot of people tell me but what the ***? 4th grade?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Never actually tried bacon but I don't want to, and it's annoying how everyone's like "U DONT LIEK BAKON?!?!!!? U SHALL BRURN FOR YOUR SINS YOU EVIL!!!!!!" "U NEVER TRIDE BACON?!????????!!!! THATS HORRIBLE GO AWAY NO ONE LEIKS U"
> Shut up.



its become the 'lawl so random X3" food


----------



## mintellect

piimisu said:


> how about the 7th graders who break up after 2 weeks and think thats a long relationship LMAO
> 
> on this topic i think some sht has gone wrong, like ive seen 4th graders kissing and going on dates i just think thats kind of wrong
> im not being old-fashioned like a lot of people tell me but what the ***? 4th grade?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> its become the 'lawl so random X3" food



Why is bacon so famous, but pigs aren't?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In 5th and 6th grade kids were dating. Tbh there was a guy who I wanted to go out with. Of course we can't go on actual "dates" and kiss and stuff, tbh then all you could do was tell people "we're dating."


----------



## natakazam

piimisu said:


> how about the 7th graders who break up after 2 weeks and think thats a long relationship LMAO
> 
> on this topic i think some sht has gone wrong, like ive seen 4th graders kissing and going on dates i just think thats kind of wrong
> im not being old-fashioned like a lot of people tell me but what the ***? 4th grade?



hahaha the best. and yeah, i think 4th grade is wayyy to young to be really dating, but honestly i feel like it's barely anything to worry about. they're just mimicking their siblings or what they see but don't actually get it. like my third grader cousin told me she had a boyfriend and that they hold hands sometimes once, but then she told me kissing is gross. i dont really think there's any harm in it unless they're being completely inappropriate, lol


----------



## Shimmer

I still think the term "selfie" is stupid.


----------



## mintellect

Shimmer said:


> I still think the term "selfie" is stupid.



Me too, kind of. There was actually a "selfie" song that was popular a while back, but I've never listened to it myself.

I don't like minty stuff. Any kind of mint. I get fruit flavored candy canes lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Me too, kind of. There was actually a "selfie" song that was popular a while back, but I've never listened to it myself.
> 
> I don't like minty stuff. Any kind of mint. I get fruit flavored candy canes lol.



yeah the term and it's variatons are dumb.

mint can be okay mostly it's just toothpaste tho


----------



## yoshiskye1

Umeko said:


> yeah the term and it's variatons are dumb.
> 
> mint can be okay mostly it's just toothpaste tho



Just thought i'd say, your signature is on point


----------



## tumut

I hate the term "yas" and also "I can't even".


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> I hate the term "yas" and also "I can't even".



I can't even... Why did you say you don't like that term... I can't even...

Just kidding, I guess they can be annoying but I haven't had much of a problem with them.



Lots of people in my grade think it's cool and mature to curse left and right. Towards the end of the year the guy I like started using curses, and one of the reasons I hang out with him and his group of friends is because they don't curse... I feel like the only person in my school that doesn't curse at all.


----------



## Red Cat

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Never actually tried bacon but I don't want to, and it's annoying how everyone's like "U DONT LIEK BAKON?!?!!!? U SHALL BRURN FOR YOUR SINS YOU EVIL!!!!!!" "U NEVER TRIDE BACON?!????????!!!! THATS HORRIBLE GO AWAY NO ONE LEIKS U"
> Shut up.



Only once you've tried that salty, greasy, fatty, only God knows what that pig was fed fried strip of goodness can you really appreciate what a delicacy bacon is. It gets my heart pounding every time I taste it even if it may eventually cause my heart to stop pounding. So please don't rip bacon.


----------



## mintellect

Red Cat said:


> Only once you've tried that salty, greasy, fatty, *only God knows what that pig was fed *fried strip of goodness can you really appreciate what a delicacy bacon is. It gets my heart pounding every time I taste it even if it may eventually cause my heart to stop pounding. So please don't rip bacon.



This, my friends, is why I don't eat bacon. You don't know what you're eating half the time.
Same goes for hot dogs. Bleach.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> This, my friends, is why I don't eat bacon. You don't know what you're eating half the time.
> Same goes for hot dogs. Bleach.



Most hot dogs are yuck tbh and if they have a lot of meat they are salty as hell.


----------



## mintellect

At my school, they literally serve the worst food. You must be starving to eat it I'm sorry.
However I graduated from that school and if what I hear is true, the junior high school's food is a thousand times better!


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> At my school, they literally serve the worst food. You must be starving to eat it I'm sorry.
> However I graduated from that school and if what I hear is true, the junior high school's food is a thousand times better!



reminds me of 6th-9th grade school I went too. They'd literally serve rose hip soup with chicken nuggets and pizza sauce with fish dishes. yea you had to starve here too lel


----------



## yoshiskye1

all of the above is why I don't eat meat
plus the veggie options at school are always more edible


----------



## Alienfish

or just cereals with milk/sour milk lol


----------



## Shimmer

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I can't even... Why did you say you don't like that term... I can't even...
> 
> Just kidding, I guess they can be annoying but I haven't had much of a problem with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in my grade think it's cool and mature to curse left and right. Towards the end of the year the guy I like started using curses, and one of the reasons I hang out with him and his group of friends is because they don't curse... I feel like the only person in my school that doesn't curse at all.



I'm not sure how old you are but I noticed that happening in grades 7-8 and I was like you, someone who never swore. So I felt really strange. Now I've been starting to swear due to hangin around my boyfriend. I gotta stop that! 
I'd like to learn different words and phrases that sound awesome to replace the swear words. I personally prefer to sound classy.


----------



## piichinu

i guess this might be unpopular

swearing doesnt make you trashy or not classy if you dont do it in a formal environment. also, it's really not that bad unless youre one of those super angry kids who is losing an argument and just start cussing left and right


----------



## Alienfish

piimisu said:


> i guess this might be unpopular
> 
> swearing doesnt make you trashy or not classy if you dont do it in a formal environment. also, it's really not that bad unless youre one of those super angry kids who is losing an argument and just start cussing left and right



this. i love how people complain.. it's just words we're not personal. sometimes you just need a more powerful expression than just 'dangit' lol


----------



## yoshiskye1

Umeko said:


> this. i love how people complain.. it's just words we're not personal. sometimes you just need a more powerful expression than just 'dangit' lol



agreed. I used to swear so much because I thought I was so cool *cringe* but now I think that being reduced to swearing in normal conversation kind of gives the impression that you aren't intelligent enough to think of anything else to say and it's fine in a casual context provided it isn't EVERYTHING you say

unless you're majorly pissed off in which case, cuss words are pretty useful  
can't always be the collected, intelligent one I guess.

some people are just too stupid for that


----------



## Alienfish

Lol yeah I don't swear that often either but when I do I love how people complain, it's like I don't do on the king's dinner so stfu lol


----------



## Paramore

piimisu said:


> i guess this might be unpopular
> 
> swearing doesnt make you trashy or not classy if you dont do it in a formal environment. also, it's really not that bad unless youre one of those super angry kids who is losing an argument and just start cussing left and right



Aw I'm one of those kids


----------



## mintellect

Umeko said:


> this. i love how people complain.. it's just words we're not personal. sometimes you just need a more powerful expression than just 'dangit' lol



True, but that's not an excuse to just put cuss words everywhere where it's not nessecarry. FOR EXAMPLE:


REASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
*Spills drink all over* Aww, ****!

UNREASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
*Casually talking with friends* I ****ing love that ****ing show! It's so ****ing good!


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> True, but that's not an excuse to just put cuss words everywhere where it's not nessecarry. FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> 
> REASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
> *Spills drink all over* Aww, ****!
> 
> UNREASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
> *Casually talking with friends* I ****ing love that ****ing show! It's so ****ing good!



LOL i say the second one sometimes, but only with the first *** and not all three


----------



## mintellect

Shimmer said:


> I'm not sure how old you are but I noticed that happening in grades 7-8 and I was like you, someone who never swore. So I felt really strange. Now I've been starting to swear due to hangin around my boyfriend. I gotta stop that!
> I'd like to learn different words and phrases that sound awesome to replace the swear words. I personally prefer to sound classy.



Well I am going into the 7-8 grades, and this stuff was going on earlier than that, so this is probably gonna be worse.


----------



## Relly

piimisu said:


> i guess this might be unpopular
> 
> swearing doesnt make you trashy or not classy if you dont do it in a formal environment. also, it's really not that bad unless youre one of those super angry kids who is losing an argument and just start cussing left and right


Totally agree with this


----------



## ZekkoXCX

piimisu said:


> i guess this might be unpopular
> 
> swearing doesnt make you trashy or not classy if you dont do it in a formal environment. also, it's really not that bad unless youre one of those super angry kids who is losing an argument and just start cussing left and right



ERROR 420
Jetix is unable to agree more

- - - Post Merge - - -

All the talks in 6th and 7th grade:"OMG,I ****ING LOVE THAT ****ING GAME!!!!!111111one
And then i told to the virgin (WTF!?)That he fcks himself and he better stop being a fcking ****** of sht
Basically,in the conversation was:10 % talk and 90% swearing


----------



## Shimmer

I find it adorable and romantic to take someone's virginity.


----------



## Bostostar

Shimmer said:


> I find it adorable and romantic to take someone's virginity.



I think the latter is implied, but I second this statement.


----------



## mintellect

Shimmer said:


> I find it adorable and romantic to take someone's virginity.



...what? 
I'm not 100% sure i want to know what you're talking about

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> ERROR 420
> Jetix is unable to agree more
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> All the talks in 6th and 7th grade:"OMG,I ****ING LOVE THAT ****ING GAME!!!!!111111one
> And then i told to the virgin (WTF!?)That he fcks himself and he better stop being a fcking ****** of sht
> Basically,in the conversation was:10 % talk and 90% swearing



Yes, kids on my bus talked like this a lot.
Although teens and adults do it too, I've heard it.


----------



## samsquared

Kana Uemura deserves so much better.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> True, but that's not an excuse to just put cuss words everywhere where it's not nessecarry. FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> 
> REASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
> *Spills drink all over* Aww, ****!
> 
> UNREASONABLE EVENT TO CURSE:
> *Casually talking with friends* I ****ing love that ****ing show! It's so ****ing good!



No need for people to complain as hell either.


----------



## Relly

I think swearing every other word is over the top, but using swear words in normal conversation is not. It can actually be a very good way of conveying passion.


----------



## Alienfish

Relly said:


> I think swearing every other word is over the top, but using swear words in normal conversation is not. It can actually be a very good way of conveying passion.



ya, indeed. sometime i do say that ****ing awesome because i really love something.. it's a word of power/force nothing more and nothing insulting unless you are really offended mango.


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ya, indeed. sometime i do say that ****ing awesome because i really love something.. it's a word of power/force nothing more and nothing insulting unless you are really offended mango.



i usually use it out of anger lol


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> i usually use it out of anger lol



ya me too mostly but same thing lol


----------



## Relly

Umeko said:


> ya, indeed. sometime i do say that ****ing awesome because i really love something.. it's a word of power/force nothing more and nothing insulting unless you are really offended mango.



It should only be offensive if it's being used as an insult. If I'm calling someone a name that is a swear word. But saying that I'm no more offended by being called a **** than and I am being called stupid or ugly. In fact, the insults which have stuck with me the most are the times when I have been called ugly, stupid, worthless ect. I've long forgotten every time someone has called me a ***** or a ****, or a d*ck.


----------



## device

Relly said:


> It should only be offensive if it's being used as an insult. If I'm calling someone a name that is a swear word. But saying that I'm no more offended by being called a **** than and I am being called stupid or ugly. In fact, the insults which have stuck with me the most are the times when I have been called ugly, stupid, worthless ect. I've long forgotten every time someone has called me a ***** or a ****, or a d*ck.



im not bothered if ppl say swear words to me (never rly been insulted tho) bc i dont get offended by words


----------



## Relly

fwts said:


> im not bothered if ppl say swear words to me (never rly been insulted tho) bc i dont get offended by words



That's good, I think a lot of people do get offended when someone is telling them they are horrible, ugly, stupid, I certainly do get upset when someone calls me stupid because I don't want people to think I'm stupid.


----------



## Alienfish

Relly said:


> That's good, I think a lot of people do get offended when someone is telling them they are horrible, ugly, stupid, I certainly do get upset when someone calls me stupid because I don't want people to think I'm stupid.



ya i dont care either if people swear or whatever and if people are so bored they gotta tell me im ugly or whatever well their fault couldn't care less.


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ya i dont care either if people swear or whatever and if people are so bored they gotta tell me im ugly or whatever well their fault couldn't care less.



us two are so similar m8


----------



## Relly

I wish I could be like that ^-^


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> us two are so similar m8



ya i can be pretty rude and sarcastic if i want to irl too... and i cuss a lot lol.

and i've learned not to care .. like yea if they are that bored let them jav a blast


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ya i can be pretty rude and sarcastic if i want to irl too... and i cuss a lot lol.
> 
> and i've learned not to care .. like yea if they are that bored let them jav a blast



i tend to be sarcastic irl but not as rude as i may come across on the internet


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> i tend to be sarcastic irl but not as rude as i may come across on the internet



i can be rude, but that's mostly because people are offended and/or misunderstands me lol.

ya i might behave a bit better irl but yea p much sarcasm 24*7 lol


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> i can be rude, but that's mostly because people are offended and/or misunderstands me lol.
> 
> ya i might behave a bit better irl but yea p much sarcasm 24*7 lol



i get misunderstood a lot on the internet lol


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> i get misunderstood a lot on the internet lol



less often online acually and then it's more in a perverted/fun way so whatevs


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> less often online acually and then it's more in a perverted/fun way so whatevs



im surprisingly p quiet irl or so ive been told


----------



## Shimmer

I like to look on the bright side of things because I find it pointless to be negative all the time. I mean, everyone gets down every now and then, including myself, but how can some people constantly be so negative about everything?


----------



## Gregriii

Teemo is cool and beach is hateful


----------



## piichinu

a lot of the instagram captions the kids in my school post are so stupid. just like a lot of other girls my age. plz stop


----------



## hemming1996

When kids stop eating and say they have anorexia like its a good thing. Not eating for a day is not anorexia smh
And what annoyed me most was when I was reading a magazine (never again) and Meghan Trainor said she tried being anorexic but said "she wasn't strong enough."


----------



## Alienfish

hemming1996 said:


> When kids stop eating and say they have anorexia like its a good thing. Not eating for a day is not anorexia smh
> And what annoyed me most was when I was reading a magazine (never again) and Meghan Trainor said she tried being anorexic but said "she wasn't strong enough."



the hell is wrong with people.. especially celebs and attention seekers.

that is a serious illness smh


----------



## device

hemming1996 said:


> When kids stop eating and say they have anorexia like its a good thing. Not eating for a day is not anorexia smh
> And what annoyed me most was when I was reading a magazine (never again) and Meghan Trainor said she tried being anorexic but said "she wasn't strong enough."



i once tried being anorexic


----------



## Alienfish

piimisu said:


> a lot of the instagram captions the kids in my school post are so stupid. just like a lot of other girls my age. plz stop



this

so  much.

pretty much all (pre)teens on social media are like that with a few exceptions lol


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> this
> 
> so  much.
> 
> pretty much all (pre)teens on social media are like that with a few exceptions lol



it's usually 15 yr olds thinking they're sweg


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> it's usually 15 yr olds thinking they're sweg



ya or younger lel trust me


----------



## radical6

hanayo is the worst love live girl


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ya or younger lel trust me



rly i didn't think ppl younger did that


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> rly i didn't think ppl younger did that



they do haha. and they are stuck to their phones 24*7 lol


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> they do haha. and they are stuck to their phones 24*7 lol



ik that ppl go on their phones 24*7 but i didn't think that pre teens posted pics of themselves all the time but i guess you learn something new every day lol


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> ik that ppl go on their phones 24*7 but i didn't think that pre teens posted pics of themselves all the time but i guess you learn something new every day lol



ya they do at least here idk about where you live.

also people who wears really slim jeans when they obviously shouldn't


----------



## Buggy

An unpopular opinion within this forum is that I like babies
Please don't hurt me

The majority of anime isn't all that good. While I enjoy anime for the unique art style, I personally prefer cartoons.
Foxy is a Gary Stu. And not the good, beef-and-vegtable kinda stew.
I hate it when teens who think they're cool say they hate people and acting social on *social media sites.* What the heck.


----------



## AmenFashion

Unpopular opinion; Pink Starbursts are my least favorite. Yellow or Orange are way more delicious.

For some reason everyone makes it sound like its so offensive.


----------



## piichinu

fwts said:


> ik that ppl go on their phones 24*7 but i didn't think that pre teens posted pics of themselves all the time but i guess you learn something new every day lol



ya all these 6th/7th graders are posting boob pics and sht (i dont care). its just the captions that annoy me. someone wrote
"he wrote love on my neck *heart eyes emoji*"
it just sounds so so SO dumb


----------



## mintellect

AmenFashion said:


> Unpopular opinion; Pink Starbursts are my least favorite. Yellow or Orange are way more delicious.
> 
> For some reason everyone makes it sound like its so offensive.



Haha, I love pink and red, I always get the FaveReds pack!

But tbh all Starburst are delicious! One of my favorite candies!


----------



## Midoriya

Starbursts tastes disgusting IMO, sorry :/

As well as any other candy that is too sour for me


----------



## Alienfish

Pineapples are disgusting, I hate their fresh smell. I can tolerate it in juice or some candy but on its own/fresh, yuck.

Cilandro is also crap but y'all know that.

And Dr. Pepper is s*** too.


----------



## mintellect

What's Cilandro?


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> What's Cilandro?



another word for coriander ..


----------



## Swiftstream

Umeko said:


> another word for coriander ..



It's actually spelled "Cilantro" with a "t".


----------



## Alienfish

Swiftstream said:


> It's actually spelled "Cilantro" with a "t".



lol yea mighta written that a bit early

still yuck as hell

http://ihatecilantro.com/

lol so it exists


----------



## mintellect

This is what members of the site say it tastes like:



> - Cheap vodka
> - tap water mixed with soap and detergent
> - stink bugs
> - Stamp glue
> - rancid baby vomit
> - Windsor Pinesol
> - Minty cheese
> - Rancid body odor
> - Corpse feet and dish soap
> - Wet jeans
> - Soap
> - Rotten kimchi
> - kerosene smells
> - water, dirt, metal, and plant all of this united
> - Comet Cleanser
> - plastic lemon feet
> - rancid corpse sprinkled with rotting garbage
> - A poisonous mix of ivory soap, burned brake fluid, skunk spray, crushed stink bugs, mold, and decomposing fish heads!
> - bug spray
> - burnt plastic and blood
> - Vomit
> - mule urine and soap soaked weeds
> - black licorice
> - stink bugs
> - soap-flavored soap
> - Soap... cheap dish detergent kind
> - Soapy dishwater
> - Dirt!
> - Stink bugs
> - Grapefruit sprinkled with Kerosene & sprayed with mint to try to cover the taste. It is worse than a vomit burp!
> - paint thinner / turpentine
> - Irish Spring soap
> - feet wrapped in leathery burnt bacon
> - A burnt vacuum cleaner belt mixed with cat piss and soap.
> - vomit
> - pencil shavings
> - soap and baby puke
> - Dirty dish water
> - Moldy carpet
> - A Moldy shoe, with extra mold. . . did I mention mold ?
> - soap, mould, kerosene, cod liver oil, and burned rubber.
> - Minty fresh turpentine - only more pungent and less palatable.
> - foul minty noxious chemicals
> - Rancid, metallic green perfume
> - a diesel fuel explosion
> - grass and nickles
> - Soap
> - a clump of dried lawn-clippings, seasoned ever so slightly with pine-sol
> - Bath water
> - Toy fire truck
> - Soil and Roots
> - battery acid mixed with bleach, rubbing alcohol ammonia and rancid butter
> - metal
> - kerosene and mint
> - a bag of hair with an onion inside, on fire
> - like putting your tongue on a 9 volt battery
> - Washing up liquid
> - old leather furniture
> - wet hair with cheap shampoo lathered in
> - grass flavored snow cone with rusted iron sprinkles
> - Tastes like the smell of car exhaust.
> - Old dirty dishrags
> - licking a handful of dirty change.
> - plastic
> - purpose face soap covered with onions
> - cat pee
> - Poop, plastic and soap mixed
> - Poop, plastic and soap mixed
> - a mouthful of ivory soap
> - spicy, dirty, mildewed laundry
> - Dirty soap
> - rotting vegetables mashed with rotting stinkbugs
> - putrid horrible greens
> - something rotten
> - dirty kitchen sponge fragment
> - Pesticide
> - aluminum foil
> - an envelope seal
> - soapy flannel
> - soap/laundry detergent
> - gasoline
> - bat ****
> - Wet Dog
> - like it's been in a sweaty boot in 100 degree weather for a week..
> - dirty soap!
> - soap
> - my spanish grandma's christmas potpurri
> - Powdered Soap and metal shavings.
> - Dishwashing detergent
> - horrible stink bugs
> - stink bugs
> - Joy dishwashing detergent
> - Joy dishwashing detergent
> - Dishwashing detergent
> - Bitter Blanket
> - a cigarette if you ate it
> - Latex
> - Musty Basement
> - palmolive dish soap
> - Pungent foul weeds
> - blood
> - Dish Soap
> - worn out rubber bands
> - laundry detergent
> - soapy pennies. A friend once suggested cutting out the middle man and just offering pennies in a dish of soap, and you could lick them off and place the licked pennies in a bowl like edamame.
> - Soap marinating in rubber cement
> - moldy rags
> - soapy lawn clippings
> - gym socks
> - cleaning chemicals
> - A moldy swimsuit that's been left to fester in a high school locker
> - compost
> - inside of a freshly cut-open rubber ball
> - Realy old, damp socks with extra mold
> - burnt rubber, dirt and metal combo
> - cheap cologne
> - Mildew
> - dirty water
> - smell of old coins
> - bitter soap, but worse.
> - perfume
> - Wet Underwear
> - chlorine
> - Soapy dark dirt
> - rancid metallic soap
> - lemon washing up liquid
> - ear wax
> - Dirt
> - sucking on a dryer vent
> - garbage babies
> - mud
> - Battery juice
> - Ivory Soap
> - scotch tape
> - soap
> - Toxic Metal Cleaner
> - skunk
> - metal
> - dandelions
> - mildew
> - stink bugs
> - rotten eggs
> - burnt rubber
> - doll hair
> - rotting meat



The question is... How do they know what this stuff (vomit, blood, etc) tastes like??


----------



## mintellect

Double posted...


----------



## Relly

Well if you have ever been sick you would know what vomit tastes like, and if you get bleeding gums or bit your mouth/tongue and made it bleed you could taste blood - so those two are understandable. I'm worried about who has tasted cat pee though...and a few others that strike me as odd...


----------



## Alienfish

Well I have tasted it too much and I can confirm it so much. Also the smell is horrid, it makes me wanna throw up asap.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Relly said:


> Well if you have ever been sick you would know what vomit tastes like, and if you get bleeding gums or bit your mouth/tongue and made it bleed you could taste blood - so those two are understandable. *I'm worried about who has tasted cat pee though*...and a few others that strike me as odd...



Especially people who don`t have a cat. I mean, 'cause thats even worse.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The question is... How do they know what this stuff (vomit, blood, etc) tastes like??



The ones that are odd to me is moldy carpet, Bat ****, Skunk, "sucking on a dryer vent", Musty Basement, garbage babies, etc.


----------



## ForestSparkle

I don't like pizza.
I also think physics and maths are awesome subjects and I love them. <3


----------



## RLinksoul

I think Madoka Magica is a pretty terrible anime that relies heavily on cheap shock value and false advertising, and watching it felt like having everything I love about magical girl shows spat on and stabbed with a broken glass bottle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I thought Oliver & Company was a good movie.

To all of those who were here last September or October:

Does anyone remember my first avatar?


----------



## Alienfish

Also lol vomit is pretty easy to taste.

And **** I guess they mean really yuck things.

and blood well just suck on a wound?


----------



## mintellect

Apple2012 said:


> I thought Oliver & Company was a good movie.
> 
> To all of those who were here last September or October:
> 
> Does anyone remember my first avatar?



I  browsed the thread for about a year before I actually joined, but I don't remember your first avatar. You probably had something before that basket of apples, right? That's the last thing I remember.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> Also lol vomit is pretty easy to taste.
> 
> And **** I guess they mean really yuck things.
> 
> and blood well just suck on a wound?



Why would you suck on a wound...?
But if your mouths bleeding you can taste blood.
But why and how would someone taste bat poop, doll hair And bleach? And that other stuff?


----------



## ForestSparkle

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Why would you suck on a wound...?
> But if your mouths bleeding you can taste blood.
> But why and how would someone taste bat poop, doll hair And bleach? And that other stuff?


I used to suck on mine because I thought it would make them heal quicker. 

Toxic metal cleaner sounds very worrying imo. Someone might've poisoned themselves. D:


----------



## ForestSparkle

Double post.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I  browsed the thread for about a year before I actually joined, but I don't remember your first avatar. You probably had something before that basket of apples, right? That's the last thing I remember.



You're right. Even if the avatar with my pet apples was the longest avatar I ever had on TBT, I had five avatars prior to that, three of them had my mayor in them (not the blonde girl in my current avatar).

Some people who knew me longer on this site would know every avatar I had, including the bowl of apples.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> You're right. Even if the avatar with my pet apples was the longest avatar I ever had on TBT, I had five avatars prior to that, three of them had my mayor in them (not the blonde girl in my current avatar).
> 
> Some people who knew me longer on this site would know every avatar I had, including the bowl of apples.



I remember that cat(?) in a boat and then that animated one with a cat sliding down a fruit stand


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Umeko said:


> I remember that cat(?) in a boat and then that animated one with a cat sliding down a fruit stand



The cat in the boat - you were right. As for that animated gif:







That was never in my avatar. That was a sig pic.

Speaking of that, even if I changed my sig pic a few times, my current one is the oldest one I had. It was made on my third day on this site.


----------



## Llust

boku no pico is bae

everyone should watch it with the volume up and door open for everyone to hear whats going on (>‿◠)✌


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> The cat in the boat - you were right. As for that animated gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was never in my avatar. That was a sig pic.
> 
> Speaking of that, even if I changed my sig pic a few times, my current one is the oldest one I had. It was made on my third day on this site.



Ah, yeah I confused the two, I just remembered you had it somewhere.


----------



## mintellect

Apple2012 said:


> You're right. Even if the avatar with my pet apples was the longest avatar I ever had on TBT, I had five avatars prior to that, three of them had my mayor in them (not the blonde girl in my current avatar).
> 
> Some people who knew me longer on this site would know every avatar I had, including the bowl of apples.



Didn't you have one with Kaylee praying, or that's what it looked like?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> The cat in the boat - you were right. As for that animated gif:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was never in my avatar. That was a sig pic.
> 
> Speaking of that, even if I changed my sig pic a few times, my current one is the oldest one I had. It was made on my third day on this site.



Oh yes i remember that signature! Don't remember a cat in a boat though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> boku no pico is bae
> 
> everyone should watch it with the volume up and door open for everyone to hear whats going on (>‿◠)✌



So it's poop?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Didn't you have one with Kaylee praying, or that's what it looked like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yes i remember that signature! Don't remember a cat in a boat though.



Yes, I did have a picture of Kaylee praying as my avatar. I even saved that pic to my phone. But the prayer pic was unintentional when I was making screenshots.

The cat in the boat was cropped from a scene in Oliver & Company, when Jenny was singing the song Good Company. She was rowing a boat while Oliver (the cat) was touching the water. That was my avatar back in September, as I never changed it until November.

The reason why I brought up that avatar was because I brought up Oliver & Company as I tried to remind members here that I once had an avatar of Oliver. The opinion was that I, unlike most people, thought Oliver & Company was a good movie.


----------



## riummi

ForestSparkle said:


> I don't like pizza.
> I also think physics and maths are awesome subjects and I love them. <3



We can never be friends :'(

Lol


----------



## tumut

I'm gay but I don't get the whole LGBT+ pride thing. Your sexuality and or gender isn't something super special and I don't find the need to advertise.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't like Splatoon.


----------



## Flowergender

*1.* I don't understand social media. I don't understand how people think their lives are so important or interesting to be on them all the time. 

*2.* Though I respect those that use them, I don't really like labels. (Asexual, gay, lesbian, Bi, etc.). I'm just a person, what does it matter my sexual orientation (to you, stranger). 

*3.* I despise makeup and shaving. 

*4 & 5.* Math is the worst subject and country music sucks.

*6.* I hate dogs.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The word "dreamie" has started to make me cringe.


----------



## Jacob

Country music sucks so bad 

Edm is really cool for me (if anyone here likes edm, hmu ;D)


----------



## Gregriii

I hate anime style things. I like anime and everything some things of it but gosh, seeing that EVERYTHING has a kawaii cute style pisses me off. I also dislike japanese names.


----------



## hemming1996

Anyone who hunts and kills animals should be killed themselves, no exceptions.
(Not really unpopular)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> boku no pico is bae
> 
> everyone should watch it with the volume up and door open for everyone to hear whats going on (>‿◠)✌


If you're into shotacon...


----------



## Alienfish

/brb laughing forever at anyone who uses bae like that. Lol.

Also whoever made up the explanation that it can mean "before anyone else" ... what the frack. Get real with fandom lol


----------



## sock

I READ. 

I think TFIOS is overrated. Let me explain. No way is it crappy writing, I absolutely adore John Green and his books...but all teenagers see when they think of reading is TFIOS...there are way more books out there....

I wouldn't miss bacon if I became vegi. 

I hate the modern interpretation of social media. I love the idea of people having fandoms on social media, I truly think it's great to share your love. I also think it's great to have self-help accounts on there. But it seems to me that most teens use social media to post selfies. 

I HATE selfies. You are all beautiful NO MATTER WHAT you look like. No one needs a picture to show them that. The only time selfies are okay is for avatars/profile pictures. Yeah, I want to know what you look like. I don't want a fake/possibly photoshopped picture of you posing or pouting. Thank you very much. 

I rarely wear makeup. I'm a 15 year old girl and I don't feel like I need to. I believe the beauty in everyone and I don't feel the need to cover up who I am. If you don't like what you see, don't look.

I hate the need to impress people. I feel like this is all social media is today. You shouldn't need to post things to show how 'great' your life is. It just shows that you need likes and comments to feel great. And I'm sorry, but that's not happiness.

I believe you shouldn't hate on gay people. Yeah, people are scared of things they don't understand, but don't act in a mean way about it.

_Thank you for this thread. I really had to be confident to post this, and I'm glad I worked up enough courage to post it._


----------



## Alienfish

I'm 23 I don't wear make-up. Only things I do at times is cover up pimples because I still get them once a month but that's it.


----------



## sock

Umeko said:


> I'm 23 I don't wear make-up. Only things I do at times is cover up pimples because I still get them once a month but that's it.



I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have a tea-tree stick to dry pimples quickly, but if they are really bad I use a cover up stick. Not very often though


----------



## Alienfish

brightblueberry333 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have a tea-tree stick to dry pimples quickly, but if they are really bad I use a cover up stick. Not very often though



I have this thing mom bought that I use, it's just some cover for red stuff so I use it c:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

brightblueberry333 said:


> I READ.
> 
> I think TFIOS is overrated. Let me explain. No way is it crappy writing, I absolutely adore John Green and his books...but all teenagers see when they think of reading is TFIOS...there are way more books out there....
> 
> I wouldn't miss bacon if I became vegi.
> 
> I hate the modern interpretation of social media. I love the idea of people having fandoms on social media, I truly think it's great to share your love. I also think it's great to have self-help accounts on there. But it seems to me that most teens use social media to post selfies.
> 
> I HATE selfies. You are all beautiful NO MATTER WHAT you look like. No one needs a picture to show them that. The only time selfies are okay is for avatars/profile pictures. Yeah, I want to know what you look like. I don't want a fake/possibly photoshopped picture of you posing or pouting. Thank you very much.
> 
> I rarely wear makeup. I'm a 15 year old girl and I don't feel like I need to. I believe the beauty in everyone and I don't feel the need to cover up who I am. If you don't like what you see, don't look.
> 
> I hate the need to impress people. I feel like this is all social media is today. You shouldn't need to post things to show how 'great' your life is. It just shows that you need likes and comments to feel great. And I'm sorry, but that's not happiness.
> 
> I believe you shouldn't hate on gay people. Yeah, people are scared of things they don't understand, but don't act in a mean way about it.
> 
> _Thank you for this thread. I really had to be confident to post this, and I'm glad I worked up enough courage to post it._



I agree with all of these except the bacon one. I eat way too much bacon to manage going vegi without missing it. Besides that though,  I genuinely agree with all of those


----------



## Azza

I like confrontation. Not participating in it, or the fact that people could get emotionally/physically scarred. I just find it interesting to see how they work things out, how they react to each other, seeing if they would react like I would. Stuff like that.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't mind the violence and whatnot in Family Guy. I hear people complain to this a lot...

1. The series is supposed to freaked out as hell, deal with it
2. It's animated, it's not real people getting hit by fireworks

Like.. go do something productive instead o_o


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Any GoT fans? I love GoT but I absolutely HATE Sansa Stark. Everyone else seems to like her but I can't stand her! 

I don't like to wear makeup. Sure I wear a bit of foundation if I have some bad spots and some lip gloss if my lips are deathly pale, but other than that I wear hardly any.

I don't like Hawk Eye in the Avengers. He literally adds nothing to the team at all.

I love Attack on Titan, but hate Mikasa. 

I hated Inside Out with a passion, one of the worst animated movies I've seen since Home. 

Plz don't kill me anyone.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get this Marvel/DC/Avengers fandom at all. Maybe because I didn't grow up with it but I don't know they seem terribly overrated to me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Umeko said:


> I don't mind the violence and whatnot in Family Guy. I hear people complain to this a lot...
> 
> 1. The series is supposed to freaked out as hell, deal with it
> 2. It's animated, it's not real people getting hit by fireworks
> 
> Like.. go do something productive instead o_o



I agree, I don't watch Family Guy a lot, but from most the episodes I've seen they are funny and the violence isn't extreme enough to complain about. Even if there is lots of violence, the show is for older people anyway so kinds who aren't mature shouldn't really be watching it in the first place.


----------



## tokkio

matcha flavored foods are so blah


----------



## Alienfish

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I agree, I don't watch Family Guy a lot, but from most the episodes I've seen they are funny and the violence isn't extreme enough to complain about. Even if there is lots of violence, the show is for older people anyway so kinds who aren't mature shouldn't really be watching it in the first place.



Lol, yeah. Fun things it's mostly older people who do, I think most kids find it way more fun it seems. I don't watch it like a slave either but when I do I actually enjoy it, probably because my... weird the least sense of humor.


----------



## sock

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I agree with all of these except the bacon one. I eat way too much bacon to manage going vegi without missing it. Besides that though,  I genuinely agree with all of those



Haha, thank you! It's really nice to know.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I like bacon a lot as well :] Not that I go post about it like some tumblr people 24*7 but, yeah.

Also if there are some 'oldies' I don't like, then it's medieval-folk things that are too upbeat and quirky, egh.


----------



## Stalfos

Some people shouldn't be allowed to vote. >.<


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Umeko said:


> Lol, yeah. Fun things it's mostly older people who do, I think most kids find it way more fun it seems. I don't watch it like a slave either but when I do I actually enjoy it, probably because my... weird the least sense of humor.



Preach it.


----------



## Alienfish

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Preach it.



Lol, sure.

Anyways, I think the music/OST is a huge part of the anime. Like if you're gonna go through 20+ episodes I don't want some indie rock rubbish to listen to.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Umeko said:


> Lol, sure.
> 
> Anyways, I think the music/OST is a huge part of the anime. Like if you're gonna go through 20+ episodes I don't want some indie rock rubbish to listen to.



Yeah, my favourite is probably the Madoka Magica OST.


----------



## Alienfish

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Yeah, my favourite is probably the Madoka Magica OST.



Mine is probably Revolutionary Girl Utena. J.A Seazer is a freaking genius. I think I might still have the OST CD somewhere.


----------



## PHOENIX

I hate Dr Who. Like, purely hate it.


----------



## Midoriya

PHOENIX said:


> I hate Dr Who. Like, purely hate it.



Me too, I find it repulsive and untasteful :/


----------



## tumut

Dubs>Subs

I don't care if it's a little out of sync. It's really not that bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Slye said:


> Dubs>Subs
> 
> I don't care if it's a little out of sync. It's really not that bad.



hah i dont see how it's unpopular here, p much everyone defends dubs here


----------



## EtchaSketch

Dr. Who is very overrated and distasteful in my opinion. Also, I cannot watch most anime dubs only BECAUSE of the mouth movement. I am an animator who spends a countless amount of time trying to get my lip syncing right and to see this association between mouth movement and speech so uncoordinated really peeves me.


----------



## tumut

hemming1996 said:


> Anyone who hunts and kills animals should be killed themselves, no exceptions.
> (Not really unpopular)


It's better and more humane than factory farming. Bears and other carnivores hunt and kill their own food. Does that make them horrible beings that should die too? We're part of a food chain just like them. I don't think it's wrong at all. Hunting as a sport is wrong and awful though.


----------



## EtchaSketch

Actually, about the hunting thing:
My boyfriend lives in pretty much the middle of nowhere, (not really, but it takes them a while just to get to any other actual buildings) and before I met him and a little bit after we started dating, he hunted for sport. I was very, very unpleased with this, as I wouldn't hurt a fly. After a while he started to learn better- now he STRICTLY hunts for food and he wastes none of the animal, which, in my opinion, if you're going to hunt an animal at all, the most respectful thing to do at that point is not waste it. Also, he cannot stand to see an animal suffer. If he finds an animal suffering to death, he will try to help it. If he can't, he normally putsit out of it's misery, which I also believe is very respectful in the aspect of having it either die slowly and painfully or having it die with less pain.


----------



## tumut

Umeko said:


> hah i dont see how it's unpopular here, p much everyone defends dubs here


Really? We had a poll a few months ago and i'm pretty sure subs crushed dubs.


----------



## axo

My opinions:

1. I don't get why people feel like they have to be popular. Especially in high school, I mean you know the kids for 4 years or less and then you get to college and everyone's like "You were popular in high school? Great! No one gives a f***." I don't understand why some people need approval from others on everything they do.

2. People who are act depressed and broken or whatever on purpose aren't nearly as interesting as they think they are. This one girl at my school tells everyone "I've got battlescars, my cat died when I was 10." I'm not saying this towards people who are ACTUALLY DEPRESSED.

3. Same thing as above but for people who call themselves rebels. NO YOU ARE NOT "Being rebellious" YOU ARE BEING INCONSIDERATE AND NOT FOLLOWING ANY RULES. Think about others who simply follow rules and you have to be all like "OMG No, I can't just play kickball, I'm a rebel."


----------



## EtchaSketch

chees4mees said:


> My opinions:
> 
> 1. I don't get why people feel like they have to be popular. Especially in high school, I mean you know the kids for 4 years or less and then you get to college and everyone's like "You were popular in high school? Great! No one gives a f***." I don't understand why some people need approval from others on everything they do.
> 
> 2. People who are act depressed and broken or whatever on purpose aren't nearly as interesting as they think they are. This one girl at my school tells everyone "I've got battlescars, my cat died when I was 10." I'm not saying this towards people who are ACTUALLY DEPRESSED.
> 
> 3. Same thing as above but for people who call themselves rebels. NO YOU ARE NOT "Being rebellious" YOU ARE BEING INCONSIDERATE AND NOT FOLLOWING ANY RULES. Think about others who simply follow rules and you have to be all like "OMG No, I can't just play kickball, I'm a rebel."




YES TO EVERYTHING HERE
YES
YES
YES
I AGREE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, people who use "lol" after every sentence and "u" instead of "you".


----------



## axo

EtchaSketch said:


> YES TO EVERYTHING HERE
> YES
> YES
> YES
> I AGREE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, people who use "lol" after every sentence and "u" instead of "you".



Wow, finally someone agrees with me! It seems that a lot of people have the same opinions on this site. I guess animal crossing is attractive to a certain mindset. Im guessing a lot of people here are introverts and if not, then at least mildly introverted or shy.


----------



## EtchaSketch

I'm very shy and awkward
But i do warm up to people quickly and grow a very fond love (friendship, family) for nearly everyone!
Maybe people here are like that too


----------



## axo

EtchaSketch said:


> I'm very shy and awkward
> But i do warm up to people quickly and grow a very fond love (friendship, family) for nearly everyone!
> Maybe people here are like that too



I'm definitely like that. Im sure a lot of people here are. Although, you probably won't be able to tell because it's easier to chat online than in real life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I couldn't help but notice Vesta in your signature. She is my baby, I love her.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

chees4mees said:


> Wow, finally someone agrees with me! It seems that a lot of people have the same opinions on this site. I guess animal crossing is attractive to a certain mindset. Im guessing a lot of people here are introverts and if not, then at least mildly introverted or shy.



Yes. I agree with you too. Especially the last one.


----------



## EtchaSketch

chees4mees said:


> I'm definitely like that. Im sure a lot of people here are. Although, you probably won't be able to tell because it's easier to chat online than in real life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I couldn't help but notice Vesta in your signature. She is my baby, I love her.



Eep thank you! Me and vesta are b-day buddies! ?v?


----------



## tumut

Crossdressing is incredibly unnatractive.


----------



## Shimmer

Umeko said:


> Lol, sure.
> 
> Anyways, I think the music/OST is a huge part of the anime. Like if you're gonna go through 20+ episodes I don't want some indie rock rubbish to listen to.



YES! I think it's VERY important!
As well, having music/OST that isn't generic is nice. It also can make the anime have an even bigger impact on you. Clannad did this for me. The music made everything more intense and strong for me and I love it for that.


----------



## Llust

chees4mees said:


> My opinions:
> 
> 2. People who are act depressed and broken or whatever on purpose aren't nearly as interesting as they think they are. This one girl at my school tells everyone "I've got battlescars, my cat died when I was 10." I'm not saying this towards people who are ACTUALLY DEPRESSED.



SERIOUSLY THIS NEEDS TO BE WRITTEN IN STONE

oh my gosh i fkg hate it when people do this. i had this old friend who every day we meet up, the first thing she says is 'i cut myself' LOL THEN SHE SHOWS ME RANDOM SCARS THAT WERENT EVEN FROM CUTTING LIKE?? NO STAHP IM NOT THAT FKG STUPID


----------



## Alienfish

EtchaSketch said:


> I'm very shy and awkward
> But i do warm up to people quickly and grow a very fond love (friendship, family) for nearly everyone!
> Maybe people here are like that too



I am too.. however people need to gain my trust. I don't really talk to anyone unless I feel like it. But I am damn loyal unless someone's a tw*t to me.


----------



## Celestefey

Soushi said:


> SERIOUSLY THIS NEEDS TO BE WRITTEN IN STONE
> 
> oh my gosh i fkg hate it when people do this. i had this old friend who every day we meet up, the first thing she says is 'i cut myself' LOL THEN SHE SHOWS ME RANDOM SCARS THAT WERENT EVEN FROM CUTTING LIKE?? NO STAHP IM NOT THAT FKG STUPID



On a related note, I HATE people who are purposefully negative ALL THE TIME. Like, note that I say PURPOSEFULLY. I understand if you are genuinely depressed or are going through a hard time in life, it is very, very hard to be positive. But if you are just constantly negative all the time then... Holy crap you're ****ing boring? And horrible to be around? I knew someone like this and having to spend time with her was so draining and tiring. I was like? Idk, it felt like she THOUGHT she was interesting and edgy and cool because she always had to say something negative but really she just seemed like a complete *******.


----------



## device

Celestefey said:


> On a related note, I HATE people who are purposefully negative ALL THE TIME.



im like this most of the time


----------



## mintellect

Slye said:


> Crossdressing is incredibly unnatractive.



I agree.


----------



## PeeBraiin

I Think thick girls should be allowed and not be shamed for wearing crop tops.


----------



## piichinu

Universaljellyfish said:


> I Think thick girls should be allowed and not be shamed for wearing crop tops.



i mean they are allowed, + i have seen fat girls wearing them and its not even that bad tbh. i will admit i always thought this was a popular opinion tho


----------



## hemming1996

Juicing is so stupid. Why can't you eat all those fruit and vegetables like they were?


----------



## device

so it's ok for women to crossdress but not men?

sounds unfair if u ask me


----------



## Alienfish

hemming1996 said:


> Juicing is so stupid. Why can't you eat all those fruit and vegetables like they were?



uh.. dude cant really eat certain fruits unless it's juice/squash/whatever like pears and such. most of the time it's the consistence for me.


----------



## hemming1996

Umeko said:


> uh.. dude cant really eat certain fruits unless it's juice/squash/whatever like pears and such. most of the time it's the consistence for me.



Yeah but I meant those people who think going on a juicing diet would be any different than eating healthily 
I drink orange juice and Apple juice etc but don't base my whole diet on juice


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Yeah I agree


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Steven Universe is a bad show.


----------



## ams

hemming1996 said:


> Juicing is so stupid. Why can't you eat all those fruit and vegetables like they were?



yeessssss this bothers the crap out of me too


----------



## cinamomo

I don't get it why 95% of the people i know are like absolutely obsessed with these "popular animes" ;
Sword Art Online/Death Note are two examples. I've watched a few of these popular animes and i really don't get it ?? In my opinion they aren't interesting; 
The only anime i watch is Pokemon and i really don't understand why the Pokeani gets so much hate, isnt it a popular anime like the others?? ?
Also if you say that animes aren't cartoons, please, just stop; they are cartoons, japanese cartoons. ugh;

yesyes im kinda done w anime i really dont get it i dont like it o':


----------



## device

MermaidSong said:


> Steven Universe is a bad show.



idk what steven universe is


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> idk what steven universe is



me neither just that people seem to post it everywhere


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> me neither just that people seem to post it everywhere



lol ye


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

occooa said:


> idk what steven universe is


A cartoon. It has a lot of progressive themes, but the actual storylines and plot runs flat. The show also offers little backstory and world building, so it's pretty confusing to try and start watching, even from the pilot.


----------



## Alienfish

MermaidSong said:


> A cartoon. It has a lot of progressive themes, but the actual storylines and plot runs flat. The show also offers little backstory and world building, so it's pretty confusing to try and start watching, even from the pilot.



likes most cartoons aimed at younger audiences nowdays i see


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

my unpopular opinion: the wrong people are entitled to everything and the wrong people are entitled to nothing.  Those who think the world owes them a favor push others who are just trying to survive to a point of stress that literally kills you as you get older.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

The word selfie ticks me off so much and is stupid. If somebody is constantly using it I want to punch them in the mouth.


----------



## device

Kippla said:


> The word selfie ticks me off so much and is stupid. If somebody is constantly using it I want to punch them in the mouth.



i don't mind selfies but selfie sticks are rly annoying


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

occooa said:


> i don't mind selfies but selfie sticks are rly annoying



They are nice backscratchers


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> i don't mind selfies but selfie sticks are rly annoying



^^^this

i mean selfies are meant to be stupid not perfect mangoes


----------



## device

Watchingthetreetops said:


> They are nice backscratchers



ppl don't use them as backscratchers


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> ppl don't use them as backscratchers



sadly not


----------



## Alienfish

occooa said:


> ppl don't use them as backscratchers



sadly not


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> sadly not



more like thankfully not


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

I would saying hating selfie sticks is a popular opinion. Liking them seems unpopular.


----------



## device

MermaidSong said:


> I would saying hating selfie sticks is a popular opinion. Liking them seems unpopular.



tru


----------



## Jessie.

This is actually probably a popular opinion but the FNAF games are cheap, poorly made and need to stop. Four games in a year? Stop it. The fandom is the worst thing ever, I mean, they aren't cute? All they are is just dead children stuffed into robots that give you poor jumpscares? and so many 12 year olds like it because they try to be edgy? oh well theres still a good part of that fandom i guess..


----------



## device

Jessie. said:


> This is actually probably a popular opinion but the FNAF games are cheap, poorly made and need to stop. Four games in a year? Stop it. The fandom is the worst thing ever, I mean, they aren't cute? All they are is just dead children stuffed into robots that give you poor jumpscares? and so many 12 year olds like it because they try to be edgy? oh well theres still a good part of that fandom i guess..



i agree with u


----------



## tobi!

Selfie Sticks are banned in Disneyland, lol.


----------



## device

Norski said:


> Selfie Sticks are banned in Disneyland, lol.



ive never been to disneyland :'(


----------



## zoetrope

Norski said:


> Selfie Sticks are banned in Disneyland, lol.



I was there last week and was so glad that I didn't have to put up with them getting waved around and smacking people.  Hate hate hate them.


----------



## L. Lawliet

tumblr's political part and fan part should be separated into 2 entirely different websites. Like, i wanna enjoy my nintendo stuffs, not baseless articles on why games are sexist.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

L. Lawliet said:


> tumblr's political part and fan part should be separated into 2 entirely different websites. Like, i wanna enjoy my nintendo stuffs, not baseless articles on why games are sexist.


Also separated by age. Young teens talking about taxes and jobs without knowing what they are even talking about is annoying.


----------



## L. Lawliet

MermaidSong said:


> Also separated by age. Young teens talking about taxes and jobs without knowing what they are even talking about is annoying.



in general it needs to be more categorized and informed. so many news articles have turned out to be hoaxes from there.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

L. Lawliet said:


> in general it needs to be more categorized and informed. so many news articles have turned out to be hoaxes from there.


My favorite is when they add a source but the source actually disproves their post. No one ever catches it.


----------



## mayor-essy

1. I absolutely hate sweets. Everytime when I try to eat candy I start to feel sick after 2 bites. 
This especially goes for chocolate.. I think it's disgusting and the smell alone makes me want to vommit. (I'm not even kidding)

2. I think the big bang theory is overrated and not even funny at all. All people I know that watch it, turn into
wannabe "nerds" which is really irritating to me.


----------



## Shimmer

I dislike hip hop and rap music.


----------



## Red Cat

mayor-essy said:


> 1. I absolutely hate sweets. Everytime when I try to eat candy I start to feel sick after 2 bites.
> This especially goes for chocolate.. I think it's disgusting and the smell alone makes me want to vommit.



OH MY GOD!!! A space alien has come to Earth and is posting on The Bell Tree!!! Please don't send your people here to kill us and we'll promise not to run experiments on you.


----------



## Midoriya

Red Cat said:


> OH MY GOD!!! A space alien has come to Earth and is posting on The Bell Tree!!! Please don't send your people here to kill us and we'll promise not to run experiments on you.



Eh, some people just don't like Chocolate.  I admit it can be a bit rich and too much at times, but it's a nice treat to have every once in a while.


----------



## Red Cat

Ryu said:


> Eh, some people just don't like Chocolate.  I admit it can be a bit rich and too much at times, but it's a nice treat to have every once in a while.



She said she hates all sweets and candy period, which is impossible for a human, but it is a well known fact that aliens hate candy. We must neutralize the threat by pouring chocolate syrup over her.


----------



## Aly

1.) I hate country music. 
2.) Caitlin Jenner is an inspiration to people of all sorts. 
3.) frosting, marshmallows (unless burnt), and chocolate ice cream are gross. 
4.) Cats are less maintenance than dogs. 
5.) Kids are overrated
6.) Social media is a must if I want to be well known in this lifetime
7.) Reincarnation exists.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The Yankees is an overrated baseball team. It was good when Babe Ruth was playing, but I wouldn't say the same thing today.


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2012 said:


> The Yankees is an overrated baseball team. It was good when Babe Ruth was playing, but I wouldn't say the same thing today.



They are no longer a dynasty, but they are still a very good team year after year. The last 2 years they missed the playoffs, but they still finished with a winning record and they haven't had a losing season since 1992 which is something every other team wishes they could do. They are not the best run organization right now, but they are still one of the better ones and have a decent chance of winning the World Series this year.


----------



## mintellect

Shimmer said:


> I dislike hip hop and rap music.



This!!

Every meme created on Vine is horrible. But that's probably a popular opinion here though, but not at school and camp...
I'd say all memes but lolcats exist.


----------



## Midoriya

Eh, the Yankees are like The Patriots of Baseball.  They don't always win, but they manage to win a lot.  I did some research and found out they've had the most World Series wins of any baseball team.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ryu said:


> Eh, the Yankees are like The Patriots of Baseball.  They don't always win, but they manage to win a lot.  I did some research and found out they've had the most World Series wins of any baseball team.



Yes, they won the world series the most of all the teams. And there are eight teams that haven't won the world series yet. And two of them didn't even make it there. But after the deflategate, I definitely have no more respect for the Patriots than I do for the Yankees.



Red Cat said:


> They are no longer a dynasty, but they are still a very good team year after year. The last 2 years they missed the playoffs, but they still finished with a winning record and they haven't had a losing season since 1992 which is something every other team wishes they could do. They are not the best run organization right now, but they are still one of the better ones and have a decent chance of winning the World Series this year.



Yes they do. If the standings remain static, the Yankees will make it to the playoffs. But their only competition would be is the Angels, the Astros, and the Royals. On the National League, the teams with the best chance are the Dodgers, Pirates, Nationals, and especially the Cardinals. So if the Yankees and Cardinals win, the Yankees will have to deal with the Cardinals, which will be a tough battle since the Cardinals are the toughest team now.

Right now, Missouri is at the top at both leagues (Royals for AL, Cardinals for NL).


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2012 said:


> Yes, they won the world series the most of all the teams. And there are eight teams that haven't won the world series yet. And two of them didn't even make it there. But after the deflategate, I definitely have no more respect for the Patriots than I do for the Yankees.



On the subject of unpopular opinions, is there anyone else who thinks "Deflategate" isn't a big deal? The rules allowing each team to have their own set of footballs are dumb in the first place. In every other sport, the balls are kept by a neutral party. The Patriots actually played better against the Colts in the 2nd half when the balls were inflated to the proper pressure, so I don't think it provided any meaningful advantage. The Super Bowl footballs were watched very carefully because of the controversy, so they didn't have under-inflated balls when they beat the Seahawks. The Patriots were probably not the only team to do it anyway, they just got the publicity and punishment for it because of Spygate. Not to mention it looks bad for the NFL when deflating a football a couple of PSI gets a 4 game suspension while knocking someone unconscious in an elevator gets only 2 games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Red Cat said:


> On the subject of unpopular opinions, is there anyone else who thinks "Deflategate" isn't a big deal? The rules allowing each team to have their own set of footballs are dumb in the first place. In every other sport, the balls are kept by a neutral party. The Patriots actually played better against the Colts in the 2nd half when the balls were inflated to the proper pressure, so I don't think it provided any meaningful advantage. The Super Bowl footballs were watched very carefully because of the controversy, so they didn't have under-inflated balls when they beat the Seahawks. The Patriots were probably not the only team to do it anyway, they just got the publicity and punishment for it because of Spygate. Not to mention it looks bad for the NFL when deflating a football a couple of PSI gets a 4 game suspension while knocking someone unconscious in an elevator gets only 2 games.



I think the NFL underpunishes their players because they care too much about money. MLB does permanently ban people from playing professional baseball for cheating. They also take morals more seriously. As in NFL, they just care about money, and banning people from football would hurt the teams and draw less attendance. But whatever, Tom Brady is beginning to lose fans. Even I lost respect in Tom Brady.

Anyway, let's get back to unpopular opinions. I think Super Mario Sunshine was the best Mario game, even if SM64 had better music.


----------



## Red Cat

Apple2012 said:


> I think the NFL underpunishes their players because they care too much about money. MLB does permanently ban people from playing professional baseball for cheating. They also take morals more seriously. As in NFL, they just care about money, and banning people from football would hurt the teams and draw less attendance. But whatever, Tom Brady is beginning to lose fans. Even I lost respect in Tom Brady.
> 
> Anyway, let's get back to unpopular opinions. I think Super Mario Sunshine was the best Mario game, even if SM64 had better music.



On the sports thing, I don't think baseball has banned anyone since Pete Rose, and that was for betting on his own team to win so it's not like he was trying to tank games and it didn't help him or his team on the field. For PEDs, players get three strikes before they are banned for life. Altering the baseball illegally usually gets a pitcher around 10 games, which is equivalent to 1 game in the NFL in terms of percentage of the season. So baseball is actually less strict than football.

As for the Super Mario thing, I agree. SM64 has aged poorly. The game is just too quick and easy. Sunshine is a bit more challenging and hunting for the blue coins is fun. The Galaxy games have much better graphics and their unique gameplay, but those games are very linear while Sunshine had more of a sandbox element to it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Red Cat said:


> On the sports thing, I don't think baseball has banned anyone since Pete Rose, and that was for betting on his own team to win so it's not like he was trying to tank games and it didn't help him or his team on the field. For PEDs, players get three strikes before they are banned for life. Altering the baseball illegally usually gets a pitcher around 10 games, which is equivalent to 1 game in the NFL in terms of percentage of the season. So baseball is actually less strict than football.
> 
> As for the Super Mario thing, I agree. SM64 has aged poorly. The game is just too quick and easy. Sunshine is a bit more challenging and hunting for the blue coins is fun. The Galaxy games have much better graphics and their unique gameplay, but those games are very linear while Sunshine had more of a sandbox element to it.



I liked Sunshine more because of the hotel level called Sirena Beach. The general plot of the level was the best of the levels in SMS, and I did like obtaining that third shine sprite from the level (even though the pinapple puzzle was very confusing at first). As for the rest of the game, playing it is like watching different TV shows whereas Super Mario 64 was like Donkey Kong 64 when it comes to choosing what star to pick first. The other strength was that it had the best plot out of every 3D Platformer. SM64 was not only simple, but it's overrated.


----------



## xiaonu

I wish it was still socially acceptable for women (or one person works and the other stays at home of either gender in any sexual orientation relationship) to not have to work and stay home to tend the house, care for kids, etc. I have nothing against people who fight for women's rights (or enjoy working)to be in the workforce and I'm aware this economy pretty much requires two incomes these days in couples. I think if most women stay at home, it's an even balance And they can spend more time on their kids and other errands the most people don't have time for when working full time.


----------



## Alienfish

SM64 is way too overrated. Yeah it might have been a bit advanced for its time but if you play it today... nah bruh. I prefe Sunshine if I'm gonna play those Mario's


----------



## TheGreatBrain

xiaonu said:


> I wish it was still socially acceptable for women (or one person works and the other stays at home of either gender in any sexual orientation relationship) to not have to work and stay home to tend the house, care for kids, etc. I have nothing against people who fight for women's rights (or enjoy working)to be in the workforce and I'm aware this economy pretty much requires two incomes these days in couples. I think if most women stay at home, it's an even balance And they can spend more time on their kids and other errands the most people don't have time for when working full time.



I agree with this so much. Unfortunately, the cost of living is so high these days. My mom was able to raise all nine of her kids without ever having a job, but back then the only bills were rent/mortgage, gas, electric, water, and phone. Of course there were other expenses like food, etc. Now we have insurance, cell phones, cable, internet,etc. Some of these things are not nessessary, but it's nice to have them. I've been so tempted to get rid of some of these luxeries, but I love my internet and T.V. lol.

 I was a childcare provider for 20 years. It made me sad when parents had to take their 6 week olds to daycare, but so many parents don't have a choice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Umeko said:


> SM64 is way too overrated. Yeah it might have been a bit advanced for its time but if you play it today... nah bruh. I prefe Sunshine if I'm gonna play those Mario's



Indeed, just because they revolutionized gaming doesn't mean they are considered good. I mean, the worlds are too small, graphics were poorer, and the game was too simple and easy. DK64 is better than that.

Oh, and I think I claimed post #777.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Indeed, just because they revolutionized gaming doesn't mean they are considered good. I mean, the worlds are too small, graphics were poorer, and the game was too simple and easy. DK64 is better than that.
> 
> Oh, and I think I claimed post #777.



Exactly. And it would have been easier if the movement weren't so freaking clunky. And yes you did.


----------



## Miele

The Hunger Games and John Green are extremely overrated. I've read all of the books of The Hunger Games and I just don't like them. I just can't get into it at all. I've read all of the John Green books and I only like the Looking for Alaska. I just feel like he fakes deep and the characters aren't that amazing ;-;


----------



## hemming1996

irlghost said:


> The Hunger Games and John Green are extremely overrated. I've read all of the books of The Hunger Games and I just don't like them. I just can't get into it at all. I've read all of the John Green books and I only like the Looking for Alaska. I just feel like he fakes deep and the characters aren't that amazing ;-;



The Fault In Our Stars was interesting until a bunch of tweens started overusing that damn quote "Okay? Okay." Its not okay, stop please only 1/10 of you even read the book
I think Looking for Alaska is the best one too


----------



## pillow bunny

xiaonu said:


> I wish it was still socially acceptable for women (or one person works and the other stays at home of either gender in any sexual orientation relationship) to not have to work and stay home to tend the house, care for kids, etc. I have nothing against people who fight for women's rights (or enjoy working)to be in the workforce and I'm aware this economy pretty much requires two incomes these days in couples. I think if most women stay at home, it's an even balance And they can spend more time on their kids and other errands the most people don't have time for when working full time.



Why women specifically? This would be semi-okay if it were a spouse of either gender, but if you choose women (or men, for that matter) to not work as often, that causes employees and society to think they're worse workers, so they won't be paid as much or have access to all job opportunities. The non-working class would be treated unequally in other aspects as well. See: the entire world

tbh I doubt that will happen anyways. Considering how many luxuries are "necessary" nowadays, the average person will probably never be able to single-handedly support a family of 4.5

- - - Post Merge - - -



irlghost said:


> The Hunger Games and John Green are extremely overrated. I've read all of the books of The Hunger Games and I just don't like them. I just can't get into it at all. I've read all of the John Green books and I only like the Looking for Alaska. I just feel like he fakes deep and the characters aren't that amazing ;-;



ikr! The Hunger Games is terrible written and has terrible characters and world building too. It's only successful because it's "a metaphor against capitalism" despite capitalizing itself lol
I thought TFIOS was okay until I realized every single one of the characters the author has written was the exact same person


----------



## ams

xiaonu said:


> I wish it was still socially acceptable for women (or one person works and the other stays at home of either gender in any sexual orientation relationship) to not have to work and stay home to tend the house, care for kids, etc. I have nothing against people who fight for women's rights (or enjoy working)to be in the workforce and I'm aware this economy pretty much requires two incomes these days in couples. I think if most women stay at home, it's an even balance And they can spend more time on their kids and other errands the most people don't have time for when working full time.



I completely disagree. Taking some time off work when your children are under school age seems appropriate to me, but nothing angers me more than people who choose not to work and still get benefits using my tax dollars. In my opinion if you're an adult and choose not to be part of the workforce you shouldn't have access to the same services as people who actually contribute.


----------



## pillow bunny

ams said:


> I completely disagree. Taking some time off work when your children are under school age seems appropriate to me, but nothing angers me more than people who choose not to work and still get benefits using my tax dollars. In my opinion if you're an adult and choose not to be part of the workforce you shouldn't have access to the same services as people who actually contribute.



Thank you! People having to work to survive isn't some kind of terrible, capitalist concept created to oppress poor little McDonalds workers. Money is used to simplify the exchange of goods, so unless your 15 hours a week of work flipping burgers is equivalent to farmers spending months to grow food, child labourers making clothes, and companies manufacturing iPhones, you don't somehow deserve those products. People shouldn't expect to be able to have 10 kids and have all their needs be paid for without making any sacrifices. If you choose to have a kid before your salary is high enough to support another person's needs, it's your own fault when you can't provide for them.


----------



## Xintetsu

Here's my unpopular opinion: I like Breadwinners from Nickelodeon. There, now y'all know my darkest secret.


----------



## Red Cat

On the subject of parents and working, I think it is good for the children to have either the mother or father (or one of the parents when it comes to same-sex couples) stay at home to care for the children instead of just throwing them in daycare while both parents work full-time. I think that in the 21st century, businesses should be flexible enough to allow parents to fulfill their most important obligation which is caring for their children. Either businesses should allow employees extended unpaid leave to care for children or allow parents to reduce and/or rearrange their hours in such a way that one parent can always be there for children. It isn't fair for a child growing up to have both of his/her parents disappear for half of the day every day.


----------



## cocaine

the hype over beyonce is annoying


----------



## Alienfish

cocaine said:


> the hype over beyonce is annoying



it has been since destiny's child or whatever group she was in.


----------



## xiaonu

ams said:


> I completely disagree. Taking some time off work when your children are under school age seems appropriate to me, but nothing angers me more than people who choose not to work and still get benefits using my tax dollars. In my opinion if you're an adult and choose not to be part of the workforce you shouldn't have access to the same services as people who actually contribute.



I wouldn't really care because in the end (in this situation) its the partner who would be providing those services to (in this example, say me and my future kids) because he's/she's in the workforce while the other person is at home managing family life, like finances, errands, cooking, etc. Its not to say the stay at home parent just sits around all day being a bum. I can see why you'd be angered from people who don't work and contribute nothing in return, but every person has a choice to their own lifestyle and if the two people mutually agree, I see nothing wrong with a stay at home parent imo. What might seem like simple to you, may not be to another family. Taking time off occasionally isn't always easy because not every job is 9-5 with benefits or have the same freedoms to take vacation time. And seeing kids in daycare often, isn't always a person's preference as they want to see their kid more often etc etc. I personally just think managing daily things at home is an even balance while the other party provides. It's less stress on both parties. I mean, if I see a situation in which one partner makes enough to support both and is okay with it, I don't feel any negativity to judge them.


----------



## Beardo

I'm not a "hipster", I can like popular things, as long as the fanbase isn't obnoxious
The word fandom makes me cringe so hard


----------



## Alienfish

Beardo said:


> I'm not a "hipster", I can like popular things, as long as the fanbase isn't obnoxious
> The word fandom makes me cringe so hard









as long as you dont look like this sure


----------



## Albuns

My unpopular opinion: I think that beating yourself  over the head with a rock is a good way to raise your IQ. Say each rock you hit yourself with raised your IQ by one point, you hit your head 17 times, you feel dumber, you look dumber, you did INDEED get dumber, but you feel smart because you were dumb enough to try it.

Lesson of the comment: Even if you banged your head against that cute quiet girl sitting in the corner of the classroom with her book in her face, you will still be dumb, look dumb, and most likely be called out for harassment.


----------



## piichinu

Alby-Kun said:


> My unpopular opinion: I think that beating yourself  over the head with a rock is a good way to raise your IQ. Say each rock you hit yourself with raised your IQ by one point, you hit your head 17 times, you feel dumber, you look dumber, you did INDEED get dumber, but you feel smart because you were dumb enough to try it.
> 
> Lesson of the comment: Even if you banged your head against that cute quiet girl sitting in the corner of the classroom with her book in her face, you will still be dumb, look dumb, and most likely be called out for harassment.



what the ***?


----------



## Albuns

piimisu said:


> what the ***?



Just some random thought I had in my boredom, don't mind me~


----------



## pillow bunny

Alby-Kun said:


> Just some random thought I had in my boredom, don't mind me~



but what the *** does it mean

i guess i've smashed too many rocks on my head to be able to understand


----------



## Albuns

pillow bunny said:


> but what the *** does it mean
> 
> i guess i've smashed too many rocks on my head to be able to understand



It means one thing: In the famous words of Albert Einstein:"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."


----------



## Celestefey

I don't wanna seem like I'm saying "I HATE THIS GENERATION!!!" or trying to seem like I'm better than other people but... If there is one thing that makes me cringe the most, it would have to be this whole internet culture that MOSTLY surrounds a large majority of Tumblr. It's like it's TRENDY now to want to stay in all day and watch TV shows on Netflix, to be socially awkward, to ship people (irl or not), to obsess over YouTubers or other celebrities, and so on and so forth. Like... I know this has ALWAYS sort of existed, but I feel like this obsession has only really... Gotten worse, over the years. And this is mostly because of the invention of social media. Before social media, there was quite a big distance between fans and the celebrity. But now because we have social networking sites like Twitter or Facebook, celebrities can interact very closely with their fans. Not saying this is a bad thing necessarily, but... Obviously this has led to bad things, due to people OBSESSING over other celebrities and shipping them with real people and just sending them creepy messages and like yeah sure I know you're going to get fans like that no matter what but jesus it's like some people just don't have a filter at all. If you ever see a popular celebrity or singer or whatever tweet something, just look at all of the replies to that said tweet and just prepare to be creeped out. Like why is this a thing. Why is this a thing that people do. Why is this necessarily a good thing? :\

Shipping is just cringey and gross because some people literally obsess over it and treat the characters as if they're like real human beings. Or, worse than that, they will ship real people with other real people. Which is just messed up and also creepy.

Being socially awkward = again, I'll probably sound bad for saying this but like the amount of "relatable memes" people make like posting around the internet for being socially awkward is just shocking to be honest. Like? It's not a good thing to be socially awkward, yet some people are seeing it as being a positive thing. Sometimes it feels like when people share these things and like say "Omg same I relate to this!!", it's just belittling people who GENUINELY do have mental illnesses such as anxiety where they do struggle to do simple things when interacting with people, as opposed to these "socially awkward" people who just find it awkward when they trip over something and then it's like "omg!!". I hope I'm making sense here, but it does really bug me. There's a huge difference between just being 'socially awkward' and having anxiety. Unfortunately 'socially awkward' people often start to self-diagnose too.  Wow! Great! /sarcasm

Again, just... Obsessing over celebrities or YouTubers or like watching TV shows on Netflix all day, again... I don't know. I know I'm not here to control what people can and can't do, but it just feels like this whole internet culture is really negative and... Awful, to be honest. Like, okay, watching TV shows is fun and it's great to spend a lazy day watching a good series or whatever, but if that's literally your entire life then? I guess that's kind of sad? Like you're really not helping yourself out in the long run. And this is coming from someone who used to just sit on their laptop all day just on forums or watching YouTube LPs or whatever.  It's not worth it. Having hobbies, going out and seeing friends, and just trying to find ways to spend your time and being productive is going to be so much more worthwhile. And again, obsessing over celebrities - I know this is something that has always existed but like? They probably don't even care about you? And yet you just dedicate your time and like your LIFE towards these people who probably just couldn't care less half the time, I dunno.

TL;DR... I hate this current internet culture and I feel like people see it as a positive thing but it's totally negative and detrimental to society and NO I'm not saying that "I hate this generation".


----------



## pillow bunny

Alby-Kun said:


> It means one thing: In the famous words of Albert Einstein:"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."



i'd say what the *** again but that would just be proving your point
not that you have a point

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> words



it's uwu i'm so quirky/special snowflake culture and it's terrible


----------



## cornimer

Let's see...I am also a teen who hates short shorts.  All of mine are knee-length.
I go to bed at 9:30 PM every day and I hate staying up later.
I like to eat healthy.
I hate dressing on my salad.
I don't swear at all and I hate dirty jokes.
I've never had a celebrity crush.
I hate most radio music.
I'm against makeup.

So yeah I have a lot of unpopular opinions.  :/


----------



## Albuns

Celestefey said:


> I don't wanna seem like I'm saying "I HATE THIS GENERATION!!!" or trying to seem like I'm better than other people but... If there is one thing that makes me cringe the most, it would have to be this whole internet culture that MOSTLY surrounds a large majority of Tumblr. It's like it's TRENDY now to want to stay in all day and watch TV shows on Netflix, to be socially awkward, to ship people (irl or not), to obsess over YouTubers or other celebrities, and so on and so forth. Like... I know this has ALWAYS sort of existed, but I feel like this obsession has only really... Gotten worse, over the years. And this is mostly because of the invention of social media. Before social media, there was quite a big distance between fans and the celebrity. But now because we have social networking sites like Twitter or Facebook, celebrities can interact very closely with their fans. Not saying this is a bad thing necessarily, but... Obviously this has led to bad things, due to people OBSESSING over other celebrities and shipping them with real people and just sending them creepy messages and like yeah sure I know you're going to get fans like that no matter what but jesus it's like some people just don't have a filter at all. If you ever see a popular celebrity or singer or whatever tweet something, just look at all of the replies to that said tweet and just prepare to be creeped out. Like why is this a thing. Why is this a thing that people do. Why is this necessarily a good thing? :\
> 
> Shipping is just cringey and gross because some people literally obsess over it and treat the characters as if they're like real human beings. Or, worse than that, they will ship real people with other real people. Which is just messed up and also creepy.
> 
> Being socially awkward = again, I'll probably sound bad for saying this but like the amount of "relatable memes" people make like posting around the internet for being socially awkward is just shocking to be honest. Like? It's not a good thing to be socially awkward, yet some people are seeing it as being a positive thing. Sometimes it feels like when people share these things and like say "Omg same I relate to this!!", it's just belittling people who GENUINELY do have mental illnesses such as anxiety where they do struggle to do simple things when interacting with people, as opposed to these "socially awkward" people who just find it awkward when they trip over something and then it's like "omg!!". I hope I'm making sense here, but it does really bug me. There's a huge difference between just being 'socially awkward' and having anxiety. Unfortunately 'socially awkward' people often start to self-diagnose too.  Wow! Great! /sarcasm
> 
> Again, just... Obsessing over celebrities or YouTubers or like watching TV shows on Netflix all day, again... I don't know. I know I'm not here to control what people can and can't do, but it just feels like this whole internet culture is really negative and... Awful, to be honest. Like, okay, watching TV shows is fun and it's great to spend a lazy day watching a good series or whatever, but if that's literally your entire life then? I guess that's kind of sad? Like you're really not helping yourself out in the long run. And this is coming from someone who used to just sit on their laptop all day just on forums or watching YouTube LPs or whatever.  It's not worth it. Having hobbies, going out and seeing friends, and just trying to find ways to spend your time and being productive is going to be so much more worthwhile. And again, obsessing over celebrities - I know this is something that has always existed but like? They probably don't even care about you? And yet you just dedicate your time and like your LIFE towards these people who probably just couldn't care less half the time, I dunno.
> 
> TL;DR... I hate this current internet culture and I feel like people see it as a positive thing but it's totally negative and detrimental to society and NO I'm not saying that "I hate this generation".



To be honest, It was great back around the early 2000s. But eventually, Youtube and social media caught the attention of news, people started becoming unique, etc, and eventually, people start to feel a sense of low self-esteem from this. Another reason for the way the internet culture is heading might be because of it's convenience, how comfortable it feels, and how "social" we are without actually being so. Like becoming an addiction due to it's seemingly wide community. 

Sorry if you feel I'm nagging or something. But I felt like putting my thoughts on that out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> i'd say what the *** again but that would just be proving your point
> not that you have a point
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> it's uwu i'm so quirky/special snowflake culture and it's terrible



If there's no point to prove, then why not just say it? :3


----------



## pillow bunny

Alby-Kun said:


> To be honest, It was great back around the early 2000s. But eventually, Youtube and social media caught the attention of news, people started becoming unique, etc, and eventually, people start to feel a sense of low self-esteem from this. Another reason for the way the internet culture is heading might be because of it's convenience, how comfortable it feels, and how "social" we are without actually being so. Like becoming an addiction due to it's seemingly wide community.
> 
> Sorry if you feel I'm nagging or something. But I felt like putting my thoughts on that out there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If there's no point to prove, then why not just say it? :3



I don't know much about the really Internet in the early 2000s, but ~2007 I went on tamagotchi forums I WAS LITERALLY SIX OKAY and people were special snowflakes then too

okay. shut the *** up

- - - Post Merge - - -

(no offense)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(and plz don't actually shut the *** up that was a joke)


----------



## Albuns

pillow bunny said:


> I don't know much about the really Internet in the early 2000s, but ~2007 I went on tamagotchi forums I WAS LITERALLY SIX OKAY and people were special snowflakes then too
> 
> okay. shut the *** up
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (no offense)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (and plz don't actually shut the *** up that was a joke)



I was quiet for a whole 14 minutes, hopefully that's not quiet enough for shutting the **** up then. xD


----------



## piichinu

Alby-Kun said:


> It means one thing: In the famous words of Albert Einstein:"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."



so.....whats the opinion LOL


----------



## Shimmer

I think that anyone who brags about their gamer score, achivements, hours of time they've played the games, or anything of the like need to set their priorities straight.


----------



## K i t t e n

Club Tortimer


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I think that anyone who brags about their gamer score, achivements, hours of time they've played the games, or anything of the like need to set their priorities straight.



Eh sometimes I do it for fun but those hardcore 100% people are cray


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Umeko said:


> Eh sometimes I do it for fun but those hardcore 100% people are cray


no, you cray


----------



## Alienfish

Nuclear Bingo said:


> no, you cray



not sure if you are bored or not.


----------



## Rasha

am I the only one who's like not interested in the PS4 at all so far?? the games I really want aren't out yet and even when I think about them I feel that I'm not all that interested because their previous installments on the ps3 I haven't finished yet. but everyone I talk to praise it like it's the only thing that matters. it is a great system and I'm a sony fan so I thought I should be more excited but I'm not. even my 13 yo brother who owns a ps4 let's it collect dust and plays more on my ps3 and wiiu....


----------



## mintellect

R-Cookies said:


> am I the only one who's like not interested in the PS4 at all so far?? the games I really want aren't out yet and even when I think about them I feel that I'm not all that interested because their previous installments on the ps3 I haven't finished yet. but everyone I talk to praise it like it's the only thing that matters. it is a great system and I'm a sony fan so I thought I should be more excited but I'm not. even my 13 yo brother who owns a ps4 let's it collect dust and plays more on my ps3 and wiiu....



Neither am I, cos I only play Nintendo consoles.


----------



## mintellect

Also, contacts actually aren't that bad. I've had them for about a week and I'm already getting the hang of them. Of course it isn't the easiest thing in the world, but it's not as bad as most people think.

Although it could just be I'm just gifted lol


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

hi i'm shiloh and i've got so many unpopular opinions wow

-almost everyone looks good in leggings. (they're totally pants.)

-nicki minaj is my favorite rapper and i have no shame for that

-any storm bigger than a thunderstorm is absolutely terrifying

-90% of people on tumblr are excruciatingly annoying (that should be a scientific fact tbh)

-sherlock, dr who, supernatural, any of the big "fandoms", etc drive me insane.

-marshal is overrated (still love him tho)

-a lot of fat people are really cute

-a lot of people in general are really cute actually

-fangirls are absolutely obnoxious and i'd rather sacrifice myself to satan

-that one acnl confessions blog is the best tumblr on the face of the earth


----------



## Quill

AmaiiTenshii said:


> -that one acnl confessions blog is the best tumblr on the face of the earth



Definitely an unpopular opinion on here


----------



## pillow bunny

AmaiiTenshii said:


> hi i'm shiloh and i've got so many unpopular opinions wow
> 
> -almost everyone looks good in leggings. (they're totally pants.)
> 
> -nicki minaj is my favorite rapper and i have no shame for that
> 
> -any storm bigger than a thunderstorm is absolutely terrifying
> 
> -90% of people on tumblr are excruciatingly annoying (that should be a scientific fact tbh)
> 
> -sherlock, dr who, supernatural, any of the big "fandoms", etc drive me insane.
> 
> -marshal is overrated (still love him tho)
> 
> -a lot of fat people are really cute
> 
> -a lot of people in general are really cute actually
> 
> -fangirls are absolutely obnoxious and i'd rather sacrifice myself to satan
> 
> -that one acnl confessions blog is the best tumblr on the face of the earth



i am the only cool white person and all other white ppl are terrible, internet edition


----------



## davidlblack

1: I hate summer for the most part, winter/cold weather FTW.
2: A lot of my friends are like "Omg why do you hate gay people" when I don't. I'm just not a huge supporter of it, so that annoys me...
3: ACNL related: I hate Julian and Stitches
4: I hate minecraft for the most part
5: I hate a lot of PC/minecraft-like games, actually. You can build whatever the heck you want with legos AND you could put it on display AND have it in real life.
6: I actually liked the first three Stars Wars movies (1/2/3)
7: Pewdiepie is stupid (The only videos by him i watch are the Reading Mean Comments, those are funny)
8: I don't like COD (I saw this hilarious negative review of ACNL on amazon where the dude said "I bought this game because my parents bought me this game for my 13th birthday. I love videogames ever since I got into call of duty black ops 2. After playing this I was shocked: all you do is play as a kid in a town with a bunch of cute animals. I kept figuring that ton nook would give me an ak-74u and add an airstrike killstream on the elephant and bear but it never happened. Sorry but not a single explosions means not a good game. Back too call of duty!!!!!! 0/6 stars." Thats the whole review lol)

Also I'm a Christian and while I don't agree with gay rights I don't hate gay people. It's their decision to be gay just like its mine to be Christian.


----------



## Stalfos

I like snowflakes. Which is more of a statement than an opinion but I'm too lazy to rephrase.


----------



## Ghost Soda

davidlblack said:


> Also I'm a Christian and while I don't agree with gay rights I don't hate gay people.* It's their decision to be gay *just like its mine to be Christian.



except, you know, being gay isn't a choice.


----------



## Rasha

Twitter is actually kind of stupid. we used it once in a group to test if it's good enough to arrange online meetings back in college, the results were horrendous


----------



## mintellect

davidlblack said:


> 1: I hate summer for the most part, winter/cold weather FTW.
> 2: A lot of my friends are like "Omg why do you hate gay people" when I don't. I'm just not a huge supporter of it, so that annoys me...
> 3: ACNL related: I hate Julian and Stitches
> 4: I hate minecraft for the most part
> 5: I hate a lot of PC/minecraft-like games, actually. You can build whatever the heck you want with legos AND you could put it on display AND have it in real life.
> 6: I actually liked the first three Stars Wars movies (1/2/3)
> 7: Pewdiepie is stupid (The only videos by him i watch are the Reading Mean Comments, those are funny)
> 8: I don't like COD (I saw this hilarious negative review of ACNL on amazon where the dude said "I bought this game because my parents bought me this game for my 13th birthday. I love videogames ever since I got into call of duty black ops 2. After playing this I was shocked: all you do is play as a kid in a town with a bunch of cute animals. I kept figuring that ton nook would give me an ak-74u and add an airstrike killstream on the elephant and bear but it never happened. Sorry but not a single explosions means not a good game. Back too call of duty!!!!!! 0/6 stars." Thats the whole review lol)
> 
> Also I'm a Christian and while I don't agree with gay rights I don't hate gay people. It's their decision to be gay just like its mine to be Christian.



#8 was probably like a nine year old. What an idiot.
Oh wait he says he's 13... he's lying. Only explanation.
And I agree with the last gay Stevens completely. I don't support gayness but if you're gay you can be my friend.
...well, I do sort of support gayness, because gay is another word for happy. And I support happiness!
And if being gay makes you happy, then I support that. I just don't support gayness.
...this makes no sense lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Magic Marshmallow said:


> #8 was probably like a nine year old. What an idiot.
> Oh wait he says he's 13... he's lying. Only explanation.
> And I agree with the last gay Stevens completely. I don't support gayness but if you're gay you can be my friend.
> ...well, I do sort of support gayness, because gay is another word for happy. And I support happiness!
> And if being gay makes you happy, then I support that. I just don't support gayness.
> ...this makes no sense lol.



oh, come on. obvious troll is obvious.

also, "gayness" just sounds stupid. what IS gayness? if you're just referring to people attracted to the opposite sex, just say homosexuality or lgbt+.


----------



## Brackets

davidlblack said:


> Also I'm a Christian and while I don't agree with gay rights I don't hate gay people. It's their decision to be gay just like its mine to be Christian.



If you don't want them to have human rights then I don't see how you don't hate them. Plus it's not a decision to be gay.


----------



## g u m m i

I don't like Pewdiepie, either. He's annoying TnT


----------



## Akimari

Brackets said:


> If you don't want them to have human rights then I don't see how you don't hate them. Plus it's not a decision to be gay.



Someone grab the extinguisher cuz this is gonna turn into a flame war. Though I do agree that when someone says they dont support gay people/gay rights they need to be pretty specific in what they mean. Do you just not support the way that they were born? Do you not support the idea of gay people being given the right to marriage and every other important benefit that occurs with a marriage license that any person should be entitled to? Do you just not support people of the same sex being together or do you not support them being treated decently and having protection against verbal and physical abuse that many states and ownerships don't provide? 

It's a very vague thing to just say "I don't support gay people" and it's also very ignorant to say that it's just "their choice." Please, don't listen to the 12 year old queerplatonicunicornkindemisexualhalfmoonbloodchildofchrist people on Tumblr who say that you can choose to be these things - you can't. So someone being gay is NOT the same as someone choosing to align themselves with the beliefs of Christianity nor is it the same as someone choosing to not support the struggle for protection and rights of gay people.

This got lengthy, but I digress.


----------



## mintellect

Brackets said:


> If you don't want them to have human rights then I don't see how you don't hate them. Plus it's not a decision to be gay.



I'm not 100% sure what kind of "gay" you're referring to, but I mean when people fall in love with the same sex. It's your choice who you fall in love with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



g u m m i said:


> I don't like Pewdiepie, either. He's annoying TnT



I've heard he talks about  stuff like d!cks and whatnot and uses it as humor and people think it's funny.
No thanks.

I like to keep my life clean so I watch youtubers who usually don't talk about things like that and curse, such as PBG.
But if you want to watch Pewdiepie I won't judge you. Tbh I never watched one of his videos.


----------



## Brackets

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm not 100% sure what kind of "gay" you're referring to, but I mean when people fall in love with the same sex. It's your choice who you fall in love with.



Um, you don't just wake up one day and go 'ok from now on I'm going to fall in love with people of the same sex!' It's just how you are. When did you decide to be straight?


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> Um, you don't just wake up one day and go 'ok from now on I'm going to fall in love with people of the same sex!' It's just how you are. When did you decide to be straight?



hai i've missed you.

and, yeah pretty much. if you're meaning gay as its old meaning happy and such then it makes no sense lol.


----------



## Celestefey

It's funny how it's only straight people who think that people choose to be gay. Hm. 

I mean it's not like I woke up and thought one day: "I like girls." It was more of a sudden realisation thing. Like I always... Liked other girls, but I just sort of shrugged it off. Then, when I learned a little bit more about different sexualities, I realised, hey, I'm bisexual, that definition totally fits who I am. And that's the case with most people really. I didn't CHOOSE to be this way. Nobody does.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't like Minecraft


----------



## Llust

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I'm not 100% sure what kind of "gay" you're referring to, but I mean when people fall in love with the same sex. It's your choice who you fall in love with.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard he talks about  stuff like d!cks and whatnot and uses it as humor and people think it's funny.
> No thanks.
> 
> I like to keep my life clean so I watch youtubers who usually don't talk about things like that and curse, such as PBG.
> But if you want to watch Pewdiepie I won't judge you. Tbh I never watched one of his videos.



its true that his vids obviously contain profanity, but he's not that bad of a youtuber. i've been watching his vids since around 2011 i believe and his humor isn't that typical dirty humor from highschool guys or something, its unique i guess..but he's not that immature imo


----------



## Midoriya

I personally don't watch Pewdiepie so I can't say anything bad about him, but it does seem like some people tend to stay away from his kind of humor.  Some people, not all mind you


----------



## ams

davidlblack said:


> Also I'm a Christian and while I don't agree with gay rights I don't hate gay people. It's their decision to be gay just like its mine to be Christian.



That's ok. I don't believe in Christian rights. It's so weird that you guys think you should have the same rights as non-Christians just because you happen to also be human beings.


----------



## RLinksoul

Out of the first four seasons of Digimon that I've seen, Tamers is my least favorite. Although not too far from Frontier.

With anime, entertainment and enjoyment are a big part of things, so I can excuse certain levels of bad writing if I like the characters or the action. Tamers started out incredibly mundane, almost like a slice of life show that just happens to have Digimon in it.

Out of the first four goggleheads Takato was always my least favorite for the same reason I don't like characters like Shinji Ikari and Madoka Kaname. As much as I understand their meek personalities and the settings they get thrust in, I don't find them enjoyable. I'd rather watch an "unrealistic" protagonist grow and learn things and go from being immature and naive to courageous and strong. Takato is actually the best example since Tamers is still a kids show and DOES allow him to grow. Then again the other characters in Tamers weren't all that interesting.

Then there's the second half. Putting this in spoilers since a certain someone who posted above me is currently watching and I don't want to spoil it.


Spoiler



I am a huge disliker of taking kids shows and making them dark and edgy, and of things called "Deconstructions", and boy does Tamers do that. The whole Beelzemon thing and D-Reaper thing was just... unpleasant. Not to mention the role that Jeri/Juri gets handed as a result of it. And why exactly are they willing to go through all that trouble to bring Impmon back with them? All he ever did was antagonize them.

And of course there's Ryo, Mr. Obscure Japanese Supplementary Material Most Likely Thrown In To Promote Something. Apparently he was from a Wonderswan game that never came to the U.S., so a lot of Western viewers were baffled by his appearance.



As for Frontier, the worst things about it are the much loathed Royal Knights saga and the fact that the one female protagonist never gets to do anything of value. I was actually okay with the whole "The kids turn into Digimon" thing, and I liked that the show went back to a more traditional setting with the main characters stranded in the Digital World.


----------



## hemming1996

Illuminati is real, but it doesn't kill people or plan to make a NWO
Why did Tupac die? He got murdered (not by illuminati)
Why does Jay Z use that damn symbol? Because its popular with his teenage fans
Who planned 9/11? Not the American Government

The reason the Masons/Illuminati don't let members in without the assurance they are not crazy from 2 other members is so nutjobs who believe that crap can't get in.


----------



## Munna

Beige said:


> ^ The makeup thing is so true. I look absolutely hideous with makeup on. I mean, I'm ugly usually but if I wear makeup it look like i actually CARE that i'm ugly and just failed to try and look good. If I don't wear it people just think I just don't care about my appearence, lmao



That was sad and made me laugh at the same time.

It confused my emotions (she thinks she is ugly=sad! But that's a clever solution to the scenario=impressed! "if I wear makeup it look like I actually CARE that I'm ugly and just failed to try and look good" hilarious & sad!)

I think you may also be a perfectionist. 

I know I did the same with grades. If I knew I was going to get less than 60% and bomb something, I would not answer, because I felt it was more embarrassing to try and still fail anyway, preferring to get an obvious zero, where no one could claim that I tried and failed anyway.

I normally got above 85% so anything lower to a perfectionist feels like a small death.

That in itself is an unpopular opinion, but to those with perfectionism & anxiety, I suppose it's quite a common way of thinking.


----------



## Sanaki

today's tv shows are overrated.


----------



## hemming1996

Magic Marshmallow said:


> #8 was probably like a nine year old. What an idiot.
> Oh wait he says he's 13... he's lying. Only explanation.
> And I agree with the last gay Stevens completely. I don't support gayness but if you're gay you can be my friend.
> ...well, I do sort of support gayness, because gay is another word for happy. And I support happiness!
> And if being gay makes you happy, then I support that. I just don't support gayness.
> ...this makes no sense lol.


Lolwut. They don't choose to be gay. They don't think "I think being gay is cool so I'm going to be gay"
It doesn't make sense, your whole post is a contradiction. You support 'gayness' (hmmm...) but you don't. You will support friends who are gay, but not accept that they are gay.
Alright, you don't support gays, but what annoys me is when people are laughed at, hurt or even killed because of it.

I don't know your age but if you don't yet understand that not everything is a choice then you are probably not over the age of 13 either.


----------



## Sanaki

Magic Marshmallow said:


> #8 was probably like a nine year old. What an idiot.
> Oh wait he says he's 13... he's lying. Only explanation.
> And I agree with the last gay Stevens completely. I don't support gayness but if you're gay you can be my friend.
> ...well, I do sort of support gayness, because gay is another word for happy. And I support happiness!
> And if being gay makes you happy, then I support that. I just don't support gayness.
> ...this makes no sense lol.



You should just refrain from these types of topics since you clearly don't know what you are talking about..


----------



## mintellect

...Okay, I've clearly made a fool out of myself, so how about we talk about something else.

I agree with the disliking makeup thing. I've never liked makeup. I only wear it for really special occasions.

Movie theaters are fun, but there's never anything I'm interested in watching. I don't really like watching movies.

Cats are better than dogs.

I really dislike how everything is becoming digital now. I like video games, but stuff like all digital money I don't want. Like, what if something crashes or something and all the digital money is lost? You can't rely entirely on digital things.


----------



## Shimmer

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I really dislike how everything is becoming digital now. I like video games, but stuff like all digital money I don't want. Like, what if something crashes or something and all the digital money is lost? You can't rely entirely on digital things.



I used to think the same way but you can lose/damage physical things as well. Nothing is really safe. xP


----------



## Corrie

I really love the look of Asian fashion and really wish more stores here had it. I live in the suburbs so you have limited options when it comes to different styles. You can order online though, so that's at least a good thing... even if shipping is expensive.


----------



## RLinksoul

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I really dislike how everything is becoming digital now.



It's always annoying having my brother want to borrow money from me, but every time I try to borrow from him, he doesn't have physical money.

Also, I don't feel good about having digital games, like 3DS downloads. My old laptop corrupted my SD Card once and it resulted in me losing all of my saves in games like Ace Attorney Dual Destines and Ocarina of Time 3D. I'm just glad I didn't have to buy the DLC for the former, and all of my menu themes again.


----------



## Alienfish

Elin said:


> today's tv shows are overrated.



YES. It's like everyone is like.. WATCH THIS ON THIS ONLINE SERVICES SOO GOOD.  no.

also Florence + The Machine is like the most overrated band ever

feel free to kill me lol


----------



## Shimmer

I've been reading about Greek Gods and learning more about the stories lately. I find it very interesting and fun. However I can't bring myself to legit believe in them yet. It's more that I WANT to believe and WANT them to be real.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

People shouldn't wear what they want. I know there's this whole body positivity thing, and it's great and amazing, but I don't agree with how they protest dressing for your body type. Yes, clothes are cut for thin people. I hate that. But not everyone looks good in everything, even thin people. You will feel and look so much better if you dress in clothes that flatter your body shape. Best of all, it will also feel more comfortable. It's not a body shaming thing. People just come in lots of shapes and sizes. You can't expect things to look good on everyone who wears them.


----------



## radical6

School is fun


----------



## chronic

if you have nothing to say then don't speak. surrender unto silence.


----------



## Princess

1. I don't like the show Friends


----------



## monokumafan999

1. I hate TV today. There are way too many bad shows on TV. I rarely watch TV. And if there is a show which I  do like, I prefer to just watch it on PC or something. I think I would have watched more TV when there was less lazy writing or girls shows in comparison to shows like in the 90's, early 00's, and on Fox Kids and Jetix (Yes, I still remember those channels). When they announced that Disney Channel would air in The Netherlands, I was so hyped because I thought they were going to air many cartoons. I was incredibly disappointed when I found out it was all girl's shows. The only shows I would enjoy on there were Wizards of Waverly Place and Zack & Cody. Still, I think anime hasn't dropped in quality. But that's rarely getting aired on TV here in The Netherlands.

2. I may sound like a grandpa, but I don't like smartphones. Well, not for what they can do, but for the people they make them for. These things are everywhere, people are addicted to them and some just even buy them to do plain simple things. And kids from merely 4-5 years old get their first smartphone at that age. I got one for my 12th birthday. Except for the first day, I rarely use it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Fraternity guys are awesome. They are some of the nicest people I've met. 
also I like...

nevermind I'm not going to be responsible for poisoning the youth


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

monokumafan999 said:


> 1. I hate TV today. There are way too many bad shows on TV. I rarely watch TV. And if there is a show which I  do like, I prefer to just watch it on PC or something. I think I would have watched more TV when there was less lazy writing or girls shows in comparison to shows like in the 90's, early 00's, and on Fox Kids and Jetix (Yes, I still remember those channels). When they announced that Disney Channel would air in The Netherlands, I was so hyped because I thought they were going to air many cartoons. I was incredibly disappointed when I found out it was all girl's shows. The only shows I would enjoy on there were Wizards of Waverly Place and Zack & Cody. Still, I think anime hasn't dropped in quality. But that's rarely getting aired on TV here in The Netherlands.
> 
> 2. I may sound like a grandpa, but I don't like smartphones. Well, not for what they can do, but for the people they make them for. These things are everywhere, people are addicted to them and some just even buy them to do plain simple things. And kids from merely 4-5 years old get their first smartphone at that age. I got one for my 12th birthday. Except for the first day, I rarely use it.


what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> Fraternity guys are awesome. They are some of the nicest people I've met.
> also I like...
> 
> fight me



i'm confused


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

nevermind I'm not going to be responsible for poisoning the youth


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Nuclear Bingo said:


> people hate it because they think its misogynistic



ok


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

-I think Sonic '06 was a good game. *ducks to avoid the knives being thrown at me*
-I have never played Splatoon, nor do I ever want to.
-Lastly, I think all the cranky villagers in Animal Crossing are adorable.
Yes, even Harry.


----------



## chronic

WHOOPS! 

I guess we'll go ahead and delete that. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Artinus

1) I dislike being used by people
2) I don't like watching TV, here in Aus, all we have are ads, ads, ads, Tony Abott, ads... I prefer to watch Anime or shows I like on the net.
3) I dislike Australian Internet. I have built a computer which could take on any game from now to and for the next 3-5 year+ But my internet is the worse, average at 1.6mb/s download 
4) I dislike leaving things to the last minute. I am a huuuge procrastinator, I don't like it, but also I can't help it. I always do it.
5) ... I could keep going, but here's some


----------



## naelyn

I'm a Christian and I'm 100percent okay with homosexuality and transgender. I'm not attarcted to girls si I can understand why a guy wouldnt be either. And if you're uncomfortable with what you were given at birth and expected to play a certain role because of it, who cares! It'a your life. you only have
 one. Do what makes you happy.

I hate coffee, mocha, lattes etc. they are all gross. It's a big thing now though to like that stuff for whatever reason but not me. I'll just drink chocolate milk.


----------



## Xeno1000

naelyn said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm 100percent okay with homosexuality and transgender. I'm not attarcted to girls si I can understand why a guy wouldnt be either. And if you're uncomfortable with what you were given at birth and expected to play a certain role because of it, who cares! It'a your life. you only have
> one. Do what makes you happy.
> 
> I hate coffee, mocha, lattes etc. they are all gross. It's a big thing now though to like that stuff for whatever reason but not me. I'll just drink chocolate milk.



I don't think it's that unpopular to be Christian and feel that way nowadays. I'm Christian and I'm cool with people being them. It's their life they can do whatever they want with it, who am I to judge. My brother is gay and I don't care. He is a jerk though sometimes and I dislike him for that reason. But that's just typical sibling stuff.


----------



## pafupafu

cats are 10000x better than dogs
bioshock 2 was more fun than bioshock 1
steven universe and gravity falls is boring
gender identity should be respected whether you understand it or not

i tried to avoid posting my opinions on equality and all that, so no flamewars start eheh


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

pafupafu said:


> steven universe and gravity falls is boring



*GASP*

Though I agree with everything else you say, haha. Enjoy BioShock 1's atmosphere and story better than 2 or 3, though the gameplay is incredibly dated.


----------



## hemming1996

Not really unpopular because I thought everyone hates Windows as a company but Windows Phone is the worst phone I have ever had and any attempt at trying to save it will fail.
I am fine with my iPhone. Never again, Windows. Never again.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^this pretty much

they are.. ugly and i hate that interface like it's enough on my laptop


----------



## hemming1996

Moko said:


> ^^^this pretty much
> 
> they are.. ugly and i hate that interface like it's enough on my laptop



Yeah not to mention the lack of apps, sure they have added some apps 
But when you can't even convince major apps on your OS though there are millions of WP owners who have waited for those apps so long there is a problem...


----------



## Acruoxil

I don't really think I have any unpopular opinions O: 

Following up to OP's opinions:

1. I don't like watching TV either. I just stream shows on the internet or download movies I wanna watch.
2. Shorts are nice. I am actually wearing one right now, and being a guy I occasionally shave my legs c:
3. I play a lot of Clash of Clans and call a lot of people, and I also use it to text people and to access forums like Bell Tree, so I use it quite a bit. 
4. I have social media, but I barely use it. I only use Facebook, just to stay connected with irl friends I'm not good enough friends with. Classmates, for example.
5. I don't really mind having a girlfriend in High School, though I'm pretty sure it won't work out in the end due to university and stuff.


----------



## Corrie

Moko said:


> ^^^this pretty much
> 
> they are.. ugly and i hate that interface like it's enough on my laptop



The Windows 8 styled interface is freaky ugly. I hate the design of it. Even on Xbox or phones. The blocky look just doesn't do it for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dilute said:


> 1. I don't like watching TV either. I just stream shows on the internet or download movies I wanna watch.



True story. Screw TV and their intense advertisements.

- - - Post Merge - - -



monokumafan999 said:


> 2. I may sound like a grandpa, but I don't like smartphones. Well, not for what they can do, but for the people they make them for. These things are everywhere, people are addicted to them and some just even buy them to do plain simple things. And kids from merely 4-5 years old get their first smartphone at that age. I got one for my 12th birthday. Except for the first day, I rarely use it.



I got my first one when I was 18. 
But yes, I hate how obsessed everyone is with their phones. I cannot seem to hang out with anyone without them interrupting me to text. It's fine if it's an emergency but if not, it can wait. It legit ticks me off when someone pulls out their phone while I'm talking to them.


----------



## Aesthetic

- friends isn't that great
- breaking bad isn't that great
- frosting and icing = gross


----------



## AmericanBeauty

I have ones most seem to disagree with...PLEASE tell me someone feels the same way!

1. I never found the appeal in the Harry Potter series (movies & books). I always said I hated it, but I'm trying to grow some sort of respect for it.
2. I love mustard and pesto. Mayonnaise and ketchup are disgusting. 
3. Beyonc? is ridiculously overrated.
4. The words "moist" and "ointment" don't bother me. 
5. I support Donald Trump running for presidency. I hope he wins.
6. I hate Peter Pan with the passion of a thousand fiery suns.
7. Country music is disgusting and needs to stop.
8. I don't understand why people treat breast cancer as if it is the plague. Why can't other diseases like Hemophilia or adhd be treated the same way? Why don't those people get walks or an entire month dedicated to their illnesses. Sure they do, but it's not advertised. (Please note I certainly do understand the severity and destructiveness of breast cancer, as someone close to me struggles with it. I just feel other illnesses should be recognized the same way.)


----------



## hemming1996

Dogs are better than cats


----------



## Alienfish

@AmericanBeauty

"3. Beyonc? is ridiculously overrated.
4. The words "moist" and "ointment" don't bother me. "

I agree with those. Beyonce is just crap to me and those words are just.. words idk I don't care

- - - Post Merge - - -

And about phones I still have some old Nokia I got ages ago. Texting and calling is enough for me. Sure I would probably get a smartphone whenever I need a new one but yeah I love how obsessed some people are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also most of the Disney movies are overrated as hell, especially Lion King and those 90s ones.


----------



## freakoid

eating out isn't that great


----------



## bigger34

hemming1996 said:


> Dogs are better than cats ������



This.

And I don't like my phone that much. 
I hate starbucks. 
Chocolate is disgusting.
PLL, The Walking Dead, and LOTR are boring to me (The Walking Dead game was great however).
I absolutely can't stand Adventure Time and Steven Universe.


----------



## Alienfish

freakoid said:


> eating out isn't that great



it depends. it sucks if it's expensive and food is s*it though


----------



## Shimmer

freakoid said:


> eating out isn't that great



Yes, I agree with you. I prefer to cook my own food.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate most female perfumes and body sprays. However, I like men's. 
Maybe it's just due to the fact that my mom and my sister overuse theirs to the point where my nose stings and burns. The guys I hang with smell so freaking good and do not overuse theirs.


----------



## abc123wee

1. Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass are AMAZING! (In my opinion)
2. I hated it when people in middle school said they were "depressed" even though they were obviously saying it just because they thought it was cool.
3. With a few exceptions, I mainly watch Youtube in place of TV.
4. I think Youtube is better now then it ever was. It used to be just Youtube poops and stuff like that, now there's so many options. (Trust me, I've been watching Youtube videos since 2008)
5. The Animal Crossing board game looks dumb (but HHD looks AWESOME!)
6. I'm really getting tired of all the unoriginal "comedic top 10" Youtuber clones.


----------



## tumut

Blue eyes are overrated
2D Zelda games are for the most part much better than 3D ones. 
Winter/Fall are the best seasons. I can't stand warm weather.
Spiders aren't scary, just gross. The fuzzy ones are actually pretty cute.
The Sonic Franchise as a whole is actually pretty terrible.
I hate Vines, they're not funny at all. 
Rap is for criminals. (joke)


----------



## axo

1. I hate rebels because they feel the need to step out of line to be noticed. THERE ARE OTHER WAYS. Honestly, you don't have to ruin things for everyone else because you want attention
2. I HATE Margo Roth Spielberg. She is such an attention (am I allowed to say this word? I'll censor it just in case) wh*** Literally leading Q on a wild goose chase just to say "Yeah I don't like you , you're a stalker." HE GENUINELY THOUGHT YOU WERE AMAZING YOU B****


----------



## Esphas

piimisu isnt a law abiding citizen


----------



## ams

Lixx said:


> Blue eyes are overrated
> 2D Zelda games are for the most part much better than 3D ones.
> Winter/Fall are the best seasons. I can't stand warm weather.
> Spiders aren't scary, just gross. The fuzzy ones are actually pretty cute.
> The Sonic Franchise as a whole is actually pretty terrible.
> I hate Vines, they're not funny at all.
> Rap is for criminals. (joke)



Definitely agree with all of these except that my eyes are not overrated


----------



## Alolan_Apples

AmericanBeauty said:


> I have ones most seem to disagree with...PLEASE tell me someone feels the same way!
> 
> 1. I never found the appeal in the Harry Potter series (movies & books). I always said I hated it, but I'm trying to grow some sort of respect for it.
> 2. I love mustard and pesto. Mayonnaise and ketchup are disgusting.
> 3. Beyonc? is ridiculously overrated.
> 4. The words "moist" and "ointment" don't bother me.
> 5. I support Donald Trump running for presidency. I hope he wins.
> 6. I hate Peter Pan with the passion of a thousand fiery suns.
> 7. Country music is disgusting and needs to stop.
> 8. I don't understand why people treat breast cancer as if it is the plague. Why can't other diseases like Hemophilia or adhd be treated the same way? Why don't those people get walks or an entire month dedicated to their illnesses. Sure they do, but it's not advertised. (Please note I certainly do understand the severity and destructiveness of breast cancer, as someone close to me struggles with it. I just feel other illnesses should be recognized the same way.)



I kinda agree that the Harry Potter franchise is quite overrated. Not to mention, but the girls in the Gryffindor house are ugly. It's not the actresses that portrayed them. It's the school uniforms that make them uglier.

I do disagree with the country music though. But I prefer Latin American music over any music.


----------



## riummi

abc123wee said:


> 1. Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass are AMAZING! (In my opinion)
> 2. I hated it when people in middle school said they were "depressed" even though they were obviously saying it just because they thought it was cool.
> 3. With a few exceptions, I mainly watch Youtube in place of TV.
> 4. I think Youtube is better now then it ever was. It used to be just Youtube poops and stuff like that, now there's so many options. (Trust me, I've been watching Youtube videos since 2008)
> 5. The Animal Crossing board game looks dumb (but HHD looks AWESOME!)
> 6. I'm really getting tired of all the unoriginal "comedic top 10" Youtuber clones.



B-but I was really depressed in middle school ;-;
Totally agree with YouTube though!


----------



## Llust

minecraft is actually really enjoyable, especially on public servers. its not just for nerds and little kids, shut up


----------



## Shimmer

I seem to be the only one who doesn't care about the VMAs.


----------



## Albuns

riummi said:


> B-but I was really depressed in middle school ;-;
> Totally agree with YouTube though!



I was depressed during the midpoint of 6th grade up to around 7th grade because I realized how horrible it is to get older.
Though, some people do say things just to get attention.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I don't see how people find babies cute. They look really weird and all they ever do is sleep, eat, s**t and puke.


----------



## tui

Generation 1 of Skins was the worst; 2 and 3 were much better


----------



## DynosaurDollie

I am not anti-bullying..let me explain I am pro coping. I was bullied for years (even by two teachers) and also dealt with the death of a sibiling and loss of my mobility (regained some but not all) all in jr. high/ high school, and I am still so frustarted by the anti-bullying deal. I feel people would do much better if we taught them how to cope with stupid jerks, because the reality is no matter how often we tell them to be nice to others there will still be a great many jerks. Working customer service you'll deal with jerks a lot of 'em and you can't tell them just to be nice, or go to an adult (especially if you are the adult). But we can teach our children how to cope, build self esteem, and work as a community to brush these jerks off. We need to work more on controling our actions rather than controlling others. That doesn't mean I'm for bullying either, but a lot of people I know don't know how to cope...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I also think that parents should pay more attention to what their child is posting, and wearing and just general life. Eat dinner as a family and talk to each other... we've forgotten how to talk it seems.


----------



## Shimmer

DynosaurDollie said:


> I am not anti-bullying..let me explain I am pro coping. I was bullied for years (even by two teachers) and also dealt with the death of a sibiling and loss of my mobility (regained some but not all) all in jr. high/ high school, and I am still so frustarted by the anti-bullying deal. I feel people would do much better if we taught them how to cope with stupid jerks, because the reality is no matter how often we tell them to be nice to others there will still be a great many jerks. Working customer service you'll deal with jerks a lot of 'em and you can't tell them just to be nice, or go to an adult (especially if you are the adult). But we can teach our children how to cope, build self esteem, and work as a community to brush these jerks off. We need to work more on controling our actions rather than controlling others. That doesn't mean I'm for bullying either, but a lot of people I know don't know how to cope...



I agree 100% with you! The only advice for bullying that I've heard people say is "ignore them" but most of the time, that advice is worthless. It's one of those things that are easier said than done.


----------



## Alienfish

I like going to the movies alone. I prefer to just sit and suck it all in and get the best experience from it without people around you trying to talk to you.


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Moko said:


> I like going to the movies alone. I prefer to just sit and suck it all in and get the best experience from it without people around you trying to talk to you.



I also love movies by myself... best escape.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I agree 100% with you! The only advice for bullying that I've heard people say is "ignore them" but most of the time, that advice is worthless. It's one of those things that are easier said than done.



It really is, we either ignore the problem or focus on the wrong portion of the problem and victimise rather than empower. Coping strategies are helpful for a million other things to including but not limited too, jerk supervisors, general adult stress, unexpected problems. I wish we would focus on our own actions rather than the other persons because there's nothing we can do about their behaviour.


----------



## Alienfish

DynosaurDollie said:


> I also love movies by myself... best escape.



yeah especially when they screen old gems rarely shown in the theaters... dat feel bro.

also i don't mind watching films with other people but if they cant keep quiet i'm just getting annoyed unless it's supposed to be a fun comedy.

and not many peeps share my movie taste (it's become quite obscure during the years i've been taking film studies) so it's like.. can i just get this one esacpe alone?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Moko said:


> yeah especially when they screen old gems rarely shown in the theaters... dat feel bro.
> 
> also i don't mind watching films with other people but if they cant keep quiet i'm just getting annoyed unless it's supposed to be a fun comedy.
> 
> and not many peeps share my movie taste (it's become quite obscure during the years i've been taking film studies) so it's like.. can i just get this one esacpe alone?



ahhhh yes! out theatre does a bunch of old movies esp. around Christmas


----------



## Alienfish

The Hidden Owl said:


> ahhhh yes! out theatre does a bunch of old movies esp. around Christmas



we have this 'Cinematheque' here that shows a lot of oldies and random obscure stuff so whenever they screen good **** I go there. It's a nice feeling just being there by yourself and focus fully on a film.. ahh


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Pokemon isn't addicting
Jeans > Shorts
Football is not one of the best American Sports


----------



## bigger34

Pokemon is a boring and repetitive series.
City Folk was my favorite AC game.
I don't like Splatoon.
I love freezing cold. My room is like a meat locker right now. <3
My favorite color is White, and yes it is a color.


----------



## Rasha

Rosalina is overrated


----------



## Albuns

I have never touched a Wii U or played the new Smash Bros.


----------



## Bjork

i love real housewives


----------



## mintellect

I don't get why people want or love big breasts.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't get why people want or love big breasts.


they make a nice headrest or shelf


----------



## rubyy

i fkn hate bacon


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't get why people want or love big breasts.



what?! blasphemy


----------



## Shimmer

bigger34 said:


> I love freezing cold. My room is like a meat locker right now. <3



I do too! 
I hate when the house is hot during winter. Like isn't winter so that you can wear all of your fluffy sweaters? I can't do that if the house is so hot I need to wear t-shirts. It defeats the purpose of having warm clothes. Our house is always so freaking hot. It sucks. :C


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't get why people want or love big breasts.



style made easy


----------



## Albuns

piimisu said:


> style made easy



Flat is justice though


----------



## DynosaurDollie

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I don't get why people want or love big breasts.



They bounce!! And Jiggle, and make good pillows, and an effective shelf.. and amuse me, they make great distractions, and I could go on for hours since I feel boobs are fantastic, but I won't. A lot of people don't really like big bouncing boobs and that's okay. =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



piimisu said:


> style made easy



Not always, trying to fit them into tops and keep them in there can be a challenge, and trying to look professional or covered can also prove to be a challenge. I still love 'em but they can make clothes challenging. Oh! and tops always get pulled up and are a bit shorter since extra fabric is needed to cover the area...


----------



## piichinu

like having two jigglypuffs on ur chest


----------



## Shimmer

I love how bras become two extra pockets. C:


----------



## Acruoxil

DynosaurDollie said:


> They bounce!! And Jiggle, and make good pillows, and an effective shelf.. and amuse me, they make great distractions, and I could go on for hours since I feel boobs are fantastic, but I won't. A lot of people don't really like big bouncing boobs and that's okay. =)



You're right! But it's really a bother for most women, or so I've been told by my female friends. They make running tedious, and they're not as easy to take care of, and stared at by random people is kind of awkward? Iunno.

For me, big boobs are attractive, yes, but I absolutely do not have any kind of preference when it comes to breast size.


----------



## Athera

They kill your back and you can't fit into any cute tops


----------



## Acruoxil

^ yess, that too :/


----------



## Alienfish

piichinu said:


> like having two jigglypuffs on ur chest



lol that be awkward

for my part i dont really care.


----------



## RainbowPanda

Beardo said:


> Anime isn't all that great
> I don't like small dogs, like at all
> Babies, children, and most people for that matter are annoying
> Chocolate isn't that great
> I despise most "popular" YouTubers. Not because they're popular, but because they're annoying and their fanbases are even more annoying.
> I'm tired of people thinking they're so different for not "being obsessed with their phone" and not being on social media. You really aren't a special snowflake, hun
> Rompers or whatever are super ugly
> Celebrities are humans too, so it pisses me off when people harass them just because they're famous
> If one more teenage girl thinks they're quirky for liking pizza and having a netflix account, I will kill them



My response:
Anime isn't all that great--* I quite like anime, and find Japanese culture interesting, buuuut... I just can't watch it all the time. I find it harder to watch videos than read things like blog entries.*
I don't like small dogs, like at all- *Yeah, they're more scary than larger dogs because they run and jump everywhere o.e
Babies, children, and most people for that matter are annoying- I have a baby sister, and she's really adorable, despite throwing up all over me a few times. I don't plan to have kids though. I find children quite annoying too. *
Chocolate isn't that great. *NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I disagree O-o*
I despise most "popular" YouTubers. Not because they're popular, but because they're annoying and their fanbases are even more annoying. * PewDiePie. He gets paid way more than he should for playing incredibly boring games and screaming like a 5 year old girl every 10 seconds about pixels on a computer screen. Wow, I'm terrified.His fans are worse. *
I'm tired of people thinking they're so different for not "being obsessed with their phone" and not being on social media. You really aren't a special snowflake, hun I just hate it when people in general think they're a special snowflake in general. Yeah, we are told we're all special when we're kids, but no need to declare it to the entire world 5000 times. I don't use much social media, apart from Tumblr (ACNL posts every now and then and other things), Instagram (love sharing pictures and talking to friends), YouTube and Blogger sites (I'm a Blogger). Besides, I'm probably moving out of the country soon, without social media I'd lose all my friends and would have no way to stay in touch with them. 
Rompers or whatever are super ugly- *No clue what they are.*
Celebrities are humans too, so it pisses me off when people harass them just because they're famous *Yes. When I used to play Animal Jam, everyone thought that anyone who makes YouTube videos is some sort of massive celebrity. It's not that hard to fill a form and record your screen walking around with a pixel animal and talking.*
If one more teenage girl thinks they're quirky for liking pizza and having a netflix account, I will kill them* I agree.*


----------



## visibleghost

the social part of eating is a real pain. it's fine to listen to other people talk but i rarely talk unless someone asks me something. i'm trying to eat, not have a conversation ):<


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd

1. I think rap music sounds terrible
2. Steven Universe is really boring to me
3. I really love being around children


----------



## mogyay

i hate cheese


----------



## EmilieArts

Rats are the best


----------



## Mao

Cara delevinge is ridiculously overrated. Don't get me wrong though, she _is_ pretty


----------



## Celestefey

Moko said:


> I like going to the movies alone. I prefer to just sit and suck it all in and get the best experience from it without people around you trying to talk to you.



If I had any confidence, I'd go to the cinema by myself too, but I'd be way too anxious haha. ;v; I hate going to the cinema with some people because they just talk OVER the film and ask questions and it's like... Maybe you should be watching the film and you'd understand what's going on then?


----------



## Minni

I think ferrero rocher is vile! >.>


----------



## Alienfish

Celestefey said:


> If I had any confidence, I'd go to the cinema by myself too, but I'd be way too anxious haha. ;v; I hate going to the cinema with some people because they just talk OVER the film and ask questions and it's like... Maybe you should be watching the film and you'd understand what's going on then?



It's not that bad.. well I mostly go to this one here that shows oldies/obscure/rarely shown stuff and a lot of people go alone. I can understand big theaters being awk (well, i did go watch a Grateful Dead concert alone once) but yeah that too. It's like... stfu and enjoy it we can talk later lel


----------



## Shimmer

I love how much free stuff you can find online.


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I love how much free stuff you can find online.



me too especially expensive books you need for classes


----------



## Shimmer

Moko said:


> me too especially expensive books you need for classes



YES. That's the best stuff. Saves SO much money.

I like it because I like the feeling of "teamwork" of everyone helping others find stuff for free. and the free stuff


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> YES. That's the best stuff. Saves SO much money.
> 
> I like it because I like the feeling of "teamwork" of everyone helping others find stuff for free. and the free stuff



yeah i remember one film studies book i p much had to get physical though expensive af though.

we have a lot of stuff legally online actually but smh whenever we actually need a physical book it's either way too expensive or obscure


----------



## mintellect

I hate group projects. I'd rather work on my own than with a bunch of kids below my skill level.
Sadly I'll have to get used it it, we do a LOT of group work in 7th grade.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I hate group projects. I'd rather work on my own than with a bunch of kids below my skill level.
> Sadly I'll have to get used it it, we do a LOT of group work in 7th grade.



me too or when you have to do like 90% of the work because you actually want a good grade


----------



## mintellect

Dark brown eyes are the prettiest eyes.
Contacts aren't that bad. Most of the time I don't even feel them in my eyes and they aren't that hard to take care of.
If you're worried about cleaning them incorrectly, just get the ones you throw out daily.
Cats are better than dogs,


----------



## Acruoxil

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Dark brown eyes are the prettiest eyes.



Funny you say that; I have Dark Brown eyes and I don't like them. Take mine pls


----------



## tamagotchi

valentines day is the best


----------



## bigger34

I love reading.
I don't like the Xbox.
Hazel and Ice Blue eyes are the prettiest <3
I don't like Sundays.
I don't care about Netflix one bit.


----------



## mitzelflx

Steven Universe isn't that great of a show. It's good, just not super great as people make it out to be. Plus steven is an intolerable protagonist.

Also, AC:CF is the worst animal crossing game ever. Fight me i dare u.






No seriously tho, if you like accf thats fine I just thought it got boring really quickly.


----------



## bigger34

mitzelflx said:


> Steven Universe isn't that great of a show. It's good, just not super great as people make it out to be. Plus steven is an intolerable protagonist.



Finally someone agrees with me. ;w;


----------



## piichinu

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Dark brown eyes are the prettiest eyes.


100% agree, in fact i dont like those generic blue eyes (not like the ones in my avatar). i think theyre boring and overrated


----------



## mintellect

Sonic isn't that bad.

[SIZE=-2]I actually never played any of his games I just watch the TV show[/SIZE]


----------



## Alienfish

There are good Sonic games but people only bring up the really newest ones so of course it had bad lights lol.


----------



## HungryForCereal

mario game sucks.


----------



## tumut

The only good Sonic games are the original, Sonic & Knuckles, Generations, the Sonic Advance Trilogy, colors and the best Sonic Game is Sonic: Dreams Collection.

I second the dark brown eyes being the nicest. I also like brown hair the most.


----------



## Joy

I'm actually happy Justin Bieber is turning his ways and I third on the brown eyes thing.


----------



## piichinu

snoozit said:


> mario game sucks.



compared to other nintendo games theyre like... those indie games that no one wants on PC


----------



## Albuns

Nintendo of today is more money-hungry than they ever were.


----------



## Joy

EA has ruined The Sims franchise


----------



## hemming1996

Joy said:


> I'm actually happy Justin Bieber is turning his ways and I third on the brown eyes thing.



Yeah, never thought I'd say it but I really like What Do You Mean, hope he makes more good music like that


----------



## hemming1996

Joy said:


> I'm actually happy Justin Bieber is turning his ways and I third on the brown eyes thing.



Yeah, never thought I'd say it but I really like What Do You Mean, hope he makes more good music like that


----------



## RLinksoul

mitzelflx said:


> Steven Universe isn't that great of a show. It's good, just not super great as people make it out to be. Plus steven is an intolerable protagonist.



I think it's a good, respectable and reasonably intelligent show, especially compared to stuff like Spongebob and Teen Titans go, but I fail to see how people can get so freakin' emotional about it. Adults, literally crying over the opening theme and freaking out over the size difference between the hands of two characters.

As for Steven, I think he's gotten a lot better, but he was pretty unbearable in the earlier episodes, especially "Giant Woman". His voice has also gotten a lot more pleasing to listen to since then.


----------



## Joy

hemming1996 said:


> Yeah, never thought I'd say it but I really like What Do You Mean, hope he makes more good music like that



Same here. I was actually dancing to it lol.
I haven't danced to a JB song since One Time


----------



## hemming1996

I cringe at the SU fandom. It's a good show, although I only watched the pilot but it seems to me that there are grown adults acting like hardcore fans. At least that's what I saw on Tumblr...


----------



## Alienfish

hemming1996 said:


> I cringe at the SU fandom. It's a good show, although I only watched the pilot but it seems to me that there are grown adults acting like hardcore fans. At least that's what I saw on Tumblr...



they are doing here as well *cough*

yeah it probably is good but all this fandom i stg


----------



## cIementine

make-up: it's something i've never been into or interested in purely because i believe it's useless to my own life and a waste of money. however some people look very lovely in make-up and if they like it, that's okay.


----------



## Alienfish

pumpkins said:


> make-up: it's something i've never been into or interested in purely because i believe it's useless to my own life and a waste of money. however some people look very lovely in make-up and if they like it, that's okay.



yeah.. same here. only thing i use is to cover up my pimples cause i still get them sometimes. also yeah it can look nice as long as you don't look like those ganguro/manba japanese girls.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I don't care for name brand clothing or accessories. I went through a name brand phase years ago. I learned that they didn't last as long, or look any better. My 10 dollar purses and sunglasses last for years. The expensive name brands lasted a few months. I buy clothing on clearance. I think they are just as good as the over priced brand names.


----------



## Ghost Soda

hemming1996 said:


> I cringe at the SU fandom. It's a good show, although I only watched the pilot but it seems to me that there are grown adults acting like hardcore fans. At least that's what I saw on Tumblr...



Because nothing's worse than adults liking SU!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Ghost Soda said:


> Because nothing's worse than adults liking SU!!!



most youth/adults liking that show are very cray the moment something about it appears so yes


----------



## Ghost Soda

Moko said:


> most youth/adults liking that show are very cray the moment something about it appears so yes



Because people being exciting for something, which is a totally new thing that has never happened with anything before, is a bad thing?


----------



## mitzelflx

hemming1996 said:


> I cringe at the SU fandom. It's a good show, although I only watched the pilot but it seems to me that there are grown adults acting like hardcore fans. At least that's what I saw on Tumblr...



jc the fans are the worst. DId you hear how they got all butthurt about bronies taking an interest in the show? And they started calling themselves gemtleman? Like could you think of pettier excuse to start drama.


----------



## Albuns

Regular macaroni tastes better than macaroni shells.


----------



## Alienfish

mitzelflx said:


> jc the fans are the worst. DId you hear how they got all butthurt about bronies taking an interest in the show? And they started calling themselves gemtleman? Like could you think of pettier excuse to start drama.



what the actual hell.. ._. really.

well those and kpop fans are the worst imo


----------



## monokumafan999

Minecraft used to be fun with multiplayer servers, but now it isn't. I think the focus has changed way too much. The only thing they seem to care about is minigames, YouTube Let's Players (I hate those guys as well) and variants such as Skyblock. In fact, it took me a whole hour just to find a server where they had classic survival, which still had those trashy minigames and Bukkit plugins.

I think Let's Players are way too overrated and boring. Just like the South Park episode said, commentary is the most important piece of Let's Plays. I tried to watch a few, but gameplay was the only thing I focused on. When my sister was laughing, I asked if the gameplay was funny, but she countered by saying that what PewDiePie said was funny. Still, I don't hate them completely. They are useful for when I want to buy a game. I watch a small part of the video. Since I'm just a grandpa, I'll never understand.

Everybody around me says that your last year on school is always the most fun and memorable one. For me, it was the exact opposite. In the 8th grade of Dutch elementary schools, I probably had one of my worst years ever. I was in the exact same classroom as last year, my classmates sucked, my teacher sucked, everything was way too easy and since it was a school for autistic children (I've never told anyone on internet before, but I've been diagnosed with Autism when I was 3-4 years old), I got treated like a 3-year old there. When the year was over, I was so thankful. Burning my school stuff from that year was probably the first thing I did for summer break. And after summer was over, I went to middle school, where everything got better.


----------



## crystalchild

mitzelflx said:


> jc the fans are the worst. DId you hear how they got all butthurt about bronies taking an interest in the show? And they started calling themselves gemtleman? Like could you think of pettier excuse to start drama.


LMAO wasn't 'gemtleman' just a joke someone came up with? i've never seen anyone use that seriously. i'm a big fan of steven universe and working on a pearl cosplay, but even so i'm not heavily into the fandom and not super updated on what's going on there, so i could always be wrong.

unpopular opinion: tavros nitram is the actual best.


----------



## RLinksoul

hemming1996 said:


> I cringe at the SU fandom. It's a good show, although I only watched the pilot but it seems to me that there are grown adults acting like hardcore fans. At least that's what I saw on Tumblr...



You say "tumblr" and immediately it's like "Yeaa..."

Any show that brings some kind of representation is going to be VICIOUSLY defended by social justice circles on tumblr, even if it's meant for kids to enjoy.

SU in particular because it hits soooo many marks.
-First CN show made by a woman.
-Majority female main characters.
-Three powerful female protagonists and one male protagonist who isn't treated as inferior or emasculated.
-Several overweight characters and not one fat joke is made.
-Majority POC (people of color) among voice cast.
-The character Stevonnie not having any specific gender.

The gems themselves are a two-fer. They're officially genderless, but are referred to as female, and there are at least two examples of romantic relationships between them.

So naturally the show gets latched onto by a lot of people who do stuff like attacking people who cosplay the characters but don't match the representation that character gives them (skinny Rose Quartz cosplayers, non-black Garnet cosplayers) and act like anyone who doesn't receive representation for it (white people, men) is going to take it away from them.

As sad as it is when someone refuses to watch the show specifically because of how the fandom behaves... I can't blame them in the slightest. Sometimes you just have to avoid places where fandoms go and enjoy the show for your own reasons.


----------



## bigger34

I love reading stupid Miiverse and Reddit posts.
Warm tea is gross.
I'm already ready for the school year to be over.​


----------



## Jawile

Call of Duty is a great series. I think that a lot of people judge it due to it's "dudebro" fanbase, but honestly it's a fine game. Some of my best gaming memories are of playing Nazi Zombies with my friends. While the older entries in the series like World at War and Finest Hour are certainly better than titles like Ghosts and Black Ops 2, I don't think I've ever played a Call of Duty that's less than quality.


----------



## Trundle

Jawile said:


> Call of Duty is a great series. I think that a lot of people judge it due to it's "dudebro" fanbase, but honestly it's a fine game. Some of my best gaming memories are of playing Nazi Zombies with my friends. While the older entries in the series like World at War and Finest Hour are certainly better than titles like Ghosts and Black Ops 2, I don't think I've ever played a Call of Duty that's less than quality.



It can be fun but the shooting in the game required very little skill. I play CS:GO because you have to actually aim and control recoil + there is strategy to it. Wherein CoD is just running around a map shooting anyone you see.


----------



## Shimmer

RLinksoul said:


> As sad as it is when someone refuses to watch the show specifically because of how the fandom behaves... I can't blame them in the slightest. Sometimes you just have to avoid places where fandoms go and enjoy the show for your own reasons.



I agree. I used to enjoy watching MLP FiM but after being in the fandom for two years, they ruined the show for me, which is a pity because it's not a bad show.


----------



## xiaonu

summer sucks


----------



## Alienfish

RLinksoul said:


> You say "tumblr" and immediately it's like "Yeaa..."
> 
> Any show that brings some kind of representation is going to be VICIOUSLY defended by social justice circles on tumblr, even if it's meant for kids to enjoy.
> 
> SU in particular because it hits soooo many marks.
> -First CN show made by a woman.
> -Majority female main characters.
> -Three powerful female protagonists and one male protagonist who isn't treated as inferior or emasculated.
> -Several overweight characters and not one fat joke is made.
> -Majority POC (people of color) among voice cast.
> -The character Stevonnie not having any specific gender.
> 
> The gems themselves are a two-fer. They're officially genderless, but are referred to as female, and there are at least two examples of romantic relationships between them.
> 
> So naturally the show gets latched onto by a lot of people who do stuff like attacking people who cosplay the characters but don't match the representation that character gives them (skinny Rose Quartz cosplayers, non-black Garnet cosplayers) and act like anyone who doesn't receive representation for it (white people, men) is going to take it away from them.
> 
> As sad as it is when someone refuses to watch the show specifically because of how the fandom behaves... I can't blame them in the slightest. Sometimes you just have to avoid places where fandoms go and enjoy the show for your own reasons.



Just because it has diversity doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## mintellect

Alby-Kun said:


> Regular macaroni tastes better than macaroni shells.



If it's what I'm thinking, I agree with this.


----------



## Alienfish

Magic Marshmallow said:


> If it's what I'm thinking, I agree with this.



god yes. so much

also i don't really care if people smoke around me. snus/snuff is way worse imo


----------



## Albuns

Magic Marshmallow said:


> If it's what I'm thinking, I agree with this.



I'm referring to macaroni shaped like a ''C'' tasting better than the ones shaped like conch shells.


----------



## ultraviolence

xiaonu said:


> summer sucks



i agree, i much rather be at school doing something productive. i get a bit bored during summer.


----------



## mintellect

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm referring to macaroni shaped like a ''C'' tasting better than the ones shaped like conch shells.



YES.

This is probably a popular opinion on TBT but
Every Vine meme can go die.
I swear my bus is a Vine meme torture chamber.


----------



## Albuns

Magic Marshmallow said:


> YES.
> 
> This is probably a popular opinion on TBT but
> Every Vine meme can go die.
> I swear my bus is a Vine meme torture chamber.



Oh, how so? xD


----------



## lilacvomit

*1) * I don't like FB and twitter. Too much drama for me. 
*2)* Instagram is okay, but I hate how people will block you if you don't comment/like their pictures a lot. 
*3)* The ._. and o3o faces make me cringe.
*4)* It's hard for me to get into anime that's doesn't have a serious tone to it (but Kill la Kill is okay)
*5)* dA isn't that bad. If you don't get involve in all the drama and stay chill then it's not that bad, but I don't get on there anymore. 
*6)* Windows > Mac. 
*7)* This generation of rap sucks. All they rap about is sex, drugs, and parties, it's really repetitive. But some of it (like Tyler the Creator) is good. You just gotta really for the best.


----------



## piichinu

xiaonu said:


> summer sucks



if youre talking about the season then i agree
but if youre talking about not having school then i dont


----------



## Corrie

I hate when "being cynical" is an excuse for people to act rude. Being cynical and being a douchebag are two different things completely.


----------



## piichinu

Corrie said:


> I hate when "being cynical" is an excuse for people to act rude. Being cynical and being a douchebag are two different things completely.



ikr, this also applies to people who say theyre being honest but in actuality theyre *******s


----------



## Shimmer

piichinu said:


> ikr, this also applies to people who say theyre being honest but in actuality theyre *******s



"I'm just a blunt person."


----------



## ams

Shimmer said:


> "I'm just a blunt person."



100% yes. And they blame it on the other person. Like "sorry you can't handle how blunt and honest I am". How about "sorry I'm a lonely loser that takes out my anger on other people".


----------



## Ghost Soda

piichinu said:


> ikr, this also applies to people who say theyre being honest but in actuality theyre *******s



I had a friend like that once.

We aren't friends anymore.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Kanye West has some good music. That's an unpopular opinion, right?


----------



## Alienfish

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Kanye West has some good music. That's an unpopular opinion, right?



lol for sure.

Also System of a Down is really bad.


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Moko said:


> Also System of a Down is really bad.



lkavkgjnakgnaaKEYSUPONTHETALBEgospswhewlmYOUWANTEDTO

Basically it right?

Suppose it's deep but I'm scared if they ever create a complete cure for cancer or similar diseases.


----------



## Alienfish

well.. *are maybe since they are a band.. but yeah I hate a lot of modern metal/rock like that.


----------



## Shimmer

Moko said:


> lol for sure.
> 
> Also System of a Down is really bad.



I agree. I also don't like Three Days Grace and Our Lady Peace. The lead singer of Our Lady Peace... his voice is awful.


----------



## Titi

Licorice is delicious.


----------



## Alienfish

Titi said:


> Licorice is delicious.



i agree lel.

also fresh pineapple is disgusting. so is coriander/cilantro


----------



## Jawile

lilacvomit said:


> *1) * I don't like FB and twitter. Too much drama for me.
> *2)* Instagram is okay, but I hate how people will block you if you don't comment/like their pictures a lot.
> *3)* The ._. and o3o faces make me cringe.
> *4)* It's hard for me to get into anime that's doesn't have a serious tone to it (but Kill la Kill is okay)
> *5)* dA isn't that bad. If you don't get involve in all the drama and stay chill then it's not that bad, but I don't get on there anymore.
> *6)* Windows > Mac.
> *7)* *This generation of rap sucks. All they rap about is sex, drugs, and parties, it's really repetitive. But some of it (like Tyler the Creator) is good. You just gotta really for the best.*



Man, you're just looking at the stuff on the radio then! You gotta dig through the trash and find artists like Nujabes (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfFTT3iz740) and Awon. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95vXEruhDC0) And Tyler the Creator is great, too. I don't usually judge an entire genre because there will always be something good in any genre imo.


----------



## mintellect

pumpkins said:


> make-up: it's something i've never been into or interested in purely because i believe it's useless to my own life and a waste of money. however some people look very lovely in make-up and if they like it, that's okay.



Yes yes yes.

Some girls are so obsessed with it and I only wear it on the most special occasions.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Hate when you auction a villager and someone posts only "Is it original?'
There is a reason I didn't post it: Because I neither know nor care, you ignorant twit!!!


----------



## HungryForCereal

PC games suck. console games are better and have lesser kids who only knows how to bash people online.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Selfies are over rated.

My niece and her friends take selfies constantly, and send them to eachother ALL DAY. Their has to be better things to do than take selfies all the time. They constantly post new ones on facebook, and the new ones look just like the others. When they're not posting selfies, they're fixing their hair and makeup.


----------



## mintellect

TheGreatBrain said:


> Selfies are over rated.
> 
> My niece and her friends take selfies constantly, and send them to eachother ALL DAY. Their has to be better things to do than take selfies all the time. They constantly post new ones on facebook, and the new ones look just like the others. When they're not posting selfies, they're fixing their hair and makeup.



Why is everyone so obsessed with taking selfies??
It's dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There was even a damn SONG ABOUT IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Hate when you auction a villager and someone posts only "Is it original?'
> There is a reason I didn't post it: Because I neither know nor care, you ignorant twit!!!



Why do people even care?! Their house is gonna get messed up anyway wether you like it or not.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think _Parks and Recreation_ is a really boring show. I don't know why so many people like it. I've tried several episodes and it didn't even make me chuckle. It feels awkward without audience noises too.


----------



## Bwazey

1) The TV is seriously the most boring thing nowadays. There's just too many commercials to actually stay focused on the show itself.

2) I dread taking pictures of myself, so I really hate Instagram. I think it just depends on which generation you were born in for things like that to appeal to others.

3) I actually really enjoying eating healthy foods! They taste great to me and I have cravings for water quite frequently.

4) Things like shopping, dressing up all nice, and actually socializing with others are things I dread the most in life.


----------



## tokkio

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Kanye West has some good music. That's an unpopular opinion, right?



woooo hi-5 duuuddee lmao 

i like his music and tbh i think his ""arrogance"" is actually entertaining


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Bwazey said:


> 1) The TV is seriously the most boring thing nowadays. There's just too many commercials to actually stay focused on the show itself.
> 
> 2) I dread taking pictures of myself, so I really hate Instagram. I think it just depends on which generation you were born in for things like that to appeal to others.
> 
> 3) I actually really enjoying eating healthy foods! They taste great to me and I have cravings for water quite frequently.
> 
> 4) Things like shopping, dressing up all nice, and actually socializing with others are things I dread the most in life.



1. I feel like there is less comercials than there used to be. It seems like they lasted forever.

2. I feel exactly the same about getting my picture taken. I hide when people bring out their cameras.

3. Yes, I love healthy food.  I get excited to eat my carrot and celery sticks that I packed for lunch, and cold water is so delicious.

4. Dressing up gives me anxiety. I wore pink pants and a pink shirt at my mothers funeral because I dreaded wearing a dress and my mom loved the color pink. Everyone else was wearing black dresses. ( except the men.lol). And I really hate shopping, too.


----------



## Celestefey

I think Wild World is the worst Animal Crossing game. It just felt so plain and bare in comparison to the original Animal Crossing. Like they got rid of so many features...


----------



## Alienfish

Celestefey said:


> I think Wild World is the worst Animal Crossing game. It just felt so plain and bare in comparison to the original Animal Crossing. Like they got rid of so many features...



and it wasn't dsi enhanced either so.. yeah


----------



## ieRWaZz

1) I don't like social media. I don't do facebook or instagram. I only have pinterest 

2) I stick to blackberry even tho all my friends have iphones and samsungs and I don't care if someone says; "WOW you still have a blackberry?"

3) I hate taking selfies. Even if I think I look good and try to make one I think I look silly  I also hate it when other people are taking photos of me.

4) I don't get it why everyone is getting crazy over tier 1 villagers 

5) I don't like candy's


----------



## NewLeaf13

Minions are evil


----------



## ieRWaZz

NewLeaf13 said:


> Minions are evil



True, I don't get it why they are so popular.
I don't get it why Frozen is popular either, disney movies now a days are booooring...


----------



## Bowie

I think fan fiction is brilliant, and also relevant in the publishing industry.

Now, hear me out here. Let's think for a minute about what fan fiction is, and what pops up into our minds when we hear of it. Well, the one thing people seem to have ignored is that some of the most successful films made in recent years (not exactly fan fiction, but fan content either way) were based off of existing content. For example, Christopher Nolan is the creator of the Dark Knight series of Batman films, and in my eyes, he is a fan fiction writer. Not necessarily a writer of fan fiction, but, like I said before, fan content either way.

Fan fiction is behind some of the most successful films made in recent years, and that's something I feel people forget about way too much. It's relevant.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

tokkio said:


> woooo hi-5 duuuddee lmao
> 
> i like his music and tbh i think his ""arrogance"" is actually entertaining



honestly I wonder if his attitude is an act. But yeah nonetheless he is actually hilarous


----------



## Shimmer

Bowie said:


> I think fan fiction is brilliant, and also relevant in the publishing industry.
> 
> Now, hear me out here. Let's think for a minute about what fan fiction is, and what pops up into our minds when we hear of it. Well, the one thing people seem to have ignored is that some of the most successful films made in recent years (not exactly fan fiction, but fan content either way) were based off of existing content. For example, Christopher Nolan is the creator of the Dark Knight series of Batman films, and in my eyes, he is a fan fiction writer. Not necessarily a writer of fan fiction, but, like I said before, fan content either way.
> 
> Fan fiction is behind some of the most successful films made in recent years, and that's something I feel people forget about way too much. It's relevant.



I adore fan fiction. I like it because we can exercise our minds to think about what if scenarios from our favourites shows or movies. Things that they haven't and probably never will show us. Once the program is over, we can take a dive into the same world and explore it a little more by writing. 

Sure, a lot of fan fiction is terribly written, I can't argue that. But to say that ALL fan fiction is terribly written is wrong. I've read some brilliant ones.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I like minions.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I hate Candy Crush Saga and other freemium games.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Apple2012 said:


> I hate Candy Crush Saga and other freemium games.



Oh man. I'm addicted to soda crush. I've been stuck on this really hard level. It's the only game I play, other than ac.


----------



## mitzelflx

Fairy tail is a REALLY bad anime.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mario and Sonic at the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympic Games is so fun.


----------



## hemming1996

I love taking selfies.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Shimmer said:


> I adore fan fiction. I like it because we can exercise our minds to think about what if scenarios from our favourites shows or movies. Things that they haven't and probably never will show us. Once the program is over, we can take a dive into the same world and explore it a little more by writing.
> 
> Sure, a lot of fan fiction is terribly written, I can't argue that. But to say that ALL fan fiction is terribly written is wrong. I've read some brilliant ones.



Agreed. As someone who reads and, on occasion, writes fanfiction myself, it angers me when people write it all off as trash.


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> I hate Candy Crush Saga and other freemium games.



Me too. Ergh.

Anyways, I don't get all those sci-fi fantasy series and its fanbases.. Like people can go on about Dr. Who, Supernatural or whatever and I can be like 'mhh.. right.. yeah' and they go on for hours. Same with a lot of (web)comics/video stuff...

I know I have obscure fandoms as well but I don't really go mention it too much unless I know it's a good friend lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitzelflx said:


> Fairy tail is a REALLY bad anime.



Yes.. it is. I read some of the manga and it's so much 'been there, done that, all i got was another' and I can imagine the anime lol


----------



## Acruoxil

I think tan sucks really bad.


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> I think tan sucks really bad.



fake one for sure since a lot of people do it.

but eh yea sunbathing for hours is boring anyways


----------



## Albuns

Moko said:


> fake one for sure since a lot of people do it.
> 
> but eh yea sunbathing for hours is boring anyways



I always found something calming about people with skin as pale as snow.


----------



## cIementine

Bowie said:


> I think fan fiction is brilliant, and also relevant in the publishing industry.
> 
> Now, hear me out here. Let's think for a minute about what fan fiction is, and what pops up into our minds when we hear of it. Well, the one thing people seem to have ignored is that some of the most successful films made in recent years (not exactly fan fiction, but fan content either way) were based off of existing content. For example, Christopher Nolan is the creator of the Dark Knight series of Batman films, and in my eyes, he is a fan fiction writer. Not necessarily a writer of fan fiction, but, like I said before, fan content either way.
> 
> Fan fiction is behind some of the most successful films made in recent years, and that's something I feel people forget about way too much. It's relevant.



i agree! I think it's just as much relevant. Fifty shades of grey was twilight fanfiction and look how well that has done. 
It's pretty much creative writing, and I'd love to do some one day.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> I always found something calming about people with skin as pale as snow.



kinda same.. really at least they have a hobby rather than lying on the beach and/or faking it


----------



## milkday

I hate when people act all sickly sweet and innocent when they're over the age of 12. I mean, come on! Seriously?


----------



## Albuns

Adding rice and Asian foods onto a taco shell for breakfast is never a bad idea.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Adding rice and Asian foods onto a taco shell for breakfast is never a bad idea.



That sounds yum 

also M*A*S*H is one of the best tv series ever. The film is awesome as well.


----------



## mitzelflx

Bowie said:


> I think fan fiction is brilliant, and also relevant in the publishing industry.
> 
> Now, hear me out here. Let's think for a minute about what fan fiction is, and what pops up into our minds when we hear of it. Well, the one thing people seem to have ignored is that some of the most successful films made in recent years (not exactly fan fiction, but fan content either way) were based off of existing content. For example, Christopher Nolan is the creator of the Dark Knight series of Batman films, and in my eyes, he is a fan fiction writer. Not necessarily a writer of fan fiction, but, like I said before, fan content either way.
> 
> Fan fiction is behind some of the most successful films made in recent years, and that's something I feel people forget about way too much. It's relevant.


Some really great books are fanfictions, Like the looking glass wars.

I think it just gets overshadowed by amateur writers lol.


----------



## piichinu

Aerate said:


> I think tan sucks really bad.



tru

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> I like minions.



same


----------



## riummi

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> I hate when people act all sickly sweet and innocent when they're over the age of 12. I mean, come on! Seriously?



aw is something wrong? Did you have a bad day?  don't hate! share the love >u< <3 ~~~~ 

lol sorry


----------



## [wanderlust]

i dont get people who drench their fries with a coat of dipping sauce instead of dipping each of them individually ;v;


----------



## mitzelflx

[wanderlust] said:


> i dont get people who drench their fries with a coat of dipping sauce instead of dipping each of them individually ;v;



you and me both


----------



## pastellrain

-watermelon tastes extremely funky to me 
-I really dislike the horror genre (idk if I have anxiety or I'm just plain scared of everything)
-cheese is better than candy
-despite my love of cheese, I consider *cheesecake* as the dessert equivalent of pineapples on a pizza *shrug*
-I don't like to sleep because I have nightmares
-I still think this world is racist because if a movie has a black or minority main character, it doesn't sell as well with the movie with the white main character
-I don't like to write Fanfiction, I would rather use my own world and my own characters. (It's great if you like Fanfiction, and I really appreciate you as much as any other writer. But amateurs who write original fiction constantly get little to no attention whatsoever in comparison. It's frustrating.)
-I don't like it when people say they hate children. It makes them sound like a villain from a Christmas movie.
-I want to have kids one day. Not soon, but when I'm 35-40.


----------



## tumut

I hate it when I tan.


----------



## Acruoxil

Lixx said:


> I hate it when I tan.



So I'm not the only one :")

I find movies like Avengers and stuff pretty uninteresting.


----------



## Albuns

I find gladiator battles and anything involving actual brutal fighting to be more entertaining to watch than modern sports.


----------



## Twisterheart

I don't like anything chocolate flavor. Everytime I eat anything chocolatey, I get extremely sick.

I love City Folk. I spent so many hours of my childhood playing it. It holds a very special place in my heart because of this.


----------



## Shimmer

[wanderlust] said:


> i dont get people who drench their fries with a coat of dipping sauce instead of dipping each of them individually ;v;



I agree with you when they use ketchup. That's just nasty. 
But with gravy... you just HAVE TO cover them all. Like with poutine. <3


----------



## milkday

by innocent i don't mean the uwu kind i mean the "ah i don't know anything about the real world and its issues (sexism etc.) even tho i'm in my 20s"


----------



## Corrie

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> by innocent i don't mean the uwu kind i mean the "ah i don't know anything about the real world and its issues (sexism etc.) even tho i'm in my 20s"



I personally describe those people as ignorant.


----------



## typhoonmoore

I liked Sonic 06 and got a PS3 for it when I was younger since I played it at my friends house so much back in elementary school xD


----------



## mitzelflx

Lixx said:


> I hate it when I tan.



Same.


I think super realistic styles in video games are really boring.


----------



## Esphas

mitzelflx said:


> I think super realistic styles in video games are really boring.



*yes*


----------



## Corrie

Lixx said:


> I hate it when I tan.



I seriously prefer being pale. I view it as a rare thing now since everyone and their mom wants to be tan.


----------



## Bloobloop

I, like you, also don't really like Social Media 
I hate, hate, HATE Hiyori Iki from Noragami
I don't think SAO was that great
I think humans in general really suck
Unlike the people at my school, I don't enjoy being used as a tool by other 'popular' (wtf does that even mean) people and following someone around like a drooling, pathetic lapdog.


----------



## mintellect

Lixx said:


> I hate it when I tan.



*Yes.*

I wear SPF 100+ sunscreen AND I STILL TAN I HATE IT


----------



## piichinu

Corrie said:


> I seriously prefer being pale. I view it as a rare thing now since everyone and their mom wants to be tan.



this one girl who had like orange skin and super blonde hair had the audacity to call me gross LMAO

she looked like a fking persimmon


----------



## Shimmer

piichinu said:


> this one girl who had like orange skin and super blonde hair had the audacity to call me gross LMAO
> 
> she looked like a fking persimmon



The orange skin is NOT hot whatsoever. I don't know ANYONE who thinks it's hot.


----------



## crystalchild

i have no opinion on minions. this is like the first time i talk about minions, ever.


----------



## Alienfish

mitzelflx said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> I think super realistic styles in video games are really boring.


me too. i don't play video games because i want reality.. like jfc...


----------



## pastellrain

I'm naturally tan is that bad? D:


----------



## lars708

The only thing i can come up with is that i hate Super Smash Bros. Melee


----------



## Shimmer

pastellrain said:


> I'm naturally tan is that bad? D:



No. C: Unless you look orange. Lol


----------



## YearsLate

pastellrain said:


> I'm naturally tan is that bad? D:



Naturally tan? Isn't that, you know, just your skin color? I'm pretty sure people with darker shades of skin can still get tanned, it's just that they're far more resistant to a moderate amount of sunlight and need some pretty extreme exposure, haha.

I couldn't think of any unpopular opinions in particular I have. I'm a non-conformist and try my best to be as objective as I can be. So on the whole, I do not fit in at all and routinely have people make fun of me for it. I _suppose_ that there are a lot of things I say and do that are controversial or annoy people who don't like someone who doesn't fit in, but it's not my problem if I piss someone off because they can't stand people having different opinions from them, heh. That is their own problem to deal with.


----------



## tumut

I think mega-evolution was a terrible idea.


----------



## pastellrain

Lixx said:


> I think mega-evolution was a terrible idea.



I think it's pretty cool (biased because I love transformations), but I see where you're coming from. The utter strength of some of those megas p*sses me off. Using a mega OP Pokemon in a competitive battle is too much of an easy win. Not very fun.


----------



## tumut

pastellrain said:


> I think it's pretty cool (biased because I love transformations), but I see where you're coming from. The utter strength of some of those megas p*sses me off. Using a mega OP Pokemon in a competitive battle is too much of an easy win. Not very fun.


I think it would be cool if some pokemon got new forms instead of introducing mega evolution. And I don't like the ridiculous stat boosts. And some of them should just be regular evolutions, (Mawile, Audino etc.), And to be honest I think a lot of them look ****ing ridiculous ( Salamence, Kanto starters, Slowbro, Gardevoir, Lucario), But I do appreciate them trying to keep pokemon fresh with the new generation and there are a few that really shine out of them. But at this point I think they're definitely overdoing it.


----------



## Kip

1. I don't like horror games. (Does this count?) Some are okay but most I just don't find the appeal and others I just can't play, its too much for my little heart.

2. I don't like watching TV. (I just stream shows from the internet, not that I watch many to begin with).


----------



## mitzelflx

I think offensive humor is pretty funny if done right.


----------



## Midoriya

Lixx said:


> I think mega-evolution was a terrible idea.




I actually quite liked the idea of Mega Evolution... I just wish they'd give it to more Pokemon that need it....


----------



## RLinksoul

Lixx said:


> I think mega-evolution was a terrible idea.



They're very meh (especially since mega selection is based on how popular those pokemon are) but they're certainly a step above purely aesthetic form changes like Keldeo's.

I'm honestly more annoyed with literally everything else about mega evolution than the concept itself, like acquiring the mega stones in X and Y. So many people on Serebii Forum wanting specific Mega Stones but no one being able to offer any.

Then ORAS came in and said "Here's all of the Mega Evolution forms and a bunch of new ones... but only for this game, so buy it and realize how much we wasted your time in X and Y!"


----------



## Shimmer

RLinksoul said:


> They're very meh (especially since mega selection is based on how popular those pokemon are) but they're certainly a step above purely aesthetic form changes like Keldeo's.
> 
> I'm honestly more annoyed with literally everything else about mega evolution than the concept itself, like acquiring the mega stones in X and Y. So many people on Serebii Forum wanting specific Mega Stones but no one being able to offer any.
> 
> Then ORAS came in and said "Here's all of the Mega Evolution forms and a bunch of new ones... but only for this game, so buy it and realize how much we wasted your time in X and Y!"



X and Y were such small games that really lacked a lot of things compared to your average Pokemon games. They felt super rushed. If I knew that ORAS was coming out after it, I would not have gotten X.  ORAS was so filled with plot, personalities and events that that itself made X and Y forgettable. The only town name I remember is Lumiose and that's because of how horrible a city it is.


----------



## AnonymousFish

1. I don't like Rush (i'm sorry okay? my friends already bully me about it ;-
2. I seldom watch TV, and I get frustrated when my friends use their phones at the table when we go out -_- 
3. I'm a lot more liberal-ish than some of my close friends, so we fight about foreign affairs/modern dilemmas kind of often. 
-In the same vein, my grandmother is very conservative, hates all immigrants etc. etc, and we always duke it out. 
4. I hate relying on people (and this upsets my friends because they don't feel as close to me, I guess. >.<)
...I have more, but I can't think of that many right now!


----------



## mitzelflx

Feminist frequency

why is she even a thing


----------



## Alienfish

mitzelflx said:


> Feminist frequency
> 
> why is she even a thing



People trolling her ain't exactly better.

Also I don't like stealth games. :/


----------



## Shimmer

AnonymousFish said:


> 1. I don't like Rush (i'm sorry okay? my friends already bully me about it ;-
> 2. I seldom watch TV, and I get frustrated when my friends use their phones at the table when we go out -_-
> 3. I'm a lot more liberal-ish than some of my close friends, so we fight about foreign affairs/modern dilemmas kind of often.
> -In the same vein, my grandmother is very conservative, hates all immigrants etc. etc, and we always duke it out.
> 4. I hate relying on people (and this upsets my friends because they don't feel as close to me, I guess. >.<)
> ...I have more, but I can't think of that many right now!



I don't like Rush either! ^_^
It's the leade singer's voice that's horrible to listen to.


----------



## RLinksoul

Shimmer said:


> X and Y were such small games that really lacked a lot of things compared to your average Pokemon games. They felt super rushed. If I knew that ORAS was coming out after it, I would not have gotten X.  ORAS was so filled with plot, personalities and events that that itself made X and Y forgettable. The only town name I remember is Lumiose and that's because of how horrible a city it is.



I still can't get over the single room cave with literally nothing in it except Mewtwo standing in the doorway. Him, the single legendary bird and Zygard being the only legends in the game was shameful. Really the only thing I particularly liked about X and Y was the character customization, and even that was pretty limited.


----------



## i love to sin

ok y'all say "i dont watch tv" but then you probably turn and watch netflix
thats tv


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I like the old Sonic games, and the music was great.


----------



## EtchaSketch

i love to sin said:


> ok y'all say "i dont watch tv" but then you probably turn and watch netflix
> thats tv



I watch neither xD
Occasionally I'll watch Steven Universe on KissCartoon but
Other than that, nope


----------



## mintellect

i love to sin said:


> ok y'all say "i dont watch tv" but then you probably turn and watch netflix
> thats tv



I don't watch tv, Netflix, anything.

Mint gum is gross. I tried it once and my mouth was burning because of the extreme mintiness. Blegh.


----------



## Luxanna

I think attack on titan is overrated ;-; there I said it LOL
I also think kids should do whatever they want in highschool/college youth because you dont get to do that stuff when you 're older ( I should say, Dont get totally****facewasted everynight atleast, or pregnant)


----------



## Bloobloop

Nidalee said:


> I think attack on titan is overrated ;-;


Finally someone says it! SAO is the sammmmeee


----------



## milkday

I hate attack on titan. In England, it's the only anime you can buy merchandise from in shops which really really sucks


----------



## NicPlays

I am literally FILLED with unpopular opinions:

1. I dislike chips, burgers, meatballs, steak/beef/whatever and SWEET POTATO. YOU DONT KNOW HOW MUCH I DESPISE SWEET POTATO.

2. I didn't cry tears when Mufasa died in the Lion King. I cried on the inside though. Also, I find Attack on Titan scary XD

3. I prefer Primary School to Secondary School.

4. My favourit subject is English.

5. I dislike most sports, like football, soccer, American football, rugby, hurling, etc. I only like tennis, badminton and running.

Haters, come at me


----------



## RLinksoul

I think that the grain pieces of Lucky Charms cereal are actually good, and don't understand how people enjoy ONLY the marshmallow bits. I'd say the two balance each other out.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I hate steak; give me a good cheeseburger
I love McDonalds;  I've eaten there my whole life and I ain't stopping, even worked there for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Midoriya

Bloobloop said:


> Finally someone says it! SAO is the sammmmeee




Actually, people have been saying Attack on Titan is overrated for quite a while now...


----------



## Shimmer

RLinksoul said:


> I think that the grain pieces of Lucky Charms cereal are actually good, and don't understand how people enjoy ONLY the marshmallow bits. I'd say the two balance each other out.



YESSSSSSS!
Though I agree that the grain pieces look like cat food.


----------



## riummi

i hate mint gum and mint coughdrops also mint choco. chip icecream.


----------



## pastellrain

riummi said:


> i hate mint gum and mint coughdrops also mint choco. chip icecream.



Yesss, I hate mints too. It's like eating toothpaste >_<


----------



## Oldcatlady

I don't like the words kawaii and unicorn.
Too much fluff. ;;
^ writing this makes me cringe


----------



## Shimmer

Oldcatlady said:


> I don't like the words kawaii and unicorn.
> Too much fluff. ;;
> ^ writing this makes me cringe



I'm kawaii, desu ne?


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I'm kawaii, desu ne?



いいえ。

Also I'm kinda picky with what I read/watch as for films and books. Which is fun because people assume I see like everything new when it comes to movies lol.


----------



## Rasha

I actually think MS Paint is a good art software, or at least it used to be


----------



## Alienfish

Bahamut said:


> I actually think MS Paint is a good art software, or at least it used to be



Used. I preferred the older as for pixel art stuff. And this new ones that comes with 7 onward I think really looooves pretending to be photoshop


----------



## Rasha

Moko said:


> Used. I preferred the older as for pixel art stuff. And this new ones that comes with 7 onward I think really looooves pretending to be photoshop



the new one fails so bad! I have done some a lot of art on windows vista's ms paint which the best version. I have tried downloading that but it won't work on newer versions. I did once make an xp version work on 7 somehow, but xp's isn't as good as vista's. sigh


----------



## Alienfish

cant remember vista one cause i only had it briefly but this new one

no

just no. the interface is so bad and tbh.. why make it so clunky.


----------



## tumut

Waluigi would be a terrible character in smash. His entire moveset would be go-karts, golf clubs, and tennis rackets? Yeah no.


----------



## Ghost Soda

I loved Frozen when I first watched it and I still love it now.


----------



## HMCaprica

I really don't get snap chat like really your just sending pictures to each other. that is not communicating and having a meaningful conversation. I love a lot of social media being in a band and being a musician I have to be aware of what is all out there but most things i don't even use. I have twitter only linked through my music site but I never use it. I don't have tumbler or however you spell it I don't see the point. I have Facebook which is my main thing I use besides youtube and reverbnation.com that has all my music. I am linked to a LOT of music sites but I don't really go and check up on them daily I just add my music and if it does well fine if not at least it is there.

I don't get anime a lot. I love art but it has to have meaning and feeling. I think there are lot of younger people now are all about feel like they are entitled to certain things and not caring about the world they live in. I raised my daughter very well and now she is in the air force and doing great things. She will be in the medical field helping others in the world. I am proud to see a bright 19 year old really wanting to change this world for the better in her own way. I wish there were a LOT more then some few.

I think finally that there is to much belief in your perception in the world then really looking at the other side of things. Not empathizing for others and not even wanting to understand each other. It seem to be all about the self then realizing we are all connected in some way. I guess my opinions are way out there but its because i really do care about what goes on in this world. its the only home we have and we have to take care of each other.


----------



## Alienfish

i dont get social media much either

i have skype but that's not really social media per se..

also vita is way underrated at least where i live


----------



## GalacticGhost

I don't like chocolate. 'Nuff said.

I've never been interested in watching TV or films. I just get really, really bored just staring at a screen, doing nothing else...

I don't like wearing makeup. It feels like it makes me look ugly with it on for some reason, not prettier. And I literally cannot touch my face when I have it on, which is an awful feeling when I have an itch somewhere on there.


----------



## Bowie

I'd love to use Twitter, but I end up deleting everything I tweet within an hour or two. I just see imperfection and, even though I know nobody is gonna care if I worded something wrong, I can't bare the thought of it. I find it easier just to stay away from it.


----------



## hydrophonic

I like tumblr, but it isn't THE ****. I don't like that vibe of ''i'm better than you because i accept all minorities, my morals are much better than yours and the minimum word which can let me think you're making fun of something will make me hella' angry so i'm just going to correct your grammar and spelling mistakes while i try to gain the virtual-crowd applause scrubbing the virtual floor with your virtual face, you peasant prick''

Blair Waldorf & Chuck Bass' characters got screwed when they started to **** around.


----------



## Shimmer

I like camping and being within nature.


----------



## pastellrain

Watching movies is so tedious... I have to force myself to concentrate


----------



## Titi

pastellrain said:


> Watching movies is so tedious... I have to force myself to concentrate



I know the feel. Not for all movies, but for a lot.



Shimmer said:


> I like camping and being within nature.



I don't think that's an unpopular opinion at all. Most people do.


----------



## Alienfish

70s-80s anime music is the best


----------



## hemming1996

SuperStar2361 said:


> I don't like wearing makeup. It feels like it makes me look ugly with it on for some reason, not prettier. And I literally cannot touch my face when I have it on, which is an awful feeling when I have an itch somewhere on there.



Really? I wear makeup everyday and I can move my face fine. Makeup that comes off when you itch your face is terrible and cheap js


----------



## pastellrain

I read around 20 chapters of Berserk and I hated it. I hated it's guts. (pun somewhat intended)

I've never seen anyone say they hate Berserk besides myself, which is why I feel so... odd?

The reason I tried reading it is because I love fantasy and was considering getting into something darker. I tried both Berserk and Claymore. I loved Claymore but hated Berserk.

Maybe it's because I'm a dumb child at heart, but I found it really unenjoyable. There was no warmth, no love put into the pages. It was just cold, heartless and brutal all the way through.

I don't understand the appeal at all. I just can't understand how so many people love it and how something so violent and cold is rated "#1" :|

In a way I'm just sort of venting how I'm just... so different from other people. I still think like a child and I really don't understand adults and how they think :/


----------



## Albuns

pastellrain said:


> I read around 20 chapters of Berserk and I hated it. I hated it's guts. (pun somewhat intended)
> 
> I've never seen anyone say they hate Berserk besides myself, which is why I feel so... odd?
> 
> The reason I tried reading it is because I love fantasy and was considering getting into something darker. I tried both Berserk and Claymore. I loved Claymore but hated Berserk.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a dumb child at heart, but I found it really unenjoyable. There was no warmth, no love put into the pages. It was just cold, heartless and brutal all the way through.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal at all. I just can't understand how so many people love it and how something so violent and cold is rated "#1" :|
> 
> In a way I'm just sort of venting how I'm just... so different from other people. I still think like a child and I really don't understand adults and how they think :/



I've heard of both Berserk and Claymore, but the latter lost my interest two episodes in. Berserk seems interesting but I haven't watched it yet. If it's mostly violence, I may give it a spin.


----------



## Llust

the fault in our stars wasnt depressing at all for me and im referring to the book as well as the movie. tbh its actually a terrible story imo, i dont see why people would cry over it


----------



## pastellrain

Violent shooter games are so horribly boring

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> I've heard of both Berserk and Claymore, but the latter lost my interest two episodes in. Berserk seems interesting but I haven't watched it yet. If it's mostly violence, I may give it a spin.



Well if you're interested in it, I'm okay.

But don't watch the animes! They're supposed to suck. I haven't watched the Claymore anime, but I read the manga.


----------



## Albuns

pastellrain said:


> Violent shooter games are so horribly boring
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're interested in it, I'm okay.
> 
> But don't watch the animes! They're supposed to suck. I haven't watched the Claymore anime, but I read the manga.



Okie then, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mintellect

pastellrain said:


> Violent shooter games are so horribly boring
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're interested in it, I'm okay.
> 
> But don't watch the animes! They're supposed to suck. I haven't watched the Claymore anime, but I read the manga.



The former is a popular opinion around here it seems.

But yeah, shooters are stupid. Except Splatoon. But that's not very violent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hemming1996 said:


> Really? I wear makeup everyday and I can move my face fine. Makeup that comes off when you itch your face is terrible and cheap js



I dislike makeup, but when I do wear it I usually feel like I can't touch my face or it'll get screwed up. But whenever I forget and do it, my face is fine.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I think GamerGate is doing good stuff


----------



## Shimmer

I think the Splatoon squid characters are ugly and creepy.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Shimmer said:


> I think the Splatoon squid characters are ugly and creepy.



no, they are definitely ugly and creepy. They haunt my thoughts when I try to sleep at night.


----------



## Chicken Tender

Shimmer said:


> I think the Splatoon squid characters are ugly and creepy.



Not to be mean to anyone that enjoys the game but I really don't see the point in it, or why its so popular..


----------



## piichinu

oh yeah on the topic of splatoon i think the game is boring and not easy to get addicted to


----------



## Kaitrock

i don't like Iggy Azalea(lol thats totally not unpopular)
Blackface in other cultures isn't ok(Black Peter, KTV shows)
Donald Glover isn't funny or most comedians 
I'm the world is getting more aware of microagressions and are fighting for better social issues

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ronald Reagan was a horrible racist president oops


----------



## asuka

i wish we could go back to using sidekicks and flip phones
i still have my razr and sidekick 2 in my drawer...;_; i would rather use them than my iphone lol
i also think old myspace > fb
rip myspace i will never forget u fam


----------



## Cyan Flare

Oh, I have plenty of unpopular opinions! But I never tend to state the, because too many people disagree and get really mad :I

1) I don't like the Hunger Games movie series
2) Sonic Unleashed is the best Sonic game
3) I dislike most pop music (eg: One Direction, Meghan Trainor)
4) I don't watch or enjoy anime
5) The Nut Job was a decent movie
6) Iron Man 3 was the best Iron Man movie (but I agree, IM2 was kinda rubbish)
7) Phones aren't that good
8) Pinterest is the best big social media website
9) Snakes are adorable creatures and I want one
10) The only rap song I like or can even stand is Can't Hold Us by Macklemore... other than that, I dislike rap music... a lot.


----------



## visibleghost

most big memes are actually really ****ing annoying and should burn in hell. no joke. i hate them so much. some memes are fine, but most of them are Actual Trash and should just get away from me


----------



## cinny

asuka said:


> i wish we could go back to using sidekicks and flip phones
> i still have my razr and sidekick 2 in my drawer...;_; i would rather use them than my iphone lol
> i also think old myspace > fb
> rip myspace i will never forget u fam


Me too. Korea has this Android flip phone that came out this year? & i love it.
Too bad America mostly has cheap prepaid flip phones or overpriced smart phones.

Idk what unpopular opinion I have... probably the raise of minimum wage for fast food employees?
I feel so meh about it. Unsure if it will turn out good or bad.


----------



## 0ni

Cyan Flare said:


> 1) I don't like the Hunger Games movie series



I really disliked those movies. The story was so clumsy and predictable, I didn't understand the hype at all. I was asked by someone what I thought of the franchise and I raised a number of (what I thought was) very valid reasons why I didn't enjoy the movie. I was especially careful how I worded everything and made sure to highlight that what I was saying was simply my opinion. That apparently wasn't enough, though. That person then went on to tell me how I had terrible taste and that I was not in any position to make these points and that I "didn't get it". That same person told me I had no clue about music when I said I didn't like the song they told me to listen to.


----------



## mintellect

lencurryboy said:


> most big memes are actually really ****ing annoying and should burn in hell. no joke. i hate them so much. some memes are fine, but most of them are Actual Trash and should just get away from me



Yes.

Glad someone bumped this up because I was about to make a new one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eiji said:


> I really disliked those movies. The story was so clumsy and predictable, I didn't understand the hype at all. I was asked by someone what I thought of the franchise and I raised a number of (what I thought was) very valid reasons why I didn't enjoy the movie. I was especially careful how I worded everything and made sure to highlight that what I was saying was simply my opinion. That apparently wasn't enough, though. That person then went on to tell me how I had terrible taste and that I was not in any position to make these points and that I "didn't get it". That same person told me I had no clue about music when I said I didn't like the song they told me to listen to.



Looks like someone doesn't know what an opinion is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I think the Splatoon squid characters are ugly and creepy.



I'm fine with them, but my mom thinks they're ugly and creepy.


----------



## Oberon83

1. Megaman X7 isn't that bad of a game
2. The modern Pok?mon movies and anime are horrible
3. People who don't pronounce Uranus right (It's pronounced yer-ih-nus, bubbleheads!) aren't worthy of life
4. The Zelda CDI games were good in a so bad it's good way.
5. Deviantart isn't actually an art site.
6. Pretty much all furry fancharactes are basically covering themselves with appendices.
7. Pok?park 2 was a bad game.
8. Undertale is overrated.
9. Viridian (VVVVVV), Maxwell (Scribblenauts), Commandervideo (Bit Trip), Jupiter (Megaman V GB, he's my avatar) and Galaxyman (Megaman 9) should be in Smash.


----------



## visibleghost

^ i agree that undertale is overrated ..,,

also!! the sims 2 is still a Rly Good and fun game to play...,,,,


----------



## Dorian

I am bothered by the general opinion that adults and teens cannot find common ground and therefore stop communicating. What a load of horsesh#t. If more older adults would just recall their teenage years with more honesty and clarity, they would be able to connect with their children so much better. But so many adults just throw their relationships with their kids away once the child becomes their own person because they don't approve, or sadly, don't like them. Parents are lazy and give up too easily. Oh and I am writing this from the parents side as I have a nineteen year old daughter. I cannot stand parents who are quitters.


----------



## Chocofruit

I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.

1. I despise and disgust Islam.
2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.

Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

I actually like Sonic '06...


----------



## mogyay

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



i'm going to write my dissertation on u


----------



## Ichigo.

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



rather than controversial ur just wrong


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. *"War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away*
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



You need to be deported out of Europe okay? Bye.

Comments like 'immigrants need to leave' disgust me. Most are innocent people fleeing for their lives. I swear, if one day here in England there was a huge disaster or war broke out and threatened us into having to run to the safety of another country, it would be a whole different story and would be bloody hypocritical as we would expect the safety and support from other counties if we were in danger. Jeez.


----------



## mintellect

I'd love it if songs without people singing played on the radio. I don't think I've ever heard instrumental music to a song I disliked (except for maybe rap) but the lyrics of many songs can ruin it. I'm not saying music with people singing should be erased from the radio completly, but it'd be nice if there was a station or two on the radio that just played instrumental versions of songs.

Hell, they should put Geometry Dash music on the radio. I'd love it.


----------



## Chocofruit

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> You need to be deported out of Europe okay? Bye.
> 
> Comments like 'immigrants need to leave' disgust me. Most are innocent people fleeing for their lives. I swear, if one day here in England there was a huge disaster or war broke out and threatened us into having to run to the safety of another country, it would be a whole different story and would be bloody hypocritical as we would expect the safety and support from other counties if we were in danger. Jeez.



Ok, I'll write one thing. You didn't read it correctly.


----------



## Kaioin

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



Bloody hell mate, you alright?

...as for mine,
- I don't particularly like MOBAs (DOTA, League of Legends, etc.) and the concept of "e-sports" is just silly to me
- Jelly sweets are not nice (Haribo, Jelly Beans, etc.)
- I do not like Rick and Morty, not in the slightest...


----------



## mintellect

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



A good amount of the population of Islam is perfectly innocent.
In fact my aunt, uncle, and a large portion of my family on my fathers side lives there...


----------



## seliph

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



I was gonna say "I can't believe this is the same person I had a nice chat about metal with" but then I realized I 100% can believe it and am not surprised in the least

Why Islam and not any other religion exactly?


----------



## Celestefey

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



Okay honestly, I do not mind people having their own opinions, no matter how much I may disagree with them, we are all free to make our own choices in life and to be able to form our own opinions. But what I do mind is when peoples opinions are disrespecting others in such a disgusting and ignorant way. Which yours are.

I echo what nvll has said - why do you specifically hate Islam? Lots of religions have been the cause of hatred in some shape or form. Not just Islam. I think religion overall causes a lot of hatred and harm in the world. But what you have to realise is this - you are basing your opinion off of one extremist religious group most likely (and if you're just saying you hate the religion anyway regardless of this, that's incredibly ignorant), it's totally irrational and ignorant to do that. You get extremists in any type of group, extremist Christians, extremist politics, extremist feminists/radical feminists. That doesn't mean though that as a whole, those things are inherently bad.


----------



## seliph

Celestefey said:


> Okay honestly, I do not mind people having their own opinions, no matter how much I may disagree with them, we are all free to make our own choices in life and to be able to form our own opinions. But what I do mind is when peoples opinions are disrespecting others in such a disgusting and ignorant way. Which yours are.
> 
> I echo what nvll has said - why do you specifically hate Islam? Lots of religions have been the cause of hatred in some shape or form. Not just Islam. I think religion overall causes a lot of hatred and harm in the world. But what you have to realise is this - you are basing your opinion off of one extremist religious group most likely (and if you're just saying you hate the religion anyway regardless of this, that's incredibly ignorant), it's totally irrational and ignorant to do that. You get extremists in any type of group, extremist Christians, extremist politics, extremist feminists/radical feminists. That doesn't mean though that as a whole, those things are inherently bad.



Not to mention it's not like Atheism is a pot of sunshine and rainbows either.
May I introduce yall to Kim Jong Il and Joseph Stalin


----------



## Twisterheart

I hate Full House


----------



## teshima

beyonce isnt that great

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.



werent u the one who made that thread about how you think donald trump is a reasonable candidate


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Chocofruit said:


> I'm gonna be controversial here, so I'll just leave when I post this.
> 
> 1. I despise and disgust Islam.
> 2. "War Immigrants" in Europe need to be deported right away
> 3. Liberals are teaching people how to be Professional victims.
> 4. People who think Black people can't be racist, are dumb.
> 5. People who think "White privilege" is a thing, are dumb.
> 6. The BLM movement is hypocritical.
> 7. Third-wave feminism is hypcritical.
> 
> Ok, I'll leave now. I don't think I'll be writing in this thread ever again.


----------



## Kaziga

1. I don't think tattoo's are unprofessional (unless they're totally disrespectful) and I dislike professions who turn people away because of said tattoos.
2. I love Undertale (so much scrutiny on this game, but I just relate so much to a lot of topics in it)
3. I dislike fully shaven guys (like their entire body and face is just perfectly groomed 100% of the time.. like no) (I'm a young adult female btw..)
4. I dislike religion, I was forced to grow up Catholic and I hated every minute of it, I could not grasp how people could believe in this being that had no tangible features or no proof that it actually existed. I'm very matter of fact in thinking.
5. I hate meat, it's disgusting and I hate the texture and taste. I'm basically vegetarian.
6. I hate the "curvy" movement going on. I'm sorry but being overweight is not healthy, nor should it be at all "accepted". If you are overweight you are not healthy and you should not be boohooing to people to "just accept me for my curves", like no, you're destroying yourself and the only body you'll ever have, so no I won't accept that.
7. I both agree and disagree with the BLM. I don't feel like I should be held accountable for what my ancestors did but in all honesty, yeah America's history sucks, but we weren't even the ones who started the slave trade. ANYWAY, I won't go down that bunny hole. I agree with their intentions, we do need to improve equality for everyone, of all races, but I disagree with how they're going about their intentions. Over Christmas a BLM group got together in a street and blocked traffic to an airport, causing many families to miss flights and thus missing out on Christmas with their Families. Family is the most important thing and they ripped it from all of these people. Yes people are being killed and yes it's not ok, and yes sometimes justice isn't served, but to cause such rude and frankly, unnecessary, actions upon these people just trying to go see their families, is inexcusable. 

That got long winded so I'll stop there.


----------



## Llust

- i really hate most feminists i come across bc they're either extremely ignorant or overly defensive all the time
- i dont get why teenagers/adults are into my little pony. even when i was a kid, i had higher expectations than that
- ketchup and mustard are disgusting
- wtf, how are middle school kids already developing huge **** and asses & looking like they're 18? when i was in middle school, everyone was flat and we looked like we're not even close to hitting puberty


----------



## pipty

I cant stand feminism

- - - Post Merge - - -

They all whales


----------



## piichinu

stardusk said:


> - wtf, how are middle school kids already developing huge **** and asses & looking like they're 18? when i was in middle school, everyone was flat and we looked like we're not even close to hitting puberty



so whats the opinion


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Beyonc? was better 7 years ago.
She's honestly not as good as she used to be.


----------



## Alienfish

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Beyonc? was better 7 years ago.
> She's honestly not as good as she used to be.


She is/was never good anyways.

But yeah, I don't get the thing with huge expensive computer/monitor setups like with three screens and whatnot. Like unless you are supervising some TV show or stuff you don't really need that for gaming smh.


----------



## visibleghost

i think close friendships or romantic/sexual relationships are Rly Gross and i never want any. if i get too close to someone i just cjut them off because it is So Gross. lmao


----------



## Tao

stardusk said:


> - wtf, how are middle school kids already developing huge **** and asses & looking like they're 18? when i was in middle school, everyone was flat and we looked like we're not even close to hitting puberty



They're not middle school kids. They're undercover cops.


----------



## Spongebob

Twisterheart said:


> I hate Full House



Same I despise that show


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't like the term "Significant Other." If a gender neutral term has to be used I think partner sounds way better or even lover. Significant other just sounds really weird to me. Sorry if this offends anyone that does use it, but I just don't like it. Especially if it has to be abbreviated as SO.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like the term "Significant Other." If a gender neutral term has to be used I think partner sounds way better or even lover. Significant other just sounds really weird to me. Sorry if this offends anyone that does use it, but I just don't like it. Especially if it has to be abbreviated as SO.



this actually.. i usually say partner for gender neutral stuff so ya. also SO looks like.. social orientation to me lol


----------



## seliph

Idk if it's an unpopular opinion all around but in my family it is so anyways whipped cream is ****ing nasty



DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't like the term "Significant Other." If a gender neutral term has to be used I think partner sounds way better or even lover. Significant other just sounds really weird to me. Sorry if this offends anyone that does use it, but I just don't like it. Especially if it has to be abbreviated as SO.



"Partner" makes you sound like a cowboy imo.
I've seen people use the term "signif", I think that's cute


----------



## Romaki

I don't dislike people younger than me.


----------



## Alienfish

nvll said:


> Idk if it's an unpopular opinion all around but in my family it is so anyways whipped cream is ****ing nasty



Well I'm somewhat lactose and that fat-intolerant so I can't eat cream but yes it's gross mostly.


----------



## kelpy

I don't understand why people just love to share everything about themselves.. "hi im jonny and i live in cooltown, north dakota n im 12"
It just creeps me out knowing someone knows your name and where you live. Especially since people lie. It's horrifying.


----------



## visibleghost

i hate attention because i cant deal with it haha most people i know Rly like attention (maybe not all kinds of attention, but some kinds at least)


----------



## Alienfish

Pasta said:


> I don't understand why people just love to share everything about themselves.. "hi im jonny and i live in cooltown, north dakota n im 12"
> It just creeps me out knowing someone knows your name and where you live. Especially since people lie. It's horrifying.



those catfish scammers are the worst indeed.

also i dont get the thing why it's so "cool" to like not be allergic against anything.. yeah good for you i can't eat pea/nuts nor most dairy products and if you can eat that and everything else good but stop tooting around on your high horses.


----------



## Shimmer

Moko said:


> those catfish scammers are the worst indeed.
> 
> also i dont get the thing why it's so "cool" to like not be allergic against anything.. yeah good for you i can't eat pea/nuts nor most dairy products and if you can eat that and everything else good but stop tooting around on your high horses.



Tbh I've only seen people "brag" about being allergic to things. They seem to treat it as a way for them to be special or they think it's fun to have, similar to mental illnesses.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

I don't think City Folk was all that bad. Mediocre sure, but not terrible.


----------



## MilezX

Mind if I put mine on games?

I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you. 

Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.

L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet. 

Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mind if I put mine on games?

I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you. 

Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.

L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet. 

Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.


----------



## hamster

i'm really not into classical, deathcore/metalcore, dubstep and country.
not sure if it's an unpopular opinion, it depends what you guys think


----------



## moonford

• I despise children.
• I think Animals are better than Humans.
• I hate Human beings for several reasons.
• Sexual Relationships.


----------



## namiieco

MilezX said:


> Mind if I put mine on games?
> 
> I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:
> 
> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you.
> 
> Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.
> 
> L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet.
> 
> Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mind if I put mine on games?
> 
> I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:
> 
> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you.
> 
> Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.
> 
> L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet.
> 
> Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.


wow um thats some anger you have toward paper mario. ok


----------



## L. Lawliet

I am proudly voting for Donald Trump

Serebii forums are untrustworthy

Vigilante is the best superhero

Felicity is ruining arrow

selling villagers is like selling slaves

AMA

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am proudly voting for Donald Trump

Serebii forums are untrustworthy

Vigilante is the best superhero

Felicity is ruining arrow

selling villagers is like selling slaves

AMA


----------



## Corrie

I think coloured in eyebrows look ugly


----------



## Byngo

Utarara said:


> wow um thats some anger you have toward paper mario. ok



the anger is warranted because sticker star was an abomination


----------



## Licorice

Ocarina of Time is vastly overrated.
Anime is cringeworthy and boring at best.
Bacon smells and tastes gross.
Netflix is awful.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't like Pokemon Go. I only like the Pokemon Go memes.

I enjoy Happy Home Designer more than New Leaf.


----------



## radical6

We should allow depressed people to commit suicide


----------



## chaicow

I don't like piercings. I don't like how they look. Ear piercings are fine if there are only a few piercings. I also don't like gages. 
I don't like Netflix either.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Leafy and pyrocynical are sending youtube in the right direction


----------



## satine

1) Can't stand most pop music or rap/hip-hop. It's just not my tastes, and it puts me in an irritable mood if I have to listen to it too long. I much prefer listening to German 30's music, electroswing and bands like Margot & The Nuclear So & So's. 

2) I don't like Stale Cupcakes in ACNL, I just never have and I doubt I ever will. It's just a little overplayed in my opinion. I'm also not too big of a fan of the underwater theme, but that's just me. It's strange because I'm a freak about the ocean and beach vibe otherwise. 

3) I hate Gary Johnson because of how much of a disgrace he makes libertarianism out to be. I'm not going to get into politics, though, I usually feel uneasy getting into depth explanations on sites. Plus, I could go on and on and on. 

4) Don't care about Gravity Falls or Steven Universe. I just never had a thing for it and I didn't get the massive hype on Tumblr whenever GF was relevant. Steven Universe still is, and honestly it's probably the fandom itself that turned me off. Seems to have nice messages though. 

5) Don't want to sound like a jerk or a sourpuss, but I really really really do not whatsoever support the use of any substances that are illegal or were only recently made otherwise. I have lost a friend and a family member to it and though I am literally _surrounded_ by people who use it I would sooner lose my limbs than even get near it. 

6) I don't like Marshal all too well. 

7) I don't get what all the fuss is about with The Little Mermaid? 

But those are just my personal opinions! Kudos to those who think differently. Except about the Gary Johnson thing.


----------



## Bowie

You can't eat meat and love animals.


----------



## Koopa K

Here are mine:

1. I watch My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic. Deal with it.
2. I couldn't care less about social media. This is the closest I've gotten.
3. Short shorts only look good with certain tops. Otherwise, they suck.
4. I hate puppies, rainbows, ice cream, and sunshine. 
5. Number 4 is a joke, don't worry!
6. I don't care for root beer or Sprite. 
7. I'm running out of things to say.
8. Goodbye.


----------



## rocklazy

I don't like to eat at all. I don't see how many people  (especially girls I noticed) love eating and food and I just don't like it at all?
I don't really like a lot of towns in ACNL especially the pastel pink ones. They are normally always the same and just get repetitive fast. Also most of the foresty towns as well.
I like hacking in video games as long as it doesn't hurt others.
Can't really think of anything else lol


----------



## Seroja

I hate this forum ;A;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I have a few....

1. I don't see the need in getting married, ever. Even if you have known the person all your life, it doesn't stop them turning around and walking out or hurting you in some way. The amount of times I've seen it, even saw it happen again with a friend a few months back.

2. I don't like going out around clubs/bars at night. I can never see the point in getting completely off your face on alcohol. I sooner go for a quiet meal or stay home. Perhaps I'm just very boring

3. I'll be 30 in a few short years and I've never gone and slept with strangers. I just can't imagine doing it. Yet I know many do go and have one night stands. Not for me

4. I pretty much don't like any of the recent songs that have been released. By recent I mean for the last 20 years. I'm still listening to 80's. Very rarely do I hear a song I think is good anymore, and I really dislike dance music


----------



## Aquari

hehe....


I dont like the legend of zelda series, nintendo should just put an end to it

almost all of recent music is trash

almost all relevant celebrities are trash (especially Kim kardashian)

all super hero movies are generic garbage

all DC/Marvel characters in general are garbage

almost all popular gaming youtubers are garbage

and thats all i can think of for now, sorry for all the "almost", my mind is a bit clouded and i couldnt think of any other words.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tonic said:


> almost all relevant celebrities are trash (especially Kim kardashian)



Sounds like a popular opinion (I wish).



> all super hero movies are generic garbage
> 
> all DC/Marvel characters in general are garbage



I'm getting sick of them too. The Avengers (2012) was seriously overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

I think snus/snuff is just as disgusting as smoking cigarettes when it comes to health tbh, and I hate that the opinion is that the former is more accepted because you just put it under your lip and it's there. Truth; it smells as awful and will do harm to your teeth, gum, mouth etc. as anything other smoked. Also I'd never go kiss someone if they did the snus/snuff thing, I'm generally more tolerant against the cig smoke because it doesn't burn my nose as bad.

(just google "snus" if you wanna know what it is since idk how widely spread it is)


----------



## Psydye

I believe most drugs should be legalized(or at least decriminalized) like alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## moonford

People who have those K-Pop gifs make me cringe. 
And a gif with anybody in it, in general.


----------



## Alienfish

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who have those K-Pop gifs make me cringe.
> And a gif with anybody in it, in general.



yeah i agree especially when they have like one large gif moving around with random kpop people.. or yeah large random gifs in general just put there tbh


----------



## Alienfish

Whiteflamingo said:


> People who have those K-Pop gifs make me cringe.
> And a gif with anybody in it, in general.



yeah i agree especially when they have like one large gif moving around with random kpop people.. or yeah large random gifs in general just put there tbh


----------



## Diancie

1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. 
2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.

Same. In addition to this..

3. People keep talking about how actors are 'hot' and I never see it.
4. I don't understand the fun of trying on dozens of clothes and taking pictures in them at shops.
5. I hardly ever wear makeup, I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## moonford

Sheila said:


> yeah i agree especially when they have like one large gif moving around with random kpop people.. or yeah large random gifs in general just put there tbh



Its annoying to look at, are they meant to be cute or something?


----------



## Alienfish

Whiteflamingo said:


> Its annoying to look at, are they meant to be cute or something?



probably i know like one or two modern kpop bands so when i see all those random guys with the same hair i'm like.. k bro cute cat paws lol...


----------



## Corrie

1. I think paying to play games online with consoles (Xbox One, Ps4, etc) is such a horrible money grab
2. Apple products are not worth the money
3. I don't find Beyonce amazing as everyone says and I don't like her music
4. Public pools are disgusting
5. People who still only care about "in" things but are far into their 40s make me feel bad for them
6. Materialism makes me sad


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> 1. I think paying to play games online with consoles (Xbox One, Ps4, etc) is such a horrible money grab
> 2. Apple products are not worth the money
> 3. I don't find Beyonce amazing as everyone says and I don't like her music
> 4. Public pools are disgusting
> 5. People who still only care about "in" things but are far into their 40s make me feel bad for them
> 6. Materialism makes me sad



Agrees, like you have the console and game now you need to pay to even connect? Like everything else is not cost enough .-.

Well I do have an iphone 4s but i got to take over it from my bf and his mom so :7 And it works well albeit the battery sucks lol.

And yeah idek why people find Beyonce so cool and world's best feminist and that she is so cool standing up for black/afro-american people etc. I mean.. she has money, contacts and the popularity to do it which makes it more fake, like I can do what I want and I will get the attention. Gurl come down to earth and make real changes.

Yeah, I hate going in public pools.. there is always that kid who poops and pukes around.


----------



## seliph

It says I already posted in this thread but I don't remember what I posted so

- The Harry Potter series is boring, so is Star Wars
- The Beatles are even more boring and their music is way overrated
- Beyonce's music doesn't appeal to me at all
- Kim Kardashian isn't that bad and most hate for her just comes from 1. jealousy 2. her family unfortunately being kind of unavoidable no matter where you look
- I don't really care for the social aspect of Snapchat, I just use it for the filters
- I hate beaches
- I love spiders
- You can't say you love plants if you eat them uwu



Apple2012 said:


> Sounds like a popular opinion (I wish).


It is



Whiteflamingo said:


> People who have those K-Pop gifs make me cringe.



So is this. Or at least it was til people who bullied people for kpop avs started liking kpop l m a o


----------



## Discord

This is one of mine:

I really wish Noah had swatted those 2 mosquitoes.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Bewear is the best new Pokemon to be revealed so far


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Wild World isn't a very good game. It did have a boss soundtrack though...that City Folk remastered and made much better.


Spoiler


----------



## Bowie

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Wild World isn't a very good game. It did have a boss soundtrack though...that City Folk remastered and made much better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It could just be my nostalgia getting in the way, but _City Folk_ will always be my favourite game in the series. So simple, so relaxing. The music was gorgeous.


----------



## lars708

Sheila said:


> yeah i agree especially when they have like one large gif moving around with random kpop people.. or yeah large random gifs in general just put there tbh



I agree, which is very hypocrite of me because both my avatar and signature make use of GIF images but idc. Bayo is best.


----------



## Alienfish

lars708 said:


> I agree, which is very hypocrite of me because both my avatar and signature make use of GIF images but idc. Bayo is best.



at least i know bayonetta and they are not terribly large tbh.. 

also this harambe crap is so overrated when people use it everywhere.. cool down peeps


----------



## Hopeless Opus

1. i used to be huge on television but i stopped watching a few years ago. i go to the internet to watch everything at this point, it's not that i hate TV because sometimes i still watch it every few months for an award show or something but yeah
2. i don't like short shorts, i get paranoid that people will just stare
3. i feel like i go on the phone 24/7 lmao but not intentionally i guess?? it just kinda happens
4. guilty as charged
5. well lol i really would have liked to have a boyfriend during highschool. whenever i see the posts online of ppl who are like 'started dating in the 9th grade and now we're married and have 3 kids' i'm just like ugh that is soooo goals fml. but it's senior year and i'm not going to date anybody anytime soon because everyone at my school is mental


----------



## visibleghost

i dont hate tom nook ... all i evr see abt him is Hate but i dont rly ., care .

also i have never liked any hot beverage. not tea, coffee, hot chocolate, not the hot blueberry drink thingies, not hot milk, nothing. people get rly upset when u say that you dont deink any of those deinks tbh a lot of ppl seem to feel like hot cocoa is Holy and anyone who refuses to drink it is missing out ob lyf


----------



## Alienfish

^well idek i like coffee and hot chocolate as long as they don't get those yucky membranes on them when it gets too hot. i can't really drink tea because i get stoned because of it.. but yeah i don't see why people would make a fuss about that? :/


----------



## Corrie

visibleghost said:


> i dont hate tom nook ... all i evr see abt him is Hate but i dont rly ., care .
> 
> also i have never liked any hot beverage. not tea, coffee, hot chocolate, not the hot blueberry drink thingies, not hot milk, nothing. people get rly upset when u say that you dont deink any of those deinks tbh a lot of ppl seem to feel like hot cocoa is Holy and anyone who refuses to drink it is missing out ob lyf



I feel like people are like this about coffee or tea. If you don't like coffee or tea, you're apparently an alien.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ^well idek i like coffee and hot chocolate as long as they don't get those yucky membranes on them when it gets too hot. i can't really drink tea because i get stoned because of it.. but yeah i don't see why people would make a fuss about that? :/



How'd you get stoned from tea? You slip the dank memes in it?


----------



## Alienfish

Haha, no... I guess I am over-sensitive to some ingredient there. I can drink coffee with problems though so it must be specific to tea and not a caffeine effect or stuff.

Also, I wanna smash all those people posting their computer set-ups. Like bro I dont care how flashy drive and monitor you have tbh.. Also you don't need 3-4 screens to play/do stuff with unless you work as like a TV operator techie or stuff lol


----------



## Rabirin

1.I really hate the smell of tuna and tuna in general and anybody in a close radius to me who's eating itbut everybody around me seems to enjoy eating it.
2. I don't like nutella nor think it's a godsend
3. I actually wasn't too fussed about sailor moon crystal season 1&2, it wasn't the best but it was honestly decent. Most people are acting like it's a pure abomination
4. I don't like mac & cheese lmao.
5. When new mothers act like their newborns already have a personality and mind of their own, especially when they are fresh out of the womb it really baffles me. 
6. It's also quite silly how new mothers claim their baby or babies have grown so big or are getting so big when they are only 1 or two weeks old.


----------



## Alienfish

I can't even eat Nutella due to nuts, or maybe I could cause I can eat hazelnuts nowadays but I don't think why people think it's the best. It's not really healthy with 98% sugar and rest being palm oil and stuff lol :/

Also I don't like the new OP music for SMC series, I hate that most mainstream anime needs techno/electric stuff for their music :/


----------



## Akira-chan

Nuttela isn't as good as people make it out to be :\

Its just

meh


----------



## Corrie

I agree, Nutella isn't that great.


----------



## Alienfish

i'm not a fan of much modern music (especially not things like disturbed, linkin park and those bands and too techno/electronica things) which seems to make people really miffed.. like what's the deal if i don't like things then i don't. i at least try them out before i do? o__o


----------



## Psydye

I don't like Jpop or Kpop.


----------



## Corrie

I hate man buns and the "pidgeotto" hair (where the sides are shaved but the middle is still long).


----------



## MishMeesh

Also agree, nutella isn't that great. (peanut butter ftw)

Buzzfeed does nothing but steal ideas from other youtubers/content creators and gets away with it because of their bizarrely massive amount of viewers and it wouldn't be so infuriating if they expanded on the ideas or _at least_ just pulled it off _as well as the original_ but so many times when I can recognize what video they blatantly steal an idea, it's so half-assed and just UGH the worst, the true cancer of youtube



Spoiler: this is ridiculous



Good Mythical Morning's blindfolded chicken nugget taste test





_*Literally*_ one day later on Buzzfeed:





Like a few months later on Buzzfeed, not even a blindfolded taste test, literally just people eating chicken nuggets in front of a camera because the other one had stopped getting hits so they just did the same thing again but even lazier lmao


----------



## Stalfos

I looooove the Trump-threads!


----------



## bigger34

I hate Pumpkin spice.


----------



## Akira-chan

Even tho i wasn't alive when it came out I don't see all the hype and greatness from OOT, its just another zelda game :\


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> Even tho i wasn't alive when it came out I don't see all the hype and greatness from OOT, its just another zelda game :\



same.. i mean i didn't play it when it came out but i owned it later on and tbh, nah not so good as everyone says. other than maybe being ahead of its time but that doesn't mean it is good.


----------



## Squidward

Psydye said:


> I don't like Jpop or Kpop.



Same here, I mean I don't hate it but I don't get the hype.


----------



## Antonio

Psydye said:


> I don't like Jpop or Kpop.



The songs are ok but i prefer music that i can understand...


----------



## Akira-chan

I don't like Kpop and I don't understand why people obsess over the people in the bands. Same goes for Jpop


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Oh I thought of some more...

- I really dislike hearing what I seem to be 'sob stories' on all these reality or talent shows. There was another one over the weekend, it's a singing competition, not a who had the worst life competition. Or maybe I'm just very cold 

- I don't believe in marriage. I just can't see the point in it. Having seen so many fail due to one or the other behaving appallingly. Then you're left with having to split all the assets, not to mention the cost of the actual divorce itself. 

- We recently voted to leave the EU. I completely agree with this. Get a bit fed up of anything who disagrees calling the vote leavers racisist and other ridiculous things. Having a different opinion doesn't make anybody a racist and I don't believe that over half the country's population are racists either. We all voted how we thought best. 

- I find it quite poor taste when these things go around on social media to supposedly raise awareness of cancer by posting black and white photos of themselves looking their best. That isn't the reality of cancer and I don't believe it does anything to raise awareness. Could just as easily start fundraising if people really want to help.


----------



## Alienfish

Squidward said:


> Same here, I mean I don't hate it but I don't get the hype.



I like some older Jpop/kayo/enka etc. and some older k-music but I'm not much for modern of either style/genre.


----------



## Mink777

A great portion of my mindset is the unpopular opinion.


----------



## Dim

-Family Guy was funny af back in the day but sucks ass now and should just stop already
-Pokemon Sun and Moon is looking more and more retarted after each trailer
-It's okay to be sensitive and have feelings
-Washing your hands is important
-Of all the characters in Naruto Shippuden, Naruto is the worst (Not including fillers and war arc ofc)
-Ghosts exist
-Philadelphia Eagles suck (unpopular opinion in my area)
-Screw Tom Brady
-Cats are overrated af. DOGS FTW
-Rock and Heavy Metal RULE!!!!!
-Ivysaur and Squirtle should have been in ssb4
-Lulu was a decent album

i guess that's it


----------



## mintellect

Stalfos said:


> I looooove the Trump-threads!



Same tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

^Yesss I loved that Lulu album, think I might still have the CD somewhere.

Lol at all those edgy music journalists bashing 'em.

And yeah sun/moon starting to look really trashy idek if i will get it tbh


----------



## mintellect

Also I dislike Nutella, as well as peanut butter

The Harambe meme is stupid. It's truly confusing how many men want to stick their genitals out for a gorilla that got shot???


----------



## Corrie

I hate that basically the only anime that gets popular over here in the West is action anime.


----------



## Alienfish

Diancie Rose said:


> Also I dislike Nutella, as well as peanut butter
> 
> The Harambe meme is stupid. It's truly confusing how many men want to stick their genitals out for a gorilla that got shot???



Yea.. beyond stupid.. same with those stupid apache helicopterkin/gender people.. stop it. it's not even fun when there are people with serious gender issues.

@LTTW; 





> - I find it quite poor taste when these things go around on social media to supposedly raise awareness of cancer by posting black and white photos of themselves looking their best. That isn't the reality of cancer and I don't believe it does anything to raise awareness. Could just as easily start fundraising if people really want to help.



this, or any disease in general. come on you don't go fully make-up and dyed hair looking the best if you have a serious illness.

Anyways, as for my own, I don't really get the anti-birth control pill debate and arguments sometimes. I mean yes more research is needed to find stuff that lessens the risks of getting clots, strokes etc. but if you know you have high blood pressure, heart/blood issues, stroke runs in your family or you take heart/blood medicine you are not supposed to get the stronger combination pills at all. There are mini pills not being as hormonal strong and also a lake of other options. You just need to be careful and use them right and read up on the methods and also what kinds that can interfere with the bc pills such as grapefruit and some heart meds etc.

You are not cool because you are anti "we are walking hormone cocktails anyways" bc pills if that's all you can say. Find an option that suits you the best and nag the doctors until they help you. Yes, bc pills don't work for all with some side effects but don't be those "tumblr-hippies" never shutting up.


----------



## Dim

Sheila said:


> ^Yesss I loved that Lulu album, think I might still have the CD somewhere.
> 
> Lol at all those edgy music journalists bashing 'em.
> 
> And yeah sun/moon starting to look really trashy idek if i will get it tbh


idk why but I just kinda got into lulu lol and yea as much as I want to be on board with sun and moon idk if I can. I mean, I am still getting the games but...


----------



## Alienfish

Nox said:


> idk why but I just kinda got into lulu lol and yea as much as I want to be on board with sun and moon idk if I can. I mean, I am still getting the games but...



yeah i loved that different sound to it. salty peeps lol.

yeah idek if i will get it, i'd rather get some other games that can last longer and not having to deal with stupid banks and stuff..i will probably get it sooner or later bc i'm trash but yeah idek it seems so off to me rn


----------



## N a t

I hate country music. Which is funny since I live in the country.

Just because it fits, doesn't always mean you should wear it. I see too many girls wearing clothes too small for them. I actually prefer very baggy clothing.

I feel like more people these days are put off by the word "fetish". They automatically think that someone has a strange obsession with something, but it's not an obsession, nor does it have to be something weird.


----------



## Alienfish

Some country can be nice, like Johnny Cash and stuff but if it gets too hillbilly or stereotype it's just annoying... 

Agree it looks weird with some people wearing certain stuff, but yeah as long as they don't look ridiculous I usually don't care.


----------



## N a t

Sheila said:


> Some country can be nice, like Johnny Cash and stuff but if it gets too hillbilly or stereotype it's just annoying...
> 
> Agree it looks weird with some people wearing certain stuff, but yeah as long as they don't look ridiculous I usually don't care.



Yeah, I probably sounded like I make faces anytime I see certain things. I don't have a problem with country, it just REALLY isn't my cup of tea. I don't bash on country fans though. Same thing with the clothing issue, I'm not outwardly rude or mean or judgmental about any of the things I dislike. I try to be as kind as possible to everyone, even the people I dislike. Some clothing will be a little tight or form fitting, but what I'm really referring to are  girls wearing super tight booty shorts and stuff. I don't care how big or small you are, if you look bad in it, you look bad. I'm not exactly some cute, skinny thing myself, but I try to be somewhat reserved with my clothing. Even skinny girls can get fat rolls sticking out of places if their clothes is too tight, and it's unattractive to me and a lot of people I know personally :s I shouldn't complain about people having high self esteem, because it can be good for you, but have some shame too please. Ooh didn't mean for that to seem ranty. I just never talk about this kind of thing lol.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I like overweight people because they always seem to have the right amount of sass.


----------



## seliph

- I hate those circle eyebrows that seem to be trendy to draw now, especially on chibis
- I've never seen, or tasted rather, the appeal of avacados
- Our (Canada's) prime minister isn't the uwu cinnamon roll angel everyone likes to paint him out to be
- If you still like or support a celebrity/musician/etc after finding out they're an abuser or sexual offender I will lose respect for you
- Caring what other people eat or wear is beyond stupid
- I've never understood caring about celebrity couples??? Why do they affect anyone
- Frozen wasn't actually _that_ bad, it was just unfortunately overmarketed and Let It Go was inescapable and thus everyone including myself got sick of it real fast
- Popplio > Rowlet


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Yeah, I probably sounded like I make faces anytime I see certain things. I don't have a problem with country, it just REALLY isn't my cup of tea. I don't bash on country fans though. Same thing with the clothing issue, I'm not outwardly rude or mean or judgmental about any of the things I dislike. I try to be as kind as possible to everyone, even the people I dislike. Some clothing will be a little tight or form fitting, but what I'm really referring to are  girls wearing super tight booty shorts and stuff. I don't care how big or small you are, if you look bad in it, you look bad. I'm not exactly some cute, skinny thing myself, but I try to be somewhat reserved with my clothing. Even skinny girls can get fat rolls sticking out of places if their clothes is too tight, and it's unattractive to me and a lot of people I know personally :s I shouldn't complain about people having high self esteem, because it can be good for you, but have some shame too please. Ooh didn't mean for that to seem ranty. I just never talk about this kind of thing lol.



Yeah I don't show it in public either but yeah just saying some people can dress really trashy and idek if they know about it. 

And about country music, some are nice but some are really inbred hillbilly stuff and then I wanna smash things lmao


----------



## Pietro:)100

1) Pietro is adorable. Despite the clown stigma, he's actually really cute!

2) Mayonaise is absolutely disgusting and needs to be abolished. Seriously.

3) K-pop is... overrated? It's becoming more of a 'let's squeal at how cute they all are!!1' thing, instead of a music thing.

4) Death Note and Attack on Titan weren't THAT good.. R-right?  There's lots of hype, but I guess Shoujou is more my thing, so maybe it is good technically, especially compared to most magical girl anime.

5) Fandoms (particularly bands and youtubers ships) were once cool, but are getting kinda annoying. The typing style reminds me of the new wave of scene kids, and no, captioning all your instagram posts with 'IM SCREAMINGF' is probably a lie on your part. I guess 'nerd' culture is changing. Also the smol/Tol thing is really cringey. It's these kids that make fun of MySpace scenesters yet totally mimic their typing style.

Feel free to (respectfully!!) disagree though!


----------



## N a t

Pietro:)100 said:


> 1) Pietro is adorable. Despite the clown stigma, he's actually really cute!
> 
> 2) Mayonaise is absolutely disgusting and needs to be abolished. Seriously.
> 
> 3) K-pop is... overrated? It's becoming more of a 'let's squeal at how cute they all are!!1' thing, instead of a music thing.
> 
> 4) Death Note and Attack on Titan weren't THAT good.. R-right?  There's lots of hype, but I guess Shoujou is more my thing, so maybe it is good technically, especially compared to most magical girl anime.
> 
> 5) Fandoms (particularly bands and youtubers ships) were once cool, but are getting kinda annoying. The typing style reminds me of the new wave of scene kids, and no, captioning all your instagram posts with 'IM SCREAMINGF' is probably a lie on your part. I guess 'nerd' culture is changing. Also the smol/Tol thing is really cringey. It's these kids that make fun of MySpace scenesters yet totally mimic their typing style.
> 
> Feel free to (respectfully!!) disagree though!


I also think Pietro is really cute, in a kinda creepy way. Like Stitches.
Even though I eat mayo, and enjoy it, I too find it also gross? Like straight mayo kinda disgusts me, but I love it on sandwiches and in other foods. Mayo is like, straight lard, that ain't right lol.
Also, I don't think I wanna associate myself with any fandom. I like being a fan of things, and I am a fan of things, but literally the word "fandom" sounds like bad news to me >> that's how bad they've gotten


----------



## mintellect

I really like Android emojis


----------



## jiny

i hate p!atd


----------



## vel

Pineapple pizza is good.


----------



## Psydye

I think promiscuity is alright....as long as you use protection.


----------



## Tracer

Chocolate/Strawberry milk is disgusting


----------



## f11

Spoiler



I really love all he attention I get and seek it out, I don't think there's anything wrong with being an attention seeker, I don't get the stigma around send nudes unless like in a pedopgile type of thing...but yeah there's nothing wrong with sending nudes imo


----------



## ceremony

I don't care fir sitcoms. 

I don't care for science fiction or fantasy/medieval or zombies.

I only really like Nintendo games, or games where I an customize my character and have a home base I can customize as well.

I'm from New York, but the Giants play in NEW JERSEY so they're a bunch of posers.


----------



## Corrie

Diancie Rose said:


> I really like Android emojis



Me too! Everyone goes "they are like blobs, they look stupid" but I'm sitting here like "they look cute that way ;w;"


----------



## Alienfish

kianli said:


> i hate p!atd



finally someone lol. but yeah that kind of music is bad in general so.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Pietro:)100 said:


> 1) Pietro is adorable. Despite the clown stigma, he's actually really cute!
> 
> 2) Mayonaise is absolutely disgusting and needs to be abolished. Seriously.
> 
> 3) K-pop is... overrated? It's becoming more of a 'let's squeal at how cute they all are!!1' thing, instead of a music thing.
> 
> 4) Death Note and Attack on Titan weren't THAT good.. R-right?  There's lots of hype, but I guess Shoujou is more my thing, so maybe it is good technically, especially compared to most magical girl anime.
> 
> 5) Fandoms (particularly bands and youtubers ships) were once cool, but are getting kinda annoying. The typing style reminds me of the new wave of scene kids, and no, captioning all your instagram posts with 'IM SCREAMINGF' is probably a lie on your part. I guess 'nerd' culture is changing. Also the smol/Tol thing is really cringey. It's these kids that make fun of MySpace scenesters yet totally mimic their typing style.
> 
> Feel free to (respectfully!!) disagree though!



I'm actually starting to agree about Pietro...clowns in real life I really dislike, they just remind me of Stephen Kings 'IT'. But I had Pietro in my cycling town the other day and he's actually pretty cute and most definitely unique. 
Have to disagree about Mayo though...how can you hate mayonnaise?


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah mayo is the blast ahah. I mean yes if you overuse it it's gross but tbh most of the time yummm <3

Also I don't get why people prefer chrome so much? To me FF is way more stable as long as you update it and it doesn't clog as easily.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

I find anime to be incredibly cookie-cutter and for the most part mediocre. Tried to get into it, never could.


----------



## Melchoir

1. Kanye West is a genius. He never fails to get the media talking about him. Like, just as Kanye begins to die down, he does something outrageous to get himself back in the spotlight.
2. Kim Kardashian is also a genius. She built herself an empire off the back of that one tape... She kinda had two choices, I guess, to shrink away from the fame or to embrace it. She chose to run with it and now she's reaping the rewards. I don't think that should be looked down upon.
3. Nicki Minaj actually makes good music if you just wanna dance and not think about it too much.
4. Twenty One Pilots are beyond overrated. Their earlier stuff is way better than their newer stuff, which just sucks. 
5. Pineapple on pizza is actually great, even though loads of people hate on it.
There's probably way more but that's all I can think of right now. Also, I get that Kim and Kanye (and Nicki) have done some questionable things but that doesn't take away from the fact that they have built their own empires. They've gotta be given credit for that.


----------



## Melchoir

1. Kanye West is a genius. He never fails to get the media talking about him. Like, just as Kanye begins to die down, he does something outrageous to get himself back in the spotlight.
2. Kim Kardashian is also a genius. She built herself an empire off the back of that one tape... She kinda had two choices, I guess, to shrink away from the fame or to embrace it. She chose to run with it and now she's reaping the rewards. I don't think that should be looked down upon.
3. Nicki Minaj actually makes good music if you just wanna dance and not think about it too much.
4. Twenty One Pilots are beyond overrated. Their earlier stuff is way better than their newer stuff, which just sucks. 
5. Pineapple on pizza is actually great, even though loads of people hate on it.
There's probably way more but that's all I can think of right now. Also, I get that Kim and Kanye (and Nicki) have done some questionable things but that doesn't take away from the fact that they have built their own empires. They've gotta be given credit for that.

--- 
I don't know why this posted twice. If someone could remove my post, that'd be great ~


----------



## Koopa K

Here are mine:

1. I am a Christian. However, I don't believe the whole, "LGBTQA people are wrong and they deserve to ROT IN HELL" thing. Honestly,
the Bible says, over and over and over, to love your neighbor. And if that neighbor just so happens to be LGBTQA or a nonbeliever, than so be it. I have not closed my heart to LGBTQA people. Seriously, those people give Christianity a bad name. I also don't believe in burning forever in hell. 

2. I like My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. So sue me.

3. I am an introvert, and I like hanging out with people. Being an introvert does not mean you always make excuses not to socialize. I enjoy having friends, I just need some alone time too.


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I find anime to be incredibly cookie-cutter and for the most part mediocre. Tried to get into it, never could.



yeah.. i'm very picky with what i watch and i think i only ever completed like 5-6 series?? most mainstream stuff nowadays don't appeal to me at all and most have really bad music as well.


----------



## Akira-chan

Wtf liking pineapple pizza is unpopular? what is this madness.

I like oatmeal cookies WITH raisins. Fight me.


----------



## Alienfish

pineapples should be banned. also i don't like pears.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> yeah.. i'm very picky with what i watch and i think i only ever completed like 5-6 series?? most mainstream stuff nowadays don't appeal to me at all and most have really bad music as well.



Yeah, easily 80% of anime is cookie cutter crap that has been done better elsewhere. Yet people eat it all up! It drives me bonkers.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Yeah, easily 80% of anime is cookie cutter crap that has been done better elsewhere. Yet people eat it all up! It drives me bonkers.



yeah that and a lot have horrible fanbases as well.. ugh. also when people try to shove down 10 series down your throat yet they know you don't watch anime much or at all lol :| Also a lot are too much genre or just trying to appeal to like 99% of the audience as well -.-


----------



## Psydye

Honestly, I don't hate pineapple pizza at all, I just find it kind of "meh". Doesn't bother me, I WILL eat it, I just don't think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## littletwinclouds

- drug addicts should be treated with care and respect rather than treated like scum as they are now. addiction is an illness - and most addicts use drugs as a form of coping due to abuse / low socio-economic status / mental or physical illness etc

- also, the whole "weed culture" thing is pathetic. it's a bunch of kids trying to be all edgy and rebellious when all they're doing is 1) making light of people struggling with serious drug addiction and 2) making it harder for cannabis to be accepted for its medical properties bc all they care about is getting high.

- sex-positive feminism is TOXIC AF. like yeah own your sexuality if you want to, that's all well and good, but the porn industry is not okay. porn in general is disgusting and so damaging to society. the sex industry in general is not okay. there's a whole generation of girls who are growing up thinking "it's okay he's rough with me / choking me, he's just being kinky" "it's okay to let people use me for sex because i'm 'embracing my sexuality'" "if i'm broke i can just be a stripper it's all good" "if i don't have sex there's something wrong with me" and none of this is okay.

- i'll say it again: porn is so so damaging and wrong


----------



## emolga

1. sonic games aren't as bad as people make them out to be
2. yellow starburst are the best


----------



## Psydye

littletwinclouds said:


> - drug addicts should be treated with care and respect rather than treated like scum as they are now. addiction is an illness - and most addicts use drugs as a form of coping due to abuse / low socio-economic status / mental or physical illness etc
> 
> - also, the whole "weed culture" thing is pathetic. it's a bunch of kids trying to be all edgy and rebellious when all they're doing is 1) making light of people struggling with serious drug addiction and 2) making it harder for cannabis to be accepted for its medical properties bc all they care about is getting high.
> 
> - sex-positive feminism is TOXIC AF. like yeah own your sexuality if you want to, that's all well and good, but the porn industry is not okay. porn in general is disgusting and so damaging to society. the sex industry in general is not okay. there's a whole generation of girls who are growing up thinking "it's okay he's rough with me / choking me, he's just being kinky" "it's okay to let people use me for sex because i'm 'embracing my sexuality'" "if i'm broke i can just be a stripper it's all good" "if i don't have sex there's something wrong with me" and none of this is okay.
> 
> - i'll say it again: porn is so so damaging and wrong



I agree w/ the first one, but not so sure about the other two..


----------



## littletwinclouds

Psydye said:


> I agree w/ the first one, but not so sure about the other two..



I've experienced the last one personally - not gonna go into detail bc personal and also pretty graphic but i have had awful things done to me and it's been justified by being in porn so it's a normal thing?? like we can all agree that there's some messed up porn out there and some of the behaviours have become very normalised 

um there is also a lot of other stuff i have experienced (especially related to the sex-positive feminism thing) but it is super personal info and idk if it is appropriate to share on here (like i am happy to if you would like clarification but yeah)

sorry i can't really clarify more? but i guess all of my points are based on personal experience
maybe i shouldn't have posted bc it's hard to explain without divulging lots of not-nice stuff, soz

- - - Post Merge - - -

also for an opinion i am more than happy to share:

i don't really like pokemon games... grinding sucks balls and i get bored trying to level up my team. my main is always like level 60 and the rest of my team is level 30 or something :/
and i am really bad at turn-based combat
(i'll probs still get the new one tho aha)

i also don't like side-scrollers and platformers


----------



## Corrie

littletwinclouds said:


> I've experienced the last one personally - not gonna go into detail bc personal and also pretty graphic but i have had awful things done to me and it's been justified by being in porn so it's a normal thing?? like we can all agree that there's some messed up porn out there and some of the behaviours have become very normalised
> 
> um there is also a lot of other stuff i have experienced (especially related to the sex-positive feminism thing) but it is super personal info and idk if it is appropriate to share on here (like i am happy to if you would like clarification but yeah)
> 
> sorry i can't really clarify more? but i guess all of my points are based on personal experience
> maybe i shouldn't have posted bc it's hard to explain without divulging lots of not-nice stuff, soz



That's horrible, holy ****.  I've heard of this thing being a thing and couldn't really believe people were that stupid. But I agree, porn gives extremely messed up and wrong views on how sex even works. I hate porn for that very reason.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Corrie said:


> That's horrible, holy ****.  I've heard of this thing being a thing and couldn't really believe people were that stupid. But I agree, porn gives extremely messed up and wrong views on how sex even works. I hate porn for that very reason.



yeah.... i have seen a really bad side of society that most people aren't really aware of and once your eyes have been opened to it it's impossible to forget
a lot of it was due to naivety (and being really self-destructive) on my part but it's amazing how many people are willing to take advantage of vulnerability

thank you for your kind words though!! <3


----------



## mintellect

I feel like a lot of my unpopular opinions are pretty popular on here, but:

Modern music is trash
Slang is stupid
I don't care about celebrities, their drama, or falling in love with them, and I don't get the obsession over "boy bands"
I've never actually listened to kpop or jpop but I don't get why it's so popular and it's kinda annoying seeing it everywhere on the forums 
Swearing every other word doesn't make you look cool
I dislike dancing
The arts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sports
Being non-white, LGBTQA+, a minor, etc. isn't an excuse for you to act like an a$$hole
Abusive/toxic/pedophillic/incestual/etc relationships aren't okay even if it's fiction, and if a ship you ship falls in to one of those categories, no matter what AU you create that changes who the characters are, their personalities, ages, families, etc. the relationship is still abusive/toxic/pedophillic/incestual/etc and it's still wrong
Shipping real life people unless they're actually a couple is gross
I don't get the obsession with Youtubers, like I love a bunch of popular lets players and stuff and I watch them often but I'm not head over heels for any of them; I feel like Youtubers are starting to have the same kind of squealing girl fanbase as a lot of """hot"""" boy celebrities used to- what am I saying, this started long ago didn't it
Just because you're Christian doesn't mean you have to be a homophobic a$$hole
Cats>dogs
More makeup doesn't make you look better; I have no problem with it but some people I know don't know when enough is enough
Selfies are stupid, even the word is stupid. I follow a bunch of my friends from school on Instagram normally for no other reason than the fact that I know them, and hooooooooo boy, 99% of their feed is selfies, bad ones too with a bunch of filters. And all their friends are commenting those stupid cat heart eyes emojis. And I so desperately want to say "your selfies suck" but I know all I'll get is backlash from their cult following of friends, even if I say something constructive like "oh maybe you should use less filters." And most of these girls are between 12-14 (many of them have had accounts even before then, I started about a month ago) and they're trying to look so hot and sexy in their photos, like ofc they're not sending nudes or anything, but it's just. Really stupid. (Gets kinda off topic here) And also, these kids are perfectly comfortable with sharing a big bunch of their personal info online. Including the abundant amount of pictures of themselves, they also show off their last name, the school they go to, their teachers, etc. While many of them keep their feeds private until they accept your follow request, they still usually have a bunch of info in their profile, while everyone can see. Majority of them say they only follow their close friends and their parents keep a good eye on their account but anyone can stumble upon your account wether or not they're your friend and I don't think the parents are doing a good enough job.
The dog snapchat filter needs to burn


----------



## Psydye

I LOVE heavy metal music!! \m/


----------



## mintellect

Also I hate bacon

My friend has declared she is married to bacon and I am concerned for her mental health.


----------



## littletwinclouds

Diancie Rose said:


> Also I hate bacon
> 
> My friend has declared she is married to bacon and I am concerned for her mental health.



bacon is so overrated like why would you have bacon when you could have a nice, medium-rare steak?
ahhhh drooling


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I like the movie Frozen. Love the songs too.

Bugs Bunny and Woody Wood Pecker are some of the funniest cartoons ever made.

I don't care much for Oprah.

Football is boring.

Coffee is gross.


----------



## ceremony

littletwinclouds said:


> bacon is so overrated like why would you have bacon when you could have a nice, medium-rare steak?
> ahhhh drooling



I dunno, the way I make bacon is pretty delicious. None of that fatty wet stuff. 

Also, I think.. _know _Jay-Z is super overrated.


----------



## nintendofan85

1. I hate Drake with a passion.
2. I don't see the point in being on a phone 24/7.
3. I don't think you need your first kiss before your junior year of high school.
4. I'm not a big fan of Facebook.
5. I love dark humor.


----------



## radical6

IF YOU LIKE PORN YOURE A DEGENERATE LOSER


----------



## saehanfox

1) Macbooks are overrated
2) Trump is (slightly) better than Hillary
3) seafood is gross
4) marriage is slavery
5) Legend of Zelda is boring and overrated


----------



## Psydye

Strawberries and raspberries are overrated....more love to blueberries(and maybe blackberries too)!


----------



## seliph

(romantic) shipping is dumb and a waste of time and it's way more satisfying to envision the subjects as best friends


----------



## inkling

TheGreatBrain said:


> I like the movie Frozen. Love the songs too.
> 
> Bugs Bunny and Woody Wood Pecker are some of the funniest cartoons ever made.
> 
> I don't care much for Oprah.
> 
> Football is boring.
> 
> Coffee is gross.



Omg I love those cartoons. I used to love the looney toons and bugs was my fave.


hm...unpopular... eh i dislike most tv shows that are popular that people like. its rare if i dont cringe/fall asleep. also i don't like doing to the movie theater.


----------



## seliph

Oh yeah I don't like going to the movies either. I wish I could enjoy it but I just get huge headaches and sometimes get dizzy if I see a movie in a theatre. ?\_(ツ)_/?

If my friends or family really wanna go then I'll put up with it but I'd really rather not.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't like watch series or films online unless I really have to, I prefer going to the cinema or worst case a DVD if I can find it. It's just not the same feeling.

Also I have no problems with gore or bad languages in stuff unless it's overly used.. I mean it's a movie or series/books whatever.. I guess I don't have a weak heart idek. Overly icky surgery scenes can be gross though when they do it slow lol.


----------



## Alienfish

I absolutely hate english dubs in anime or games, the latter specifically since they almost always fail to make the game sounding good. If you can't read a game, in particular those "animu" visual novel things, I don't think it's for you if you can't appreciate how it was intended to be.

Also idek why people want dubbed anime, they sound almost as bad and watching anime is not a "multitasking thing while I cook or draw" thing unless it's maybe a kids' show :|


----------



## Psydye

Sheila said:


> I absolutely hate english dubs in anime or games, the latter specifically since they almost always fail to make the game sounding good. If you can't read a game, in particular those "animu" visual novel things, I don't think it's for you if you can't appreciate how it was intended to be.
> 
> Also idek why people want dubbed anime, they sound almost as bad and watching anime is not a "multitasking thing while I cook or draw" thing unless it's maybe a kids' show :|



Idk, for me it's hard to absorb all the action if I'm constantly looking at text.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Idk, for me it's hard to absorb all the action if I'm constantly looking at text.



Care to elaborate? I don't really see how reading mainly dialogues is that hard in containing to what's going on, but maybe I can focus on things at the same time, idek *shrugs*

I just hate how dubs massacre the whole intention and culture of the dialogue and makes the dub "fit in" with eg. an American audience or whatever.


----------



## mintellect

nvll said:


> Oh yeah I don't like going to the movies either. I wish I could enjoy it but I just get huge headaches and sometimes get dizzy if I see a movie in a theatre. ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> If my friends or family really wanna go then I'll put up with it but I'd really rather not.



I dislike movie theaters as well, though I haven't been to one in years.
It's mainly because I'm watching the movie with other people, like there's always bound to be that screaming baby or a chatty group of girls or a kid throwing his food everywhere or a man arguing with someone or etc.

Though I really like the general atmosphere of movie theaters, how they're always dark except for the glow of the movie you're watching, the arcade machines, etc. When I was really little my dad used to always take us to the movies, and there was this really awesome movie theater that was pretty much pitch black except for the glow of these really awesome food containers? Dispensers??? They had behind the counter and some other neat gadgets. I don't remember much about it since I was about 3 or 4, but i remeber it being really cool.
I remember there being an excessively long line to buy tickets though, which luckily the movie theater closest to my house doesn't get nearly as much traffic.


----------



## Psydye

Sheila said:


> Care to elaborate? I don't really see how reading mainly dialogues is that hard in containing to what's going on, but maybe I can focus on things at the same time, idek *shrugs*
> 
> I just hate how dubs massacre the whole intention and culture of the dialogue and makes the dub "fit in" with eg. an American audience or whatever.


Well I do have a hard time focusing.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Well I do have a hard time focusing.



Well at least that is a valid reason than going "boo hoo i can't read at all because i'm a lazy teenager" or whatever. I don't really have an easy time for that either unless I really like something, should I just go watch whatever mainstream anime I'd just probably ignore it or just lose interest quickly. Part of why I can be picky af and come off as "uninterested as hell" person when people just shove 45 series down my throat when I don't watch much at all.


----------



## Liamslash

Psydye said:


> Well I do have a hard time focusing.



Weird, I have to have subtitles on everything because I get so sidetracked I loose track of what people are saying.
It's just easier to focus on what's happening for me if they do have subtitles.


----------



## Alienfish

Liamslash said:


> Weird, I have to have subtitles on everything because I get so sidetracked I loose track of what people are saying.
> It's just easier to focus on what's happening for me if they do have subtitles.



Yeah, since I obviously don't know/speak fluent Japanese I still want the original voices and subtitles is enough for me. Also, yeah the dubs are msot of time unfitting as for voices and actual "translation" just to please whatever audience. And sometimes (mainly kids series dubs) changes names, themes etc. so it become a whole new series or cut out "inappropriate" content like hurr durr we can't show gay couples to an US audience etc.

So yeah my focus issues would be mainly on what the series is about and the story etc. not actually having a hard time reading, that I'm more than happy to do.


----------



## Liamslash

Sheila said:


> Yeah, since I obviously don't know/speak fluent Japanese I still want the original voices and subtitles is enough for me. Also, yeah the dubs are msot of time unfitting as for voices and actual "translation" just to please whatever audience. And sometimes (mainly kids series dubs) changes names, themes etc. so it become a whole new series or cut out "inappropriate" content like hurr durr we can't show gay couples to an US audience etc.
> 
> So yeah my focus issues would be mainly on what the series is about and the story etc. not actually having a hard time reading, that I'm more than happy to do.



If it's anime I usually drift towards the dubs/subtitles because I need both to survive or else I loose track of everything and give up.


----------



## Alienfish

Liamslash said:


> If it's anime I usually drift towards the dubs/subtitles because I need both to survive or else I loose track of everything and give up.



Lol, aw. Oh well as long as the story and series itself is interesting I can watch it, but yeah lots of cookie-cutter modern things nowadays doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Nicole.

Corrie said:


> I agree, Nutella isn't that great.



What is wrong with you? 

When I was a kid, all I'd ever eat was burnt food. It had to be desecrated! Don't ask why, my childhood was filled with ups and downs. 

I don't particularly enjoy the wind in my face, it ruins my hair and I find it difficult to see. 

The smell of tuna is revolting, especially when you've got an individual who opens up a tuna wrap right next to you. Please go away or I'll have to leave the area myself. 

I cannot comprehend why some choose to shave their eyebrows off and draw them on.


----------



## Alienfish

Nicole. said:


> I cannot comprehend why some choose to shave their eyebrows off and draw them on.



this.. so much. 99% of the time it looks really stupid and ridiculous. if you must have no eyebrows at least just leave them as they are and don't draw like a lil kid on them >>


----------



## Psydye

Nicole. said:


> I cannot comprehend why some choose to shave their eyebrows off and draw them on.



Well....that's odd!


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Well....that's odd!



Fashion among some people I assume. Tbh it looks ugly af.

Also if there is some music that I don't really like it's some bands trying to copy eg. 60s psychedelic and/or folk and adding random noise to their sound picture. Doesn't really sound good most of the time.


----------



## Nicole.

Psydye said:


> Well....that's odd!



Why is it odd?


----------



## Akira-chan

I cant stand movies and it takes a lot for me to enjoy one since they drone of for h o ur s and they are basically all follow the same pattern


----------



## Corrie

Nicole. said:


> I cannot comprehend why some choose to shave their eyebrows off and draw them on.



I had a girl in my school who got hers tattooed on because she had a compulsive obsession with pulling the hairs out.


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> I cant stand movies and it takes a lot for me to enjoy one since they drone of for h o ur s and they are basically all follow the same pattern



Go watch Evolution of a Filipino Family lmao.


----------



## mogyay

Corrie said:


> I had a girl in my school who got hers tattooed on because she had a compulsive obsession with pulling the hairs out.



that was me! i obsessively pull them out when i'm anxious so i always have fake eyebrows (but i've got pretty good at drawing them in) so i'm always a bit defensive when other people make fun of girl's eyebrows. i had trich when i was younger and no one made fun of me for having bald patches on my head so it's a little iffy that they make fun of my eyebrows but oh well


----------



## visibleghost

harambe is th worst meme of 2016


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> that was me! i obsessively pull them out when i'm anxious so i always have fake eyebrows (but i've got pretty good at drawing them in) so i'm always a bit defensive when other people make fun of girl's eyebrows. i had trich when i was younger and no one made fun of me for having bald patches on my head so it's a little iffy that they make fun of my eyebrows but oh well



well as long as you can make em look hairy ;] But yeah I rarely see people pulling em off good tbh


----------



## Corrie

mogyay said:


> that was me! i obsessively pull them out when i'm anxious so i always have fake eyebrows (but i've got pretty good at drawing them in) so i'm always a bit defensive when other people make fun of girl's eyebrows. i had trich when i was younger and no one made fun of me for having bald patches on my head so it's a little iffy that they make fun of my eyebrows but oh well



For me, I don't care if you draw them in or leave them natural. It's when they look silly is when it bothers me. This girl took a picture of them up close and each strand of hair was drawn in. It looked really cool!


----------



## Psydye

Nicole. said:


> Why is it odd?



I mean it's odd that they choose to shave their eyebrows and draw them on. XD


----------



## bigger34

I hate frosting.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

bigger34 said:


> I hate frosting.




Oh so do I! Anything too sugary I really can't stand. That goes for chocolate too...most people think I'm strange just for the fact that I really don't like chocolate


----------



## Alienfish

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Oh so do I! Anything too sugary I really can't stand. That goes for chocolate too...most people think I'm strange just for the fact that I really don't like chocolate



I only really dark chocolate.. very picky with other and not a fan of white one really. Also I hate sweet pastries, cakes etc. that have too much sugar in them.


----------



## Corrie

I hate dark chocolate. It's too bitter for me. XP


----------



## Nicole.

Corrie said:


> I hate dark chocolate. It's too bitter for me. XP



Me too, apparently it's meant to be good for you?


----------



## Corrie

Nicole. said:


> Me too, apparently it's meant to be good for you?



Apparently. That's why I want to like it. I just can't. Same goes with Coconut water. It is nasty.


----------



## Alienfish

Nicole. said:


> Me too, apparently it's meant to be good for you?



yeah way better than regular sugar palm oil things for sure.

also i don't like tomatoes or broccoli.. fite me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Apparently. That's why I want to like it. I just can't. Same goes with Coconut water. It is nasty.



yeah coconut water is blech, i agree


----------



## Corrie

I don't like tomatoes either! Unless they are in a sauce or Ketchup. XP

I don't lkke coconut oil. People say to use it cause it is healthier but it makes everything taste like coconut, which I don't like to begin with. I don't want coconut flavoured potatoes or popcorn. .-.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i can eat sauce, ketchup and soup and stuff but i hate fresh tomatoes, the consistence is blech for me.

yeah exactly, coconut is not good for everything argh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I think diary is disgusting and I hate the taste of milk, eggs, yoghurt and most cheeses.


----------



## Leota

Harambe memes are distasteful and honestly not even funny?

Harambe was a Western Lowland Gorilla, which is critically endangered species. It's a shame that he had to die, but the likelihood of that situation ending well was slim and I don't blame the zoo for doing what they did.

I just wish the internet didn't have to latch onto the stupidest stuff *honestly*.

Fun fact: The Western Lowland Gorillas scientific name is _Gorilla gorilla gorilla_


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

A few more thoughts from me, apparently I'm just one large unpopular opinion 

- I prefer dogs and animals over humans. That's not to say I don't care about human beings, but speaking generally, I would trust a dog much more than I would trust a person. 
- I believe the government should stop making smokers out to be social misfits. They don't actually want anybody to quite smoking, the amount of money they would lose is just massive. 
- I don't like the hot weather. At all. I would sooner be in a cool autumn or winter than summer and I have never bothered to go on holiday anywhere even remotely hot. 
- As I said a bit further up thread, I don't really like chocolate. It's just too sweet for me most of the time, I'm more of a savoury person. 
- I don't like sausages or chicken. Often think I should become a vegetarian due to the amount of meat I actually consume. I like McDonald's burgers and bacon but that's about it really. 
- I support much harsher punishments on the most severe criminals who are guiltily beyond doubt. I hate the fact so many can ruin somebody's like and within a couple of years they're free to live a happy life of their own.


----------



## Alienfish

LinkToTheWorld said:


> A few more thoughts from me, apparently I'm just one large unpopular opinion
> 
> 
> - I believe the government should stop making smokers out to be social misfits. They don't actually want anybody to quite smoking, the amount of money they would lose is just massive.



Yes finally someone who sees this. They know how much money they would lose so they restrict it all they can but still let's people do it in very limited areas. Also these damaged lungs pictures on the packs won't stop people anyways, if you're once stuck it's very hard to stop unless you are determined af.

Also tbh I think it's stupid to restrict is as much as they do in some places. I mean sure you should some respect to allergic people and kids but soon it will only be "hi lol you can only smoke in the kitchen fan" or whatever rubbish they try pulling on the people. If they are gonna allow it as they do at least let it somewhat loose.

And I love how snus/snuff is more accepted just because you have it under your lip or however you smoke it where you live. It smells equal as bad if not even worse, that prickly smell is way worse than smoking, also it destroys your gum even more.


----------



## dealz

Just to weigh in on the smoking debate. I actually think that all smoking should be banned. It is a historically social norm but now we know the dangers of it. It will never happen because of the income it provides to the governments. But the thing people don't think about are the expenses of smoking reducing the life span of an individual and also here in the UK where we have free health care the money that is spent on caring for these individuals. I also feel the same way about alcohol. It's not that I despise the addicts but I just don't agree with the sale of what is essentially toxic to the human body.


----------



## Alienfish

^True, but yeah as long as they get all this tax money on the **** they won't stop it completely.

Nothing against booze as long as you drink responsibly.


----------



## Corrie

dealz said:


> Just to weigh in on the smoking debate. I actually think that all smoking should be banned. It is a historically social norm but now we know the dangers of it. It will never happen because of the income it provides to the governments. But the thing people don't think about are the expenses of smoking reducing the life span of an individual and also here in the UK where we have free health care the money that is spent on caring for these individuals. I also feel the same way about alcohol. It's not that I despise the addicts but I just don't agree with the sale of what is essentially toxic to the human body.



I agree. There is nothing good about smoking and I am glad they have banned it in most public places. No one wants to smell it.


----------



## Akira-chan

I kinda agree with the stance on the porn industry. I feel like its ruining more lives than needed and i really hope it dies but with how things are goin rn


yikes™


----------



## Alienfish

Akira-chan said:


> I kinda agree with the stance on the porn industry. I feel like its ruining more lives than needed and i really hope it dies but with how things are goin rn
> 
> 
> yikes™



Yeah on the other hand.. I agree it's a dumb industry if you either gets forced/abused into it or don't have a choice to control how you end up there or over your time spent there. But as long as people having their needs it's not really gonna end even if one could wish they could, idek go watch animated/fictional porn or just read random trashy novels. But on the other hand those people who watch it or actors sit and do drugs on filming locations needs help too.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Akira-chan said:


> I kinda agree with the stance on the porn industry. I feel like its ruining more lives than needed and i really hope it dies but with how things are goin rn
> 
> 
> yikes™



I'm heading into the mountains for a night so I'll be out of this rant conversion anyway.  Tumblr's leaking yet again.

Regarding smoking; it costs tons in preventable diseases. Huge burden on health care. Whether the tax outweighs the expense or people's lives is a different story. On the flip side I don't feel like the government should ban these things, just make people aware of the dangers and regulate it. Let adults make their own choices in life. Yes, that includes whether they want to consume porn or work in the industry.

I'm out.


----------



## Jeremy

Hi all.  We had to delete a few posts in this thread that were either rude, inappropriate, or fell below our post quality standards. Please remember to keep all discussions in here respectful or the thread will have to be closed. Thank you.


----------



## radical6

WHY DID YOU DELETE MY POST WHEN I WAS USING GOOD LANGUAGE


----------



## littletwinclouds

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Regarding smoking; it costs tons in preventable diseases. Huge burden on health care. Whether the tax outweighs the expense or people's lives is a different story. On the flip side I don't feel like the government should ban these things, just make people aware of the dangers and regulate it. Let adults make their own choices in life. Yes, that includes whether they want to consume porn or work in the industry.



i absolutely agree that smoking is a huge burden on health care, but a lot of people with mental illness smoke because nicotine has antidepressant effects and it's sure cheaper than therapy / other meds (when i was in the psych ward like 70% of people smoked)
i think if governments are serious about preventing smoking / drug / alcohol abuse (which is unlikely considering the amount of revenue they make on alcohol and cigarettes via tax) they need to look at what drives people to use them in the first place rather than simply banning / taxing

re: your point on porn


Spoiler: spoiler bc adult content and personal stuff



as someone who has had personal experience with the porn/sex industry, trust me, even people who think that they are doing it by choice and know what they're getting themselves into are being manipulated and exploited. it's physically and psychologically damaging. it's easy to say "regulate it", but until you've actually experienced it from the inside it's hard to understand just how impossible that is in practice. 
and if you're going to argue that people's health should come before revenue in the case of smoking, then i think it's more than fair to argue that the physical and emotional wellbeing of workers in the industry should come before people's need to jerk off. use your imagination or read some hentai. people's lives are being irreversibly ruined so you can watch some porn.
(this isn't directed at you specifically, just people in general who argue in favour of porn)


----------



## Alienfish

kallie said:


> WHY DID YOU DELETE MY POST WHEN I WAS USING GOOD LANGUAGE



He deleted literally all the posts except one-two about it so you're not alone.

Anyways, I don't get why people like Quentin Tarantino. All he does is pseudo-remakes of all old 60s-70s films and try market them towards an US audience and "update" them to the current era. I mean yeah he might use some good music but tbh I never even know he used eg. The 5.6.7.8's' music until I read it long afterwards. Also using random mainstream actors more recently doesn't really do it either.

And this is coming from someone who have several years of film studies behind me and a huge interest in movies in general, so fite me if you want.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

And I'm back. It's been lovely.



kallie said:


> WHY DID YOU DELETE MY POST WHEN I WAS USING GOOD LANGUAGE



Personal attacks aren't allowed on TBT. Try having a calm discussion and I'll be more inclined to listen to and consider your argument instead of posting image macros. 



littletwinclouds said:


> i absolutely agree that smoking is a huge burden on health care, but a lot of people with mental illness smoke because nicotine has antidepressant effects and it's sure cheaper than therapy / other meds (when i was in the psych ward like 70% of people smoked)
> i think if governments are serious about preventing smoking / drug / alcohol abuse (which is unlikely considering the amount of revenue they make on alcohol and cigarettes via tax) they need to look at what drives people to use them in the first place rather than simply banning / taxing



Agreed. I don't smoke myself but drink for recreation and can easily abuse it as a coping mechanism. IMO treatment would be a far more effective solution than an outright ban. It's been tried in the United States and didn't go over well.



littletwinclouds said:


> re: your point on porn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler bc adult content and personal stuff
> 
> 
> 
> as someone who has had personal experience with the porn/sex industry, trust me, even people who think that they are doing it by choice and know what they're getting themselves into are being manipulated and exploited. it's physically and psychologically damaging. it's easy to say "regulate it", but until you've actually experienced it from the inside it's hard to understand just how impossible that is in practice.
> and if you're going to argue that people's health should come before revenue in the case of smoking, then i think it's more than fair to argue that the physical and emotional wellbeing of workers in the industry should come before people's need to jerk off. use your imagination or read some hentai. people's lives are being irreversibly ruined so you can watch some porn.
> (this isn't directed at you specifically, just people in general who argue in favour of porn)



I don't have any experience in the industry myself so no anecdotal evidence to add there. I don't agree your own experience is necessarily the same as everyone's, but I believe regulation is important so what you described doesn't happen. Even if something is difficult I don't feel it's any less important to try to implement. The industry isn't going anywhere, the focus should be on fixing it rather than trying to get rid of it.

Never mentioned my own sexual/porn preferences, just adding my two cents. No offense taken.


----------



## radical6

lostineverfreeforest said:


> And I'm back. It's been lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks aren't allowed on TBT. Try having a calm discussion and I'll be more inclined to listen to and consider your argument instead of posting image macros.


I MADE ANOTHER POST WHERE I WAS CALM AND USED STUDIES BUT I SAID PORNHUB AND XHAMSTER SO THEY DELETED IT
????????????????

ok anyway, porn isnt regulated. thats the point. how do you know homemade porn isnt actually someone abusing their wife and forcing them to do it? hell how do you know if theyre not a sex slave being forced to film? its not regulated at all. they target poor 18 yr olds out of high school for a reason - they don't know any better and are desperate for money


----------



## Alienfish

kallie said:


> I MADE ANOTHER POST WHERE I WAS CALM AND USED STUDIES BUT I SAID PORNHUB AND XHAMSTER SO THEY DELETED IT
> ????????????????
> 
> ok anyway, porn isnt regulated. thats the point. how do you know homemade porn isnt actually someone abusing their wife and forcing them to do it? hell how do you know if theyre not a sex slave being forced to film? its not regulated at all. they target poor 18 yr olds out of high school for a reason - they don't know any better and are desperate for money



Aight calm down or they are probably gonna delete even more. Also we never said that those cases aren't existing, because yeah a lot of home people might or might not be abusive and put up online still. You shouldn't accuse everyone of being bad human beings because they need a little fap. 

I mean it's with most stuff; you should try and look up what you actually watch but if people want to watch something that is legal for their please.. let them. And I agree stronger actions should be taken against sex/porn abusers but tbh if someone buy a professional dvd for their fap needs because they are alone and stuff, just let them have that. It's like taking away your manga and anime likewise because yeah they get bad paid for their actual work etc.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

dealz said:


> Just to weigh in on the smoking debate. I actually think that all smoking should be banned. It is a historically social norm but now we know the dangers of it. It will never happen because of the income it provides to the governments. But the thing people don't think about are the expenses of smoking reducing the life span of an individual and also here in the UK where we have free health care the money that is spent on caring for these individuals. I also feel the same way about alcohol. It's not that I despise the addicts but I just don't agree with the sale of what is essentially toxic to the human body.




If the NHS ever decided to take such outrageous action as to refuse to treat those who have smoking related health issues, I would also expect them to refund all the money that the smokers (and those who buy alcohol) have paid into the NHS. 
Grown adults should be able to make their own minds up about what they do with their health, as as I say, they are paying for it themselves. 
On the subject of alcohol, the vast majority of the population enjoy having a drink, that isn't an addiction. Most adults know their limits. Those who do suffer from an addiction should and rightly do, receive the necessary help. There are many reasons people fall into addiction, that's another discussion altogether though  
Unless we go all out and ban cars, which are far more toxic, then there really is no need to ostracise smokers to such an extent.


----------



## Samansu

Leggings are not pants.

Uggs are horrible.

Summer is the worst season. 

^-^


----------



## Alienfish

Samansu said:


> Leggings are not pants.
> 
> Uggs are horrible.
> 
> Summer is the worst season.
> 
> ^-^



this and i don't get why people have leggings under dresses.. like ffs use petticoats or some stockings to cover up if you don't want people to see your panties aaah


----------



## sylviabee

Demi Lovato is hella annoying and overly sensitive and makes herself look so dumb


----------



## Samansu

Sheila said:


> this and i don't get why people have leggings under dresses.. like ffs use petticoats or some stockings to cover up if you don't want people to see your panties aaah



I know! I mean I wear thicker/opaque stockings and tights in Fall and Winter, but they are still stockings/tights and not leggings... Crazy people. It's that season again and we are starting to get a lot of college girls coming into my branch (I work at a bank) wearing tights as pants and Uggs... :sigh: :C


----------



## Alienfish

Samansu said:


> I know! I mean I wear thicker/opaque stockings and tights in Fall and Winter, but they are still stockings/tights and not leggings... Crazy people. It's that season again and we are starting to get a lot of college girls coming into my branch (I work at a bank) wearing tights as pants and Uggs... :sigh: :C



yeah uggs look ugly af too. and yeah you could wish they would dress up more proper. and yeah sure i wear long johns and stockings during the cold seasons now but i wouldn't never get actual leggings for it ugh. also those jeans leggings look ugly af.


----------



## Corrie

I thought Uggs died a few years ago. People still wear those ugly things? 

Also, we need to specify what a pair of tights are, a pair of leggings are or nylons are. As far as I knew, leggings and tights are the same thing but nylons are different and are really thin. Tights/leggings are thicker so I classify them as bottoms that you can wear alone. I'm confused now lmao


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I thought Uggs died a few years ago. People still wear those ugly things?
> 
> Also, we need to specify what a pair of tights are, a pair of leggings are or nylons are. As far as I knew, leggings and tights are the same thing but nylons are different and are really thin. Tights/leggings are thicker so I classify them as bottoms that you can wear alone. I'm confused now lmao



i thought leggings were like.. shorter and only down to your ankle or something.. idk both are ugly anyways.

also i certainly don't get this revival of 90s fashion.. like why whould you wear those plastic net-choker things and your top over a white t-shirt??


----------



## Corrie

I don't like how people are all like "ugh, that is sooo out of style" like who cares, it'll be "in" again in five years so wear what you want. Jeez.


----------



## Samansu

In my opinion leggings are thick-ish and don't have feet, stockings are what you are calling nylons, and tights are stockings that are thicker and warmer but are thin enough that they would be see-through on your bottom and still have that little liner thing in the crotch. Tights still clearly look like an undergarment, but leggings are like a weird pant undergarment hybrid thing... :C


----------



## mintellect

Samansu said:


> In my opinion leggings are thick-ish and don't have feet, stockings are what you are calling nylons, and tights are stockings that are thicker and warmer but are thin enough that they would be see-through on your bottom and still have that little liner thing in the crotch. Tights still clearly look like an undergarment, but leggings are like a weird pant undergarment hybrid thing... :C



Huh, I always viewed tights as the thicker ones, though I do often use the terms tights and stockings interchangeably.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Samansu said:


> Leggings are not pants.
> 
> Uggs are horrible.
> 
> Summer is the worst season.
> 
> ^-^



I wouldn't say uggs are horrible but I never got why they were so popular at one point. I felt like all the """popular girls""" wore Uggs alongside with leggings and hoodies or some sort of jacket. It was pretty annoying seeing them wear almost the same thing every day. But of course not the EXACT same thing, because "oohhhhhh booooyyy that's WEIRD and GROSS and makes you look pOOR"


----------



## piichinu

AAAAAAAAAAAA speaking of uggs and yoga pants ... 
I *HATE* midweest fashion...which is the college/university/club swearshirt/hoodie + yoga pants + uggs. so boring lol


----------



## axo

I think leggings are sort of the most uncomfortable thing ever. I wear shorts all year round because I can't stand the feeling of my legs being trapped in the cage of spandex??? (If anyone gets my reference, marry me pls.) I can't wear jeans either, or layers. Wearing a long sleeve shirt under a heavy winter coat is one of the worst feelings to me. I feel like my sleeves are always bunched up and it makes me want to tear my clothes into shreds.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

"Cringe" is the new "epic fail". It sounds ridiculous to say now and some of you have failed to notice.


----------



## Samansu

Diancie Rose said:


> Huh, I always viewed tights as the thicker ones, though I do often use the terms tights and stockings interchangeably.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say uggs are horrible but I never got why they were so popular at one point. I felt like all the """popular girls""" wore Uggs alongside with leggings and hoodies or some sort of jacket. It was pretty annoying seeing them wear almost the same thing every day. But of course not the EXACT same thing, because "oohhhhhh booooyyy that's WEIRD and GROSS and makes you look pOOR"



They are still SUPER popular in NC and I just don't get it. I think they are ugly, boring, and kinda cheep looking. I guess they are comfortable though? I don't know. I never got it, but I just hate seeing them everywhere!


----------



## axo

Oh also, edgy people are like the death of me. I really dislike people who constantly disagree with others and are purposefully negative. There's this one girl at my school, every time someone brings up anything about death or fire or pain or suffering she smiles, nods, and says "niiiice." We used to be friends until I found out she was one of those people who has to be a special snowflake all the damn time, if someone says "Oh the sun is so beautiful!" She'll counter by either saying, "Yeah, imagine being stuck in that burning ball of gas," While smiling, or "No!!! The sun is too bright and cheerful, I much prefer overcast days." 

(I'm not saying people who prefer overcast/rainy days to sunny days are this type of person, I actually prefer them myself, but it's more about being a contrarian and having to be different all the time.)


----------



## seliph

That Zephyr Guy said:


> "Cringe" is the new "epic fail". It sounds ridiculous to say now and some of you have *failed* to notice.



would u say they epic failed? XD


----------



## mintellect

hiyori said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAA speaking of uggs and yoga pants ...
> I *HATE* midweest fashion...which is the college/university/club swearshirt/hoodie + yoga pants + uggs. so boring lol



YES SO MUCH YES
Complete with a cup of Starbucks that they really shouldn't be drinking because they're like twelve but it's apparently SUPER COOL AND MATURE

I also recognize that cringe is a... cringeworthy word (and describing something as "cringy" or "cringe" doesn't even make grammatical sense because to cringe is a verb and you're using it as an adjective) but I can't help but say it out of habit as I can't usually think of another word to substitute it with.
I never say it in real life though, because that's just... Cringeworthy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Samansu said:


> Leggings are not pants.
> 
> Uggs are horrible.
> 
> Summer is the worst season.
> 
> ^-^



I can totally agree to the first part. Yes, leggings aren't pants nor should they be worn as pants. Not only that, but girls don't look pretty wearing leggings as pants. And I totally agree that the fashion trend of long-sleeve shirts with leggings and boots is an overrated trend. If I had to get married, I would rather marry women that don't follow that trend. I don't believe in forcing, but I'm just saying that I'm not interested. But for now, I have no plans on marriage, so I don't have to worry about relationships.


----------



## Corrie

hiyori said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAA speaking of uggs and yoga pants ...
> I *HATE* midweest fashion...which is the college/university/club swearshirt/hoodie + yoga pants + uggs. so boring lol



Amen! I wish Asian fashion was more popular here so I wouldn't have to keep ordering things online. xP It's not even me being a "weeb," there are these Korean girls in my program and they always wear the CUTEST things!! Like please, I want.  I legit could wear a shirt with bows, ribbons and lace along with a skirt and thigh high socks ALL year round! 

If Lolita wasn't so expensive, I probably would have purchased a few coords by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> would u say they epic failed? XD



We need to bring back epic fail. To me, it was more fun to say than cringe.


----------



## Dim

Corrie said:


> We need to bring back epic fail. To me, it was more fun to say than cringe.


please no... :x


----------



## seliph

Corrie said:


> We need to bring back epic fail. To me, it was more fun to say than cringe.



Please no I'd much rather see "cringe" 50,000 times


----------



## Corrie

You both make me cringe. <3


----------



## Dim

Corrie said:


> You both make me cringe. <3


yes that's more like it


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

chees4mees said:


> Oh also, edgy people are like the death of me. I really dislike people who constantly disagree with others and are purposefully negative. There's this one girl at my school, every time someone brings up anything about death or fire or pain or suffering she smiles, nods, and says "niiiice." We used to be friends until I found out she was one of those people who has to be a special snowflake all the damn time, if someone says "Oh the sun is so beautiful!" She'll counter by either saying, "Yeah, imagine being stuck in that burning ball of gas," While smiling, or "No!!! The sun is too bright and cheerful, I much prefer overcast days."
> 
> (I'm not saying people who prefer overcast/rainy days to sunny days are this type of person, I actually prefer them myself, but it's more about being a contrarian and having to be different all the time.)




That made me laugh because I went to school with somebody just like that. Always talking about death and things with a smile on their face. Half the time I think it was just for the attention, wanting people to think they were so different. She also had a thing about anybody who was 'straight edge'. Always making a point of how she couldn't be like that and she loves her drinking and rock music too much (she was 15 at the time). Anyway, all she succeeded with was making herself look ridiculous. Nobody thought she was cool or even slightly edgey.


----------



## Alienfish

Haha yeah that (uni/high school) hoodie and like tights/leggings and totally out of co-ordinated shoes looks so bad.. like are you really lazy and don't care about your looks or do you really like it??

I mean yeah I'm not the most fashionable person either but at least I care about how I look before I go outside smh


----------



## piichinu

Diancie Rose said:


> YES SO MUCH YES
> Complete with a cup of Starbucks that they really shouldn't be drinking because they're like twelve but it's apparently SUPER COOL AND MATURE



I'm not rly talking about the way ppl who dress like that behave I just think the style is boring

When u start complaining about the white girl herself it becomes a popular opinion instead of unpipular


----------



## Alienfish

Diancie Rose said:


> YES SO MUCH YES
> Complete with a cup of Starbucks that they really shouldn't be drinking because they're like twelve but it's apparently SUPER COOL AND MATURE



omg yesss ah kill it with fire.

also yeah i don't get why people like showing off their computer setups with like 4 50" displays and stuff. dude unless you are like monitoring some tv program you don't need more than one sigh unless it's multiple computers you need to use for thing but you don't need it solely for a simple gaming thing ugh


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> omg yesss ah kill it with fire.
> 
> also yeah i don't get why people like showing off their computer setups with like 4 50" displays and stuff. dude unless you are like monitoring some tv program you don't need more than one sigh unless it's multiple computers you need to use for thing but you don't need it solely for a simple gaming thing ugh



It's bragging rights for those with low self esteem.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> It's bragging rights for those with low self esteem.



lol yeah i can tell.

also someone kill that trend with ending posts with potato on those stupid meme sites.


----------



## Akira-chan

LinkToTheWorld said:


> That made me laugh because I went to school with somebody just like that. Always talking about death and things with a smile on their face. Half the time I think it was just for the attention, wanting people to think they were so different. She also had a thing about anybody who was 'straight edge'. Always making a point of how she couldn't be like that and she loves her drinking and rock music too much (she was 15 at the time). Anyway, all she succeeded with was making herself look ridiculous. Nobody thought she was cool or even slightly edgey.



I like how a lot of kids who say "Lol i wanna die" who try to be edgy on purpose would probs cry if a gun was held to their head but idk for sure so  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Believe

One unpopular opinion I have is that I can't stand vloggers on youtube. They just seem so fake and manipulative to me but idk


----------



## Alienfish

Believe said:


> One unpopular opinion I have is that I can't stand vloggers on youtube. They just seem so fake and manipulative to me but idk



yeah most are really obnoxious people with tumblr views and stuff, i agree. i mean some youtubers that play games can be alright as long as it's not that boob girl or pewdiepie though but tbh i don't really see the fun of watching people doing these things for hours


----------



## moonford

Believe said:


> One unpopular opinion I have is that I can't stand vloggers on youtube. They just seem so fake and manipulative to me but idk



That isn't really unpopular at all, all YouTubers are fake. (The successful ones anyway)


----------



## Believe

Lol I guess not. But the fact that they have such a huge following and so many views kinda led me to believe a majority of people didn't have a problem with them


----------



## moonford

Believe said:


> Lol I guess not. But the fact that they have such a huge following and so many views kinda led me to believe a majority of people didn't have a problem with them



They use things like "I love you guys" to lure them in and make them believe they genuinely love them. Its ridiculous and it shows how weak their minds are when it comes to these certain emotions. 

Wake up and realise they don't even know you and your an easy target.


----------



## Bowie

I used to watch a lot of popular YouTube personalities. The best example would be GloZell. Her old videos used to be absolutely hilarious, and so human. Just random videos of her recording whatever's going on in her life and stuff. Now she has a bunch of sponsors and she's got into video editing for the first time. It's just so lifeless now. It's a shame.

Same for PewDiePie. I used to watch some of his videos and he had a way of captivating my attention, and I'd find myself watching video after video of his. Now I just feel like fame has took over his life. It's hard. It's difficult when you like somebody a lot and then they turn out not to be the person you thought they were. But I suppose that goes for most celebrities today.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

I don't understand Let's Plays. Is it the commentary that's appealing?


----------



## Bowie

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I don't understand Let's Plays. Is it the commentary that's appealing?



I think it's more just that feeling of connectivity between a player and the watchers. You kinda feel like you're in the same room as somebody, if it's done right. Very rarely is it done right.


----------



## Believe

Oh I definitely liked GloZell. The only personality I follow on Youtube is communitychannel but her videos are just.. not the same as they used to be  Definitely feel super produced now.


----------



## moonford

Men are harder to interact with. (From my experiences)


----------



## axo

Whiteflamingo said:


> Men are harder to interact with. (From my experiences)



I sort of disagree but I see what you're saying. In my experience, guys have been very easy to talk to, but that's only because I talk to laid-back, easy going dudes.


----------



## Bunnilla

1. People price the most ridiculous things for a lot of money (including art, saw a chibi for like $40??...)
2. The environment is dying because of these new-generation water wasting, material-wasting kids who think everything is crap or trash, and un-educated people 
3. People are dumba**** for mis-treating animals (abused)
4. I'd rather donate money to animals/animals in shelters than cancer kids
5. I hate spoiled kids/brats and that money could have gone to a better cause than buying a toy that they will never play with in 3000 years

- - - Post Merge - - -



pafupafu said:


> cats are 10000x better than dogs
> bioshock 2 was more fun than bioshock 1
> steven universe and gravity falls is boring
> gender identity should be respected whether you understand it or not
> 
> i tried to avoid posting my opinions on equality and all that, so no flamewars start eheh



that's so mean both are equally lovable and cute


----------



## moonford

ShayminSkies said:


> 1. People price the most ridiculous things for a lot of money (including art, saw a chibi for like $40??...)
> 2. The environment is dying because of these new-generation water wasting, material-wasting kids who think everything is crap or trash, and un-educated people
> 3. People are dumba**** for mis-treating animals (abused)
> 4. I'd rather donate money to animals/animals in shelters than cancer kids
> 5. I hate spoiled kids/brats and that money could have gone to a better cause than buying a toy that they will never play with in 3000 years
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's so mean both are equally lovable and cute



I don't see 3 being an unpopular opinion.

I agree with you on 4. As harsh as it may be.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

hmmmm here we go

1. Artists don't charge enough for their work & artists in general are underappreciated and underpaid
2. I wish we didn't focus so much on masculinity and gender roles, especially in children (specifically calling newborn baby boys "studs" for just looking at the nurse, lol)
3. I really liked the new Ghostbusters movie
4. I think we are too judgmental of moms
5. I think we need to strive to understand mental illness, even if we do not struggle with them
6. Everyone keeps calling "the real world" a cruel place, but I think we can change that, even if one person makes a conscious change to be kind and patient to others
7 I used to care a lot about grammar on the internet but the internet is generally a casual space so I don't really care lol


----------



## Bunnilla

Cucco said:


> hmmmm here we go
> 
> 1. Artists don't charge enough for their work & artists in general are underappreciated and underpaid
> 2. I wish we didn't focus so much on masculinity and gender roles, especially in children (specifically calling newborn baby boys "studs" for just looking at the nurse, lol)
> 3. I really liked the new Ghostbusters movie
> 4. I think we are too judgmental of moms
> 5. I think we need to strive to understand mental illness, even if we do not struggle with them
> 6. Everyone keeps calling "the real world" a cruel place, but I think we can change that, even if one person makes a conscious change to be kind and patient to others
> 7 I used to care a lot about grammar on the internet but the internet is generally a casual space so I don't really care lol



I agree with #3 lol even my parents enjoyed it


----------



## Corrie

I agree with artists being underpaid. I'm in Graphic Design and my teachers warned me about people not wanting to pay prices cause "it's just drawings" without realizing how much effort and thought goes into a design. I know Graphic Design and Art are two different things but they are similar.


----------



## seliph

Cucco said:


> 1. Artists don't charge enough for their work & artists in general are underappreciated and underpaid
> 2. I wish we didn't focus so much on masculinity and gender roles, especially in children (specifically calling newborn baby boys "studs" for just looking at the nurse, lol)



MMMMMMMMMMMMM SAY IT AGAIN


----------



## buniichu

I agree as well :3


----------



## moonford

Men are terrible drivers.

Get those dumb stereotypes out of here, statistics prove men get into way more accidents than women.

But no, men have to be superior in every way just like always. 

(lil rant, been watching a few shows with idiots who think one gender is better than the other)


----------



## buniichu

Whiteflamingo said:


> Men are terrible drivers.
> 
> Get those dumb stereotypes out of here, statics prove men get into way more accidents than women.
> 
> But no, men have to be superior in every way just like always.
> 
> (lil rant, been watching a few shows with idiots who think one gender is better than the other)



that's trueish!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Corrie said:


> I agree with artists being underpaid. I'm in Graphic Design and my teachers warned me about people not wanting to pay prices cause "it's just drawings" without realizing how much effort and thought goes into a design. I know Graphic Design and Art are two different things but they are similar.



I'm a graphic designer too! And an artist at the same time lol. Luckily, so far my design gigs have been great -- good pay, and I feel respected. If that helps you feel any better ^^; it's true that a lot of ppl will try to underpay you, but there's quite a few people willing to pay a good price too.

Most frustrating part though: while I was still getting my degree, people would ask me what I'm going into, then ask if I have a "backup plan". It's like, LOL sure, they act like they're the first person to break to me that art is a ~bad career~ where you ~make no money~ but the joke's on them, because I'm doing what I love and getting currency B)


----------



## Bunnilla

I feel bad of stereotypes because in Science yesterday our teacher asked us who do you think is smarter boys or girls? And made us answer 10 questions and find out the average for each gender of the class, and out of 6 periods only 1 period did girls get higher but I bet you if I was against any boy in my class I would have the higher score -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then he was like: "It seems boys are more interested in Science." 

Boi please, stereotypical much?

Then he said girls are better than boys in Lang. Arts


----------



## Corrie

Cucco said:


> I'm a graphic designer too! And an artist at the same time lol. Luckily, so far my design gigs have been great -- good pay, and I feel respected. If that helps you feel any better ^^; it's true that a lot of ppl will try to underpay you, but there's quite a few people willing to pay a good price too.
> 
> Most frustrating part though: while I was still getting my degree, people would ask me what I'm going into, then ask if I have a "backup plan". It's like, LOL sure, they act like they're the first person to break to me that art is a ~bad career~ where you ~make no money~ but the joke's on them, because I'm doing what I love and getting currency B)



This is so nice to hear! Thank you for telling me this! ;w; I'm in my last year so I'm a bit nervous with getting a full time gig. I'm glad you can do it for a living cause tbh I have gotten nothing but the same comments from my mother about having a back up plan. ^^;


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

ShayminSkies said:


> I feel bad of stereotypes because in Science yesterday our teacher asked us who do you think is smarter boys or girls? And made us answer 10 questions and find out the average for each gender of the class, and out of 6 periods only 1 period did girls get higher but I bet you if I was against any boy in my class I would have the higher score -.-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Then he was like: "It seems boys are more interested in Science."
> 
> Boi please, stereotypical much?
> 
> Then he said girls are better than boys in Lang. Arts



ugh i hate those kinds of stereotypes. gender doesn't affect intellect at all and i don't know why so many people think it does.


----------



## Bunnilla

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> ugh i hate those kinds of stereotypes. gender doesn't affect intellect at all and i don't know why so many people think it does.



yeah.  and then he got the average for all the classes, and said boys were smarter in science?.. 

frikin triggered lol


----------



## Corrie

Gender roles and stereotypes need to be erased. I know that isn't an unpopular opinion on here but my mom basically told my boyfriend that buying me gifts is "what boyfriends are good for." My boyfriend awkwardly chuckled to be polite but I chewed her out for that comment. Such a sexist gold digger comment. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Corrie said:


> This is so nice to hear! Thank you for telling me this! ;w; I'm in my last year so I'm a bit nervous with getting a full time gig. I'm glad you can do it for a living cause tbh I have gotten nothing but the same comments from my mother about having a back up plan. ^^;



I had to start out interning/volunteering somewhere, but it turned into a longterm paid gig! I'm looking for something fulltime right now, as the gig ends soon, but I've had a really good time as a designer so far. Though as a recent grad, it's a bit hard to find fulltime. Not many people want to hire fulltime right now for some reason. My best advice is to ignore when it says "minimum 5 years experience" because it's almost always a bluff. And start building a portfolio as well.

There's also a few freelance sites where people come to look for logos, posters, illustrations, etc. -- and you can work on those commissions from home in your pajamas. The Best. They can supplement your regular work.

As for the comments -- I know where you're coming from. I was upset at first at my peers saying this stuff to me, but you gotta realize it's your life. Live it for you, not for the people telling you what they think you should do... Even if it comes from someone you love.

And if you have to take on a job that isn't design-based and do freelance on the side? That's ok too. You do what you have to, and what's best for you. Don't let anyone try to give you crud for that either. 

Ahhhhh, it's so nice to find another designer ^_^


----------



## Romaki

I'm not into movies.
I'm don't like Facebook.
I don't think modern technology is the devil who's only attacking teens.
Facebook moms are more annoying than teens communicating with their friends across the world will ever be.
I don't think extremists represent their group.


----------



## Dim

For all those iTunes reviewers, can you wait until the album is officially out? Or at least more than one song? :/


----------



## Lilac

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Mine...
> 
> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?
> 
> Little rant about modern days XD LOL



Lol, I agree with everything, except I don't watch any tv series, only movies. I also have two social media accounts, both a Twitter and a Google+. Twitter I use to check the news (I follow news channels since I don't watch tv) and Google+ is just reserved for my animal crossing stuff (still didn't add back any of my friends, lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

In fact, I only recently started gaming again, and using my iPad (no phone) to check Bell Tree. I've been on a 
LONG hiatus.


----------



## hemming1996

I really don't understand why they are so many genders. I even see genders that are just personalities.
Hillary is just as bad as Trump


----------



## Alienfish

hemming1996 said:


> I really don't understand why they are so many genders. I even see genders that are just personalities.
> Hillary is just as bad as Trump



Eh, I can see why there are but people being really defensive and sneery if you don't know all 256 is the more annoying part. And people taking it unseriously with all the "gender: furry apache helicopter" things going on.

And yeah already been said I don't see the need of glueing your nose to your phone with all those social media. Like yeah I have Discord and Steam to chat with my internet peeps but I don't sit there 24*7 nor check it when I'm with other people and stuff.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I think I have some more....


- I don't like cake at all. I can't remember the last time I had any but it would have been a few years ago now. Any kind of cake. It's just too sweet for me.
- New year really doesn't interest me. People get all excited for it and go out drinking and I'm just sat there with my dogs at home, no interest in New Years celebrations at all. 
- I voted to leave the EU (seems that everybody I know is claiming that they voted in when I know some will have never even voted at all). 
- I support bringing in harsher punishments in schools. Not talking about the cane or anything but teachers need to be given more back up and options when in difficult situations.
- I don't really like watching soaps. I might watch one when there's nothing else on but I'm not into them like some people are 
- I believe in quite a few conspiracy theories. I have a tin foil hat somewhere.


----------



## seliph

EVERYTHING THAT IS VANILLA OR VANILLA FLAVOURED TASTES REALLY BAD

IM VERY PASSIONATE ABOUT THIS AT THE CURRENT MOMENT


----------



## Dogemon

I don't think disliking/hating makeup is very unique or special and am not a fan of the girls/guys that go on people's pages to tell them they shouldn't wear it.

I also think 'fall scents' aren't that good, usually way too over the top for me.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I don't really like Star Wars and I get irritated when people make a big deal about it. Same with Harry Potter.


----------



## Alienfish

thatawkwardkid said:


> I don't really like Star Wars and I get irritated when people make a big deal about it. Same with Harry Potter.



Well, yeah it's terribly overrated. I can appreciate the old films for what they are but it's not I'm overly eager about the whole thing.

Harry Potter is alright, haven't read/watched the series in ages but yeah I'm not a diehard fan.


----------



## blossum

I only think pizza is okay


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

thatawkwardkid said:


> I don't really like Star Wars and I get irritated when people make a big deal about it. Same with Harry Potter.




I think I've seen one Star Wars movie and I wasn't massively impressed. It's not bad or anything I don't think but just doesn't interest me. 
Harry Potter I also agree with, just really overrated. After the first movie/book I think it went downhill a bit. I do prefer reading them to watching them though


----------



## Acruoxil

Torbjorn is actually pretty good


----------



## Corrie

Most moe blob slice of life and ecchi anime are repetitive plots with little to no real characters. I don't understand how that can be entertaining to watch.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Most moe blob slice of life and ecchi anime are repetitive plots with little to no real characters. I don't understand how that can be entertaining to watch.



yeah i find most slice of life/school/ecchi anime terribly boring it's pretty much the same with "different" characters...


----------



## Ezpiti

I really dislike Honey and tea, especially combined.


----------



## Alienfish

Ezpiti said:


> I really dislike Honey and tea, especially combined.



i can't drink tea so yeah lol. i don't mind hot water with honey though if i'm sick.

also yeah i agree with whatever cake person above. i hate sweet and fruity cakes like those staple-wares you always get at people's birthday party ew


----------



## seliph

While I'm mentioning food bacon is also overrated.

Also I'm sure this itself isn't really "unpopular" but bacon culture (those people who act like they're obsessed with it and made bacon become printed on everything) is really annoying to me, same with moustache culture.


----------



## Togekid

Corrie said:


> Gender roles and stereotypes need to be erased.



When people say "Ha, you play Animal Crossing? Girl!" (i'm a boy) it really *annoys* me. People need to mind their own business, especially if they play Pokemon GO. By the way, my unpopular opinions:
1) Don't like Pokemon GO
2) Don't watch TV
3) Hate anything pepperoni/salami related: pepperoni pizza is the most controversial product in my experiences
4) Love the Pokemon TCG (not unpopular on a gaming forum, but in a classroom with 30 students who only like clothes and sports I'm a singular entity lol)


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah Pok?mon GO sucks. Also it makes everyone claim they "love" Pok?mon without like knowing a single standalone game except that. Like if you would show them like a GBA or DS copy they would be like "uuuhh kids ****" just because it's on a console rather than smartphone.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

mayorjoe said:


> When people say "Ha, you play Animal Crossing? Girl!" (i'm a boy) it really *annoys* me.









Unfortunately (and hilarious considering what this forum revolves around) people are less sympathetic when they find out I watch kids cartoons. I remember when I bought the game the employee commented "you're buying *THAT* game?!" It does look like it's marketed for 10 year olds. Almost as if it's a kids game or something.  Don't worry, it's okay to like kids games but not kids cartoons.


On topic: I think Tumblr is largely a cesspool and its ideals, vocabulary, and angry brand of militant feminism leaks onto TBT far too often. Not actually a very unpopular opinion on any site other than Tumblr itself but here on TBT it probably would be.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Kicki_ACNL said:


> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?


I mean... your list is very reasonable.
TV was better when there were five channels at most (before the digital switchover).
There's too much pressure to dress in a particular way these days. Seriously, there's no need to attract unwanted attention to yourself.
Yep. No need.
Facebook is the only social media I really use and it's a worthless place. Just Instagram advertisements, really.
Best to wait 'til you're out of education.
I'm not going to share my unpopular opinions since that rarely ends well...


----------



## moonford

Vanilla ice cream is better than chocolate ice cream.

People who say "omg triggered" are ignorant to what actually having a traumatic experience is like. 

(I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion or not)


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> On topic: I think Tumblr is largely a cesspool and its ideals, [URL="https://kiwifarms.net/threads/a-beginners-guide-to-tumblrisms.7926/"]vocabulary[/URL], and angry brand of militant feminism leaks onto TBT far too often. Not actually a very unpopular opinion on any site other than Tumblr itself but here on TBT it probably would be. :p[/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah, people are acting way too much tumblr-culture here nowadays and yeah that site is 80% trash.


----------



## seliph

"Tumblr" isn't a synonym for people who have different ideas than yall lmao


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

nvll said:


> "Tumblr" isn't a synonym for people who have different ideas than yall lmao



No, it's not. But it is a echo chamber gathering place for people with certain ideas. 

This is a pretty good guide -


----------



## seliph

lostineverfreeforest said:


> No, it's not. But it is a echo chamber gathering place for people with certain ideas.



Not really? Plus iirc the two of you have said you were on tumblr for like a week and then quit so I don't see how you can make a proper judgement.

Yes there is a """SJW""" side of tumblr and there's also an equally large anti-sjw side and MRA/anti-feminism side and a TERF side and a fascist side annnnd

Honestly the biggest side of tumblr is the "fandom" side that doesn't care or post about anything political and just focusses on (re)blogging games and shows and stuff.

Plus I think it's worth mentioning that most people on both TBT and tumblr are actually people with your mindset, so it's kinda funny when you and so many others complain about "TBT becoming too tumblr" or whatever.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

nvll said:


> Not really? Plus iirc the two of you have said you were on tumblr for like a week and then quit so I don't see how you can make a proper judgement.



You're welcome to disagree all you'd like. The only time I've mentioned my use of Tumblr is commenting on how I don't like the design, and said that was just personal taste. Also never said Tumblr is complete ****, just I dislike it for various reasons. Don't _hate_ it, *dislike* it. I poke fun at it for laughs, I don't get in a twist over it. If you want to see me get in a twist over something get me started on the SJ movement.



nvll said:


> Yes there is a """SJW""" side of tumblr and there's also an equally large anti-sjw side and MRA/anti-feminism side and a TERF side and a fascist side annnnd



This is one thing I like about Tumblr. But it's quite easy to tune out whatever triggers you don't like and can easily become an echo chamber. Tumblr's known for its militant political/social movements and is THE home for them.



nvll said:


> Honestly the biggest side of tumblr is the "fandom" side that doesn't care or post about anything political and just focusses on (re)blogging games and shows and stuff



Agreed. That video I posted above covers all the bases.



nvll said:


> Plus I think it's worth mentioning that most people on both TBT and tumblr are actually people with your mindset, so it's kinda funny when you and so many others complain about "TBT becoming too tumblr" or whatever.



The worst of them have scurried off already, at least off Brewster's. That was the entire point of adopting an anti-SJW stance in the first place. It's served its purpose so I'm back to poking at rather than straight up denouncing them.


----------



## seliph

lostineverfreeforest said:


> This is one thing I like about Tumblr. But it's quite easy to tune out whatever triggers you don't like and can easily become an echo chamber. Tumblr's known for its militant political/social movements and is THE home for them.



I really don't see how a bunch of people who are mostly teenagers can possibly be "militant" but I mean..... okay I guess
?\_(ツ)_/?

The only issue I really have with tumblr which can leak onto other sites is the mindset that a few people have where you can't like anything that's 0.01 ounce problematic or have a "problematic fav" as they're called, even if you still criticize them acknowledge their faults. Obviously this doesn't apply to people who are like murderors or pedophiles or whatever but I'm not gonna shame someone for liking Beyonce.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

nvll said:


> I really don't see how a bunch of people who are mostly teenagers can possibly be "militant" but I mean..... okay I guess
> ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> The only issue I really have with tumblr which can leak onto other sites is the mindset that a few people have where you can't like anything that's 0.01 ounce problematic or have a "problematic fav" as they're called, even if you still criticize them acknowledge their faults. Obviously this doesn't apply to people who are like murderors or pedophiles or whatever but I'm not gonna shame someone for liking Beyonce.



You're right, they're mostly just being confused, angry teenagers. I think it's safe to say we've all been there at some point in our lives. They're more slacktivists, i.e. internet activists rather than people making a impact in the 'real' world.


Spoiler: I've got a comic for everything










& yup, the "my way or the highway" mentality.


----------



## Bunnilla

I never liked tumblr for how much dirty fanart cringe for any fandom, pretty much 4chan but advanced


----------



## Corrie

The problem I find is when people get overly sensitive and attack you. Like, chill out.


----------



## Alienfish

Well a lot of people here have the #easily triggered defensive tumblr sjw-state of mind so yeah sometimes there are too much edgy ideas that people think it's "right". Also I've been on tumblr before it went into this cesspool and just saying a lot of forum sites have this thinking that they need to be overly defensive or sneery at people if they just ask eg.what pronoun they have or have fake feminist ideas idek.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

ShayminSkies said:


> I never liked tumblr for how much dirty fanart cringe for any fandom, pretty much 4chan but advanced



Heard the comparison that 4chan is for neckbeards and Tumblr for legbeards and now I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## seliph

Oh yeah I also think (romantic) shipping is kinda lame. Like I don't really care if someone does it (and I do have a little handful myself) but I feel like it's focused on too much and people are so obsessed with romantic relationships that they forgot how great the existence of plain ol' non-romantic non-sexual friendship is. Not to mention the nonsensical shipping of people who have zero chemistry and/or zero interactions and would obviously not even want to be in the same room as each other?? Wh???

I don't remember if I posted this already or not, if I did my bad.


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Heard the comparison that 4chan is for neckbeards and Tumblr for legbeards and now I can't get it out of my head.



Lol 4chan can actually be kinda fun if you go in the right threads, also their music archive can be golden sometimes if you're looking for obscure stuff.


----------



## Corrie

nvll said:


> Oh yeah I also think (romantic) shipping is kinda lame. Like I don't really care if someone does it (and I do have a little handful myself) but I feel like it's focused on too much and people are so obsessed with romantic relationships that they forgot how great the existence of plain ol' non-romantic non-sexual friendship is. Not to mention the nonsensical shipping of people who have zero chemistry and/or zero interactions and would obviously not even want to be in the same room as each other?? Wh???
> 
> I don't remember if I posted this already or not, if I did my bad.



Or they  instantly make the friends somehow fall in love. Not everyone has to date, jee!


----------



## Toonik

mayorjoe said:


> When people say "Ha, you play Animal Crossing? Girl!" (i'm a boy) it really *annoys* me. People need to mind their own business, especially if they play Pokemon GO. By the way, my unpopular opinions:
> 1) Don't like Pokemon GO
> 2) Don't watch TV
> 3) Hate anything pepperoni/salami related: pepperoni pizza is the most controversial product in my experiences
> 4) Love the Pokemon TCG (not unpopular on a gaming forum, but in a classroom with 30 students who only like clothes and sports I'm a singular entity lol)



as a GIANT pokemon fan, pokemon GO was super disappointing.


----------



## Corrie

Toonik said:


> as a GIANT pokemon fan, pokemon GO was super disappointing.



Definitely was. I tried it and then bailed soon after. I find it much more fun to actually play Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Definitely was. I tried it and then bailed soon after. I find it much more fun to actually play Pokemon.



My phone can't handle that yeah it's enough with everyone around barely having any knowledge about the series at all just "like.. uh purple grey pok?mon" and "omg marowak" etc.

i don't get the idea that it should be that simple.. like how did a nice rpg turn into that :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I think Tumblr is largely a cesspool and its ideals, vocabulary, and angry brand of militant feminism leaks onto TBT far too often. Not actually a very unpopular opinion on any site other than Tumblr itself but here on TBT it probably would be.



Tumblr is the worst place on the internet. It's not only a place full of extreme bullying, but it is extremely left-winged (the kind of leftism I really hate).

Yes, I am a right-winger, so don't be surprised to see me criticize places for being so liberal. But it's not just the liberalism I'm against. The kind they are is so bad that even an average liberal can't even respect. I'm against extreme conservatism too.

I also hear how bad their animal crossing community is compared to here. If you have just one unpopular villager in your town, your town will be judged as "bad" as you'll be blacklisted for having a bad town (even if you did a nice job decorating it). Bell Tree Forums can get heated, but it has calmed down over the ten months I was off. But the AC part of Tumblr, I don't know when it's gonna calm down.

Don't worry, I hate tumblr a lot. I don't even like these social media sites. The only one I'm a member of is Facebook, and I rarely use it. I'm more active here than there (even when it comes to weird apple discussions).


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Apple2012 said:


> Tumblr is the worst place on the internet. It's not only a place full of extreme bullying, but it is extremely left-winged (the kind of leftism I really hate).
> 
> Yes, I am a right-winger, so don't be surprised to see me criticize places for being so liberal. But it's not just the liberalism I'm against. The kind they are is so bad that even an average liberal can't even respect. I'm against extreme conservatism too.
> 
> I also hear how bad their animal crossing community is compared to here. If you have just one unpopular villager in your town, your town will be judged as "bad" as you'll be blacklisted for having a bad town (even if you did a nice job decorating it). Bell Tree Forums can get heated, but it has calmed down over the ten months I was off. But the AC part of Tumblr, I don't know when it's gonna calm down.
> 
> Don't worry, I hate tumblr a lot. I don't even like these social media sites. The only one I'm a member of is Facebook, and I rarely use it. I'm more active here than there (even when it comes to weird apple discussions).



It does have quite a bully/mobbing culture. I dislike the far-left as much as anyone due to how blatantly hypocritical they tend to be; the social justice movement especially. A real shame they ended up hijacking their side of the political spectrum. Anyway without getting _too_ political you can avoid the worst of it on Tumblr, it all depends on who you follow. There's far better and less angry, hate filled communities out there though.

The mods here keep order but aren't super strict. You can pretty much do whatever so long as you don't make personal attacks, troll, ****post, bully others, or scam people in trades. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bunnilla

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It does have quite a bully/mobbing culture. I dislike the far-left as much as anyone due to how blatantly hypocritical they tend to be; the social justice movement especially. A real shame they ended up hijacking their side of the political spectrum. Anyway without getting _too_ political you can avoid the worst of it on Tumblr, it all depends on who you follow. There's far better and less angry, hate filled communities out there though.
> 
> The mods here keep order but aren't super strict. You can pretty much do whatever so long as you don't make personal attacks, troll, ****post, bully others, or scam people in trades. I'm pretty much a living testament of that here.



oh really? I got an infraction for posting a meme about mushrooms *sigh*


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

ShayminSkies said:


> oh really? I got an infraction for posting a meme about mushrooms *sigh*



Yeah that'll go under ****posting. I've gotten warnings for it too but had it coming.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah that'll go under ****posting. I've gotten warnings for it too but had it coming.



I'm actually okay with the post quality rule. I know you may think it's unfair to receive infractions for one word replies, but it makes sense. A forum discussion is for actual discussions about something and not spam. Of course, I got hit by a post quality infraction (twice), but even I thought it was fair (first time was for posting a one-word reply, and the second time is for posting in a spambot thread).


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Btw I actually kinda like Pok?mon Go. Sure it's nothing like the main games but I just didn't expect it to be. For a simple and free mobile game it's surprisingly addicting.


----------



## himari

i honestly hate ereri and dont know why its popular 
levi is a 30+ man and eren is like 15 years old its gross


----------



## L. Lawliet

himari said:


> i honestly hate ereri and dont know why its popular
> levi is a 30+ man and eren is like 15 years old its gross



building off of this.
Shipping in general. terrible idea


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> The mods here keep order but aren't super strict. You can pretty much do whatever so long as you don't make personal attacks, troll, ****post, bully others, or scam people in trades. Your mileage may vary.



Haven't read too much political stuff there unless it's those "pretend-hippies" who only think that branch contains washing your hair with baking soda and the likes, I don't see them too much being actual into the politics or knowing their history for real...

About the staff, I think it's a bit obvious how "order" they are at time and what people can get away with... And I know you should try avoid biting back sometimes people p much ask for it lol.


----------



## visibleghost

himari said:


> i honestly hate ereri and dont know why its popular
> levi is a 30+ man and eren is like 15 years old its gross



"it is FICTIONAL UwU"  jk  but i totally agree. ppl who ship pedo ships should maybe just chhill out ....

i dont like shipping in general tbh but honestly these kinds of ships just make me rly angry


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It does have quite a bully/mobbing culture. I dislike the far-left as much as anyone due to how blatantly hypocritical they tend to be; the social justice movement especially. A real shame they ended up hijacking their side of the political spectrum. Anyway without getting _too_ political you can avoid the worst of it on Tumblr, it all depends on who you follow. There's far better and less angry, hate filled communities out there though.
> 
> The mods here keep order but aren't super strict. You can pretty much do whatever so long as you don't make personal attacks, troll, ****post, bully others, or scam people in trades. Your mileage may vary.



I've found the mods on the animal crossing community to be very similar though. There's a lot of favouritism that goes on over there too. You find some people getting away with things that other just get told about straight away. Have experienced it myself. 
Find the mods here to be very good generally. Think they're quite strict about post quality and things but that's not a bad point.
I do wish some things got picked up on faster, but I guess they can't be everywhere at once. Generally think they keep the site safe for everybody and they're very fair


----------



## Alienfish

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I've found the mods on the animal crossing community to be very similar though. There's a lot of favouritism that goes on over there too. You find some people getting away with things that other just get told about straight away. Have experienced it myself.
> Find the mods here to be very good generally. Think they're quite strict about post quality and things but that's not a bad point.
> I do wish some things got picked up on faster, but I guess they can't be everywhere at once. Generally think they keep the site safe for everybody and they're very fair



Yeah not saying they are bad per se, just this "staff bud favoritism" is not a good thing.

like.. oh you write s-word in portuguese? bam warning. you have it in french in usertitle.. trololo whatever.


----------



## Greggy

*Edgy opinions ahoy!*
1. I prefer Radical Feminism over "Tumblr" Feminism. I only see Feminism as Radical Feminism or the Traditional kind. Tumblr Feminism is bullcrap.
2. Trans people belong to the third gender. Tumblr should stop pressuring lesbians and gays to date trans folk. I find it rude.
3. From what I've said in the first 2 opinions, Tumblr sucks and I'm only in it for the fanart.
4. In my country, The Philippines, I don't think our president is a bad guy. He's well-meaning and he does his job done.
5. I think people should be neutered/sterilized to stop breeding because it's getting overpopulated, for Pete's sake. Some people don't deserve to breed, either.
6. Being trans can be considered as a mental disorder. Maybe that's just the upbringing I had with my family, but out of the 10 trans people I've met, they're not "normal". Some were too hungry for attention, some steal and lie a lot, and some are too entitled with their opinions. And according to my father, there's clearly something wrong with a man that claims to feel like a woman.
7. I find it hypocritical when people claim "TRANS!" when one gender crossdress while they are trying to break the gender norm.
8. I am VERY afraid that this upcoming generation will value feelings over reason.

*Now for the lighter opinions...*
1. I consider Animal Crossing as a game. Because it exerts effort and makes you feel stressful.
2. Black liquorice isn't that bad.
3. Steven Universe is good, but not the best cartoon. People only give it kudos for its progressiveness.
4. KyoAni makes boring, overrated anime.


----------



## Dim

Another thing! **** THOSE DAMN KOOPALINGS! They have go be in every god damn game and it pisses me off to no end. Out of nowhere Nintendo has gotten obssesed with them. :/

~Bowser Jr. #1 "Koopaling" :]]]]]]


----------



## visibleghost

Greggy said:


> 2. Trans people belong to the third gender. Tumblr should stop pressuring lesbians and gays to date trans folk. I find it rude.
> 6. Being trans can be considered as a mental disorder. Maybe that's just the upbringing I had with my family, but out of the 10 trans people I've met, they're not "normal". Some were too hungry for attention, some steal and lie a lot, and some are too entitled with their opinions. And according to my father, there's clearly something wrong with a man that claims to feel like a woman.



sadly these two opinions arent very unpopular. transphobia is very widespread lol


----------



## littletwinclouds

Sheila said:


> Lol 4chan can actually be kinda fun if you go in the right threads, also their music archive can be golden sometimes if you're looking for obscure stuff.



omg thank god i'm not the only one, i was scared to post this ahaha

4chan is nowhere near as bad as people think it is - even /b/ is mostly ****posting and yeah, people post porn, but like there are so many porn spam blogs on tumblr that it's just whatever. you just learn to ignore it.

imo tumblr is _waaaaay_ more toxic

so many 14 year olds self-diagnosing with every mental disorder under the sun (especially personality disorders???? like um these can only be diagnosed after 18 by PSYCHIATRISTS), think they have ptsd and understand "trauma" because they had a bad fight with a friend once which means they were "abused", and who get "triggered" by everything under the sun because life is _sooooo_ hard when you're 14....
and otherkin wtf like grow up

also people who get upset over "triggered" jokes? um if myself and my boyfriend can make jokes about triggers (between the two of us we have experienced with rape, prostitution, drug addiction, homelessness, child abuse and severe physical abuse) then i'm pretty sure you can deal. 

tumblr is a cesspool tbh


----------



## piichinu

littletwinclouds said:


> omg thank god i'm not the only one, i was scared to post this ahaha
> 
> 4chan is nowhere near as bad as people think it is - even /b/ is mostly ****posting and yeah, people post porn, but like there are so many porn spam blogs on tumblr that it's just whatever. you just learn to ignore it.



they find dead bodies on that site...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The dab thing is really stupid. I'm sorry, I just don't like a lot of the trends people start up. At least it's not as bad as the harlem shake.

Edit: Also, I can't stand the puppy filter.


----------



## Akira-chan

I dont see the fun of snapchat or selifes tbh. :\ its just ur face and yeah its good have have confidence but like some people take it too far.


----------



## calico103

Oh boy! Now's my chance to get people at my throat for my controversial beliefs! Heh, just kidding (I hope)

I have mixed feelings about Japanese cartoon media (i.e. anime/manga). On one hand, the art style tends to be really nice, but on the other, the animation is sometimes... well, not really actual animation. Like, I understand you don't want to hand draw an epic frame by frame, but "here's a still shot of a crowd running away from a bomb, let's add some dust particles and shake the camera and they'll get the idea" is way too far on the other side of the spectrum for my taste.

"Target demographic" needs to stop being a thing. A forty-year-old cab-driver has every right to casually enjoy playing some game called "Outdoor Greenhouse Simulator III" or whatever despite, gasp, not being a teen gamer who is obsessed with flowers, and his teen gamer neighbor with a gardening interest shouldn't call him out on "playing the wrong game".

Making a criminal suffer is not "justice". Justice involves the victim being reimbursed and, yes, the criminal being held responsible, but whenever I hear a family member of a homicide victim say things like "I HOPE YOU ROT IN HELL FOR ALL ETERNITY" it hurts because I feel that if that's this person's opinion of "justice" then they're never going to actually recover from the ordeal. In fact, a recent news story I watched involved a family that disagreed with the death sentence for the killer of their son, not out of grace, _but because a longer life would mean he would suffer more_. I normally consider myself a sympathetic man, but that actually made me rather bitter at the family. I mean _what the actual hell_.


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh another unpopular opinion from me (please don't chop my head off)

I don't understand why older people like a TV show about ponies for little girls, especially boys Brony???.... like why

- - - Post Merge - - -



calico103 said:


> Oh boy! Now's my chance to get people at my throat for my controversial beliefs! Heh, just kidding (I hope)
> 
> I have mixed feelings about Japanese cartoon media (i.e. anime/manga). On one hand, the art style tends to be really nice, but on the other, the animation is sometimes... well, not really actual animation. Like, I understand you don't want to hand draw an epic frame by frame, but "here's a still shot of a crowd running away from a bomb, let's add some dust particles and shake the camera and they'll get the idea" is way too far on the other side of the spectrum for my taste.
> 
> "Target demographic" needs to stop being a thing. A forty-year-old cab-driver has every right to casually enjoy playing some game called "Outdoor Greenhouse Simulator III" or whatever despite, gasp, not being a teen gamer who is obsessed with flowers, and his teen gamer neighbor with a gardening interest shouldn't call him out on "playing the wrong game".
> 
> Making a criminal suffer is not "justice". Justice involves the victim being reimbursed and, yes, the criminal being held responsible, but whenever I hear a family member of a homicide victim say things like "I HOPE YOU ROT IN HELL FOR ALL ETERNITY" it hurts because I feel that if that's this person's opinion of "justice" then they're never going to actually recover from the ordeal. In fact, a recent news story I watched involved a family that disagreed with the death sentence for the killer of their son, not out of grace, _but because a longer life would mean he would suffer more_. I normally consider myself a sympathetic man, but that actually made me rather bitter at the family. I mean _what the actual hell_.



I felt happy when I saw a story like that and the mom of the daughter said she was glad that the sentence was rest of life in prison because death would have been the easy way out


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Well glad to see I'm not the only one who feels Tumblr is full of ****.



LinkToTheWorld said:


> I've found the mods on the animal crossing community to be very similar though. There's a lot of favouritism that goes on over there too. You find some people getting away with things that other just get told about straight away. Have experienced it myself.
> Find the mods here to be very good generally. Think they're quite strict about post quality and things but that's not a bad point.
> I do wish some things got picked up on faster, but I guess they can't be everywhere at once. Generally think they keep the site safe for everybody and they're very fair



I remember ACC as effectively being a dictatorship. Pretty sure all their mods are soccer moms.  Best thing you can do here is liberally use the report button, there's usually one or two mods online at any given time. Also agreed, they're mostly strict about post quality here than anything else. I was surprised by what I was able to get away with myself but I figure that's because I never directed it towards any specific users. The message got across to them regardless. 



Greggy said:


> 6. Being trans can be considered as a mental disorder. Maybe that's just the upbringing I had with my family, but out of the 10 trans people I've met, they're not "normal". Some were too hungry for attention, some steal and lie a lot, and some are too entitled with their opinions. And according to my father, there's clearly something wrong with a man that claims to feel like a woman.



This is my experience as well. One of my good friends is trans but I knew her as a him for the longest time. She suffers from _many_ afflictions and always has. Schizophrenia, bipolar, borderline, etc. I can't help but see gender dysphoria as a mental illness. Even though I don't believe in it; whatever makes her happy. She's been miserable for so long I think she deserves to be happy.



Akira-chan said:


> I dont see the fun of snapchat or selifes tbh. :\ its just ur face and yeah its good have have confidence but like some people take it too far.



I do amauter photography as a hobby and absolutely hate selfies. They look terrible! All the same perspective complete with missing forearm. When I was traveling I'd just ask someone nearby to take a photo for me, they have never said no. You don't even need to speak the same language to get the message across!



calico103 said:


> "Target demographic" needs to stop being a thing. A forty-year-old cab-driver has every right to casually enjoy playing some game called "Outdoor Greenhouse Simulator III" or whatever despite, gasp, not being a teen gamer who is obsessed with flowers, and his teen gamer neighbor with a gardening interest shouldn't call him out on "playing the wrong game".



Hope I never see this argued against here on TBT, an *Animal Crossing* community. You know, that game marketed towards 10 year olds that we all play.



ShayminSkies said:


> I don't understand why older people like a TV show about ponies for little girls, especially boys Brony???.... like why



I can give my two cents on this as an adult, a man, and somebody who watches that show among others. For me it's pretty much the same reason why I play Animal Crossing. Relaxing, light-hearted, and cute. For a kids show the writing is quite good, the characters are relatable, and the creator actually gave a **** about it and it shows. I like Game of Thrones/A Song of Ice and Fire as much as any other dude, but sometimes it's nice to fall into a relatively simple world of technicolor horses dealing with friendship problems for 20 minutes. Just as it is to fall into a world of quirky, needy animal people in a small village.


----------



## moonford

If your against lgbt+ people, you don't belong in our society, so go into to the sewers and rot.
(As harsh as it may be, I don't care.)

If you kill, you shouldn't be killed, you should rot for the rest of your miserable life in prison.

Americans are loud people.

(Every time an American is on a talk show over here in my country/ television network they appear to be way louder than the hosts or other guests. Its not your fault.)

I prefer a mean honest person more than a fake cute person.
"Honest is the best quality"

Women should have full custody of a child. (Unless they harm them in any way)

I hate children. 

Americans seem to be extremely fake. ( Not all of you, of course.)

K-POP gifs annoy me a lot. ( I have no idea why )

Animals should have the same or close to the same rights to Humans and protected just as we are.

You're selfish if you smoke, you're killing yourself and the people around you, so stop, please. ;__;

I prefer personality over appearance. 

Tumblr is my favourite site. I'm kidding

I love debating, its fun to see peoples point of view, even if it is completely different.

The Kardashians aren't that bad. But they are still bad. XD Very egotistical and boring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Whiteflamingo said:


> I hate children.



Me too. I don't like kids. Same with Millennials and the other 90's born people. I prefer Gen X and Baby Boomers more (the old people).



> You're selfish if you smoke, you're killing yourself and the people around you, so stop, please.



Laws against smoking are getting stricter here, yet people still smoke. I hate smoking too.



> I prefer personality over appearance.



Personality does matter over appearance. If you want to know who is the monster and who is the man, the monster isn't the ugly one that looks like a monster, but rather the cruel and vile human being (no matter how good-looking they are).


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler: Long rant about Tumblr and minorities and ****



Okay so I don't know if this opinion is popular or not on the forums and it'll probably cause controversy but

"Reverse Racism" doesn't exist. You want to know why? Because believe it or not, the term "racism" doesn't just apply to people of color. The definition or racism is "to discriminate someone because of their SKIN COLOR or RACE". Not to discriminate someone because they're A PERSON OF COLOR. And before you say "oh but it says because of skin COLOR and only people of COLOR have COLOR in their skin!!!" No. That's not what the definition means. Despite the fact that "person of color" is often used to describe any person that isn't white, "white" people are technically peach/apricot colored so your point is invalid.
But anyway, its why it's called RAC(E)ISM and not PEOPLE-OF-COLORISM. IT APPLIES TO CAUCASIANS AS WELL, BELIEVE IT OR NOT. 
And if you're trying to say that white people don't get discriminated because of their race, oh boy. No. No no no.
Look I understand things like white privilege and other things that cause POC discrimination, but believe it or not, white people can get discriminated because of their race too. SHOCKING.
Don't tell me that on this planet of seven billion people, or even on this country of 300 million people, that there isn't at least a FEW PEOPLE THAT DISCRIMINATE AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE.
Let's say there's a village composed of mainly people of color living in it. Then one day a white family moves in.
Don't you think that there's probably going to be at least ONE person that says, oh, a white family moved in? That's weird.
According to an article I read, discrimination against white people is just a matter of "hurt feelings." But oh no, POC gets discriminated? RACISM.
They said that it was just a matter of their white privileges being taken away. But why take them away? If we just gave the same privileges to people of color, everyone would be happy.
I'm not trying to villanize people of color, I promise you. People of color are great! And I know not everyone has this mentality. I just want to say that despite what people on Tumblr or wherever may think, racism isn't exclusive to people of color.
Leading on to another thing...
Just because you're a minority doesn't allow you to make fun of the majority. What I'd assume is common knowledge by now is that a certain part of Tumblr is known for DESPISING cisgender and/or heterosexuals. And what I find funny about this is that they don't seem to get that just like them, cishets can't help being the gender/sexuality that they are!!! Shocking!!! 
Imagine if a community opened up that happened to be filled with the polar opposite- cishets that HATE LGTB+. The people on Tumblr would flip. Yet many of them don't think cishets should do the same thing because LGBT+ people are a minority.
Many of them argue that cishets are just as rude to them. But by fighting back in an equal matter, they're just being hypocrites.
I'm totally cool with LGBT+ people. One of my friends is homosexual, actually! It's just a shame that parts of the community like the notorious side of Tumblr have to be so nonsensical with their views.
Again, I understand that these people are fighting for their rights, and many cishets are against them, but people like the ones on Tumblr don't seem to understand that not every cishet is hates them. And I know not every LGBT+ hates cishets. I know that lots of LGBT+ people have been able to get their way in a less harsh manner. And really, being an a$$hole to the people that you want to give you rights  isn't going to accomplish much.
And "cishets" is kind of a weird term.


----------



## seliph

Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans are loud people.



This is unpopular?



Whiteflamingo said:


> You're selfish if you smoke, you're killing yourself and the people around you, so stop, please. ;__;



For a lot of people, smoking is the only thing that can help them cope with stress, anxiety, or depression, especially if they can't afford proper help. It's either that or alcohol. I hate smoke and cigarettes and even seeing them makes my throat clench but I don't think shaming people for smoking is alright.


----------



## moonford

nvll said:


> This is unpopular?
> 
> 
> 
> For a lot of people, smoking is the only thing that can help them cope with stress, anxiety, or depression, especially if they can't afford proper help. It's either that or alcohol. I hate smoke and cigarettes and even seeing them makes my throat clench but I don't think shaming people for smoking is alright.



Yes and it can lead to lung cancer, chest pains and as you know its highly addictive.

I know it can help stress, anxiety e.t.c , but there are alternatives and if they want to save themselves from harm they should try something else.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Diancie Rose said:


> Yet many of them don't think cishets should do the same thing because LGBT+ people are a minority.
> Many of them argue that cishets are just as rude to them. But by fighting back in an equal matter, they're just being hypocrites.





Spoiler: I've got a comic for everything














Diancie Rose said:


> I'm totally cool with LGBT+ people. One of my friends is homosexual, actually! It's just a shame that parts of the community like the notorious side of Tumblr have to be so nonsensical with their views.



Pretty much how I feel. Got gay friends, have a trans friend, hell my roommate is gay; as far as I'm concerned love is love. But the LGBQT community is ridiculous, said friends don't like to associate with it because of it seems to be more hate than love. They have valid points to argue for but by being hypocrites it doesn't help anyone.


----------



## seliph

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes and it can lead to lung cancer and chest pains.
> 
> I understand it can help stress, anxiety e.t.c, but there are alternatives and if they want to save themselves from harm they should try.



They know. You aren't telling them anything different but as I said, some people can't afford therapy. Even if they could, some people don't try for it because they're scared or they're teenagers whose parents won't let them. Not to mention addiction isn't something that can be cured with "Hey you should stop that".


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Diancie Rose said:


> Spoiler: Long rant about Tumblr and minorities and sh.t
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I don't know if this opinion is popular or not on the forums and it'll probably cause controversy but
> 
> "Reverse Racism" doesn't exist. You want to know why? Because believe it or not, the term "racism" doesn't just apply to people of color. The definition or racism is "to discriminate someone because of their SKIN COLOR or RACE". Not to discriminate someone because they're A PERSON OF COLOR. And before you say "oh but it says because of skin COLOR and only people of COLOR have COLOR in their skin!!!" No. That's not what the definition means. Despite the fact that "person of color" is often used to describe any person that isn't white, "white" people are technically peach/apricot colored so your point is invalid.
> But anyway, its why it's called RAC(E)ISM and not PEOPLE-OF-COLORISM. IT APPLIES TO CAUCASIANS AS WELL, BELIEVE IT OR NOT.
> And if you're trying to say that white people don't get discriminated because of their race, oh boy. No. No no no.
> Look I understand things like white privilege and other things that cause POC discrimination, but believe it or not, white people can get discriminated because of their race too. SHOCKING.
> Don't tell me that on this planet of seven billion people, or even on this country of 300 million people, that there isn't at least a FEW PEOPLE THAT DISCRIMINATE AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE.
> Let's say there's a village composed of mainly people of color living in it. Then one day a white family moves in.
> Don't you think that there's probably going to be at least ONE person that says, oh, a white family moved in? That's weird.
> According to an article I read, discrimination against white people is just a matter of "hurt feelings." But oh no, POC gets discriminated? RACISM.
> They said that it was just a matter of their white privileges being taken away. But why take them away? If we just gave the same privileges to people of color, everyone would be happy.
> I'm not trying to villanize people of color, I promise you. People of color are great! And I know not everyone has this mentality. I just want to say that despite what people on Tumblr or wherever may think, racism isn't exclusive to people of color.
> Leading on to another thing...
> Just because you're a minority doesn't allow you to make fun of the majority. What I'd assume is common knowledge by now is that a certain part of Tumblr is known for DESPISING cisgender and/or heterosexuals. And what I find funny about this is that they don't seem to get that just like them, cishets can't help being the gender/sexuality that they are!!! Shocking!!!
> Imagine if a community opened up that happened to be filled with the polar opposite- cishets that HATE LGTB+. The people on Tumblr would flip. Yet many of them don't think cishets should do the same thing because LGBT+ people are a minority.
> Many of them argue that cishets are just as rude to them. But by fighting back in an equal matter, they're just being hypocrites.
> I'm totally cool with LGBT+ people. One of my friends is homosexual, actually! It's just a shame that parts of the community like the notorious side of Tumblr have to be so nonsensical with their views.
> Again, I understand that these people are fighting for their rights, and many cishets are against them, but people like the ones on Tumblr don't seem to understand that not every cishet is hates them. And I know not every LGBT+ hates cishets. I know that lots of LGBT+ people have been able to get their way in a less harsh manner. And really, being an a$$hole to the people that you want to give you rights  isn't going to accomplish much.
> And "cishets" is kind of a weird term.





Spoiler



I agree to all of this. True tolerance is when you are welcoming of everyone without caring about who they are. Yeah, it would still be discrimination if you don't allow unproductive workers or people with lack of morals, but it's not wrongful discrimination. And there's never a need to "balance" a situation by getting revenge against "privileged people". I know this subject is highly controversial, but everybody needs to learn this.


----------



## Dogemon

nvll said:


> They know. You aren't telling them anything different but as I said, some people can't afford therapy. Even if they could, some people don't try for it because they're scared or they're teenagers whose parents won't let them. Not to mention addiction isn't something that can be cured with "Hey you should stop that".



Just wanted to note more people die or get hurt as a result of alcohol consumption than from smoking, yet no one seems to shame them remotely as much. It's so much easier for people to go get cigarettes than get actual help, and that government's/pharmaceutical's fault more so than the individuals.


----------



## moonford

nvll said:


> They know. You aren't telling them anything different but as I said, some people can't afford therapy. Even if they could, some people don't try for it because they're scared or they're teenagers whose parents won't let them. Not to mention addiction isn't something that can be cured with "Hey you should stop that".



Yes and I didn't say it was easy to recover from an addiction, its obvious and I didn't say anything about therapy or even spending money they can't afford to lose.

Taking a walk, yoga and meditation help anxiety and stress.

While depression is rather difficult to recover from without the help of therapy, but having a friend or family member to talk to and express your issues and pain can do close to the same job as therapy, of course therapists are highly trained in their field and who's not to say simply having someone there to talk to can't have an impact in the recovery process? You know?

It surely helps me when I just talk to my close friends to get things of my chest. When I field like absolute garbage on a specific day. 

I'm just going to leave it at that now. c;


----------



## seliph

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes and I didn't say it was easy to recover from an addiction, its obvious and I didn't say anything about therapy or even spending money they can't afford to lose.
> 
> Taking a walk, yoga and meditation help anxiety and stress.
> 
> While depression is rather difficult to recover without therapy, but havinfpg a friend or family can do close to the same job as therapy, of course therapists are highly trained in their field and who's not to say simply having someone there to talk to can't have an impact in the recovery process? You know?
> 
> It surely helps me when I just talk to my close friends to get things of my chest. When I field like absolute garbage on a specific day.
> 
> I'm just going to leave it at that now. c;



These things don't work for everyone. You sound like those white boys on instagram who think going outside and seeing a forest is gonna cure my depression.


----------



## moonford

nvll said:


> These things don't work for everyone. You sound like those white boys on instagram who think going outside and seeing a forest is gonna cure my depression.



I know they don't.

I love how you constantly compare me to things just to get on my nerves, you're no different from me white person.


----------



## seliph

Whiteflamingo said:


> I know they don't.
> 
> I love how you constantly compare me to things just to get on my nerves, you're no different from me white person.



I do? I hardly even talk to you what are you talking about lmao.

Also I'm Indian but anyways


----------



## moonford

nvll said:


> I do? I hardly even talk to you what are you talking about lmao.
> 
> Also I'm Indian but anyways



Never mind....I can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## mintellect

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Spoiler: I've got a comic for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much how I feel. Got gay friends, have a trans friend; as far as I'm concerned love is love. But the LGBQT community is ridiculous, said friends don't like to associate with it because of it seems to be more hate than love. They have valid points to argue for but by being hypocrites it doesn't help anyone.



That comic is great and I'm glad you agree


----------



## Bunnilla

Whiteflamingo said:


> Americans are loud people.



That's rude... I wasn't born here but am legally American and I'm not loud. So........


----------



## moonford

ShayminSkies said:


> That's rude... I wasn't born here but am legally American and I'm not loud. So........



Sorry then. 

But a lot of you are much louder compared to the people I'm used to, I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have another unpopular opinion:

I think it's funny to add apple tags to every popular thread. Like "apples ate my cake" or "apples have fun too".


----------



## Dogemon

Whiteflamingo said:


> Never mind....I can't be bothered anymore.



You can't be bothered to know the difference between someone who is white and someone who is light-skinned? Seems a bit unfair, but hey this is the unpopular opinions thread.


----------



## moonford

Dogemon said:


> You can't be bothered to know the difference between someone who is white and someone who is light-skinned? Seems a bit unfair, but hey this is the unpopular opinions thread.



No I can't be bothered with the conversation anymore.
As it was going nowhere good, because of me.


----------



## calico103

Hoo boy, thought of something else.

I'm a Christian... no, that's not the unpopular part, and I'm not gonna be caught dead going on a whining spree about how WE'RE OPPRESSED BECAUSE FEWER THAN 120% OF THE WORLD'S PEOPLE AGREE WITH US WAAA. ...ahem, rather, the view that I hold is unpopular to other Christians. I hope I don't offend anyone here:

Homosexuality is often seen as a sin "because it says so in the Bible", but I haven't taken a personal moral stance on it because, like A LOT of things in that book that I've seen, there's no real certainty that 1) you should take it 100% at face value no questions asked, and 2) its relevance and/or meaning somehow hasn't changed over the 2000+ years the book's existed. You have to remember that the Bible's authors lived during the time of, well, THE BIBLE, and wrote the material to match.

But that entire paragraph is almost entirely irrelevant. Why? Because if homosexuality IS a sin as so many people claim, it's just that. A single sin. If you've ever done anything bad in your life, which is pretty dang hard to deny, you have no place telling them God hates THEIR guts any more than YOURS. Please point me to this excerpt you seem to believe exists about homosexuality being special as the only unforgivable sin, and maybe I'll beli—wait, no, I won't; I'll call you out on having nothing better to do than forge Bible quotes that don't exist.

Sorry to vent like that... Okay, that's about as heated as I'd prefer to get, but I guess what I'm saying is "Hell doesn't have a 'TOP TEN UNFORGIVABLE SINS' list, and if they did, a guy liking a guy sure as heck wouldn't be on it if it's a sin in the first place."


----------



## mintellect

calico103 said:


> Hoo boy, thought of something else.
> 
> I'm a Christian... no, that's not the unpopular part, and I'm not gonna be caught dead going on a whining spree about how WE'RE OPPRESSED BECAUSE FEWER THAN 120% OF THE WORLD'S PEOPLE AGREE WITH US WAAA. ...ahem, rather, the view that I hold is unpopular to other Christians. I hope I don't offend anyone here:
> 
> Homosexuality is often seen as a sin "because it says so in the Bible", but I haven't taken a personal moral stance on it because, like A LOT of things in that book that I've seen, there's no real certainty that 1) you should take it 100% at face value no questions asked, and 2) its relevance and/or meaning somehow hasn't changed over the 2000+ years the book's existed. You have to remember that the Bible's authors lived during the time of, well, THE BIBLE, and wrote the material to match.
> 
> But that entire paragraph is almost entirely irrelevant. Why? Because if homosexuality IS a sin as so many people claim, it's just that. A single sin. If you've ever done anything bad in your life, which is pretty dang hard to deny, you have no place telling them God hates THEIR guts any more than YOURS. Please point me to this excerpt you seem to believe exists about homosexuality being special as the only unforgivable sin, and maybe I'll beli—wait, no, I won't; I'll call you out on having nothing better to do than forge Bible quotes that don't exist.
> 
> Sorry to vent like that... Okay, that's about as heated as I'd prefer to get, but I guess what I'm saying is "Hell doesn't have a 'TOP TEN UNFORGIVABLE SINS' list, and if they did, a guy liking a guy sure as heck wouldn't be on it if it's a sin in the first place."



This. This this this.

I'm Catholic and I'm so sick of homophobic Christians. If God didn't want people of the same gender to love each other, why did He create people that are able to have an attraction to people of the same gender? Romantic and sexual attraction isn't something you can help. Plus, the Bible has been revised many, many times. In fact, I think I read somewhere that any Bible made after the 1960's shouldn't be used because they've just been revised too much to be accurate.
I found a site called hoperemains while scrolling through Tumblr that combs through many of the scriptures in the Bible, through many of the revisions and mistranslations and basically lets Christian homosexuals know they aren't angering God. 
There were similar sites for Jewish and Muslim people but the Christian one was the only one I remember, unfortunetly.

People say you can't be Christian and support homosexuality, but you know what? You can't be Christian and NOT support homosexuality. You can't be Christian and not support equality for all people on this earth.
You cannot use God's love and light as an excuse for ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Whiteflamingo said:


> I love how you constantly compare me to things just to get on my nerves, you're no different from me *white person*.



Actually I've got nothing good to say, I'll just bite my tongue instead.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't know what to say, but this thread has been damaged by controversial opinions and popular opinions. Let's just do non-controversial and unpopular opinions please.

Another unpopular opinion I have: I'm not a fan of Gravity Falls or Steven Universe.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

I have several, but that'll just end up being a paragraph. So for now I'll just say that I found Paper Mario Sticker Star to be actually fun! And I likewise think that Color Splash will be fun. And judging my the script, reviews, and youtube videos, it appears to be true!


----------



## calico103

Apple2012 said:


> Let's just do non-controversial and unpopular opinions please.



My apologies.

Back on track with less heated subjects, I find the 3D effect on the 3DS to be an entirely unnecessary gimmick, to the point that I was relieved to get a 2DS instead so I wouldn't accidentally bump the slider and get annoyed.

I think one-time spinoffs/core-changes in a game series are fine, maybe even a second installment if it's popular enough. I mean, I for one enjoyed Island Tour's change of pace from the standard Mario Party fare, especially as an on-the-go game. However, insisting on a new norm, despite heavy amounts of complaints, is just sad. I'm looking at YOU, Paper Mario.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I find it pretty bad taste when people use the term OCD in a joking manner...'how OCD are you' and 'I'm so OCD'. 
To me it's just not a joking illness. I mildly suffer from it myself but have seen terrible cases of it through work.

Most people won't have heard of her, but Katie Hopkins is a very minor celeb over here. She appeared on one that show and made herself know by making ridiculous comments. I hear it so often that she's just 'telling it how it is',but really, saying ginger kids are harder to love is hardly how it is. She's just nasty and enjoys being controversial.

On the topic of Christian's, I've know a few who were all good people. Then I've known some people who aren't really Christian's and just use the bible as an excuse for their bigotry. They literally can't 'quote' anything else from the Bible other than 'gay is wrong innit'. 
I'm sure everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but just be open about your ignorance and bigotry, rather than hiding behind a religion you don't even follow.


----------



## Alienfish

People asking for rec's being really obnoxious like.. "Hey I want new rec's for like for [insert media here] but I only read/watch like fantasy" or whatever. I mean it's one thing if you don't like what people jot down for you but really, if you're not willing to try new things, don't bother to be honest. Like if you only watch/read one type of things, just google around or look for eg. fantasy lists or stuff -_-


----------



## Dogemon

Sheila said:


> People asking for rec's being really obnoxious like.. "Hey I want new rec's for like for [insert media here] but I only read/watch like fantasy" or whatever. I mean it's one thing if you don't like what people jot down for you but really, if you're not willing to try new things, don't bother to be honest. Like if you only watch/read one type of things, just google around or look for eg. fantasy lists or stuff -_-



I don't see why having a preference is bad lol. If I am asking for some romance books/shows, there is no reason for me to ask because I don't want like action?


----------



## calico103

Dogemon said:


> I don't see why having a preference is bad lol. If I am asking for some romance books/shows, there is no reason for me to ask because I don't want like action?



I think the original poster meant something more along the lines of doing something like, say, asking for help choosing a cool villager for their New Leaf town and saying "BUT I ONLY LIKE JOCK CATS", i.e. something so specific that you might as well just pick it out yourself. Could be wrong though.

Speaking of Animal Crossing, apparently smug and uchi villagers have mixed popularity, so thinking they're actually a really cool addition is controversial I guess?


----------



## Dogemon

calico103 said:


> I think the original poster meant something more along the lines of doing something like, say, asking for help choosing a cool villager for their New Leaf town and saying "BUT I ONLY LIKE JOCK CATS", i.e. something so specific that you might as well just pick it out yourself. Could be wrong though.
> 
> Speaking of Animal Crossing, apparently smug and uchi villagers have mixed popularity, so thinking they're actually a really cool addition is controversial I guess?



Being specific helps people give better advice than giving vague nonsense answers, though, but hey maybe that is my unpopular opinion?


----------



## chronic

There's no such thing as "non-binary" LOL

It's incredibly cringe-worthy, the wannabe misfits who've been subjugated by such nonsense


----------



## seliph

chronic said:


> There's no such thing as "non-binary" LOL
> 
> It's incredibly cringe-worthy, the wannabe misfits who've been subjugated by such nonsense



Nonbinary people have been recorded since the time of the pyramids but whatever floats your boat?


----------



## Alienfish

calico103 said:


> I think the original poster meant something more along the lines of doing something like, say, asking for help choosing a cool villager for their New Leaf town and saying "BUT I ONLY LIKE JOCK CATS", i.e. something so specific that you might as well just pick it out yourself. Could be wrong though.



Yeah, pretty much. Like all book/anime threads are like "i p much only read fantasy and want the same stuff" or "i only watch slice of life anime so i want only more"

And yeah to elaborate, regardless of forum, those people are way too specific and it seems they don't want to try out something else. I mean we get you like that genre but it's as they can't accept other things outside their sphere. I mean sure ask for stuff but, I mean try to be open for new things. Not all the population here reads fantasy or watch mainstream anime.


----------



## Dogemon

Sheila said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Like all book/anime threads are like "i p much only read fantasy and want the same stuff" or "i only watch slice of life anime so i want only more"
> 
> And yeah to elaborate, regardless of forum, those people are way too specific and it seems they don't want to try out something else. I mean we get you like that genre but it's as they can't accept other things outside their sphere. I mean sure ask for stuff but, I mean try to be open for new things. Not all the population here reads fantasy or watch mainstream anime.



People don't have to want something new is the issue. People don't have to be open to new things just because you want them to either lol. If you can't provide a recommendation for someone, don't post in that thread then. Easy.


----------



## Alienfish

Dogemon said:


> People don't have to want something new is the issue. People don't have to be open to new things just because you want them to either lol. If you can't provide a recommendation for someone, don't post in that thread then. Easy.



I don't, but I read some and it just makes me wonder why they actually care about people's opinion in the first place. I mean it's one thing if you have preferences in the first place, but yeah whatever floats their boat. And yeah that's why I find it funny that they want rec's if they are only gonna read one narrow type of book anyways.


----------



## Stalfos

I think Hillary Clinton is kinda cute.


----------



## N a t

Ketchup is yummy. I dunno how unpopular this is, but I know a lot of people who despise ketchup...


----------



## Akira-chan

Pineapple pizza is best pizza xd


----------



## Worldsvamp

steamed brocclie is great tbh


----------



## N a t

Worldsvamp said:


> steamed brocclie is great tbh



Broccoli in general. I'll even eat it raw with dressing.


----------



## Alienfish

Bone Baby said:


> Ketchup is yummy. I dunno how unpopular this is, but I know a lot of people who despise ketchup...



I like ketchup in moderate amounts on the 'correct' food, I can be picky.

I don't like mustard though, too prickly and stingy for my mouth/gum.


----------



## Akira-chan

Bone Baby said:


> Broccoli in general. I'll even eat it raw with dressing.



SAME
i love the little tree veggies


----------



## Stalfos

Agreeing with the Broccoli. So underrated.


----------



## Corrie

I have been dipping lots of veggies with hummus! Carrots and broccoli are the top two in my opinion. It's awesome!


----------



## Alienfish

Broccoli is yuck


----------



## Bunnilla

Sheila said:


> Broccoli is yuck



I don't think this is unpopular, most people hate broccoli and think it's disgusting when really it tastes super good by itself steamed or with a sauce of some sort.


----------



## Alienfish

ShayminSkies said:


> I don't think this is unpopular, most people hate broccoli and think it's disgusting when really it tastes super good by itself steamed or with a sauce of some sort.



well seems a lot of people here like it 

idek it doesn't taste anything for me and i don't like chewing it, so yeah yuck.


----------



## cloverette

BLM is a really awful movement, i agree with the statement of the namesake but the organization is racist homophobic trash

- - - Post Merge - - -

also free will isnt real


----------



## Cazqui

Video games aren't ****ing sports.


----------



## Alienfish

Cazqui said:


> Video games aren't ****ing sports.



Well, if you want to be really good at those competitive games you can't just sit in a sofa drinking mountain dew and eating doritos. You need to be mentally stable and physical training can help you with that so you can concentrate for a long time, and your brain needs training too.

Heck, they even let this e-sports guy here in Sweden be in this tv show that's only been having "actual" athletes in them which I think is really cool.

But yeah I agree sitting and grinding Super Mario games for hours and calling that a sport, that is not something to be "proud" of lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I find some deserts pretty, but mostly because of my interest in Latin American culture.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Well, if you want to be really good at those competitive games you can't just sit in a sofa drinking mountain dew and eating doritos. You need to be mentally stable and physical training can help you with that so you can concentrate for a long time, and your brain needs training too.
> 
> Heck, they even let this e-sports guy here in Sweden be in this tv show that's only been having "actual" athletes in them which I think is really cool.
> 
> But yeah I agree sitting and grinding Super Mario games for hours and calling that a sport, that is not something to be "proud" of lol.



The whole gamer vs casual competition is really stupid imo. In the end, it's just a video game. Who cares which video game you play and how often you play it? It's a hobby and is for fun. I feel the people who brag and make fun of anyone who doesn't put 100+ hours into every game they play have low self esteem so they pick on others to make themselves feel good. It's just a fun way to pass the time. ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Cazqui said:


> Video games aren't ****ing sports.



Since they don't involve real athletic activity, they really aren't sports.


----------



## Licorice

ACGC > New Leaf

I don't get why people ask for opinions on which villagers to get for their town. I understand people with town themes but for people who don't, it seems silly. Pick villagers you like, duh. Why do you need help with that? 

The waifu smoothing tool thing kills me. Pleaseee stoppp. Especially when people use it on QR codes for clothes. I can't even tell what the outfit is really gonna look like in game because you butchered the image so badly.


----------



## Corrie

Licorice said:


> ACGC > New Leaf
> 
> I don't get why people ask for opinions on which villagers to get for their town. I understand people with town themes but for people who don't, it seems silly. Pick villagers you like, duh. Why do you need help with that?
> 
> The waifu smoothing tool thing kills me. Pleaseee stoppp. Especially when people use it on QR codes for clothes. I can't even tell what the outfit is really gonna look like in game because you butchered the image so badly.



Do you mean the pastel edits people do? If so, I agree with you. It annoys me when people pastel everything to be cute or whatever they are hoping to accomplish. It's too light! I can't see! I have to keep squinting to see


----------



## Alienfish

Apple2012 said:


> Since they don't involve real athletic activity, they really aren't sports.



Well they kinda do, especially if you want to be real good and be able to focus.

And, well some people like it competitive. I don't so I wouldn't really care much for a pro career even if I can enjoy watch certain games on Dreamhack etc. when they air it on TV.


----------



## seliph

Cazqui said:


> Video games aren't ****ing sports.



... Do people call them sports??


----------



## Cazqui

nvll said:


> ... Do people call them sports??



e-sports


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I don't actually watch TV that much like others do!


----------



## Alienfish

I don't watch much TV either if you compare to most people, and I certainly don't follow like 87 different series be it on traditional TV or online.


----------



## Corrie

I don't really play that many Nintendo games anymore compared to when I was a kid. I feel like they have genuinely gotten easier and they only focus on the graphics rather than making a solid game.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> I don't really play that many Nintendo games anymore compared to when I was a kid. I feel like they have genuinely gotten easier and they only focus on the graphics rather than making a solid game.



Not to mention the worst EU distribution...


----------



## Corrie

Seems like everyone loves the rain. I hate it. We have been having rain for the past two weeks. Please make it stop!! I assume it's from Hurricane Matthew but still, ugh.


----------



## Akira-chan

I prefer summer over winter, I don't like being frozen and I much prefer the warmer weather. The only real down side of summer is the bugs but really that's it. Summer is so warm and nice. (plus I stay inside a lot more anyways and I get cold easy so xd)


----------



## leyzy

1) I really love pretty graphics in a video game but one thing I don't like about it is the wacky camera movement. I know that movement really adds to the excitement but please understand that some of us are easily prone to headaches! 
2) Jumpscares doesn't always make a good horror film/video game.


----------



## Corrie

leyzy said:


> 1) I really love pretty graphics in a video game but one thing I don't like about it is the wacky camera movement. I know that movement really adds to the excitement but please understand that some of us are easily prone to headaches!
> 2) Jumpscares doesn't always make a good horror film/video game.



Or bad camera angles that you cannot control yourself. Like Lumiose City's cameta angles in Pokemon XY. I couldn't see ****.


----------



## ams

Ugh yes to both of the above video game opinions. Compromising gameplay for graphics is not ok.


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Or bad camera angles that you cannot control yourself. Like Lumiose City's cameta angles in Pokemon XY. I couldn't see ****.



that large annoying city ugh why did they even add that, ruined like half of the game.

also i don't get why people like thunder. i hate the sound of it and the fact you have to like turn everything off and like stay inside bleh.


----------



## Eline

Sheila said:


> that large annoying city ugh why did they even add that, ruined like half of the game.
> 
> also i don't get why people like thunder. i hate the sound of it and the fact you have to like turn everything off and like stay inside bleh.



I like thunder. But we never turn anyting off! Maybe that differs per country or w/e... I think it's calming


----------



## Alienfish

Eline said:


> I like thunder. But we never turn anyting off! Maybe that differs per country or w/e... I think it's calming



Yeah I guess if you have those safe outlets or whatever they are called in english that leads the thunder away I guess it's alright, but yeah here you are advised to pull what you can out so it doesn't hit the electricity cabers and stuff.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy

I like Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. AND I THINK IT'S BETTER THAN THE FIRST POKEMON MYSTERY DUNGEON TOO!!!


----------



## Akira-chan

It considered unpopular where i live but I cant stand country music istg I want it to just go a w a y


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Akira-chan said:


> It considered unpopular where i live but I cant stand country music istg I want it to just go a w a y



So much country music these days ain't even country music, it's some weird pop fusion. :-/


----------



## Corrie

Fashion trends are ********. Why do some people listen to people telling us how to dress due to what they think is cool or hip? Think for yourselves!


----------



## Alienfish

lostineverfreeforest said:


> So much country music these days ain't even country music, it's some weird pop fusion. :-/



that or overly hillbilly stuff.

also yeah, Beyonc? is not cool.


----------



## Bowie

Sections for men and women clothings should not exist.


----------



## Kristine015

If a boy child wants to dress up as a princess or wants to play a doll, vice versa if a girl wants to be an action hero or batman or play with car toys, there should never be an issue about it and people shouldn't judge children at such young age. 
When I was a kid I really wanted to own a skateboard. I never had one


----------



## Bunnilla

Bowie said:


> Sections for men and women clothings should not exist.



Makes it easier to find the clothes you are looking for....


----------



## Eline

Bacon is not tasty. at all.


----------



## Corrie

The US election is dragging on and on. Like holy crap. The Canadian one didn't take THIS long. I will be super glad when it ends (and the world ends with it.)


----------



## nintendofan85

(Unpopular in my family)

I think David Bowie's music is awesome.


----------



## Alienfish

I don't really give much hoot about the Eurovision Song Contest nowadays. Sure it's fun to watch the pre-shows for the worst entries but 90% of the time most music is really bad anyways. And the "come together" thing with Europe is just commercial nowadays imo.

(Yeah most people here act like that show is real srs bsns whenever it's the season).


----------



## 1milk

1. i think anyone that hates on the kardashians is really ignorant. everything they do is so influential. they are basically the voice of our generation. they are such trend starters. if kylie jenner dies her hair pink, the whole world dies their hair pink. if kendall jenner wears a black, sparkly dress, the whole world wears a black, sparkly dress. if kim kardashian says jump, the whole world will jump. they are like so innocent and such big role models, why hate on them?
2. i am obsessed with the smell of nail polish removers, petrol and smoke lmao.
3. i don't find the taste of cupcakes or bacon that special, honestly.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

1milk said:


> 1. i think anyone that hates on the kardashians is really ignorant. everything they do is so influential. they are basically the voice of our generation. they are such trend starters. if kylie jenner dies her hair pink, the whole world dies their hair pink. if kendall jenner wears a black, sparkly dress, the whole world wears a black, sparkly dress. if kim kardashian says jump, the whole world will jump. they are like so innocent and such big role models, why hate on them?
> 2. i am obsessed with the smell of nail polish removers, petrol and smoke lmao.
> 3. i don't find the taste of cupcakes or bacon that special, honestly.





We all have different opinions. I wouldn't say anybody is ignorant for not liking some celebrity, I'm not entirely sure how they could be deemed ignorant for that really. I have no feelings either way towards them, they don't influence my daily life and I also don't believe the whole world follows what they do. I certainly know not a single adult who they have affected in any way. Actually, I don't personally know a single child who they have influenced either. 

On to my opinions, I have a few more it turns out....

I have never liked any Star Wars movies. I think I missed the boat a little when I was a kid. Just never got into any of them. Kind of the same for Dr Who really, I know lots of people who like that show but it's just not my thing.

I love the cold weather. Cold and wet or cold, wet and foggy. I love driving around in foggy weather. I also love the cold mornings when there has been a frost. Everything is so fresh, can't wait for this winter to set in  

I'm not at all into going out partying and what not. Even before I became unwell I was never that into it. I'm more solitary generally anyway but I've never seen the need to go and get off my face and spend the evening and next day throwing up


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Random opinion. I hate the Hunger Games novels and films.


----------



## mintellect

I love the rain. I especially love swimming in the rain, which I can very rarely do because every pool I've been to shuts down as soon as a single drop falls from the sky.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Iwaseleanor said:


> Random opinion. I hate the Hunger Games novels and films.




Oh I hate the films, the books I do kind of like....I managed to get through all of them within a few days while I was unwell (had nothing else I could do in other words). They're not my favourites or the best ever though by any means


----------



## Alienfish

I really liked _The Devil Wears Prada_ as for the book, but the movie was horrid. But then I'm not a fan of Anne Hathaway and they cut out a lot of stuff -.-


----------



## dierefuji

Pokemon HeartGold was horrible tbh


----------



## Alienfish

dierefuji said:


> Pokemon HeartGold was horrible tbh



yeah because it still used old wifi **** yes. otherwise i liked it.


----------



## oath2order

Lumiose City was amazing.


----------



## spunkystella

guys ohmygod no i made this thread when i was like 12 i'm literally cringing at myself

h e l p

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys ohmygod no i made this thread when i was like 12 i'm literally cringing at myself

h e l p


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Mine...
> 
> 1. I do not particularly enjoy watching TV. I am only watching one series ATM, The Whispers.
> 2. I don't really like short shorts, and I'm a teen girl.
> 3. I don't see the need to be on my phone 24/7 like a lot of teens, I only go on it if I need to.
> 4. I don't have social medias, I feel like they are just a place to grandstand yourself and talk behind other's backs.
> 5. I believe it is a waste of time to have a boyfriend in high school, you'll just break up and who knows if he's going to college?


HOLY CRAP WHY AREN'T WE FRIENDS???? LOL!! TWO MINDS THINK ALIKE!! Except that, you know, you were 12 and I'm 17... I'm a freaking senior in high school...

But anyways...

1. I am super modest and everyone seems to have an issue with that. You know, modesty empowers some people.
2. Social media sucks. Really bad. Except TBT. I love TBT.
3. I don't think that people should have to get married to prove their love. I will probably not have a boyfriend until I get out of college and I never plan on marrying them or having kids. I'm a celibate (not for religious reasons) and my mom has a huge issue with this ^^"
4. I think that school is super important, but there needs to be room for fun time, also. I have been working on a physics lab for the last 3 hours!!! No fun in that!
5. The best music was made before the early 90's. (LONG LIVE ROCK AND ROLL!!)

Some more...

6. Society is falling apart. Or maybe I'm just an introvert. Not sure anymore.
7. The internet was made to save us time.
8. Life is awesome but only if you live it right.
9. People suck in high school.
10. I am not obligated to have any more opinions...


----------



## Blythetastic

Twilight is a terrible film. The whole series made me laugh. I believe it's secretly a comedy, not drama.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

I think Ghostbusters 2016 was amazing.


----------



## moonford

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> I think Ghostbusters 2016 was amazing.



Me too, I Loved the cast, I feel like Leslie Jones overacted though on some occasions. 

I like how Leslie & Kate are both SNL regulars, its nice.


----------



## Momzilla

1) Not a social media fan
2) I hate women's shorts and tank tops. I feel half naked wearing them, so I either wear men's or just jeans and t shirts year round.
3) I just can't make myself be a fan of Doctor Who. I just don't like it
4) I hate driving games.
5) I don't like sweet foods. At all.


----------



## Blixin

Suicide Squad was a bad mess. The only part that make me smile was that dude mocking El Diablo with the flame of a lighter.


----------



## Claude

I hate seeing movies in theaters. I don't really like movies in general because I get so bored and the kinds of movies I do like are really specific (period pieces, certain kinds of comedy, movie musicals).

I also hate the Oxford comma because I was taught not to use it in elementary school. It stuck with me and I can't change my ways.


----------



## moonford

Cats > Dogs


----------



## forestyne

I didn't like Stranger Things.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Re:Zero is possibly the worst "popular" anime I've ever watched.
Sun and Moon was pretty bad.
Awakening >>>>>>>>> Fates
Speaking of Fire Emblem, Radiant Dawn was my least favorite.
Rayman 3 > Rayman 2
Killing Stalking is poorly written, there are so many stories similar to KS that did it right. Why did KS get popular? It really doesn't deserve all of the praise it gets.
PC98 Touhou > Modern Touhou Games (like 2008-present)
And finally, Game of Thrones is garbage.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The dog filter is terrible and I wish it would die. People can like what they want, but when I'm forced to look at dog filter selfies all the time it gets really annoying.


----------



## AccfSally

I don't like cellphones, I do carry one with me when I'm outside my house. But you'll never see me use it unless I'm calling someone.

I also hate Social media, even though I be on it.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Modern cartoons are better than 90s cartoons (Except Nickelodeon, which is now rubbish, but that's not unpopular). 

Personally, I dislike body/facial hair, as strange as that probably sounds, except twirly moustaches.


----------



## Haskell

I hate phones. I dislike Obama.


----------



## nostalgibra

Hacked towns can be cool, but not overly-hacked ones where the plaza tree is on the beach and there are trees and bushes in the river. That kind of thing just makes your town look ridiculous.


----------



## Bunnilla

Whiteflamingo said:


> Cats > Dogs



Cats = Dogs


----------



## moonford

Bunnilla said:


> Cats = Dogs



Sure, but companion wise, cats > dogs.


----------



## Wishii

Bacon is gross
I don't like candy and chocolate like, sure in small doses but ehh.
(American) Football is dumb. I don't want all of those people getting injured for entertainment

cats>dogs


----------



## GrayScreen

I absolutely hate most sports. Watching them. Not playing them. Why watch sports if you could just...play them? 

I also think musicals are annoying. Despite being a musician. Hmm.


----------



## mayorsam17

1. I really don't care for social media. I use snapchat from time to time but I really don't understand people who obsess over their number of Instagram followers or their snapchat streaks
2. I hate pie. What is the appeal of dry crust filled with mushy fruit anyway?
3. Strawberry is not the best flavor Starbursts
4. I can't stand rap music
5. I don't find it necessary to always be updated on the latest technology. I have friends who buy every new model of iPhone even though they are all basically the same besides a few minor upgrades and a bigger size. I'm perfectly content with my iPhone 5s and feel no need to upgrade any time soon so long as it continues to work
6. You are born with a sex, not a gender
7. Modern art is a scam. I don't find incredibly simplistic design interesting at all.
8. Euthanasia and abortion should be legalized (don't get mad at me)
9. Puppies > Kittens. Not unpopular, but certainly controversial 
10. Anime is very, very overrated
11. Most popular Youtubers are annoying and not funny
12. School uniforms should never be mandatory. People should be allowed to express themselves with their clothing
13. Avocado is really gross


----------



## Corrie

1. Abortions should be legal and are entirely up to the woman. 
2. Apple is a ripoff and is greedy. 
3. Modern consoles are also a ripoff. PC gaming is much better for your money (unless you want the exclusives). 
4. Nintendo is getting crappier and producing mediocre games nowadays.
5. I refuse to be suckered into greedy companies who rip you off, which tbh, is pretty much all companies. 
6. The food industry is a rip off too and forces you to read and research every single piece of food you eat or buy at the store. 
7. The middle school and high school coolness or popularity thing is ********. 
8. People are soooo sensitive nowadays and grt triggered over everything. 
9. Mental illnesses are a big deal and I'm glad people are becoming more educated on the subject. 
10. McDonald's burgers are disappointing and always look like someone sat on them before serving it to you. 
11. Big dogs are ugly and their fur feels nasty. 
12. Lol at people who drown their tea or coffee with sugar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> 1. Abortions should be legal and are entirely up to the woman.
> 2. Apple is a ripoff and is greedy.
> 3. Modern consoles are also a ripoff. PC gaming is much better for your money (unless you want the exclusives).
> 4. Nintendo is getting crappier and producing mediocre games nowadays.
> 5. I refuse to be suckered into greedy companies who rip you off, which tbh, is pretty much all companies.
> 6. The food industry is a rip off too and forces you to read and research every single piece of food you eat or buy at the store.
> 7. *The middle school and high school coolness or popularity thing is ********.*
> 8. *People are soooo sensitive nowadays and grt triggered over everything.*
> 9. Mental illnesses are a big deal and I'm glad people are becoming more educated on the subject.
> 10. *McDonald's burgers are disappointing and always look like someone sat on them before serving it to you.*
> 11. Big dogs are ugly and their fur feels nasty.
> 12. Lol at people who drown their tea or coffee with sugar.



I totally agree with what I bolded of yours. I kinda agree about Nintendo's job on their newer video games. Although I admit that the handheld gaming has improved, I couldn't say the same about consoles. After the GameCube era, Nintendo's console games have been more of a disappointment as time rolls by. Seriously, the gravity mechanic is bad for platformers, at least if levels are just a bunch of objects. I hope the switch isn't as disappointing.


----------



## Rasha

I have a strong feeling that bullying/ cyber bullying has taken many glorified and idolized disguises on the modern world, also I hate how things like morbid obesity is seen as inspirational or brave, there's a difference between fat acceptance and this inverted body/fat shaming that's going around these days


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Thank God. A place for me to express myself without think I'm insane... let's see...

1. I think the concept of dating today is really, really messed up. Like people are just like hey let's date, and it leads to a "hey, let's get married" situation which usually ends up in divorce. If I was dating I would be with the person for quite a few years before I even considered marrying them.

2. I really, really don't like games for Playstation, Xbox, PC, or pretty much any platformer except Nintendo. I truly have no idea why. The only exceptions are games I grew up playing on the PS1 and PS2. There's even Nintendo games I don't like to play, like Metroid. Am I even considered a "gamer"? I guess I used to play a lot of videogames, but not anymore...

3. Everything nowadays sucks. New TV's suck, new food sucks, new music sucks, once thriving places now suck or look terrible, pop culture sucks, clothing style sucks... even people suck nowadays. (Hint hint maybe this is why I'm such an introvert...)

4. If I had any kids I would never let them sit around and play on an ipad or watch TV all day. I would make them go outside and roll in the mud and go enjoy nature and have fun like kids should. Maybe once in a while play a good old N64 game with their mom.

5. I really am not fond of modern technology. I sense a robot uprising coming and it legitimately scares me. I try to keep my stuff as outdated as possible (my TV was built in 1991, for example). The only new tech I really approve of is stuff I've seen in Star Trek like replicators, tricorders, and warp drive.

6. I think sports like volleyball, american football, and traditional basketball are terrible. Like who the heck actually enjoys bumping into others all the time and trying to humiliate other players by saying stupid stuff like "in your face" when you score then throwing a sissy fit when you lose?

7. I believe that most of the time liberals have no idea what they're talking about. I hate using labels like that but it's like whenever I watch interviews between conservatives and liberals like the latter talks a bit dimwitted (please take offense if needed).

8. This "everyone can win" attitude that's floating around in sports and schools is a bunch of bullcrap. If you lose, then you lose. You don't need a participation trophy. Suck it up and move on. Maybe try to better yourself instead of getting rewarded for doing something stupid that literally everyone can do like running 10 feet in a track race or writing one sentence on an essay.

9. Idk why kids and teens these days are so disrespectful but when I'm around my peers I really feel like telling them like it is because they think they're all that and show off all the time and are disrespectful to their elders just to get a reaction out of people. Like are you really that desperate?? It is so hard to find good, respectful kids these days. They do show up, though. Like a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow or something like that.

10. I think dogs suck. As much as I like certain breeds, I've never seen a "good" dog in person, they tear up the yard all the time, they go to the bathroom whenever they want to, half of the time they don't listen unless you seriously train them, they chew up stuff no matter how much you tell them not to, and they eat anything and everything especially if they know it's gonna make them throw up and you'll have to clean it up for 25 minutes. HOW IS THAT CUTE??? And some dogs are vicious as crap and want to jump on people all the time, like my friend had a dog who barked at me constantly and never let me sit anywhere in her house, yet show loved that dog. I really don't get it. I have a white german shepherd and I have trained him some but since I didn't get him when he was really young I couldn't train him well. He has ruined our back yard. He makes me mad a lot. *Cats are better.*

11. I also don't like other animals that can't be trained, like rabbits. I have 3 rabbits and I get so mad at them because they never listen. I think if I had my one cat I would be perfectly content...

There's probably more but I can't just sit here and rant all day. People don't need to waste their time reading my thoughts, anyways. But then again why write?


----------



## nintendofan85

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thank God. A place for me to express myself without think I'm insane... let's see...
> 
> 1. I think the concept of dating today is really, really messed up. Like people are just like hey let's date, and it leads to a "hey, let's get married" situation which usually ends up in divorce. If I was dating I would be with the person for quite a few years before I even considered marrying them.
> 
> 2. I really, really don't like games for Playstation, Xbox, PC, or pretty much any platformer except Nintendo. I truly have no idea why. The only exceptions are games I grew up playing on the PS1 and PS2. There's even Nintendo games I don't like to play, like Metroid. Am I even considered a "gamer"? I guess I used to play a lot of videogames, but not anymore...
> 
> 3. Everything nowadays sucks. New TV's suck, new food sucks, new music sucks, once thriving places now suck or look terrible, pop culture sucks, clothing style sucks... even people suck nowadays. (Hint hint maybe this is why I'm such an introvert...)
> 
> 4. If I had any kids I would never let them sit around and play on an ipad or watch TV all day. I would make them go outside and roll in the mud and go enjoy nature and have fun like kids should. Maybe once in a while play a good old N64 game with their mom.
> 
> 5. I really am not fond of modern technology. I sense a robot uprising coming and it legitimately scares me. I try to keep my stuff as outdated as possible (my TV was built in 1991, for example). The only new tech I really approve of is stuff I've seen in Star Trek like replicators, tricorders, and warp drive.
> 
> 6. I think sports like volleyball, american football, and traditional basketball are terrible. Like who the heck actually enjoys bumping into others all the time and trying to humiliate other players by saying stupid stuff like "in your face" when you score then throwing a sissy fit when you lose?
> 
> 7. I believe that most of the time liberals have no idea what they're talking about. I hate using labels like that but it's like whenever I watch interviews between conservatives and liberals like the latter talks a bit dimwitted (please take offense if needed).
> 
> 8. This "everyone can win" attitude that's floating around in sports and schools is a bunch of bullcrap. If you lose, then you lose. You don't need a participation trophy. Suck it up and move on. Maybe try to better yourself instead of getting rewarded for doing something stupid that literally everyone can do like running 10 feet in a track race or writing one sentence on an essay.
> 
> 9. Idk why kids and teens these days are so disrespectful but when I'm around my peers I really feel like telling them like it is because they think they're all that and show off all the time and are disrespectful to their elders just to get a reaction out of people. Like are you really that desperate?? It is so hard to find good, respectful kids these days. They do show up, though. Like a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow or something like that.
> 
> 10. I think dogs suck. As much as I like certain breeds, I've never seen a "good" dog in person, they tear up the yard all the time, they go to the bathroom whenever they want to, half of the time they don't listen unless you seriously train them, they chew up stuff no matter how much you tell them not to, and they eat anything and everything especially if they know it's gonna make them throw up and you'll have to clean it up for 25 minutes. HOW IS THAT CUTE??? And some dogs are vicious as crap and want to jump on people all the time, like my friend had a dog who barked at me constantly and never let me sit anywhere in her house, yet show loved that dog. I really don't get it. I have a white german shepherd and I have trained him some but since I didn't get him when he was really young I couldn't train him well. He has ruined our back yard. He makes me mad a lot. *Cats are better.*
> 
> 11. I also don't like other animals that can't be trained, like rabbits. I have 3 rabbits and I get so mad at them because they never listen. I think if I had my one cat I would be perfectly content...
> 
> There's probably more but I can't just sit here and rant all day. People don't need to waste their time reading my thoughts, anyways. But then again why write?



I wonder if you miss the 90's as much as I do, even though I wasn't actually alive then.


----------



## forestyne

I don't like owls ???? im a horrible person

- - - Post Merge - - -

i like rats

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think suicide, abortions and euthanasia are okay


----------



## abc123wee

1. People take dating way to seriously in high school.
2. Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass are my favorite DS games
3. I think nail and toe polish are the ugliest things a person can do. I don't know why, but it just makes me cringe.


----------



## nyx~

The main unpopular opinion I have is...

*I ABSOLUTELY HATE SOCIAL MEDIA!!*

Also I am in the 8th grade and my friends have boyfriends!


----------



## Aquari

i really dont like vlogs and have no idea why its a genre


----------



## Haskell

I think that waterboarding is okay as long as it's been regulated to standards that

a) We know the person is a terrorist.
b) That person plans on committing an evil act.
c) That waterboarding will give us more knowledge.


----------



## moonford

The metroid franchise is boring and ugly.


----------



## forestyne

I LIKE NICKELBACK


----------



## Haskell

forestyne said:


> I LIKE NICKELBACK



I totally feel the same way. Nickelback is an extremely good band that many hate on for no reason.


----------



## tumut

Yes, you can be racist to a white person, and no white ppl are not oppressed. Same with heterophobia and straight ppl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate Fridays as much as I hate every other day of the week.


----------



## Rasha

I like the Metroid franchise more than Zelda.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Yes, you can be racist to a white person, and no white ppl are not oppressed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hate Fridays as much as I hate every other day of the week.



I also really hate fridays, it's for two reasons: the streets are too crowded/ any place we go to is also so crowded and because it's common for me not to find company to hang out with and I often hate going out alone


----------



## moonford

Anime is dumb.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Whiteflamingo said:


> Anime is dumb.



There's only one I can handle - Pokemon. Others are not my style, and have too many of the same themes as most animes.


----------



## piichinu

Whiteflamingo said:


> Anime is dumb.



i second this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think Sun and Moon are the best Pokemon games.


----------



## _Dentata

Newborn children are ugly as sin...


----------



## Celestefey

xSuperMario64x said:


> 1. I think the concept of dating today is really, really messed up. Like people are just like hey let's date, and it leads to a "hey, let's get married" situation which usually ends up in divorce. If I was dating I would be with the person for quite a few years before I even considered marrying them.



Well, to be fair, it's not like people DIDN'T get divorced years and years ago. Centuries ago people would be forced into marriages (well - this still happens) with people they were unhappy with and had to remain in unhappy relationships because if they divorced it'd give them a "bad reputation". It's all bs. I think it's not that the concept of dating is messed up, it's more that, relationships in general are just MESSY. It's genuinely a rare thing to be able to get into a relationship with someone and not experience any difficulties at all. In fact I think the whole of idea of being able to stay with one partner for the rest of your life is kind of unrealistic at times: but this is coming from someone who has divorced / seperated parents so maybe I'm a little cynical because of it. Human beings change, our emotions can vary, so it's only natural that some relationships fizzle out - this even happens with just platonic relationships. That being said, I'm also the kind of person who, if I went out with someone who I really liked, I'd want to stick with them forever. :') I think the concept of having a life partner is ideal lol.

But to be on topic, in terms of my unpopular opinions, I think online dating is actually not a great concept and using dating websites / apps like Tinder are just ruining relationships. I might sound a bit boring and old-fashioned for saying that, but... I have friends who use Tinder and they constantly rely on it as the only way to meet new boys. They don't just talk to people in our class, or go out to activities or events or anything like that to just talk to new people that way. It's like the only way they can talk to guys is through Tinder. And it's *sort of* worked out for them which is great, but I'm still cynical of it all. With online dating and through any social media you can just put up an idealised version of yourself as a profile and portray yourself as how you WANT to be seen, rather than who you actually are as a person, so I don't think you can trust people easily in that aspect. It's ruining the art of communication. Online conversations are so much more different to conversations face to face. You can convey so much more emotion in person. I mean, I genuinely don't want to sound like I'm bashing technology - I think it's an amazing thing we can converse with people from all corners of the world through the internet, but in the aspect of dating, it's just not... Right, to me? 

And I think the whole point of Tinder as well is that people treat it like it's some sort of game? My friends especially said that they would log in just to scroll through people and laugh at stupid profiles for fun. It just is such a weird, bizarre thing to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

nintendofan85 said:


> I wonder if you miss the 90's as much as I do, even though I wasn't actually alive then.


Well, I'm not super crazy about 90's music, but I loved the pop culture and the video games. I was born in the last 6 months of 1999 and so my childhood was a lot of that.

But I am super crazy about 80's everything 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Well, to be fair, it's not like people DIDN'T get divorced years and years ago. Centuries ago people would be forced into marriages (well - this still happens) with people they were unhappy with and had to remain in unhappy relationships because if they divorced it'd give them a "bad reputation". It's all bs. I think it's not that the concept of dating is messed up, it's more that, relationships in general are just MESSY. It's genuinely a rare thing to be able to get into a relationship with someone and not experience any difficulties at all. In fact I think the whole of idea of being able to stay with one partner for the rest of your life is kind of unrealistic at times: but this is coming from someone who has divorced / seperated parents so maybe I'm a little cynical because of it. Human beings change, our emotions can vary, so it's only natural that some relationships fizzle out - this even happens with just platonic relationships. That being said, I'm also the kind of person who, if I went out with someone who I really liked, I'd want to stick with them forever. :') I think the concept of having a life partner is ideal lol.
> 
> But to be on topic, in terms of my unpopular opinions, I think online dating is actually not a great concept and using dating websites / apps like Tinder are just ruining relationships. I might sound a bit boring and old-fashioned for saying that, but... I have friends who use Tinder and they constantly rely on it as the only way to meet new boys. They don't just talk to people in our class, or go out to activities or events or anything like that to just talk to new people that way. It's like the only way they can talk to guys is through Tinder. And it's *sort of* worked out for them which is great, but I'm still cynical of it all. With online dating and through any social media you can just put up an idealised version of yourself as a profile and portray yourself as how you WANT to be seen, rather than who you actually are as a person, so I don't think you can trust people easily in that aspect. It's ruining the art of communication. Online conversations are so much more different to conversations face to face. You can convey so much more emotion in person. I mean, I genuinely don't want to sound like I'm bashing technology - I think it's an amazing thing we can converse with people from all corners of the world through the internet, but in the aspect of dating, it's just not... Right, to me?
> 
> And I think the whole point of Tinder as well is that people treat it like it's some sort of game? My friends especially said that they would log in just to scroll through people and laugh at stupid profiles for fun. It just is such a weird, bizarre thing to me.



But it's different when you're forced into a marriage and then you have issues. But like my parents have been married for almost 23 years and I'm surprised they're still together because they seem to barely get along. They only dated for 4 months then jumped straight into it. Then they wonder why it didn't really work out.

And girls that are my age talk all the time like "I got a new boyfriend" all the time, like they're disposable or something. It really sets me off.


----------



## Lightspring

I think Hamilton is extremely overrated.


----------



## moonford

Meryl Street is the best actress ever, not sure if this is unpopular but whatever...


----------



## opalskiies

I legit enjoy Adam Sandler movies and I get sad when I see him getting so much hate lol


----------



## _Dentata

Whiteflamingo said:


> Meryl Street is the best actress ever, not sure if this is unpopular but whatever...



She's good at her job, but she gives me Hillary vibes. Also, she seems pretty popular. I've never heard anyone give her flack


----------



## moonford

Chatte_Dentata said:


> She's good at her job, but she gives me Hillary vibes. Also, she seems pretty popular. I've never heard anyone give her flack



She gives you Hillary vibes? That's creepy.


----------



## Radda

People on the internet are too sensitive and insensitive.


----------



## Hbear

I am accepting of people creating multiple sexualities, but once you start trying to tell me there are more than 2 genders, I'm done lol There's only BOY or GIRL. You can be attracted or not attracted to whatever, but you can't just say that you have no gender or whatever to a doctor.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I think Sun and Moon are the best Pokemon games.



I've played Gen 1, 2, 3, 4, and 7, and my favorite of all of them is gen 3. And I played the original Sapphire version, not the remake. As a matter of fact, I still play it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> People on the internet are too sensitive and insensitive.



Yeah it's like there's no such thing as an in-between.


----------



## Airysuit

I dont like pasta's... no mac and cheese, no spaghetti, no lasagna... may not sound odd, but as far as i can tell im the only one on the world who really doesnt like pastas


----------



## Corrie

. FPSs are overrated
. Drawn on eyebrows are ugly
. Raisins are nasty
. The kawaii/pink aesthetic is annoying and everywhere

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Anime is dumb.



There are amazing anime series, without a doubt, but the majority of it sucks really bad and are literally cookie cutters of themselves. I don't care what genre, you have to really dig deep or else you're watching the same garbage over and over. Which is a shame cause it makes the good series hard to find.  

And to add to this thread, I think harems and ecchi are the two worst genres of anime.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Hbear said:


> I am accepting of people creating multiple sexualities, but once you start trying to tell me there are more than 2 genders, I'm done lol There's only BOY or GIRL. You can be attracted or not attracted to whatever, but you can't just say that you have no gender or whatever to a doctor.



I'm cool with it until they start to *demand* you use their preferred pronouns. **** off back to tumblr with that BS.


----------



## f11

Hentai is cool.


----------



## nostalgibra

Hbear said:


> I am accepting of people creating multiple sexualities, but once you start trying to tell me there are more than 2 genders, I'm done lol There's only BOY or GIRL. You can be attracted or not attracted to whatever, but you can't just say that you have no gender or whatever to a doctor.



The thing is, you're confusing gender identity with sex. There are two biological sexes, yes, but gender is an entirely different concept. It's a spectrum and there's all kinds of in-betweens and it can be fluid. 

There is only male and female biologically, but gender identity is very broad and complex.


----------



## tumut

f11 said:


> Hentai is cool.


Only if gay


----------



## animalcrisscross

Hbear said:


> There's only BOY or GIRL.



i thought this was the unpopular *opinions* thread  but if we're gonna start throwing facts out there, women in America aren't oppressed and non white people can in fact be racist.



nostalgibra said:


> The thing is, you're confusing gender identity with sex. There are two biological sexes, yes, but gender is an entirely different concept. It's a spectrum and there's all kinds of in-betweens and it can be fluid.
> 
> There is only male and female biologically, but gender identity is very broad and complex.



you're confusing gender identity with personality... how does someone know they're something other than male or female when there's nothing else that exists? what some people don't understand is that there are 2 genders *because * there are 2 sexes. 2 genders wasn't some arbitrary number. you can't just add a 3rd or 4th or 96th gender and get upset when no one wants to go along with it.

but i agree with lostinevertreeforest. i'll call you whatever pronouns you want just don't be a whiny baby about it. that's about as far as i'll go though. it's a big problem when people want to start infringing on free speech just because their feelings are hurts. i can't deny science just to make a few people feel good or act like they're being oppressed when someone calls them by the wrong pronouns.


----------



## f11

animalcrisscross said:


> i thought this was the unpopular *opinions* thread  but if we're gonna start throwing facts out there, women in America aren't oppressed and non white people can in fact be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> you're confusing gender identity with personality... how does someone know they're something other than male or female when there's nothing else that exists? what some people don't understand is that there are 2 genders *because * there are 2 sexes. 2 genders wasn't some arbitrary number. you can't just add a 3rd or 4th or 96th gender and get upset when no one wants to go along with it.


actually there are more then 2 genders. Source - me as a human being, I'm not a boy or a girl


----------



## _Dentata

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm cool with it until they start to *demand* you use their preferred pronouns. **** off back to tumblr with that BS.



I'm fine if they want to be called a he instead of a she, but I draw the line at weird pronouns. I don't care what you identify as, you have two pronoun options.

- - - Post Merge - - -



animalcrisscross said:


> i thought this was the unpopular *opinions* thread  but if we're gonna start throwing facts out there, women in America aren't oppressed and non white people can in fact be racist.
> 
> 
> 
> you're confusing gender identity with personality... how does someone know they're something other than male or female when there's nothing else that exists? what some people don't understand is that there are 2 genders *because * there are 2 sexes. 2 genders wasn't some arbitrary number. you can't just add a 3rd or 4th or 96th gender and get upset when no one wants to go along with it.
> 
> but i agree with lostinevertreeforest. i'll call you whatever pronouns you want just don't be a whiny baby about it. that's about as far as i'll go though. it's a big problem when people want to start infringing on free speech just because their feelings are hurts. i can't deny science just to make a few people feel good or act like they're being oppressed when someone calls them by the wrong pronouns.



If you subtract old people(elderly), it is an unpopular opinion. Just to be clear, I'm not saying there's only two genders


----------



## animalcrisscross

f11 said:


> actually there are more then 2 genders. Source - me as a human being, I'm not a boy or a girl



so you don't have sex chromosomes?

and you could've at least said Yahoo Answers. it's slightly more credible than you.



Chatte_Dentata said:


> I'm fine if they want to be called a he instead of a she, but I draw the line at weird pronouns. I don't care what you identify as, you have two pronoun options.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you subtract old people(elderly), it is an unpopular opinion. Just to be clear, I'm not saying there's only two genders



kinda sounds like you are. i've never heard anyone say there's more than 2 genders but they can only use male/female pronouns.


----------



## MorningStar

Gonna go ahead and skirt around the topic above me and chime in with one of my unpopular opinions. Might not be so unpopular here, but in general society, I'm scoffed at for not like children. As they get older, I mind them less and less, but I absolutely hate babies, extremely dislike toddlers, and just plain do not like kids. Occasionally I'll find a toddler cute, but generally it's one of those videos online of a kid... well, being funny. But in real life, I don't want your kids near me, I don't want to talk to your kids, and I don't want kids of my own.

Especially babies. Dear god.


----------



## hamster

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm cool with it until they start to *demand* you use their preferred pronouns. **** off back to tumblr with that BS.



I completely agree.
If you call yourself genderfluid, demigirl, whatever, I disagree with it but I don't care, you do you. But don't talk to me if you're going to force people into saying your preferred pronouns by getting very upset over it or by trying to guilt trip others.


----------



## deSPIRIA

I despise genderfluidity.
Not because "'tis not real, go back to Tumblr" but because they're ignoring the fact that gender dysphoria is a horrible thing to have. As in, it would cause great pain to the person suffering from it.
There are people who wake up every day, ashamed of themselves for being something they don't like being. Afraid of rejection and being called horrific things. Afraid from abandonment by their parents who may have different, stronger views. Being raised to be someone else. I sympathise with transgenders who are struggling with this.

Then there's...those people. "Hey everybody! I'm GENDERFLUID! I can switch from gender to gender. Look at me! I'm exploiting my feelings to get attention! I'm a girl with short hair, how U N I Q U E . Pfft, you're a bigot if you misgender me on the wrong day." and then there's the ones that hate you if you're "cis" or whatever. Disgusting.
People can do what they want, but gender is not a game, just don't be self-entitled and selfish about it.


----------



## tumut

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm cool with it until they start to *demand* you use their preferred pronouns. **** off back to tumblr with that BS.


I'm sure if someone wanted to be called a shortened version of their first name you wouldn't give a ****. Like just be polite and not an ******* lol not that hard.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Dixx said:


> I'm sure if someone wanted to be called a shortened version of their first name you wouldn't give a ****. Like just be polite and not an ******* lol not that hard.



There's a difference between kindly asking someone to use a specific pronoun and acting like I'm literally Hitler for not doing so, even if done accidentally. If people want to pretend they're a helpless victim and use it as a pretense to dogpile their perceived enemies I'm much more inclined to throw it in their face and tell them to **** off than appease their underdeveloped thumb-sucking sensibilities. Not that hard.

Yes, I feel strongly about this having been on the receiving end of this irrational hatred. At the end of the day I don't care if you identify as an attack helicopter, an omnidirectional quadsexual (11th class), or if you feel you aren't the sex you were born as. More power to you. Just don't try to _force_ me to pander to _your_ beliefs and it's cool. Edit: /rant And then scream "OMG WHITE CIS(HET) MALE STOP OPPRESSING ME!" when I don't bend over backwards for your juvenile BS. Both trans and non-trans people who propagate this attitude are a cancer on the trans community and they lack the self-awareness to even ****ing see it. /endrant



Ashvenn said:


> Then there's...those people. "Hey everybody! I'm GENDERFLUID! I can switch from gender to gender. Look at me! I'm exploiting my feelings to get attention! I'm a girl with short hair, how U N I Q U E . Pfft, you're a bigot if you misgender me on the wrong day." and then there's the ones that hate you if you're "cis" or whatever. Disgusting.
> People can do what they want, but gender is not a game, just don't be self-entitled and selfish about it.



This is precisely what I mean when I say "**** off back to tumblr with that BS." Special snowflake syndrome. On that note it's truly disgusting that people use their skin color/gender/orientation/mental illness(es) as an excuse to hate others. As if it gives you a license to be a vile person.


----------



## f11

animalcrisscross said:


> so you don't have sex chromosomes?
> 
> and you could've at least said Yahoo Answers. it's slightly more credible than you.
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sounds like you are. i've never heard anyone say there's more than 2 genders but they can only use male/female pronouns.


im intersex so...?


----------



## Corrie

lostineverfreeforest said:


> There's a difference between kindly asking someone to use a specific pronoun and acting like I'm literally Hitler for not doing so, even if done accidentally. If people want to pretend they're a helpless victim and use it as a pretense to dogpile their perceived enemies I'm much more inclined to throw it in their face and tell them to **** off than appease their underdeveloped thumb-sucking sensibilities. Not that hard.
> 
> Yes, I feel strongly about this having been on the receiving end of this irrational hatred. At the end of the day I don't care if you identify as an attack helicopter, an omnidirectional quadsexual (11th class), or if you feel you aren't the sex you were born as. More power to you. Just don't try to _force_ me to pander to _your_ beliefs and it's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> This is precisely what I mean when I say "**** off back to tumblr with that BS." Special snowflake syndrome. On that note it's truly disgusting that people use their skin color/gender/orientation/mental illness(es) as an excuse to hate others. As if it gives you a license to be a vile person.



Afreakingmen to the mental illness giving you rights to be a jerk. My bf's sister claims she is sensitive and has depression so she literally cries whenever she doesn't get what she wants and her parents do nothing but cater to her to get her to stop crying. Their excuse? "Well, she's sensitive!" 

Too freaking bad for you, doll. The world isn't gonna cater to your sensitivity so go get help to fix it and stop being a whiny brat when something doesn't go your way. She's 20 and that thought makes it worse. She sulks to her bf all the timr and makes him treat her like the Queen and it pains me to see. Why he puts up with her is beyond me. I lost my patience with her long ago. I hate people like her.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Corrie said:


> My bf's sister claims she is sensitive and has depression so she literally cries whenever she doesn't get what she wants and her parents do nothing but cater to her to get her to stop crying. Their excuse? "Well, she's sensitive!"
> 
> Too freaking bad for you, doll. The world isn't gonna cater to your sensitivity so go get help to fix it and stop being a whiny brat when something doesn't go your way. She's 20 and that thought makes it worse. She sulks to her bf all the timr and makes him treat her like the Queen and it pains me to see.



Ya know what I'd say to her? Well guess what Ms. Snowflake, the entire world isn't going to bend over backwards for your sensibilities. Get a ****ing grip on yourself and your emotions and _learn_ how to function as an adult because you CANNOT act like that in the real world (i.e. outside your parent's house) without people looking at you like you're 10 years old and/or straight up unhinged.

Her parents need to stop sheltering her, she needs to learn this lesson sooner rather than later if she ever wants to survive independently.


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7

1. Oblivion is better than Skyrim
2. I like Majoras Mask more than Ocarina Of Time
3.I Like COD: Ghosts


----------



## AccfSally

I actually can't stand my own generation at times.


----------



## Ghost Soda

lostineverfreeforest said:


> There's a difference between kindly asking someone to use a specific pronoun and acting like I'm literally Hitler for not doing so, even if done accidentally. If people want to pretend they're a helpless victim and use it as a pretense to dogpile their perceived enemies I'm much more inclined to throw it in their face and tell them to **** off than appease their underdeveloped thumb-sucking sensibilities. Not that hard.



See, it's one thing to _accidentally_ misgender someone and be willing to correct yourself, but doing it on purpose just makes you a toolbag. Using someone's preferred pronouns is just basic human decency, and really, shouldn't be treated like asking you to move the godd*** moon.


----------



## forestyne

I'm okay with trans people, I don't care what they want to go by, but I draw the line at Therian and Otherkin. Although Otherkin is significantly worse, they're both just delusional people who haven't stopped playing pretend.


----------



## Corrie

forestyne said:


> I'm okay with trans people, I don't care what they want to go by, but I draw the line at Therian and Otherkin. Although Otherkin is significantly worse, they're both just delusional people who haven't stopped playing pretend.



Yeah, as far as I'm concerned, as soon as you think you aren't a human anymore, I personally believe you need to go seek help and nobody should accept it as normal or healthy.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Ghost Soda said:


> See, it's one thing to _accidentally_ misgender someone and be willing to correct yourself, but doing it on purpose just makes you a toolbag. Using someone's preferred pronouns is just basic human decency, and really, shouldn't be treated like asking you to move the godd*** moon.



Again, I have no issue with calling people whatever they prefer to be called by. I draw the line between being asked nicely and having someone demand I do so, lest they treat me as if I just raped and killed their entire family. The former is a reasonable request, the latter is an overreaction and solves nothing.

To be fair my interactions with the people I'm describing can be summed up by 1) SJW and 2) Borderline Personality Disorder, known for splitting (seeing things in extremes of black & white.) Explains the reaction really well with that context.


----------



## Ghost Soda

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Again, I have no issue with calling people whatever they prefer to be called by. I draw the line between being asked nicely and having someone demand I do so, lest they treat me as if I just raped and killed their entire family. The former is a reasonable request, the latter is an overreaction and solves nothing.
> 
> To be fair my interactions with the people I'm describing can be summed up by 1) SJW and 2) Borderline Personality Disorder, known for splitting (seeing things in extremes of black & white.) Explains the reaction really well with that context.



I mean, proper pronouns should be a basic given regardless of what they're like as a person, but k.



Corrie said:


> Yeah, as far as I'm concerned, as soon as you think you aren't a human anymore, I personally believe you need to go seek help and nobody should accept it as normal or healthy.



Where did they hurt you?


----------



## Licorice

there are only two genders


----------



## Nightmares

Licorice said:


> there are only two genders



Does intersex count as a gender or like 
not 

I don't know the difference between sex and gender hsnsnns


----------



## Ghost Soda

Licorice said:


> there are only two genders



yeah! crapping on people's gender identity is funnnn! and it's just "_my opinion_" so it's a-okay, too!!


----------



## nostalgibra

I can't STAND people who are always contrarian and negative and make fun of everything. You don't have to like everything, but jesus christ can't you lighten up a little? How miserable are you that you have to scoff at every little thing? Same goes for people who make fun of people's interests. Get a life.


----------



## seliph

Why have so many people come in here to say "There are only two genders" like do yall really not realize how ridiculously popular that is or do you just want to intentionally make people feel bad and be like "GOT'EM!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Does intersex count as a gender or like
> not
> 
> I don't know the difference between sex and gender hsnsnns



Btw I meant to reply to this but forgot: You should probably ask an actual intersex person (or people) about this


----------



## Paxx

-i hate taking showers, especially when i get out and its cold af
-i dont see what the fuss is about twitter and facebook
-i like to pick up the snow on the ground that hasn't been touched and eat it (dont judge i love the texture)
-biskit is my favorite villager
-root beer tastes better than dr. pepper


----------



## nostalgibra

Paxx said:


> -root beer tastes better than dr. pepper



You take that back right now.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Ghost Soda said:


> I mean, proper pronouns should be a basic given regardless of what they're like as a person, but k.



And this is where we see things differently and that's fine. It's a damn shame my extremely negative interactions with SJWs (both on and off this site) had to ruin my view on a lot of things like the LGBT community. I'm pretty liberal when it comes to social issues but the way they handle it and how they treat their perceived enemies really soured my opinion drastically.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucario is overrated.


----------



## MayorOfSackville

I watch Tasty from Buzzfeed, and it's annoying seeing "DIEABEETES" in the comments.


----------



## Licorice

MayorOfSackville said:


> I watch Tasty from Buzzfeed, and it's annoying seeing "DIEABEETES" in the comments.



omg yes and the people that are like "ew americans and their cheese are so gross" "this is SO unhealthy!"

Why do they watch those videos then? It's supposed to be attractive delicious food. *o*


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Newer sport/muscle cars are ugly as hell.


----------



## AccfSally

I can't stand some memes and the Dab! Especially the Dab, can't scroll through Miiverse Animal crossing community without seeing someone catching that freaking fish and making cringing jokes about it! But that's really nothing new for a website like that.


----------



## moonford

Ricky & Morty isn't a good show.

Lady Gaga > Madonna


----------



## Waluigi

I dislike anime. Quite a lot.


----------



## Ghost Soda

lostineverfreeforest said:


> And this is where we see things differently and that's fine. It's a damn shame my extremely negative interactions with SJWs (both on and off this site) had to ruin my view on a lot of things like the LGBT community. I'm pretty liberal when it comes to social issues but the way they handle it and how they treat their perceived enemies really soured my opinion drastically.



I mean, if you choose to treat proper pronouns like a dog treat you give to people when they're good as opposed to a basic human right then that's on you. Don't blame your choice to be manipulative on "those meanie SJWs".


----------



## Bowie

If you treat me bad, you can go to hell regardless of who you are or what you identify as. Your sexuality/gender/etc doesn't have any impact on how I feel about you, and it certainly won't make me excuse anything you say or do to me.


----------



## okaimii

Beyonce is overrated


----------



## ZekkoXCX

MayorOfSackville said:


> I watch Tasty from Buzzfeed, and it's annoying seeing "DIEABEETES" in the comments.



*THIS*

I literally hate seeing anything from TASTY and seeing comments like "DIABETEES!!!!1" .

***** , are you gonna enjoy the video or going to complain about it?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Waluigi said:


> I dislike anime. Quite a lot.



good. You have been spared of the curse


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Ghost Soda said:


> I mean, if you choose to treat proper pronouns like a dog treat you give to people when they're good as opposed to a basic human right then that's on you. Don't blame your choice to be manipulative on "those meanie SJWs".



Not sure if you can see it but you're the kind of person I'm talking about when I say "*demand*."  I feel I've made my point and I'm not really interested in continuing this further. If you want to get triggered over it that's 100% on you, but thanks for your input.



Bowie said:


> If you treat me bad, you can go to hell regardless of who you are or what you identify as. Your sexuality/gender/etc doesn't have any impact on how I feel about you, and it certainly won't make me excuse anything you say or do to me.



Yeah, what people identify as or who they're attracted to has absolutely no bearing on my life and I wish them the best. Using it as a pretense to act like I'm Hitler reborn won't make me anymore sympathetic and really has the opposite effect.


----------



## Ghost Soda

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Not sure if you can see it but you're the kind of person I'm talking about when I say "*demand*."  I feel I've made my point and I'm not really interested in continuing this further. If you want to get triggered over it that's 100% on you, but thanks for your input.









Congrats and good job on outing yourself as a gigantic toolbag! You have_ literally _made no point besides "I think it's okay to dangle basic rights over people to blackmail them into being nice."

I _really_ don't care about your personal opinion on individual trans people, but choosing to misgender someone just because you personally don't like them basically tells everyone who is trans "if you don't act the way I want you to you can kiss your pronouns privilege goodbye!" which makes you a total jerk! And wow, a "triggered" joke! Never heard that one before! Making jokes out of mental illnesses and the people that suffer from them is so hilarious! Such an original and clever sense of humor you got there! A+!


----------



## ams

I think that anyone who does recreational drugs or drinks alcohol is a complete idiot. People are always surprised by this considering how liberal I am, but I won't even go to a social event where alcohol is served. I'm also pissed that alcohol and legal drugs aren't taxed enough to make up for their costs to society. In Canada we spend twice as much per year on alcohol-related health expenses than we charge in taxes.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Ghost Soda said:


> *CHILDISH RAAAAAAAAAAAAGE*



You seem pretty upset about this. Are you okay? 

Edit: Btw the mods will come down hard on this thread if you start throwing personal attacks. Consider winding back a bit.


----------



## moonford

Quite down!!!!!!!!! Kids these days. XD

Lindor chocolate is the best


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

is it an unpopular opinion to like Apache by The Sugarhill Gang?

I love it


----------



## moonford

lostineverfreeforest said:


> snip



I noticed how your reply went from "snip" to "rage" to "childish rage". HA!

I just found that funny. XD


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Whiteflamingo said:


> Quite down!!!!!!!!! Kids these days. XD



Looks like I hit a soft spot, whoops. Still, it goes to show exactly what I'm talking about so I'm fine with it. 



ams said:


> I think that anyone who does recreational drugs or drinks alcohol is a complete idiot. People are always surprised by this considering how liberal I am, but I won't even go to a social event where alcohol is served. I'm also pissed that alcohol and legal drugs aren't taxed enough to make up for their costs to society. In Canada we spend twice as much per year on alcohol-related health expenses than we charge in taxes.



You can dislike drugs & alcohol and still be for legalization! I'm in the "it's your body, do what you want with it but be aware of the dangers" camp myself and use despite knowing how **** it is for me. Prohibition has failed, regulate and tax it instead.



Whiteflamingo said:


> I noticed how your reply went from "snip" to "rage" to "childish rage". HA!



Shhh.


----------



## forestyne

Ghost Soda said:


> Congrats and good job on outing yourself as a gigantic toolbag! You have_ literally _made no point besides "I think it's okay to dangle basic rights over people to blackmail them into being nice."
> 
> I _really_ don't care about your personal opinion on individual trans people, but choosing to misgender someone just because you personally don't like them basically tells everyone who is trans "if you don't act the way I want you to you can kiss your pronouns privilege goodbye!" which makes you a total jerk! And wow, a "triggered" joke! Never heard that one before! Making jokes out of mental illnesses and the people that suffer from them is so hilarious! Such an original and clever sense of humor you got there! A+!



Pipe down there, SJW. You're gonna get this thread locked and ruin this thread for everyone. The admins' favourite hobbies are locking threads.

I hate to rain on your parade and get serious, but as someone who is an intense supporter of equal and LGBT rights, ending violence and hatred against homosexual and trans people, more emphasis on mental health being treated just as serious as physical health problems and the right for everyone to be able to get married and show public displays of affection to their partners without being seen as revolting alienesque beings, _you_ are the epitome of why people don't take us seriously. I seriously hope you consider the way you compose yourself here, as you risk ruining other people's _lives_ because of your attitude.

Nothing is changing because of negative, hateful attitudes like yours. Good day.


----------



## seliph

People who get pissy at lgbt people for rightfully getting upset at things are icky


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> People who get pissy at lgbt people for rightfully getting upset at things are icky



Self-righteousness is a poor justification for throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## Nightmares

EXO-L's are the worst fandom tbh
ARMYs probably come second but idk

The only reason they're so ****ty is because they're threatened by each other lmao


----------



## seliph

Funny u mention that when you refuse to call people by their preferred pronouns just because they were uwu so mean to you but anyways...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> Funny u mention that when you refuse to call people by their preferred pronouns just because they were uwu so mean to you but anyways...



Are you able to demonstrate me ever actually doing this? I'll give you 100 TBT if you can.


----------



## seliph

Didn't you just admit to doing it? Or did I read you wrong

Edit: this


> Again, I have no issue with calling people whatever they prefer to be called by. I draw the line between being asked nicely and having someone demand I do so, lest they treat me as if I just --- and killed their entire family. The former is a reasonable request, the latter is an overreaction and solves nothing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

forestyne said:


> The admins' favourite hobbies are locking threads.



Not necessarily. They actually don't enjoy doing this. They do it for serious reasons. I know they have been doing it a lot recently, but that's because of how the community has behaved. I honestly have to blame Donald Trump and the media for stirring up the controversy on this site, but the ones involved in the arguments are guilty too.

I remember that two years ago, people used to argue over other members and virtual items (such as collectibles and ACNL villagers). Now it's on politics.


----------



## nostalgibra

Ok but personal reasons for not using someone's preferred pronouns aside - it costs 0 dollars to be nice?? Why is it such a big deal to do something that requires no effort to make someone feel comfortable?


----------



## hamster

nostalgibra said:


> Ok but personal reasons for not using someone's preferred pronouns aside - it costs 0 dollars to be nice?? Why is it such a big deal to do something that requires no effort to make someone feel comfortable?



I'm happy to call them whatever they want *only* if they're nice about it. They don't have more rights than me. I'm not going to bow down to them and apologise if I don't get their pronoun right.
People expect so much, not everyone is going to agree with you with this pronoun thing and you have to deal with it. In most cases it's not even a mental issue it's just people trying really hard to be different from society and they act like they're higher than everyone else.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> Didn't you just admit to doing it? Or did I read you wrong



I'm actually talking about my interactions with you, taeske (SP? now goes as eun), and that other SJW in the old MLP thread. You know, the one that doesn't exist in your mind. If you recall I did in fact correct myself when pointed out that eun is a transman, didn't save me from your wrath though.  As I said, I'm more inclined to **** with people if they're treating me as if I murdered their family. What I've been describing in this thread should feel awfully familiar to you.


----------



## forestyne

gyro said:


> People who get pissy at lgbt people for rightfully getting upset at things are icky



Not sure if you're meaning me, as a bisexual person myself, or somebody else, but it doesn't hurt to word things nicely. Screaming that "men are cancerous to society" and that "there are billions of genders" makes the LGBT community look bad, especially when they're throwing tantrums.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Ghost Soda said:


> Congrats and good job on outing yourself as a gigantic toolbag!



Hey, you like, can't say that? At all. I really don't care if someone disagrees with me on personal views, things like that. Everybody else has been calmer but that's kinda an attack. Please calm yourself because you're making the people you represent look worse.
Edit: not that trans people are bad, just don't make it seem that way, thanks.


----------



## AccfSally

Rowlet is overrated!
No really..


----------



## Chris

Let's calm things down in here. If someone has a different view point to you that is no reason to then attack them - especially in a thread meant for voicing _unpopular opinions_! People understand when they post their opinion in a thread like this that they shouldn't then be attacked for it even if others disagree. Agree to disagree and move on please, thank you.


----------



## forestyne

One of the rules of this thread was "don't reply to other people's opinions if it'd cause an argument" or something like that, so.

I don't like caramel apples.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

forestyne said:


> Nothing is changing because of negative, hateful attitudes like yours. Good day.





Ashvenn said:


> Please calm yourself because you're making the people you represent look worse.



My biggest criticism of SJWs is how they're seemingly incapable of realizing how this ensures they never actually change or improve anything, instead choosing wallow in their self-righteous rage. I guess if you can't be happy everyone else has to be miserable? 



forestyne said:


> One of the rules of this thread was "don't reply to other people's opinions if it'd cause an argument" or something like that, so.
> 
> I don't like caramel apples.



WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT CARAMEL APPLES YOU LITTLE ****?!?!/ (I kid )


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> Let's calm things down in here. If someone has a different view point to you that is no reason to then attack them - especially in a thread meant for voicing _unpopular opinions_! People understand when they post their opinion in a thread like this that they shouldn't then be attacked for it even if others disagree. Agree to disagree and move on please, thank you.



Thank you. I don't wanna see popular threads get locked like controversial threads have.

I don't have an unpopular opinion to think of at the top of my head, but I can say this as an opinion (popular or not). The coolest members of this site are all current staff members.


----------



## Chris

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you. I don't wanna see popular threads get locked like controversial threads have.
> 
> I don't have an unpopular opinion to think of at the top of my head, but I can say this as an opinion (popular or not). The coolest members of this site are all current staff members.



I disagree. Jav is the King of Cool IMO.



I don't like pie. Any type of pie. I'm not a picky eater but the taste of pie is just gross to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tina said:


> I disagree. Jav is the King of Cool IMO.



That honor goes to Jake. I hope he knows what I said.


----------



## deSPIRIA

lostineverfreeforest said:


> My biggest criticism of SJWs is how they're seemingly incapable of realizing how this ensures they never actually change or improve anything, instead choosing wallow in their self-righteous rage instead. I guess if you can't be happy everyone else has to be miserable?


I've always had a mentality of people having different views on subjects like this as a "it's alright, they can do what they want, as long as it doesn't promote violence or if they don't attack others. It makes the world interesting, really." Same with "anti-SJWs", apart from that most of the time anti-SJWs are calm and intelligent and aren't Neo-Nazis. Not really an opinion, it's just fact. A lot of people from the LGBT community are really chill too.
And with that I'll stop posting about this matter


----------



## seliph

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I'm actually talking about my interactions with you, taeske (SP? now goes as eun), and that other SJW in the old MLP thread. You know, the one that doesn't exist in your mind. If you recall I did in fact correct myself when pointed out that eun is a transman, didn't save me from your wrath though.  As I said, I'm more inclined to **** with people if they're treating me as if I murdered their family. What I've been describing in this thread should feel awfully familiar to you.



i literally don't remember this thread you keep bringing up nor who the other "SJW" is but ok if you insist on being vague and not getting over it then w/e



forestyne said:


> Not sure if you're meaning me, as a bisexual person myself, or somebody else, but it doesn't hurt to word things nicely. Screaming that "men are cancerous to society" and that "there are billions of genders" makes the LGBT community look bad, especially when they're throwing tantrums.



wasn't really referring to you (was more of a general statement tbh) but isn't the "men suck blah blah" more of a TERFy thing than an LGBT thing?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> i literally don't remember this thread you keep bringing up nor who the other "SJW" is but ok if you insist on being vague and not getting over it then w/e



Yeah, this is what you said in the last thread I confronted you in too. Psych 101 is suddenly coming back to me, denial much?

"Denial is the refusal to accept reality or fact, acting as if a painful event, thought or feeling did not exist. It is considered one of the most primitive of the defense mechanisms because it is characteristic of early childhood development."

You can read all about it here. I can simply link the thread in question for your (and everyone else's) viewing pleasure if you'd like me to jog your memory, everything still stands as it was originally in that thread. What are you gonna tell me next, you _weren't_ blatantly dogpiling people with eun? Yeah, and I bet my _very_ public denouncement of SJWs had absolutely nothing to do with either of them immediately leaving Brewster's and as a result breaking up said dogpile.  To those who aren't in the know, it was as fun as it sounds.

You know, I'd respect you a lot more if you just manned up and admitted that no matter how hard you try you really can't justify your behavior or disposition in that thread. The vilification, bullying,  and shameless hypocrisy embodies everything that's wrong with SJWs and the movement.


----------



## seliph

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Yeah, this is what you said in the last thread I confronted you in too. Psych 101 is suddenly coming back to me, denial much?
> 
> "Denial is the refusal to accept reality or fact, acting as if a painful event, thought or feeling did not exist. It is considered one of the most primitive of the defense mechanisms because it is characteristic of early childhood development."
> 
> You can read all about it here. I can simply link the thread in question for your (and everyone else's) viewing pleasure if you'd like me to jog your memory, everything still stands as it was originally in that thread. What are you gonna tell me next, you _weren't_ blatantly dogpiling people with eun? Yeah, and I bet my _very_ public denouncement of SJWs had absolutely nothing to do with either of them immediately leaving Brewster's and as a result breaking up said dogpile.  To those who aren't in the know, it was as fun as it sounds.
> 
> You know, I'd respect you a lot more if you just manned up and admitted that no matter how hard you try you really can't justify your behavior or disposition in that thread.



Yeah I did say it last time because I still don't remember lmao. That isn't denying anything it's literally just telling you that I don't remember this supposed thread. If you wanna link it go right ahead but I'm guessing it's some crap that happened in the ****posty days like over a year ago which you should probably get over by now

Anyways unpopular opinion blue eyes are overrated and I don't like chicken in wing form


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> Anyways unpopular opinion blue eyes are overrated and I don't like chicken in wing form



I prefer chicken thighs if this is about fried chicken. If it's not fried chicken, then any chicken is fine as long as it's boneless.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> Yeah I did say it last time because I still don't remember lmao. That isn't denying anything it's literally just telling you that I don't remember this supposed thread. If you wanna link it go right ahead but I'm guessing it's some crap that happened in the ****posty days like over a year ago which you should probably get over by now



All I really want is for you to acknowledge how ****ty you were in said thread. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy taking pot-shots when the opportunity arises for a giggle but it'd be easier for the both of us if you bothered to owe up to it.  Your call, you know how win my heart. <3


----------



## seliph

Apple2012 said:


> I prefer chicken thighs if this is about fried chicken. If it's not fried chicken, then any chicken is fine as long as it's boneless.



It's about any chicken. I just don't like eating wings it's too much effort and it's (usually) messy

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> All I really want is for you to acknowledge how ****ty you were in said thread. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy taking pot-shots when the opportunity arises for a giggle but it'd be easier for the both of us if you bothered to owe up to it.  Your call, you know how win my heart. <3



I can't acknowledge anything in the thread because for the 10th time I don't remember it, lordt


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> I can't acknowledge anything in the thread because for the 10th time I don't remember it, lordt








</3


----------



## seliph

lostineverfreeforest said:


> </3



out of all ur posts this is probably the only one i would ever like but thankfully tbt glitching out saved me from having to do that


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

gyro said:


> out of all ur posts this is probably the only one i would ever like but thankfully tbt glitching out saved me from having to do that



But se-se-senpai 

(and yeah, I think the forum is still recovering from a crash)


----------



## seliph

unpopular opinion tbt was better when the shop disappeared for like 10 minutes


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

UNPOPULAR OPINION: Collectibles go for way too much TBT, you need to poopsock the trade boards and sell sell sell to ever hope to afford a desirable one. Wait, that's not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Stepheroo

Unpopular opinion: Strangers that call out to dogs being walked by their owner or whistle at them/try to pet them without asking are the scum of society and, should that dog not be friendly with strangers and end up nipping them, the dog would still be the one at fault and could even possibly end up being put down. So I wish those sorts of people would disappear off the face of this earth.

Click your tongue and call over my dog. I dare you. She may not bite, but I will. LETS FIGHT!


----------



## Bowie

(I audibly yelled "SLAY!" while reading these last few pages. I'm tired.)

Anyway, unpopular opinion: _Twilight Princess_ is the greatest game in the whole _Zelda_ series.


----------



## Stepheroo

Bowie said:


> (I audibly yelled "SLAY!" while reading these last few pages. I'm tired.)
> 
> Anyway, unpopular opinion: _Twilight Princess_ is the greatest game in the whole _Zelda_ series.



I love Twilight Princess and people hate on it for, what seems to me, no reason.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

-I think ACCF was acutally good , atleast on internet connection compared to ACWW
-I actually like this starter:


Spoiler: UWU!


----------



## Bunnilla

Sonic 06' was an okay Sonic game
COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Taiko said:


> -I think ACCF was acutally good , atleast on internet connection compared to ACWW
> -I actually like this starter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UWU!



He kinda looks like Ganon in monster form, except less menacing. Incineroar looks like Tony the Tiger.

It's odd that Pokemon species look like non-Pokemon characters outside the Pokemon franchise (besides Tony the Tiger and Ganon).


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Bunnilla said:


> Sonic 06' was an okay Sonic game
> COME AT ME BRO



Atleast you didn't said Sonic Boom was an awesome game



Apple2012 said:


> He kinda looks like Ganon in monster form, except less menacing. Incineroar looks like Tony the Tiger.
> 
> It's odd that Pokemon species look like non-Pokemon characters outside the Pokemon franchise (besides Tony the Tiger and Ganon).



Eh , i still love Incineroar even if he looks like Tony the Tiger 

As for emboar..._eh , whatever_


----------



## Red Cat

Stepheroo said:


> Unpopular opinion: Strangers that call out to dogs being walked by their owner or whistle at them/try to pet them without asking are the scum of society and, should that dog not be friendly with strangers and end up nipping them, the dog would still be the one at fault and could even possibly end up being put down. So I wish those sorts of people would disappear off the face of this earth.
> 
> Click your tongue and call over my dog. I dare you. She may not bite, but I will. LETS FIGHT!



Cats don't have that problem which is reason number 18,274 why they are the superior pet.



Stepheroo said:


> I love Twilight Princess and people hate on it for, what seems to me, no reason.



I think Twilight Princess is better than OoT, but OoT was a better game for its time than TP. OoT was seen as revolutionary while TP is more or less another Zelda game.


----------



## SockHead

butts.. u gotta lovem!


----------



## King Dorado

SockHead said:


> butts.. u gotta lovem!



most people DO love butts.  this thread is only for _un_popular opinions.


----------



## SockHead

King Dad said:


> most people DO love butts.  this thread is only for _un_popular opinions.



ok so umm... i love umm death


----------



## Flare

Sonic 06 is a good game. 
Moon is better than Sun and always will be.
XY is a mess and Shauna made me horny.


----------



## forestyne

gyro said:


> i literally don't remember this thread you keep bringing up nor who the other "SJW" is but ok if you insist on being vague and not getting over it then w/e
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't really referring to you (was more of a general statement tbh) but isn't the "men suck blah blah" more of a TERFy thing than an LGBT thing?



Well, yea. But often a lot of the same people (not a lot and definitely not everybody, but the main people you see nowadays) who claim to be "feminists" and want equal rights for the LGBT community are seen as man-haters. That isn't what feminism actually _is_ and it taints the reputation of people who are feminists and believe in equal rights for everybody, including men. If anything, there needs to be _more_ emphasis on men's mental health as they carry the leading statistic globally for deaths caused by suicide and self-injury. I can also see how Trump won the election.

Anyway, another unpopular opinion. Cats actually aren't bastards. (Annoying, yes, but evil, no)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I enjoyed Sonic Colours. Or whatever the hell it was called. Bite me.


----------



## visibleghost

ppl should let suicidal ppl die


----------



## forestyne

^ heck wtf

I don't watch EastEnders, Corrie, Emmerdale or Hollyoaks.


----------



## visibleghost

forestyne said:


> ^ heck wtf
> 
> I don't watch EastEnders, Corrie, Emmerdale or Hollyoaks.



it's called unpopular 4 a reason kiddo


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> He kinda looks like Ganon in monster form, except less menacing. Incineroar looks like Tony the Tiger.
> 
> It's odd that Pokemon species look like non-Pokemon characters outside the Pokemon franchise (besides Tony the Tiger and Ganon).



I instantly thought of Tony the tiger when I saw Incineroar xDDD


----------



## forestyne

visibleghost said:


> it's called unpopular 4 a reason kiddo



welp. ok squirt, stop trying to pick a fight lmao it's literally strikethrough in case you can't read tho. don't get your panties in a twist. you're clearly a ray of sunshine and the sharpest tool in the shed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't like vanilla ice cream or Oreo's. They're just yucky like heck ???


----------



## Stepheroo

Red Cat said:


> Cats don't have that problem which is reason number 18,274 why they are the superior pet.
> 
> I think Twilight Princess is better than OoT, but OoT was a better game for its time than TP. OoT was seen as revolutionary while TP is more or less another Zelda game.



The problem doesn't reflect badly on dogs, but on people so INVALID reassessment. Honestly though, I've never understood the dog vs. cat debate because like they are two completely different animals and can't totally be compared? Also I love so many types of animals and for someone to hate a dog or cat always made my heart sad.

And yeah, while TP wasn't "revolutionary" I guess, it was still really good and I thought the gameplay and story were good and made it an overall rad game to play. I've met so many people that are like "IF YOU LIKE TP, THEN YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW THE ZELDA FRANCHISE ANYMORE" and I'm sitting here, twiddling my thumbs, like "wot?"


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I actually really enjoyed Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pokemon sun and moon were pretty bad
i'll probably forget about everything important that happened in a few years


----------



## JellyDitto

sun and moon was the best pokemon game


----------



## Alolan_Apples

JellyDitto said:


> sun and moon was the best pokemon game



I agree to that. Previous games don't have Z-crystals, Pok? Ride, or Ultra Beasts (all of which Sun and Moon did right).


----------



## visibleghost

forestyne said:


> welp. ok squirt, stop trying to pick a fight lmao it's literally strikethrough in case you can't read tho. don't get your panties in a twist. you're clearly a ray of sunshine and the sharpest tool in the shed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't like vanilla ice cream or Oreo's. They're just yucky like heck ???



im not trying to pick a fight i just think it was unnecessary or a bit aggressive to comment "wtf" in a thread where the opinions are kinda supposed to make others go wtf or disagree......, like...,  idk if youre reading into my post too much or ?? but theres no reason to insult me or jump to conclusions. idk.
anyways it wasnt my intention to offend u with my comment and i didnt rly think what u wrote was that bad i just thought it was a weird reaction. but i gotta say that what u wrote now was even weirder and idk how i feel about this .

o i forgot u cant read the strikethru text ): my bad


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Has anyone else gotten bored of Pok?mon? It's pretty much the same formula for over a decade and it's not as if it was super innovative in the first place...it's a glorified rock, papers, scissors game. Not to say it isn't fun, just stale. I'll always appreciate the nostalgia I have for the older games and anime though.


----------



## Waluigi

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Has anyone else gotten bored of Pok?mon? It's pretty much the same formula for over a decade and it's not as if it was super innovative in the first place...it's a glorified rock, papers, scissors game. Not to say it isn't fun, just stale. I'll always appreciate the nostalgia I have for the older games and anime though.



Sort of, for me anyway. I feel like although the games are good, and Sun/Moon did try to change the formula, it still feels a bit stale.



visibleghost said:


> ppl should let suicidal ppl die



cant tell if you're trying to be edgy or just... idk actually letting suicidal people die is just disgusting


----------



## visibleghost

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Has anyone else gotten bored of Pok?mon? It's pretty much the same formula for over a decade and it's not as if it was super innovative in the first place...it's a glorified rock, papers, scissors game. Not to say it isn't fun, just stale. I'll always appreciate the nostalgia I have for the older games and anime though.



ya i agree i dont rly see the point (for me at least) in buying the new games  bc they are so similar to the older ones ..!!



Waluigi said:


> cant tell if you're trying to be edgy or just... idk actually letting suicidal people die is just disgusting



not rly trying  to be edgy and ikr it's awful and nothing that should be encouraged and of course you should save lives and try to stop suicidal people because they are ill and can get better and life is worth living and with the right treatment it gets better and no one should give up on suicidal people and every suicide is a tragedy and all that . i know and i agree. but when it gets to the point when youre held alive for no reason and nothing works and it's like you cant do anything to stop whatever youre going thru except for dying but you arent allowed to die so you have to suffer way worse than suicide because it is "better" according to everyone around u. it's  pretty easy to get angry at people and wish they would just let u die already when that happens . i dont mean that all suicidal people should just kill themselves but i am so sick of the way mental health prfessionals work with suicide and all that. idk how to actually make it better in a good and realistic way but neither do they so?? just let me die already lmao thats how i feel. ik it sounds like i talked abt people in general but thats not rly what i meant, sorry if anyone thought i wanted all mentally ill people to die


----------



## Waluigi

visibleghost said:


> ya i agree i dont rly see the point (for me at least) in buying the new games  bc they are so similar to the older ones ..!!
> 
> 
> 
> not rly trying  to be edgy and ikr it's awful and nothing that should be encouraged and of course you should save lives and try to stop suicidal people because they are ill and can get better and life is worth living and with the right treatment it gets better and no one should give up on suicidal people and every suicide is a tragedy and all that . i know and i agree. but when it gets to the point when youre held alive for no reason and nothing works and it's like you cant do anything to stop whatever youre going thru except for dying but you arent allowed to die so you have to suffer way worse than suicide because it is "better" according to everyone around u. it's  pretty easy to get angry at people and wish they would just let u die already when that happens . i dont mean that all suicidal people should just kill themselves but i am so sick of the way mental health prfessionals work with suicide and all that. idk how to actually make it better in a good and realistic way but neither do they so?? just let me die already lmao thats how i feel. ik it sounds like i talked abt people in general but thats not rly what i meant, sorry if anyone thought i wanted all mentally ill people to die



There's always a reason to go on. If you feel suicidal, seek help until you feel better. Suicide should only be an option where you're dying of some incurable disease and existing hurts. You might think existance hurts, but suicide is never a solution. Never.


----------



## Bowie

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Has anyone else gotten bored of Pok?mon? It's pretty much the same formula for over a decade and it's not as if it was super innovative in the first place...it's a glorified rock, papers, scissors game. Not to say it isn't fun, just stale. I'll always appreciate the nostalgia I have for the older games and anime though.



This. So much this. I've been saying this for years and most people just tell me I'm not seeing the big picture.

I _love Pok?mon_, but I don't understand why they have to keep making new ones, like, every other year. They're exactly the same, with one or two new features, and it's so repetitive now. You know what to expect. New starter, new enemy trying to take over the world, legendary Pok?mon is gonna kill everybody if you don't conveniently show up and capture it, etc.

The only big change in recent years has been the graphics. Visually, it's a different game every time, but that's it. I don't understand why they can't just update it with new content. That's what I'd do if I was in charge. Update the game with new events and missions and areas. Saves you the time and money developing a whole new game which could easily coincide with the previous.


----------



## Radda

I want to be a kid again :O


----------



## visibleghost

Waluigi said:


> There's always a reason to go on. If you feel suicidal, seek help until you feel better. Suicide should only be an option where you're dying of some incurable disease and existing hurts. You might think existance hurts, but suicide is never a solution. Never.



thank u i know u mean well but !!
my unpopular opinion is that i disagree i guess
i wouldnt tell suicidal ppl that i think theres no point if they came to me or something but /: i dont see how living always is the better choice than dying


----------



## Mellyjan3

I hate ketchup, I think it smells like pickles and i hate pickles lol.
I don't believe in drinking milk from animals cause I think of it like us breastfeeding from them and it grosses me out and makes me feel terrible for the animal at the same time.
I like the smell when they drill into your teeth at the dentist (gross, i know, don't judge me lol), the smell of gasoline when its being pumped, and matches


----------



## moonford

K-Pop makes me what to rip my ears off and eat them. 
Heh heh


----------



## Corrie

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Has anyone else gotten bored of Pok?mon? It's pretty much the same formula for over a decade and it's not as if it was super innovative in the first place...it's a glorified rock, papers, scissors game. Not to say it isn't fun, just stale. I'll always appreciate the nostalgia I have for the older games and anime though.



Basically me. That's why I bailed and didn't purchase SunMo i know they tried to fix up the formula again but I already have my team of Pokemon. I don't wanna start over and try to catch them all, all over again. Just... No thanks. I'll keep to my AS and Pearl. I still need to play gen 2 but I can't bring myself to basically start over in order to do so. The thought just bores me.


----------



## nostalgibra

Related to Pokemon: I HATE the original Kanto starters. All three of them, and all of their evolutions. This opinion is even more sacrilegious because I was a kid when Pokemon first came out, so I should supposedly love them like every other genwunner. Nope, I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Lululand

Estelle does NOT give a good voice performance for Garnet. Her singing voice is divine of course, but she doesn't sound natural and believable at all when speaking normally through the lips of a cartoon character.


I frigging hate ugg boots. I think they're by far the ugliest kind of shoe ever invented and I'll never understand why they became a thing.


Decidueye should NOT have been a ghost type. I was so pumped when his first leaked artwork was confirmed as legit, because I was finally going to get another flying starter for the first time since frigging gen 1. Then the official trailer for the final starter evos came out and basically ruined my day XD
I still love Decidueye of course, best pokemon design in the series by far (I mean just look at his fabulous wing-bow come on that's effing genius), but dang it.


----------



## Corrie

Hunter boots are overpriced and ugly. Why are plain rubber boots being marketed as winter boots? I also hate the logo on the front of the boots. It's tacky to me. It blows me away that a company can charge hundreds of dollars for rubber boots and people buy them.


----------



## nintendofan85

Whiteflamingo said:


> K-Pop makes me what to rip my ears off and eat them.
> Heh heh



And modern American music is any better?


----------



## moonford

nintendofan85 said:


> And modern American music is any better?



It isn't. 

Taylor Swift who? Selena Gomez what? Justin Beiber my butt?


----------



## animalcrisscross

if by modern American music you mean pop/mainstream garbage then yeah i'd agree. but there's plenty of good music still being made here. just harder to find because most people like terrible music.


----------



## Squint

Nintendo and Bethesda will probably go bankrupt in the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Corrie

Squint said:


> Nintendo and Bethesda will probably go bankrupt in the next 10-20 years.



If Nintendo keeps up with their retardation, I'm sure they will tbh.


----------



## Red Cat

Bowie said:


> This. So much this. I've been saying this for years and most people just tell me I'm not seeing the big picture.
> 
> I _love Pok?mon_, but I don't understand why they have to keep making new ones, like, every other year. They're exactly the same, with one or two new features, and it's so repetitive now. You know what to expect. New starter, new enemy trying to take over the world, legendary Pok?mon is gonna kill everybody if you don't conveniently show up and capture it, etc.
> 
> The only big change in recent years has been the graphics. Visually, it's a different game every time, but that's it. I don't understand why they can't just update it with new content. That's what I'd do if I was in charge. Update the game with new events and missions and areas. Saves you the time and money developing a whole new game which could easily coincide with the previous.



Game Freak is gonna keep making Pokemon games until they don't sell anymore. It's economics 101. What easier way is there to make money than to repackage the same thing over and over again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> If Nintendo keeps up with their retardation, I'm sure they will tbh.



I'm kind of surprised they haven't gone under already. Between the failure of the Wii U and the emergence of mobile gaming, Nintendo doesn't have much margin for error left, and they're already doing some stupid stuff with the Switch.


----------



## Corrie

Red Cat said:


> Game Freak is gonna keep making Pokemon games until they don't sell anymore. It's economics 101. What easier way is there to make money than to repackage the same thing over and over again?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised they haven't gone under already. Between the failure of the Wii U and the emergence of mobile gaming, Nintendo doesn't have much margin for error left, and they're already doing some stupid stuff with the Switch.



I agree entirely. They're going to beat this franchise til it can't stand up anymore. In my opinion, they are trying to change up the game which I appreciate but they're kinda doing it wrong in some ways. 

In general though, I believe they are behind in rpg standards. They maybe should take some ideas from other rpg games or something. Something besides "oh cool, z moves! That's worth a whole other game!" That just won't continue to sell for long. At least one would assume.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> I'm kind of surprised they haven't gone under already. Between the failure of the Wii U and the emergence of mobile gaming, Nintendo doesn't have much margin for error left, and they're already doing some stupid stuff with the Switch.



God bless for the 3DS sales? 

You'd think that after the failure of the Wii U, Nintendo would pull up their socks but they haven't. I don't know if that's due to stupidity or their ego claiming that people will buy their stuff regardless. But they really need to make some big changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

On the subject to Nintendo, I was reading the Wii U boards on GameFAQs throughout the time I was absent from this site. As much as these users are pessimistic trolls, they are right. Nintendo has been doing a bad job since the days of the Wii U. A lot of their titles during the Wii U era had several criticisms. Other than Splatoon and Smash, pretty much every major Wii U title has some flaws that show how bad Nintendo has been doing.

Mario Party 10 - cheap amiibo cash grab.
AC amiibo Festival - cheap amiibo cash grab. Some even consider this to be the worst Wii U game of all time, possibly the worst game distributed by Nintendo since 1981.
Star Fox Zero - forced motion controls and use of the gamepad. Even Forbes mentioned that this was the final straw for the Wii U.
Mario Kart 8 - COINS! It was stupid using the coin as a power-up to make it more challenging. That's this game's biggest problem.
Super Mario 3D World - a step back from Super Mario Galaxy.
NSMB U - by this point, people were tired of the NSMB series
Super Mario Maker - criticized for its level deletion policies (including if the level wasn't popular enough).
Mario Tennis Ultra Smash - I know it didn't do too well, but I don't know why.
Paper Mario: Color Splash - Before the E3, people criticized this game for being too much like Sticker Star, the game people hated most in Paper Mario.

Not only that, but on the Wii U board, people complained about the lack of new Zelda games and the lack of Metroid games on the Wii U. As much as I don't like listening to pessimists, I actually understand the older Nintendo fanbase pretty well. Metroid fans appear to be the most neglected fanbase, Star Fox fans were let down the most, and Zelda fans are the rudest. Even Mario fans and Pokemon fans were let down. I don't get why people are critical of the Pokemon's formulas (and I don't get what a formula is when it comes to gaming in general). But I do understand why people don't like the newer Mario games.


----------



## Corrie

Apple2012 said:


> On the subject to Nintendo, I was reading the Wii U boards on GameFAQs throughout the time I was absent from this site. As much as these users are pessimistic trolls, they are right. Nintendo has been doing a bad job since the days of the Wii U. A lot of their titles during the Wii U era had several criticisms. Other than Splatoon and Smash, pretty much every major Wii U title has some flaws that show how bad Nintendo has been doing.
> 
> Mario Party 10 - cheap amiibo cash grab.
> AC amiibo Festival - cheap amiibo cash grab. Some even consider this to be the worst Wii U game of all time, possibly the worst game distributed by Nintendo since 1981.
> Star Fox Zero - forced motion controls and use of the gamepad. Even Forbes mentioned that this was the final straw for the Wii U.
> Mario Kart 8 - COINS! It was stupid using the coin as a power-up to make it more challenging. That's this game's biggest problem.
> Super Mario 3D World - a step back from Super Mario Galaxy.
> NSMB U - by this point, people were tired of the NSMB series
> Super Mario Maker - criticized for its level deletion policies (including if the level wasn't popular enough).
> Mario Tennis Ultra Smash - I know it didn't do too well, but I don't know why.
> Paper Mario: Color Splash - Before the E3, people criticized this game for being too much like Sticker Star, the game people hated most in Paper Mario.
> 
> Not only that, but on the Wii U board, people complained about the lack of new Zelda games and the lack of Metroid games on the Wii U. As much as I don't like listening to pessimists, I actually understand the older Nintendo fanbase pretty well. Metroid fans appear to be the most neglected fanbase, Star Fox fans were let down the most, and Zelda fans are the rudest. Even Mario fans and Pokemon fans were let down. I don't get why people are critical of the Pokemon's formulas (and I don't get what a formula is when it comes to gaming in general). But I do understand why people don't like the newer Mario games.



Nintendo is beginning to ignore its older fanbase. It looks like it anyway, considering how often they let the difficulty of their games drop in order to pander to younger/newer players. Which isn't totally bad but they really need to have an option to make the games harder. It isn't even me being older and better at games. The games HAVE gotten easier. At least include a difficulty option for players. Even in Story of Seasons they have seedling mode to make the game a little easier. They need to do that more often in my opinion. Otherwise they will alienate their older fans. And really, shouldn't they be targetting older fans since whatever is seen as 'cool' is usually what older kids play? When I was a kid, I looked up to older kids and if I saw them playing something, I'd automatically be interested. That happened to me with GTA and Spyro.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Nintendo is beginning to ignore its older fanbase. It looks like it anyway, considering how often they let the difficulty of their games drop in order to pander to younger/newer players. Which isn't totally bad but they really need to have an option to make the games harder. It isn't even me being older and better at games. The games HAVE gotten easier. At least include a difficulty option for players. Even in Story of Seasons they have seedling mode to make the game a little easier. They need to do that more often in my opinion. Otherwise they will alienate their older fans. And really, shouldn't they be targetting older fans since whatever is seen as 'cool' is usually what older kids play? When I was a kid, I looked up to older kids and if I saw them playing something, I'd automatically be interested. That happened to me with GTA and Spyro.



I definitely agree with this. It's not just Nintendo, but other game companies are doing it. People are acting like safe space children, even when it comes to difficulty of games. Notice how Super Mario Sunshine is the hardest 3D Mario game, and that is only the second one in line. Even I thought SMS was harder than the other 3D Mario games (I still do), and it's not hard for me anymore. But 3D World was easier than Galaxy, and Galaxy was easier than SM64. I also heard how easy MK8 is to the other Mario Karts. I kinda like it with the difficulty lower there, but some people find it very disappointing.


----------



## watercolorwish

everyone wants a new animal crossing game to come out but i would be happy for another year or two if they just did one huge update for new leaf with a whole bunch of new areas to explore/things to do/items to buy and unlock.

i can wait for animal crossing hd lol


----------



## Corrie

poyonomatopoeia said:


> everyone wants a new animal crossing game to come out but i would be happy for another year or two if they just did one huge update for new leaf with a whole bunch of new areas to explore/things to do/items to buy and unlock.
> 
> i can wait for animal crossing hd lol



Me too! I'm not done with New Leaf yet!! I want a new Animal Crossing game to come out years from now. Nowhere near now. Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I definitely agree with this. It's not just Nintendo, but other game companies are doing it. People are acting like safe space children, even when it comes to difficulty of games. Notice how Super Mario Sunshine is the hardest 3D Mario game, and that is only the second one in line. Even I thought SMS was harder than the other 3D Mario games (I still do), and it's not hard for me anymore. But 3D World was easier than Galaxy, and Galaxy was easier than SM64. I also heard how easy MK8 is to the other Mario Karts. I kinda like it with the difficulty lower there, but some people find it very disappointing.



And it isn't even like these games were meant for just little kids to begin with. They were always family games so please Nintendo, start acting like it. I feel like I'm answering math questions in a grade one's math book. It has gotten to that point sadly. 

I don't want the games to be too hard either but a challenge would be awesome.


----------



## KatRose

My unpopular opinion is that Beyonce is completely and utterly overrated and not particularly interesting at all. I just hate how people glorify her like she's some kind of goddess when I really just don't see it...


----------



## watercolorwish

Corrie said:


> Me too! I'm not done with New Leaf yet!! I want a new Animal Crossing game to come out years from now. Nowhere near now. Haha



I think a good year for the next game to release is sometime in 2018 preferably sometime in summer. New Leaf is just too good of a game to get rid of just yet


----------



## SockHead

visibleghost said:


> ppl should let suicidal ppl die



delete this opinion from your brain kiddo what if that was your mom or your dad or your sibling. you kind of suck if u think this


----------



## visibleghost

SockHead said:


> delete this opinion from your brain kiddo what if that was your mom or your dad or your sibling. you kind of suck if u think this



if it was my parent, sibling lr friend of course i would want them to get better. but just staying alive isnt the same as getting better and if there is no other way i dont want them to suffer more than they already have suffered. i think it is selfish to force other people to stay alive because you dont want to not have them in your life.


----------



## Nightmares

I think it depends whether you should let someone die tbh 

If it's something that can't be overcome, then you should let them make that choice for themselves 
Like I heard in the news about this guy who was paralysed and ****, but the court wouldn't let him die ;;


----------



## moonford

visibleghost said:


> ppl should let suicidal ppl die



....So people should let me die because I'm suicidal? I think about it *a lot* and truly want to die sometimes but then I realise I don't and I need someone to help me, I don't need someone to let it happen because there's no going back. Its startling that people think this way because suicidal people need help not encouragement or neglect, I don't care if it's your opinion because what you said is really messed up. =/

If the person is physically suffering and doesn't have much time left then I believe in assisted suicide (only if the person who is suffering will be ready for it), but your comment didn't mention them specifically, you mentioned suicidal people in general which again is messed up.

Unpopular opinion: I think that Marvel > DC.


----------



## Stepheroo

I totally agree with the "no new Animal Crossing game for awhile opinion." JUST GIVE ME UPDATES NINTY. ITS ONE OF THE FEW GAMES I STILL ENJOY FROM YOUR (in my mind) CRUMBLING COMPANY.



visibleghost said:


> ppl should let suicidal ppl die



I used to be severely depressed and I wanted to die so bad. I wanted someone to just let me die. If the world had your mindset and just "let suicidal people die" when they wanted to, I wouldn't be in this world with my loving family, meeting new people and going to college. While I still have flares of depression, she things got better for me. The wanting to die and wanting someone to let you die mindset is the mental illness talking, not the individual.

You never know if things can get better. And letting someone kill themself or performing assisted suicide on those with mental illness just cuts of the chance for things ever getting better for them. This way of thinking makes me so upset, because, had your way been the accepted train of thought, I'd be dead right now and I would have died being "that girl with depression who asked to die."

Don't give the mental illness the tools to win when there are definitely ways out, even though those ways are different for everyone.


----------



## Nightmares

Whiteflamingo said:


> ....So people should let me die because I'm suicidal? I think about it *a lot* and truly want to die sometimes but then I realise I don't and I need someone to help me, I don't need someone to let it happen because there's no going back. Its startling that people think this way because suicidal people need help not encouragement or neglect, I don't care if it's your opinion because what you said is really messed up. =/
> 
> If the person is physically suffering and doesn't have much time left then I believe in assisted suicide (only if the person who is suffering will be ready for it), but your comment didn't mention them specifically, you mentioned suicidal people in general which again is messed up.
> 
> Unpopular opinion: I think that Marvel > DC.



I don't think that's an unpopular opinion lmao, Marvel is definitely better


----------



## hamster

i only agree with the suicide thing if you seriously can't overcome something. like being paralysed or being in *a lot* of pain
i don't think it's the answer and there are places like switzerland i think where they allow you to die if you want to.
you're most likely to overcome depression since there's a lot of people that offer help, and with mental illnesses they can be awful but i still don't believe you should commit suicide
once you're dead, you're dead. there's no going back.


----------



## moonford

Nightmares said:


> I don't think that's an unpopular opinion lmao, Marvel is definitely better



Okay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> I don't think that's an unpopular opinion lmao, Marvel is definitely better



I'm actually getting tired of the superhero movies. We seen too many of them come out this entire decade. They were good a long time ago, but the trend is getting old.


----------



## Waluigi

Nightmares said:


> I don't think that's an unpopular opinion lmao, Marvel is definitely better



DC are awful, horrible at making movies, at least recently. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman are some of the worst movies ive ever seen.

But yeah, superhero movies in general need to stop. They've gone on for too long and they're all the same, so boring and just a sequel hook for the next movie featuring a hero nobody knows/cares about (Doctor strange? Aquaman? who the hell wants movies based on these guys? Doctor strange was so painfully average it hurt and Aquaman will suck. Calling it now.)


----------



## Nightmares

Waluigi said:


> DC are awful, horrible at making movies, at least recently. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman are some of the worst movies ive ever seen.



Tbh Marvel can still be **** at times, but I'm much rather watch the Avengers over BvS haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually getting tired of the superhero movies. We seen too many of them come out this entire decade. They were good a long time ago, but the trend is getting old.



Ehh idk 
I don't mind as long as they're good lmao


I'm super excited about Logan though... it kinda feels like The Last of Us? I can't wait hsnsnnsns


----------



## moonford

Waluigi said:


> DC are awful, horrible at making movies, at least recently. Suicide Squad and Batman V Superman are some of the worst movies ive ever seen.
> 
> But yeah, superhero movies in general need to stop. They've gone on for too long and they're all the same, so boring and just a sequel hook for the next movie featuring a hero nobody knows/cares about (Doctor strange? Aquaman? who the hell wants movies based on these guys? Doctor strange was so painfully average it hurt and Aquaman will suck. Calling it now.)



I wanted a film based on Aquaman and many others did.


----------



## Waluigi

Whiteflamingo said:


> I wanted a film based on Aquaman and many others did.



Really? Everyone I know makes fun of aquaman as the most famous "useless superhero". He's probably the most boring superhero ever made (at least of the boring heroes that people recognize, ignoring ones nobody remembers). I can guarantee it now, considering DC's track record, the movie will be awful. Bottom of the barrel awful.


----------



## Corrie

I don't know what is worse. Having superhero movies based off superheroes we don't know or having yet another Spiderman movie.


----------



## SockHead

visibleghost said:


> if it was my parent, sibling lr friend of course i would want them to get better. but just staying alive isnt the same as getting better and if there is no other way i dont want them to suffer more than they already have suffered. i think it is selfish to force other people to stay alive because you dont want to not have them in your life.



If you can make someone who is suicidal laugh or smile, they're already on the path to getting better. You take baby steps, it doesn't just fix itself overnight. You will have good days and you will have bad days. Brace for the bad and embrace the good.

and being selfish? i think you got that mixed up


----------



## moonford

Waluigi said:


> Really? Everyone I know makes fun of aquaman as the most famous "useless superhero". He's probably the most boring superhero ever made (at least of the boring heroes that people recognize, ignoring ones nobody remembers). I can guarantee it now, considering DC's track record, the movie will be awful. Bottom of the barrel awful.



I wanted a film based on him because it would've been cool to see a really serious and dark side to Aquaman, his kid died at the hands of Black Manta and that's really sad and can make him into a character whose dark and filled with hatred as oppose to the " haha look at the guy who plays with fish, how pathetic". I happen to like the Aquaman's powers and characteristics, mostly because I love water and sea life. He's the underdog of the DC Justice League and I hope his film is great, BvS was terrible and I hope Wonder woman will be good too!


----------



## Waluigi

Whiteflamingo said:


> I wanted a film based on him because it would've been cool to see a really serious and dark side to Aquaman, his kid died at the hands of Black Manta and that's really sad and can make him into a character whose dark and filled with hatred as oppose to the " haha look at the guy who plays with fish, how pathetic". I happen to like the characters powers and characteristics, mostly because I love water and sea life.



Because we need another "oh so dark and edgy" superhero


----------



## moonford

Waluigi said:


> Because we need another "oh so dark and edgy" superhero



There's no plot indicating that he's happy or fun, so you can't really make the character into something he's not and his storylines are usually sad and end with him being "dark and edgy", his hand was chopped off and he lost his child for gods sake.


----------



## Waluigi

Whiteflamingo said:


> There's no plot indicating that he's happy or fun, so you can't really make the character into something he's not and his storylines are usually sad and end with him being "dark and edgy", his hand was chopped off and he lost his child for gods sake.



While yes, that's sad it still doesnt change the fact DC are awful at making dark characters. They struck gold with batman in the dark knight (although maybe just a little too far) but after trying it with superman and creating Man of Steel (one of the worst movies ever made) I don't think making aquaman dark will work. If anything, people will just make him into more of a joke, like some edgy kid trying to fit in.


----------



## moonford

Waluigi said:


> While yes, that's sad it still doesnt change the fact DC are awful at making dark characters. They struck gold with batman in the dark knight (although maybe just a little too far) but after trying it with superman and creating Man of Steel (one of the worst movies ever made) I don't think making aquaman dark will work. If anything, people will just make him into more of a joke, like some edgy kid trying to fit in.



I'm not for a minute denying that Man of Steel was terrible or their delivery of the character was because it definitely was, worst thing I think I've seen from DC. 
The Dark Knight is the best DC film trilogy and the representation of Batman was great, I understand your position on "the edgy characters" and why you don't want Aquaman to be the same way , I agree (it probably won't work) but its the only direction they can go, it sucks but it is what it is. =/


----------



## Stepheroo

I love Aquaman and he's my best friend. At least there's no movie about Matter-Eater Lad.


----------



## Trundle

I think America is a terrible country and needs total reform. Screw your constitution and whackjob politics. Your politicians are (generalization warning) bought out and your two-party bickering will never get anywhere. It's always so back and forth. You hate the opposite party's leaders for the purpose of having someone to hate. Your debates are just verbal assaults and have no substance. Your nation needs better education. If I somehow had the power to wipe it from existence, I would.


----------



## Corrie

Apple2013 said:


> I think America is a terrible country and needs total reform. Screw your constitution and whackjob politics. Your politicians are (generalization warning) bought out and your two-party bickering will never get anywhere. It's always so back and forth. You hate the opposite party's leaders for the purpose of having someone to hate. Your debates are just verbal assaults and have no substance. Your nation needs better education. If I somehow had the power to wipe it from existence, I would.



Tbh America causes a lot of problems in the world because they can't seem to keep their nose out of other countries.


----------



## moonford

Star Wars and Star Trek are terrible, they make me cringe. 

I don't like celebrating birthday parties because I don't feel comfortable or enjoy being surrounded and patronized which is always part of a birthday party for me anyway.

The USA is huge failure of a country as of late, you have a dumb President and you stick your snout into other countries business which is annoying. Your influence on other countries is worrying and dangerous, if you make one slip up other countries will be harmed too, not just you.


----------



## Dim

Family Guy needs to end already


----------



## Dim

Ganondorf is the best smash character


----------



## Stalfos

Apple2012 said:


> I'm actually getting tired of the superhero movies. We seen too many of them come out this entire decade. They were good a long time ago, but the trend is getting old.



They should just put a full stop on that ****. Superheroes haven't been remotely interresting since the days of Adam West and Burt Ward.


----------



## brownboy102

forestyne said:


> I THINK HYRULE WARRIOR LEGENDS ZELDA LOOKS RLLY TRASHY, LIKE IDEK WHAT's GOING oN. I also only liked Impa's character design in the demo (haha 2broke2buy). I ALSO THOUGHT JAPANESE ZELDA IN BOTW WAS TOO OVER THE TOP BUT ENGLISH ZELDA DIDN'T SHOW ENOUGH EMOTION WHEN CRYING??? If anything the Latin American Zelda was the best.



I liked the English cry best. It wasn't super overwhelming.
Latin American had the best voiceovers overall though


----------



## Chris

I already came in once and formally ended this argument. I've deleted subsequent posts. This is your last chance to keep this thread before it is closed. 

Anyone who deliberately tries to re-start the argument a third time, or is clearly out to get the thread closed, will be banned.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Tina said:


> I already came in once and formally ended this argument. I've deleted subsequent posts. This is your last chance to keep this thread before it is closed.
> 
> Anyone who deliberately tries to re-start the argument a third time, or is clearly out to get the thread closed, will be banned.



Thanks for reining it in, I was ready for it to be over a day ago. 

Edit: And so this stays somewhat on-topic, I enjoy Marvel movies but they very clearly follow a strict formula. You see one or two you've seen them all, with the exception of Deadpool which does its own thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stalfos said:


> They should just put a full stop on that ****. Superheroes haven't been remotely interresting since the days of Adam West and Burt Ward.



On the StarFall Press, I mentioned how the film successes has become an oligopoly rather than a pure competition. It's not just superhero movies, but also film adaptations of books, Disney, Pixar, Dreamworks, and franchise films. Some of these films are good, others are not. But Superhero films are overdone like zombie movies.


----------



## Stalfos

Apple2012 said:


> On the StarFall Press, I mentioned how the film successes has become an oligopoly rather than a pure competition. It's not just superhero movies, but also film adaptations of books, Disney, Pixar, Dreamworks, and franchise films. Some of these films are good, others are not. But Superhero films are overdone like zombie movies.



That's true.

Fun fact: A couple of years ago I predicted that dinosaurs would be the next big thing in movies. Boy was I dead wrong. Still thing they should do it (speaking of unpopular opinions).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stalfos said:


> That's true.
> 
> Fun fact: A couple of years ago I predicted that dinosaurs would be the next big thing in movies. Boy was I dead wrong. Still thing they should do it (speaking of unpopular opinions).



If you want to know what I don't like, it's both trends and bandwagons. I understand that some things are gonna get really popular and some things fail to hit the mark. I also understand that some things are gonna be popular for a short time, then stop. But I am annoyed by trends and bandwagoning. The zombie games and movies follow a trend. Superheroes follow a trend. There are stupid fashion trends each year or decade. The problem is that there are too much following a trend, and anything not following the same trend or at least any current trend are pretty rare. And bandwagoning, that is pretty stupid. In fact, bandwagon people aren't true fans or haters. They follow it for stupid reasons.


----------



## watercolorwish

my school makes you wear dresscode and it is awful at least for the boys. boys have to wear ties, belts, a dress shirt and dress pants that dont go past your ankles. while girls only need to wear a collar and can wear any kind of pants besides jeans, and turtle necks count as collars too! and you dont need to even wear a collar if you have a dress on. what the hell...they say its preparing us for the real world but i really really doubt we need to wear ties every day. its such a hassle in the morning to put all this on it sucks and your hair cant be past your ears either and since my hair grows super fast i have to waste time and get a haircut like every few weeks. you cant even loosen your tie during lunch... and we get one variety day a year so that ****ing sucksssssssssssssssssssss i hate this


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I agree to that. Previous games don't have Z-crystals, Pok? Ride, or Ultra Beasts (all of which Sun and Moon did right).



I like to stick with the classic pokemon stuff. You know, your charmander burns his opponent, the opponent faints. Simple as that.

That's why while everyone else is off playing Sun and Moon versions, I'm playing Red version on my GameBoy. xDD


----------



## moonford

Most religions are disgusting.

(Christianity, Hinduism, Judaism e.t.c)

If you feel like fighting me I won't reply, I'm allowed to have an opinion even if it's controversial and it's on my mind now so I will express how I feel, try your best to do something that will effect my thoughts. I guarantee that you will fail, so waste your time and be offended I don't care, good day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't really like the PC gaming community or the whole "PC Master Race" label.


----------



## hamster

Whiteflamingo said:


> Most religions are disgusting.
> 
> (Christianity, Hinduism, Judaism e.t.c)



i smell an argument ahead
my opinion: i don't like religion, but people have the right to believe in whatever they want. sometimes it helps, other times it makes things worse. religion is complex and a touchy subject and people who are muslim, christian, etc don't have to follow all the rules. some are disgusting


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Ekcriptia said:


> i smell an argument ahead



No, you don't. Don't turn it into one.


----------



## hamster

DarkDesertFox said:


> No, you don't. Don't turn it into one.



i just have a feeling another one's going to occur, was making a little bit of a joke though


----------



## Nightmares

Whiteflamingo said:


> Most religions are disgusting.
> 
> (Christianity, Hinduism, Judaism e.t.c)
> 
> If you feel like fighting me I won't reply, I'm allowed to have an opinion even if it's controversial and it's on my mind now so I will express how I feel, try your best to do something that will effect my thoughts. I guarantee that you will fail, so waste your time and be offended I don't care, good day.



Tbh some of the **** written in the Bible is ****ed


----------



## forestyne

All fish taste rlly gross, plaice skin looks like old ppl skin.


----------



## visibleghost

Tina said:


> I already came in once and formally ended this argument. I've deleted subsequent posts. This is your last chance to keep this thread before it is closed.
> 
> Anyone who deliberately tries to re-start the argument a third time, or is clearly out to get the thread closed, will be banned.


which one of the arguments? idk if it's something i'll reply to w/o knowing so ,w,


----------



## forestyne

I'm not excited for the Nintendo Switch. Maybe of I could afford it I would but alas.


----------



## Buttonsy

1. "Triggered" jokes are annoying and offensive
2. Millipedes are lovely
3. Pineapples are bad


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I hate Snapchat.


----------



## Lightspring

Today, Valentine's Day, I think that expressing whether or not you're single is overrated. What I mean is, that I get annoyed when I see people like, "Like if you're a single pringle"  or "Forever alone watching Netflix, eating ice cream, sobbing to soap operas blah blah blah" I mean, there's nothing wrong with being single, for I am too, but sometimes this could get wayy out of hand.


----------



## f11

if you dislike Beyonc? ur probably racist and ugly


----------



## ZekkoXCX

f11 said:


> if you dislike Beyonc? ur probably racist and ugly



...How is someone racist if he or she doesn't likes Beyonc? ?


----------



## forestyne

f11 said:


> if you dislike Beyonc? ur probably racist and ugly



How is anyone ugly or racist if they don't like Beyonc?? Don't make sense.

Anyway, I hate Snickers bars.


----------



## Nightmares

f11 said:


> if you dislike Beyonc? ur probably racist and ugly



I don't like her )))))


----------



## hamster

Nightmares said:


> I don't like her )))))





racism

uwu☆~
beyonc? sucks but this is just bait ;///


----------



## deSPIRIA

f11 said:


> if you dislike Beyonc? ur probably racist and ugly



beyonc? has talent but i dont like her voice therefore i dislike beyonc? as a singer
is that an unpopular opinion? probably not on this forum?
(uwu)


----------



## forestyne

Ashvenn said:


> beyonc? has talent but i dont like her voice therefore i dislike beyonc? as a singer
> is that an unpopular opinion? probably not on this forum?
> (uwu)









uWu isn't an emoticon face. It's just not. Unpopular opinion no.029303720273937.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't see Finding Dory.


----------



## AccfSally

I think Pokemon Go is stupid.


----------



## moonford

forestyne said:


> I didn't see Finding Dory.



That isn't an opinion. =/


----------



## forestyne

Whiteflamingo said:


> That isn't an opinion. =/



I forgot to add that I don't want to see it either. That's an opinion.  Right?


----------



## moonford

forestyne said:


> I forgot to add that I don't want to see it either. That's an opinion.  Right?



No, but giving judgement/criticism on why you don't want to see it would be an opinion. c:


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

forestyne said:


> I'm not excited for the Nintendo Switch. Maybe of I could afford it I would but alas.



Luckily my roommate intends to pre-order one so I'll get to see just how good or ****ty it is first hand.  TBH only a main title Animal Crossing game would get me to buy one anyway.


----------



## forestyne

Whiteflamingo said:


> No, but giving judgement/criticism on why you don't want to see it would be an opinion. c:



Okay, well I don't like Pixar films. I highly prefer the old 2d cartoon Disney, back when their plots were actually good. "Yeah, but it's more modern, it's relatable" but no, classic is where it's at. I don't think Finding Nemo NEEDED a second film, and maybe if they did it like 10 years ago, I would want to watch it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Buttonsy said:


> Pineapples are bad



I agree. I seriously think pineapples need to die.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> I think Pokemon Go is stupid.



All my friends and my mom and her friends were playing it and I just kept laughing cause I knew the hype would die very quickly. xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> All my friends and my mom and her friends were playing it and I just kept laughing cause I knew the hype would die very quickly. xD



It's kinda funny that hypes get really huge, but are short-lived. It's like you use a light bulb at maximum brightness for too long without turning it off. It burns out in a short period of time.


----------



## Corrie

AccfSally said:


> I think Pokemon Go is stupid.



Amen. I feel like it's a bootleg of the actual Pokemon games, even though it isn't lol. It's like, why play Pokemon Go when you can play an actual full game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Most religions are disgusting.
> 
> (Christianity, Hinduism, Judaism e.t.c)
> 
> If you feel like fighting me I won't reply, I'm allowed to have an opinion even if it's controversial and it's on my mind now so I will express how I feel, try your best to do something that will effect my thoughts. I guarantee that you will fail, so waste your time and be offended I don't care, good day.



I agree. I don't like most religions because the rules are different depending on who you talk to. How does that make sense?

The other issue is that it harms others daily. Believe in what you wanna believe in but don't hurt others because your religion "says so."


----------



## f11

Nightmares said:


> I don't like her )))))


then you are PROBABLY racist, I'm not 100% sure tho, but this is my opinion so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> How is anyone ugly or racist if they don't like Beyonc?? Don't make sense.
> 
> Anyway, I hate Snickers bars.


its my opinion lmao



Taiko said:


> ...How is someone racist if he or she doesn't likes Beyonc? ?


i didn't say they were just probably.


----------



## toadsworthy

I do like Beyonc? but Adele definitely deserved those grammys


----------



## Nightmares

f11 said:


> then you are PROBABLY racist, I'm not 100% sure tho, but this is my opinion so.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its my opinion lmao
> 
> i didn't say they were just probably.



Wait are you actually being serious lmaooooo dying


----------



## f11

Nightmares said:


> Wait are you actually being serious lmaooooo dying


ya I am, what's so funny.


----------



## Bcat

I hate cake. It's just a sugary sponge and the only thing good about it is the frosting. And you can put frosting on other things, and I do.


----------



## Mink777

As the king of unpopular opinions, almost everything that people agree with, I don't agree with.


----------



## Nightmares

f11 said:


> ya I am, what's so funny.



You being serious is what's funny m9


----------



## Corrie

toadsworthy said:


> I do like Beyonc? but Adele definitely deserved those grammys



I don't like either of them but I agree with you that Adele deserved them grammies.


----------



## forestyne

I hate K-Pop or whatever it's called. I've heard worse (ahem, screamo), but it's just not for me.


----------



## hamster

forestyne said:


> I hate K-Pop or whatever it's called. I've heard worse (ahem, screamo), but it's just not for me.


i also tend to dislike people who listen to kpop due to personal experiences. way too "fangirly" and annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -



f11 said:


> then you are PROBABLY racist, I'm not 100% sure tho, but this is my opinion so.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> its my opinion lmao
> 
> i didn't say they were just probably.



you need help ;////


----------



## deSPIRIA

forestyne said:


> I hate K-Pop or whatever it's called. I've heard worse (ahem, screamo), but it's just not for me.



i dislike the fact that some fangirls brush aside some of the ****ty things they do because "omg my smol bab did nothing wrong uwu"


----------



## Nightmares

Ashvenn said:


> i dislike the fact that some fangirls brush aside some of the ****ty things they do because "omg my smol bab did nothing wrong uwu"



Well if you stan a group who has no scandals then you're ok uwu uwu uwu


----------



## f11

Ekcriptia said:


> i also tend to dislike people who listen to kpop due to personal experiences. way too "fangirly" and annoying
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you need help ;////


Thank you for noticing can you recommend a therapist


----------



## hamster

f11 said:


> Thank you for noticing can you recommend a therapist



http://www.itsgoodtotalk.org.uk/therapists
have fun!


----------



## BlueeCookie

the mould they take when you're at the dentist/orthodontist, it feels satisfying?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think that strawberry flavoring and anything you put it in/on (like strawberry milk and strawberry ice cream) is really disgusting. It makes me want to barf, no joke.


----------



## seliph

Nightmares said:


> Well if you stan a group who has no scandals then you're ok uwu uwu uwu



I really hope you aren't referring to BTS there 'cause man namjoon alone has a receipt that's about 10 miles long


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think plants and plant products are cuter than animals.


----------



## Nightmares

I personally don't see how a plant can be cute tbh but eh


----------



## f11

Ekcriptia said:


> http://www.itsgoodtotalk.org.uk/therapists
> have fun!


i found one 12 miles away... bless.


----------



## radical6

Everyone on this forum is gay


----------



## A spooky ghost!

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



Incorrect I am one hundred percent straight☺


----------



## hamster

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



i'm going to be serious and i dislike the majority of the people who i've interacted with on here but i have nothing better to do at the moment so... i do enjoy posting though

also if you're going to reply with something snarky like "well i dont like u" feel free


----------



## Corrie

A spooky ghost! said:


> Incorrect I am one hundred percent straight☺



You sure? I'm certain that there is at least one person out there that you would "go gay" for.


----------



## Haskell

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



What's your point?


----------



## moonford

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



Thanks for telling me I'm gay! Thats the second time somebody has said I'm gay on this forum both in an offensive matter, haha silly kids.

What's the problem with being gay, sweaty? Your 16, you should be mature enough to realise that calling someone gay isn't an insult, my 5 year old cousin even knows that.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Whiteflamingo said:


> Thinks for telling me I'm gay! Thats the second time somebody has said I'm gay on this forum both in an offensive matter, haha sully kids.
> 
> What's the problem with being gay, sweaty? Your 16, you should be mature enough to realise that calling someone gay isn't an insult, my 5 year old cousin even knows that.



I think it's supposed to be a really hilarious joke...which I'm sure it would have been for me, when I was 8 years old.


----------



## A spooky ghost!

Corrie said:


> You sure? I'm certain that there is at least one person out there that you would "go gay" for.



Lol☺It hasn't happened so far anyway!


----------



## moonford

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I think it's supposed to be a really hilarious joke...which I'm sure it would have been for me, when I was 8 years old.



Lol, top comedian of the year then.

Gay originally meant carefree / beautiful so yeah...I take it as a compliment and so should everyone else!


----------



## Haskell

Waterboarding should be allowed if the waterboarding has a reasonable chance of being beneficial.


----------



## Nightmares

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



I'm only 25% gay uwu


----------



## visibleghost

Raskell said:


> Waterboarding should be allowed if the waterboarding has a reasonable chance of being beneficial.



yeah thats controversial alright. 
who do u think it should be used on? criminals in general or some specific people?


----------



## Akira-chan

I hate hate hate strawberries, no matter what they are always too sour for me.


----------



## nintendofan85

kallie said:


> Everyone on this forum is gay



Actually, even though I'm bi, most I've met are straight AFAIK. Does it really matter either?


----------



## visibleghost

nintendofan85 said:


> Actually, even though I'm bi, most I've met are straight AFAIK. Does it really matter either?



theyre joking but ys all sexuality polls ive seen have been majority  straights unfortunately


----------



## moonford

visibleghost said:


> theyre joking but ys all sexuality polls ive seen have been majority  straights unfortunately



Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## visibleghost

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why is that a bad thing?



straight people are unfortunate :// 
inb4 claims of heterophobia


----------



## nintendofan85

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



Honestly, I don't think it really matters what they are.


----------



## A spooky ghost!

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



No we are not we are all just people at the end of the day .I am very fortunate!☺


----------



## moonford

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



That's a huge generalization. :///////////////?????????


Like spooky ghost said, we're all people, our sexualities are part of who we are but they do not define us and what you said is awful. I'm LGBT+ too before you say I'm a butthurt heterosexual.


----------



## hamster

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



sorry, even if you're joking that's still a stupid comment (i don't think you are though which is unfortunate)
if someone said "gays are unfortunate" there'd be riots all around
straight people are as important as gay people! and like whiteflamingo said, if you think i'm a butthurt hetero i'm bi and my preference are girls, but i don't consider to be part of the LGBT community because of people like you


----------



## Corrie

Every room in a home needs a plant. C:


----------



## deSPIRIA

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



Haha, wow buddy.
I'm being rude, but I've never been so ashamed to be a part of this forum because of people like you. If people weren't calling you out for your bull**** I would've left by now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why does everything have to turn into something spiteful? I feel really bad for OP and everyone else for stating opinions that aren't there to stir up things.


----------



## moonford

Lady Gaga doesn't have a bad song, tbh.


----------



## Nightmares

visibleghost said:


> straight people are unfortunate ://
> inb4 claims of heterophobia



Why unfortunate though


----------



## Nooblord

I don't like popcorn
I don't like gum
I rather play sports than watch them.
I hate memes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Every room in a home needs a plant. C:



I agree. That can help spread the cuteness in the world. Sorry I couldn't help it, I just think plants are cute.


----------



## visibleghost

Ekcriptia said:


> sorry, even if you're joking that's still a stupid comment (i don't think you are though which is unfortunate)
> if someone said "gays are unfortunate" there'd be riots all around
> straight people are as important as gay people! and like whiteflamingo said, if you think i'm a butthurt hetero i'm bi and my preference are girls, but i don't consider to be part of the LGBT community because of people like you



lol i was joking because the discussion was a bait crapshow from the beginning and i thought it was stupid. tho it's kinda funny how people reacted !! 
but i dint want anothr warnimg 2day lmao so : there are definitely a lot of unfortunate straight ppl but obviously i dont judge people based on them being heterosexual and i dont dislike someone just for being cishet. my mother is a heterosexual and i accept her so no hard feelings :')

also bullying lgbt people has history and is part of the systematic oppression of lgbt people. ik that saying that ppl are unfortunate upsets some people but it's not compareable to what lgbt people have gone thru at all so u actually cant just flip it and say "look how bad !!!!". if lgbt people were as accepted as straight cis people then it'd be equal and it would be as bad to say that u hate straights as saying u hate gay people but that's not how it is !!
 tho if i offended anyone because they felt personally targeted by my comment i Formally apologize  

also mostly just wrote that bc i knew that itd Upset ppl honestly idrc about them  tho i do think it's unfortunate how they make the world a bad and unsafe place for lgbt people but Maybe Thats Heterophobic I Dunno


----------



## deSPIRIA

"i was just pretending to be an ******* to everyone"
if it was bait why are you apologising


----------



## moonford

visibleghost said:


> lol i was joking because the discussion was a bait crapshow from the beginning and i thought it was stupid. tho it's kinda funny how people reacted !!
> but i dint want anothr warnimg 2day lmao so : there are definitely a lot of unfortunate straight ppl but obviously i dont judge people based on them being heterosexual and i dont dislike someone just for being cishet. my mother is a heterosexual and i accept her so no hard feelings :')
> 
> also bullying lgbt people has history and is part of the systematic oppression of lgbt people. ik that saying that ppl are unfortunate upsets some people but it's not compareable to what lgbt people have gone thru at all so u actually cant just flip it and say "look how bad !!!!". if lgbt people were as accepted as straight cis people then it'd be equal and it would be as bad to say that u hate straights as saying u hate gay people but that's not how it is !!
> tho if i offended anyone because they felt personally targeted by my comment i Formally apologize
> 
> also mostly just wrote that bc i knew that itd Upset ppl honestly idrc about them  tho i do think it's unfortunate how they make the world a bad and unsafe place for lgbt people but Maybe Thats Heterophobic I Dunno



And now I'm avoiding you...You're being kinda hypocritical, you don't like being called LGBT+ phobic names yet you call straight people names, try to be the bigger and better person.


----------



## hamster

visibleghost said:


> lol i was joking because the discussion was a bait crapshow from the beginning and i thought it was stupid. tho it's kinda funny how people reacted !!
> but i dint want anothr warnimg 2day lmao so : there are definitely a lot of unfortunate straight ppl but obviously i dont judge people based on them being heterosexual and i dont dislike someone just for being cishet. my mother is a heterosexual and i accept her so no hard feelings :')
> 
> also bullying lgbt people has history and is part of the systematic oppression of lgbt people. ik that saying that ppl are unfortunate upsets some people but it's not compareable to what lgbt people have gone thru at all so u actually cant just flip it and say "look how bad !!!!". if lgbt people were as accepted as straight cis people then it'd be equal and it would be as bad to say that u hate straights as saying u hate gay people but that's not how it is !!
> tho if i offended anyone because they felt personally targeted by my comment i Formally apologize
> 
> also mostly just wrote that bc i knew that itd Upset ppl honestly idrc about them  tho i do think it's unfortunate how they make the world a bad and unsafe place for lgbt people but Maybe Thats Heterophobic I Dunno



a lloooot of people have used that excuse. when they get called out they shout out bait but that doesn't really work any more... 

i understand that a lot of people are still homophobic and it's not nice, but nowadays the majority of heteros fully support gay marriage (and i'm talking about western society) and i still stand by my point, if someone said "gays are unfortunate" you'd be upset wouldn't you? it's not great to take your anger out on everyone else when people, especially on this forum, aren't homophobic


----------



## Jeremy

We are closing this thread and will be going through the posts to see who broke our rules.  Please see this post for more details: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...npopular-Opinions-Yours&p=7211032#post7211032


----------

